# Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War With Iran



## JWBooth

His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.


----------



## JWBooth

Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?


----------



## gulfman

I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.


----------



## joaquinmiller

JWBooth said:


> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?



Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.


----------



## Dragonlady

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



*SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?


----------



## miketx

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Thanks for admitting you hate American military.


----------



## Camp

Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



Excellent, and about time.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

This is funny as hell. What is this, like the floating heli-carriers in the Marvel movies? LOL.
Only if Samuel L Jackson pulls the trigger.


----------



## toobfreak

JWBooth said:


> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*


Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.



Learning from Bush, the Lesser, is learning how to win!

I'd really like to see your take on this one.  TIA - in case that's of any interest to you.


----------



## MindWars

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S


----------



## Camp

If you allow probes without retaliation they continue and escalate. Each escalation becomes more and more dangerous. Mad minutes lift moral anyhow and decrease probes.


----------



## miketx

toobfreak said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
Click to expand...

That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.


----------



## Likkmee

Maybe PoodyPoot should have some "exersizes" with China off "New" England(staying in intnl waters, of course) and shoot down Merrykas flying boats if they get too close.Maybe a nice refueling base in the Bahamas or Bermuda too ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

*“It is better to be feared than loved, if you cannot be both.”*
- Machiavelli


----------



## gipper

If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

gulfman said:


> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.



Leftist want us to run away and grab the UN's skirt.


----------



## Polishprince

Actually, the President's move to warn the Islamonazis in Teheran will actually help to keep the peace.    Iran isn't going to be as likely to start a war with America if they know what the consequences are.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Likkmee said:


> Maybe PoodyPoot should have some "exersizes" with China off "New" England(staying in intnl waters, of course) and shoot down Merrykas flying boats if they get too close.Maybe a nice refueling base in the Bahamas or Bermuda too ?



I think the party is over at the south china sea right now.  At least that's where everybody is congregating and waiting for the opening circus act.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


/----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.


----------



## MindWars

oh imagine that.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning from Bush, the Lesser, is learning how to win!
> 
> I'd really like to see your take on this one.  TIA - in case that's of any interest to you.
Click to expand...


I'd support unemployment compensation the same as for any other industry.

It's an asset-driven industry, and the assets aren't going anywhere.    As long as enough product flows to keep the refinery and transportation infrastructure viable, I say let the companies sink or swim.  Maybe provide support to shut-in the wells that would present the biggest threat to the environment if left untended.  

It really makes all the millions spent on stock buybacks look wasted for the moment.  Another tax cut that failed to deliver.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

gipper said:


> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.



With oil crashing due to the idiocy of locking down the entire world economy, famine ensuing, zillions of dollars that are worthless, a world fighting shindig should be breaking out shortly.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


/----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?


----------



## Dana7360

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570






Oh man.

We so don't need this right now.

trump is on a total campaign to destroy our nation.


----------



## WillowTree

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So if ewe were in charge Iran could harass the US and our ships as much as it so chooses! Brilliant shit there.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570











						Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they 'harass' American ships
					

President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, but said later he was not changing the military's rules of engagement.  Close interactions with Iranian military vessels were not uncommon in 2016 and 2017.  On several...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


/----/ Hey, if the Iranians refuse to practice safe Social Distancing with our Navy, I say shoot down their gunboats.


----------



## Canon Shooter

I'm sorry, but I'm having a difficult time taking seriously someone who calls _anyone _a "stupid bastard" when they start their thread with "Stupid Bastard Announces Begining [sic] Of Shooting War With Iran".

If you're going to call someone stupid, you'd better have your shit together...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dana7360 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> We so don't need this right now.
> 
> trump is on a total campaign to destroy our nation.
Click to expand...


----------



## dannyboys

I don't see any problem with blowing the sand-monkeys out of the water when they intentionally harass the US navy.
After all should the US navy vaporise these assholes the Mullahs in Tehran are going to claim the video footage is all a "made up Hollywood story" and claim the missing gunboats are actually positioned on parade floats. You know. Just like the 'cardboard' missiles Iran puts on their parade floats.
The Mullahs are all 'Bagdad Bobs'.


----------



## JGalt

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



You mean this shit? Blow those things out of the water. It won't be much of a "war."


----------



## Dragonlady

MindWars said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S
Click to expand...


*They're not shooting at anyone, they're giving you the bird.  Trump is such a pathetic fool.  But you're the bigger fool because you fall for his diversion tactics every single time.

800,000 sick.  45,000 dead.  Trump's miracle drug was used by the VA and the death rate for vets under treatment at the VA went.  Trump killed veterans with his stupidity and his ego.*


----------



## berg80

Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.


----------



## WillowTree

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...

Don’t you have a maaacre in Canada to attend to?


----------



## Rocko

Dana7360 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> We so don't need this right now.
> 
> trump is on a total campaign to destroy our nation.
Click to expand...


what? We should let Iran continue to harass our ships with impunity is what we should do?


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> I'd support unemployment compensation the same as for any other industry.
> 
> It's an asset-driven industry, and the assets aren't going anywhere.    As long as enough product flows to keep the refinery and transportation infrastructure viable, I say let the companies sink or swim.  Maybe provide support to shut-in the wells that would present the biggest threat to the environment if left untended.
> 
> It really makes all the millions spent on stock buybacks look wasted for the moment.  Another tax cut that failed to deliver.



Thanks.  It's about what I expected.  Yet, I should have been clearer.  I thought more about Tom Paine's post that a little imperial adventure could solve the oil price quandary.  I have been testing the contrarian position that no one could be that insane.


----------



## whitehall

Why do lefties hate and fear a president with the balls to confront a terrorist regime. I'm sure Barry would apologize or pay another bribe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.


----------



## MindWars

Dragonlady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're not shooting at anyone, they're giving you the bird.  Trump is such a pathetic fool.  But you're the bigger fool because you fall for his diversion tactics every single time.
> 
> 800,000 sick.  45,000 dead.  Trump's miracle drug was used by the VA and the death rate for vets under treatment at the VA went.  Trump killed veterans with his stupidity and his ego.*
Click to expand...


Yeah  Yeah we know the msm bs too though. 
just like this whose telling it  whose telling the truth --- it's who you follow and we can't get the ppl see  how fkn fooled the pubic is given the lies most assume to be truth.  

LMFAO we can't get you guys to see the  game of control going on here.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd support unemployment compensation the same as for any other industry.
> 
> It's an asset-driven industry, and the assets aren't going anywhere.    As long as enough product flows to keep the refinery and transportation infrastructure viable, I say let the companies sink or swim.  Maybe provide support to shut-in the wells that would present the biggest threat to the environment if left untended.
> 
> It really makes all the millions spent on stock buybacks look wasted for the moment.  Another tax cut that failed to deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's about what I expected.  Yet, I should have been clearer.  I thought more about Tom Paine's post that a little imperial adventure could solve the oil price quandary.  I have been testing the contrarian position that no one could be that insane.
Click to expand...


Tom's take is interesting, but I disagree that China and Saudi Arabia will be the targets of our wrath.   We'd prefer a more defenseless target such as Venezuela.  Not that S.A. is a military powerhouse, but gifts have been exchanged and promises made.  Plus they make the odd bedfellow with Israel when they sit around the fire, telling tales of Tehran.


----------



## BlindBoo

Don't the commanders already have the authority to take appropriate action if they feel ship is under threat?  Hopefully our boys (and girls) were locked and loaded when the Iranians made their pass too.


----------



## Indeependent

War?
The conflict will last about 5 minutes until all the Iranians hand their mullahs.


----------



## Olde Europe

joaquinmiller said:


> Tom's take is interesting, but I disagree that China and Saudi Arabia will be the targets of our wrath.   We'd prefer a more defenseless target such as Venezuela.  Not that S.A. is a military powerhouse, but gifts have been exchanged and promises made.  Plus they make the odd bedfellow with Israel when they sit around the fire, telling tales of Tehran.



Very funny.  I agree, the empire can live with SA, even with the madman at the helm.  I hadn't thought about the China angle at all, but stepping on their energy hose - or at least acquiring the ability to do so - should be kept in mind at least as a motivation on the part of the China hawks.  So, yes, I, too, thought it interesting.  Still, setting the oil producing center of the ME alight to accomplish that seems to reside right in Mad Max territory.


----------



## two_iron

Snowflakes need to consult their booklet - WWTKLJD (What Would The Kenyan Lawn Jockey Do?) .... 

"Oh, it says here to curtsy, 2 deep bows, handjobs for all the mullahs, and send 12 pallets of mixed currency!!"

their effeminate weakness is sickening....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

whitehall said:


> Why do lefties hate and fear a president with the balls to confront a terrorist regime. I'm sure Barry would apologize or pay another bribe.



Because they support that terrorist regime.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tipsycatlover said:


> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.



Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.


----------



## OnePercenter

Camp said:


> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.



Or, Venezuela was a big bust.


----------



## OnePercenter

Polishprince said:


> Actually, the President's move to warn the Islamonazis in Teheran will actually help to keep the peace.    Iran isn't going to be as likely to start a war with America if they know what the consequences are.



Iran is run by religious zealots, anytime you put religion in the mix you aren't dealing with the sharpest pencils in the box.


----------



## Dick Foster

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


About damn time too. Blow the fucking assholes right out of the damn water. Bring it bitches.


----------



## berg80

two_iron said:


> Snowflakes need to consult their booklet - WWTKLJD (What Would The Kenyan Lawn Jockey Do?) ....
> 
> "Oh, it says here to curtsy, 2 deep bows, handjobs for all the mullahs, and send 12 pallets of mixed currency!!"
> 
> their effeminate weakness is sickening....


At ease, nitwit. 

"The U.S. Navy has clear rules of engagement issued by the chain of command and reviewed to ensure they are consistent with all applicable laws of the sea and armed conflict," said Michael Mulroy, who served as the Pentagon's Middle East policy chief until December. "Any Iranian actions that directly threatens our naval vessels and their crew will be dealt with based on those rules of engagement."

Mulroy added that the United States has not defined harassment as a "direct threat." Otherwise, "we would be shooting at a lot of Russian planes," he noted, referring to regular incidents of Russian jets buzzing U.S. aircraft.
......................................................................................................................
Baby Donald probably just needed a diaper change so he was feeling irritable. The Navy knows better than to take his impulsive idiocy seriously.


----------



## blackhawk

If Iran stops trying to fuck with our ships there will be no reason to open fire.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

berg80 said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes need to consult their booklet - WWTKLJD (What Would The Kenyan Lawn Jockey Do?) ....
> 
> "Oh, it says here to curtsy, 2 deep bows, handjobs for all the mullahs, and send 12 pallets of mixed currency!!"
> 
> their effeminate weakness is sickening....
> 
> 
> 
> At ease, nitwit.
> 
> "The U.S. Navy has clear rules of engagement issued by the chain of command
Click to expand...


The top of the chain just issued the rules of engagement.


----------



## Nostra

I miss the good ol' days when Iran did this and Prez Barry would just give them pallets of cash.


----------



## wamose

I'd say Trump's statement was more of a warning to Iran than an announcement. Iran is more concerned with stirring up Islam against the US. Iran is a great country with tremendous wrestlers but they're run by gangsters who pretend to be religious.


----------



## Meister

joaquinmiller said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
Click to expand...

If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.


----------



## Meister

gipper said:


> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.


Kinda like China and the Chinese virus, huh?  Sure quieted down their dissent.


----------



## Indeependent

joaquinmiller said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd support unemployment compensation the same as for any other industry.
> 
> It's an asset-driven industry, and the assets aren't going anywhere.    As long as enough product flows to keep the refinery and transportation infrastructure viable, I say let the companies sink or swim.  Maybe provide support to shut-in the wells that would present the biggest threat to the environment if left untended.
> 
> It really makes all the millions spent on stock buybacks look wasted for the moment.  Another tax cut that failed to deliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's about what I expected.  Yet, I should have been clearer.  I thought more about Tom Paine's post that a little imperial adventure could solve the oil price quandary.  I have been testing the contrarian position that no one could be that insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom's take is interesting, but I disagree that China and Saudi Arabia will be the targets of our wrath.   We'd prefer a more defenseless target such as Venezuela.  Not that S.A. is a military powerhouse, but gifts have been exchanged and promises made.  Plus they make the odd bedfellow with Israel when they sit around the fire, telling tales of Tehran.
Click to expand...

On the topic of SA, Trump must remove his head from up their ass.


----------



## Camp

Dragonlady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're not shooting at anyone, they're giving you the bird.  *
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Well, we could just send them pallets of cash.  That's usually the Democrat response to threats from an Islamic theocracy.


----------



## berg80

daveman said:


> Well, we could just send them pallets of cash. That's usually the Democrat response to threats from an Islamic theocracy.


Debunking all the endless lies you folks tell is exhausting.









						AP FACT CHECK: Trump's mistold tale of Obama and Iran
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump on Monday assailed the Obama administration for being hoodwinked by Iran, making his case with a frequently told and false story about the U...




					apnews.com


----------



## Camp

Dragonlady said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're not shooting at anyone, they're giving you the bird.  *
Click to expand...

Military protocol and science dictate a probe by an enemy or potential enemy must be considered on two focuses. First, can the probe jeopardize the mission of the command? Second, does the probe jeopardize the safety of the person under the responsibility of the command? The Iranian vessels were equipped with weaponry that jeopardized both the mission and crew of the US Navy ship. Those Navy personal in the photos were moments away from death and annihilation. The Iranians should have been blown out of the water long before they got so close.


----------



## daveman

berg80 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we could just send them pallets of cash. That's usually the Democrat response to threats from an Islamic theocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Debunking all the endless lies you folks tell is exhausting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP FACT CHECK: Trump's mistold tale of Obama and Iran
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump on Monday assailed the Obama administration for being hoodwinked by Iran, making his case with a frequently told and false story about the U...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
Click to expand...

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
Obama-era cash traced to Iran-backed terrorists


> The U.S. government has traced some of the $1.7 billion released to Iran by the Obama administration to Iranian-backed terrorists in the two years since the cash was transferred.
> 
> According to knowledgeable sources, Iran has used the funds to pay its main proxy, the Lebanon-based terrorist group Hezbollah, along with the Quds Force, Iran’s main foreign intelligence and covert action arm and element of the Islamic Revolutionary Guards Corps.


----------



## McRib

miketx said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you hate American military.
Click to expand...


Thanks for admitting you're a complete fucktard.


----------



## McRib

gipper said:


> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.



Absolutely. This is all according to the neoconservative script, and we know who holds the power in the GOP, it sure as hell aint Trump.


----------



## Rambunctious

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Good its about time we defend our Navy from those 12 century clowns....


----------



## JGalt

berg80 said:


> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.



Ever heard of the "chain of command"? Ship commanders don't "make up their mind" what to do. If they're given orders to engage an enemy by their CIC, that's what they do.

The military isn't a fuckin' democracy.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War With Iran*
That is not being stupid dummy....its giving Iran fair warning....


----------



## berg80

daveman said:


> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.


What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.

"When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Polishprince said:


> Actually, the President's move to warn the Islamonazis in Teheran will actually help to keep the peace.    Iran isn't going to be as likely to start a war with America if they know what the consequences are.


If Trump wants a war..a war he will get. he has the power it kick it all off at any time..and i don't doubt that it looks good to him, right now.


----------



## Dick Foster

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



So in your idiotic view self defence is now offensive? If so then you're a brainless fucking idiot and no more.


----------



## berg80

JGalt said:


> Ever heard of the "chain of command"? Ship commanders don't "make up their mind" what to do. If they're given orders to engage an enemy by their CIC, that's what they do.


Not necessarily. 

"The U.S. Navy has clear rules of engagement issued by the chain of command and reviewed to ensure they are consistent with all applicable laws of the sea and armed conflict," said Michael Mulroy, who served as the Pentagon's Middle East policy chief until December. "Any Iranian actions that directly threatens our naval vessels and their crew will be dealt with based on those rules of engagement."

Mulroy added that the United States has not defined harassment as a "direct threat." Otherwise, "we would be shooting at a lot of Russian planes," he noted, referring to regular incidents of Russian jets buzzing U.S. aircraft. "

Baby Donald is the CIC in title only. 

Thank goodness we have some people who ignore Don's idiocy. 

*Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change*








						Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change
					

Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## gipper

Meister said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like China and the Chinese virus, huh?  Sure quieted down their dissent.
Click to expand...

Yes. My post was aimed at all large governments including China.


----------



## berg80

Dick Foster said:


> So in your idiotic view selfdefence is now offensive?


Self defense (not defence) against what? A couple of Mastercraft's buzzing around not shooting at anything? You folks have lost all sense of judgement because............................Orange Fraud.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

berg80 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of the "chain of command"? Ship commanders don't "make up their mind" what to do. If they're given orders to engage an enemy by their CIC, that's what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.
> 
> "The U.S. Navy has clear rules of engagement issued by the chain of command and reviewed to ensure they are consistent with all applicable laws of the sea and armed conflict," said Michael Mulroy, who served as the Pentagon's Middle East policy chief until December. "Any Iranian actions that directly threatens our naval vessels and their crew will be dealt with based on those rules of engagement."
> 
> Mulroy added that the United States has not defined harassment as a "direct threat." Otherwise, "we would be shooting at a lot of Russian planes," he noted, referring to regular incidents of Russian jets buzzing U.S. aircraft. "
> 
> Baby Donald is the CIC in title only.
> 
> Thank goodness we have some people who ignore Don's idiocy.
> 
> *Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change
> 
> 
> Pentagon Ignores Trump's Orders And Continues Preparing For Climate Change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iflscience.com
Click to expand...

You are simply incorrect. i don't know if you served or not. My guess would be no. Sliding in some force readiness is not mutiny. It's what your Admirals do.
But disobey a direct order? they still can hang you for such shit!

If the President gives an order..on the battlefield--it will happen. simple as that. If Trump says to rain fire on Iran....it will rain fire.


----------



## Claudette

Camp said:


> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.



Yup. I agree. If those Iranian bastards shoot at our boats, then our boats and jets should shoot right back. 

Force is all those Iranian assholes understand. So show them force. Good for Trump.


----------



## Nostra

berg80 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your idiotic view selfdefence is now offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> Self defense (not defence) against what? A couple of Mastercraft's buzzing around not shooting at anything? You folks have lost all sense of judgement because............................Orange Fraud.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter who built the boats.  If they continue to harass our Navy they are now gonna get lit up.  About time.


----------



## Nostra

Trump needs to extend this to any tankers they get near as well.  Keep drones overhead and light them up before they can seize another tanker.


----------



## okfine

"As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."

This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is.

"This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."









						Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
					

As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## joaquinmiller

Meister said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
Click to expand...


The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.


----------



## Maxdeath

I say we let the them get close enough to sink one of our ships. Maybe even two. Then we will have the cult of dementia claiming he should have done something sooner


----------



## Correll

What a poor choice of words. Terribl.

I was going to vote for him, because I think that liberals are anti-American assholes who hate me, and my kind, and will spend all their time looking for new ways to fuck me, while Trump is at least, ok.


BUT NOW, now I realize that he is beyond the pale. And I will vote for Biden.


----------



## Meister

joaquinmiller said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.


----------



## Correll

Maxdeath said:


> I say we let the them get close enough to sink one of our ships. Maybe even two. Then we will have the cult of dementia claiming he should have done something sooner




I love it, when they attack him for contradictory reasons, in the same post. 

Once or twice I've seen them do it in the same sentence. It is the best.


----------



## ElmerMudd

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


"shoot down --- gunboats" does the idiot think gunboats fly?


----------



## cwise76

Camp said:


> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.


Trump couldn’t fight his way out of a wet paper bag. All bark no bite.. PUSSY


----------



## Hellbilly

ElmerMudd said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> "shoot down --- gunboats" does the idiot think gunboats fly?
Click to expand...

Ranks right up there with windmill cancer.


----------



## Maxdeath

Correll said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we let the them get close enough to sink one of our ships. Maybe even two. Then we will have the cult of dementia claiming he should have done something sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, when they attack him for contradictory reasons, in the same post.
> 
> Once or twice I've seen them do it in the same sentence. It is the best.
Click to expand...

That is one of the reasons I call them the cult of dementia. The other is because they actually think that Biden (a man with Alzheimer's) is a viable candidate.


----------



## okfine

toobfreak said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
Click to expand...

Trump is so pissed after the Iranian's flipped the Bronx wave he can't control himself.


----------



## Dick Foster

okfine said:


> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."
> 
> This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is.
> 
> "This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.


----------



## Correll

Dick Foster said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."
> 
> This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is.
> 
> "This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
Click to expand...



But it sounds cool, very dramatic.


Libs don't like it, when you point out the meaning of the words they use.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Iran Nan is furious!  We'll have to impeach him again!

Why are dems aligned with all of America's enemies??


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> "shoot down --- gunboats" does the idiot think gunboats fly?
Click to expand...

Oh look another self appointed grammar monitor.


----------



## DrLove

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fueri

Well, given that they've cancelled new TV series, movie releases, sports and other forms of entertainment and people are stuck in their homes I hope they LiveStream this shit....


----------



## okfine

Dick Foster said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
Click to expand...

 
              Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2


https://twitter.com/glennkirschner2/status/1252943610288451584
As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Meister said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
Click to expand...

_
Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
Financial Trimes
_
Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
MarketWatch









						Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
					

Stocks rose for the first time this week.




					www.forbes.com
				




In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.


----------



## sartre play

A another day a another soap box distraction.


----------



## easyt65

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to? 

Hmmm.....


----------



## berg80

Meister said:


> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.


Did you not notice Russia and the Saudis are conspiring to take a lot of the shale production offline permanently, aside from the demand destruction resulting from the shutdown?


----------



## eagle1462010

Poor choice of words...........but if the Iranians decide to play they can join their other ships at the bottom of the Persian gulf......

We can throw some ALLAH LOVES you cards into the water after we smoke their asses.......

The Virgins await.........LOL......they all look like Rosy Oddonnell..........put a bag over their heads ......ragheads.


----------



## berg80

easyt65 said:


> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?


The phrasing of the question completely mis-represents the situation. Must you always be so duplicitous?


----------



## bodecea

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


"Shoot down"?   They fly now?


----------



## eagle1462010

berg80 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not notice Russia and the Saudis are conspiring to take a lot of the shale production offline permanently, aside from the demand destruction resulting from the shutdown?
Click to expand...

Russians aren't exactly happy about this.............they are getting the screws as well.........

But yes.......our shale producers are getting screwed.....and I'm sure your LIBERAL BUTTl......is soooooooo happy at the lose of job from that........

You SUCK .....You do know that troll.


----------



## daveman

berg80 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
Click to expand...

Sooo...Obama sent them pallets of cash.  Exactly like I said.

Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.


----------



## bodecea

gulfman said:


> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.


Why?  When we can start a war ourselves WITHOUT provocation.   Wheeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo...Obama sent them pallets of cash.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
Click to expand...

Whose cash was it again?


----------



## daveman

berg80 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your idiotic view selfdefence is now offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> Self defense (not defence) against what? A couple of Mastercraft's buzzing around not shooting at anything? You folks have lost all sense of judgement because............................Orange Fraud.
Click to expand...

Yes, because remember, kids, small craft piloted by Islamic extremists are utterly harmless.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Ok.......now we know the rest of the story..............

Waste them.


----------



## daveman

ElmerMudd said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> "shoot down --- gunboats" does the idiot think gunboats fly?
Click to expand...

Maybe he thinks they're full of dog-faced pony soldiers.


----------



## berg80

daveman said:


> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.


We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.

Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation


----------



## berg80

eagle1462010 said:


> Waste them.


You chicken hawks are all alike. What happens after we "waste them" besides you spooging in your shorts?


----------



## irosie91

yes----that was the stated "logic"      The whole program was/is   lousy


----------



## Markle

berg80 said:


> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."



There were $5+ BILLION dollars in cash, loaded on pallets into aircraft, and flown to Iran.  The $150 BILLION released to them was their money held to settle claims from Iran having held our hostages for 444 days during the failed administration of President Jimmy Carter.  There was nothing of any significance gained by releasing the money but some of it was used to further terrorism around the world.


----------



## eagle1462010

berg80 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waste them.
> 
> 
> 
> You chicken hawks are all alike. What happens after we "waste them" besides you spooging in your shorts?
Click to expand...

STFU troll....I served over there the last time this shit happened.

Reminds me of what happened to them then............Should we tell them were to be so they join their other ships at the bottome.......make a BETTER REEF for the fish.


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo...Obama sent them pallets of cash.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose cash was it again?
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, really.  Iran killed innocent people with it.

Funny how you leftists believe Iran should spend its money how it wants, but you also believe you should have a say in how I spend my money.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Those who think that Trump was just shooting off his big mouth in a tweet after watching the Fox TV report on Iran this morning, and that he really doesn’t _want a war _with Iran at this point _may _ be correct.

But even assuming this is true, his tweet gives cover for any commander (already with extensive authority to take action based on their own judgement of threat) to interpret all sorts of ostensible “harassment” as an excuse to “destroy” Iranian ships. Which of course would lead the Iranians to retaliate. All U.S. naval vessels in the Gulf are vulnerable to Iranian land-based missiles. Forget torpedos and rockets launched from fast moving ships. The tweet was — in the best case — dangerous posturing.

Of course there are powerful interests that have long wanted war with Iran. Elements in the Military-Industrial complex, the Israelis, U.S. Oil interests now fed up with Saudi unwillingness to cut production to zero to raise oil prices, imperialist geo-strategists who know a war in the Gulf will hurt China most, etc.

Trump probably does not personally want a war (it may hurt his election prospects), but he has _doubled_  the number of our troop and navy personel in the Gulf, and by unilaterally tearing up the international agreements with Iran and killing the Iranian #2 leader, he has set the stage for a bloody and unnecessary catastrophe.

REMEMBER THE GULF OF TONKIN. The stakes in Vietnam were mainly ideological and based on our desire not to “lose face” in the Cold War. We always want to be the “tough guy.” But the U.S. had no business or real national interest fighting that war. Our real interest would have led us to work with the nationalist HoChiMinh from the earliest days of his struggle against French colonialism, to encourage him to take a line like Tito (which he certainly was open to).

Obama was right that we need to take a giant step back from taking sides in the Sunni/Shia Saudi/Iranian divide. Trump must _act and not just talk _about stopping “endless wars” in the Middle East. The oil in Syria belongs to Syrians, not us. We ought to pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan ASAP. We should stop our own provocations in the Gulf, and withdraw our navy buildup. We should express our willingness to re-enter and renegotiate our treaty obligations with Iran. In light of the Coronavirus pandemic, we should end secondary sanctions against countries that wish to buy oil from Iran _immediately_, ending especially our abuse of supposedly neutral and private SWIFT banking communication systems which prevent even crucial medical trade with Iran.

Our own disgust with the Iranian regime is shared by many Iranians, but our policies leave little room for opening breeches in the Iranian political system through which Iranian pro-democratic patriots can pour themselves to overthrow the theocracy.

Given the geo-political reality and the powerful dark interests who actually are willing to gamble on war, nobody should believe anything they read or hear about the_ U.S. _being_ “harassed.”  _In any case, none of this is an excuse for starting a shooting war!

Iran is in desperate shape and its theocratic regime _has_ been driven into a corner. But the U.S. is _not_ threatened by Iran, just as we were not threatened by our old ally Saddam or by HoChiMinh. The U.S. is now carrying out de facto extraordinary war sanctions against Iran and may bring bloody destruction upon them in the near future, entirely disrupting oil shipments from the Persian Gulf. This will —  very conveniently for the U.S. empire — raise oil prices to save our otherwise non-competitive already bankrupt domestic fracking and export oil industry, and hurt China (and virtually all our competitors other than Russia).


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...

Shooting down...into the ocean. Canadians and military tactics don't mix. Shut your mouth as this has zero to do with you and your gimpy knee.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

berg80 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not notice Russia and the Saudis are conspiring to take a lot of the shale production offline permanently, aside from the demand destruction resulting from the shutdown?
Click to expand...

BWK, what did you say? Repeat?


----------



## daveman

berg80 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
> It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.
> 
> Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation
Click to expand...

So, not only did they fund international terrorism, the toothless deal did nothing to stop their nuclear ambitions.

Obama was such a fuck-up.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.

The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.

I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........

Anybody else..........


----------



## daveman

Markle said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were $5+ BILLION dollars in cash, loaded on pallets into aircraft, and flown to Iran.  The $150 BILLION released to them was their money held to settle claims from Iran having held our hostages for 444 days during the failed administration of President Jimmy Carter.  There was nothing of any significance gained by releasing the money but some of it was used to further terrorism around the world.
Click to expand...

Apparently, it's racist to oppose Muslims funding Muslim terrorism.

Right, berg?


----------



## eagle1462010

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Those who think that Trump was just shooting off his big mouth in a tweet after watching the Fox TV report on Iran this morning, and that he really doesn’t _want a war _with Iran at this point _may _ be correct.
> 
> But even assuming this is true, his tweet gives cover for any commander (already with extensive authority to take action based on their own judgement of threat) to interpret all sorts of ostensible “harassment” as an excuse to “destroy” Iranian ships. Which of course would lead the Iranians to retaliate. All U.S. naval vessels in the Gulf are vulnerable to Iranian land-based missiles. Forget torpedos and rockets launched from fast moving ships. The tweet was — in the best case — dangerous posturing.
> 
> Of course there are powerful interests that have long wanted such a war. Elements in the Military-Industrial complex, the Israelis, U.S. Oil interests now fed up with Saudi unwillingness to cut production to zero to raise oil prices, imperialist geo-strategists who know a war in the Gulf will hurt China most, etc.
> 
> Trump probably does not personally want a war (it may hurt his election prospects), but he has _doubled_  the number of our troop and navy personel in the Gulf, and by unilaterally tearing up the international agreements with Iran and killing the Iranian #2 leader, he has set the stage for a bloody and unnecessary catastrophe.
> 
> REMEMBER THE GULF OF TONKIN. The stakes in Vietnam were mainly ideological and based on our desire not to “lose face” in the Cold War. We always want to be the “tough guy.” But the U.S. had no business or real national interest fighting that war. Our real interest would have led us to work with the nationalist HoChiMinh from the earliest days of his struggle against French colonialism, to encourage him to take a line like Tito (which he certainly was open to).
> 
> Obama was right that we need to take giant step back from taking sides in the Sunni/Shia Saudi/Iranian divide. Trump must _act and not just talk _about stopping “endless wars” in the Middle East. The oil in Syria belongs to Syrians, not us. We ought to pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan ASAP. We should stop our own provocations in the Gulf, and withdraw our navy buildup. We should express our willingness to re-enter and renegotiate our treaty obligations with Iran. In light of the Coronavirus pandemic, we should end secondary sanctions against countries that wish to buy oil from Iran _immediately_, ending especially our abuse of supposedly neutral and private SWIFT banking communication systems which prevent even crucial medical trade with Iran.
> 
> Our own disgust with the Iranian regime is shared by many Iranians, but our policies leave little room for opening breeches in the Iranian political system through which Iranian pro-democratic patriots can pour themselves to overthrow the theocracy.
> 
> Given the geo-political reality and the powerful dark interests who actually are willing to gamble on war, nobody should believe anything they read or hear about the_ U.S. _being_ “harassed.”  _In any case, none of this is an excuse for starting a shooting war!
> 
> Iran is in desperate shape and its theocratic regime _has_ been driven into a corner. But the U.S. is _not_ threatened by Iran, just as we were not threatened by our old ally Saddam or by HoChiMinh. The U.S. is now carrying out de facto extraordinary war sanctions against Iran and may bring bloody destruction upon them in the near future, disrupting oil shipments from the Persian Gulf entirely. This will, very conveniently for the U.S. empire, raise oil prices to save our otherwise non-competitive bankrupt domestic fracking and export oil industry, and hurt China (and virtually all our competitors except Russia).


There will be NO OFFICIAL WAR..........although the unofficial War has been going on since 9/11 as they have killed more Americans with the IED's they supplied our enemies than all those killed by small arms fire.

A few of their ships go down......they WILL BACK OFF.....unless they want to commit Suicide.


----------



## Nostra

okfine said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2
> 
> 
> As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.
Click to expand...

Hey look everyone, the moron found something in twitter.

That settles it.


----------



## my2¢

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



If they have gunboats flying near (or over) our ships then, heck yeah, shoot them down.


----------



## eagle1462010

my2¢ said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have gunboats flying near our ships then, heck yeah, shoot them down.
Click to expand...

Maybe there are some Hydrofoils over there too........They kinda fly..........LOL

Pieces of them fly when they get their butts blown up..


----------



## okfine

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo...Obama sent them pallets of cash.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose cash was it again?
Click to expand...

You won't get an honest answer. Mention Iran and Obama and this thread goes way out there.


----------



## Nostra

berg80 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
> It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.
> 
> Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation
Click to expand...

Yep. The worst part of Barry Hussein’s clusterfuck deal........he funded Iranian terrorism and the murder  of US servicemen.


----------



## Nostra

berg80 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waste them.
> 
> 
> 
> You chicken hawks are all alike. What happens after we "waste them" besides you spooging in your shorts?
Click to expand...

They sink, dumbass.


----------



## okfine

eagle1462010 said:


> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........


Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.


----------



## eagle1462010

okfine said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
Click to expand...

I served there once with  those pecker wood Iranians in their stupid little boats...........

We waited until some our ships took mine hits before wasting them...........We shouldn't wait this time...........

Stupid little speed boats shouldn't play tag with the U.S. Navy unless they want to get Roasted.

You haven't been there when these little pecker woods play these games I'll WAGER.......LOL

They are playing a VERY STUPID GAME.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Did Trump just cross the line?????

*"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf. 

“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "





						Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
					

Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.




					www.oann.com
				






A reminder....
Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.

Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.

Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism

He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.

Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.

The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.

The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.



Oh...wait!

Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

okfine said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2
> 
> 
> As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.
Click to expand...


We are at war with Iran.  They declared in 1979.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

PoliticalChic said:


> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.



Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.


----------



## lennypartiv

The timing is good, we can send all the out of work waiters, cooks, and busboys to boot camp and teach them how to shoot radicals from the middle east.


----------



## lennypartiv

whitehall said:


> Why do lefties hate and fear a president with the balls to confront a terrorist regime. I'm sure Barry would apologize or pay another bribe.


Exactly, a regime with nuclear ambitions should be taught a lesson and never ever be negotiated with.


----------



## Bush92

Trump says he's instructed Navy to 'destroy' any Iranian gunboats harassing US ships
					

President Trump said Wednesday that he's instructed the U.S. Navy to "shoot down and destroy" any Iranian gunboats harassing American ships, in the wake of a tense encounter in the Persian Gulf.




					www.foxnews.com
				



Destroy them...all they know is brute force. Destroy them and the Chinese. We are in it to win it,; I'm ready to wear in he uniform again and put on my gear! Let's do this fucking thing. I can take out 20 of them cocksuckers before they take me. Good odds.


----------



## ElmerMudd

easyt65 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
Click to expand...

I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.


----------



## Nostra

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
Click to expand...

Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.

we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.

Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.


----------



## tigerred59

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


*The sickness of this pathetic bastard, ie Trump is that he's under the delusion that the entire country is a reflection of those brain dead redneck fkks, that show up at his Klan rallies and hoot and holler at his every word, so he feels that he can say and do just about anything and the whole effin country is on board with his ass. WHAT A SORRY PILE OF SHIT, THIS MAN HAS BECOME.*


----------



## SmokeALib

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


And you would just let the terrorists destroy our navy. 
Don't quite got all your groceries bagged - doya?


----------



## jwoodie

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us?



Hmm..only six years until they would have been licensed to produce nuclear weapons?


----------



## PoliticalChic

JackOfNoTrades said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
Click to expand...



Imagine that.

Did I miss your posts scourging Hussein about there not being 57 states, or his claim that there is no difference between capitalism and communism???


Not for nuttin'.....but ....

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


----------



## Hellbilly

Bush92 said:


> Trump says he's instructed Navy to 'destroy' any Iranian gunboats harassing US ships
> 
> 
> President Trump said Wednesday that he's instructed the U.S. Navy to "shoot down and destroy" any Iranian gunboats harassing American ships, in the wake of a tense encounter in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy them...all they know is brute force. Destroy them and the Chinese. We are in it to win it,; I'm ready to wear in he uniform again and put on my gear! Let's do this fucking thing. I can take out 20 of them cocksuckers before they take me. Good odds.


Promises promises.
When do you leave?


----------



## SmokeALib

ElmerMudd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
Click to expand...

How do you know he hasn't - idiot.


----------



## tigerred59

ElmerMudd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
Click to expand...

*FOLKS, ITS DEFLECTION TIME......HE'S SEEN THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND NOW ITS TIME TO FKKKK WITH ILLEGALS AND THE MUSLIMS.....THIS MAN IS SO MESSED UP IN THE HEAD, SO SICK, SO PATHETIC......I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS WHORE BACK AT MARA-LAGO WITH A FLAG POLE SHOVED UP HIS WHITE ASS*


----------



## esalla

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Yeah baby trump found his mojo


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

No reason for boots unless we're taking territory.

Wing it.


----------



## Dick Foster

CrusaderFrank said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Nan is furious!  We'll have to impeach him again!
> 
> Why are dems aligned with all of America's enemies??
Click to expand...


Simply because they can't get anywhere with freedom loving Americans.


----------



## Brain357

Can we afford to shoot at them?  Last I checked we are deeply in debt.


----------



## Nostra

ElmerMudd said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Trump doesn’t care WTF you think, Cupcake.


----------



## SmokeALib

Brain357 said:


> Can we afford to shoot at them?  Last I checked we are deeply in debt.


Obama doubled our debt - but all good because he catered to terrorists.


----------



## ElmerMudd

SmokeALib said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
Click to expand...

The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.


----------



## Brain357

SmokeALib said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we afford to shoot at them?  Last I checked we are deeply in debt.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama doubled our debt - but all good because he catered to terrorists.
Click to expand...

Nope, that was bad.  And I still think greatly increasing debt is bad.  Do you?


----------



## berg80

Bush92 said:


> Trump says he's instructed Navy to 'destroy' any Iranian gunboats harassing US ships
> 
> 
> President Trump said Wednesday that he's instructed the U.S. Navy to "shoot down and destroy" any Iranian gunboats harassing American ships, in the wake of a tense encounter in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy them...all they know is brute force. Destroy them and the Chinese. We are in it to win it,; I'm ready to wear in he uniform again and put on my gear! Let's do this fucking thing. I can take out 20 of them cocksuckers before they take me. Good odds.


Put your toy guns away and go play some video games before you hurt yourself, sparky.


----------



## Meister

joaquinmiller said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
Click to expand...

Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices


okfine said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
Click to expand...

You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Nostra said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure Trump doesn’t care WTF you think, Cupcake.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure? So you're saying there's a chance Trump does care what I think.
I am sure that I do not give a dam what Trump thinks about anything or anyone. He is a worthless human being.


----------



## Nostra

ElmerMudd said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure Trump doesn’t care WTF you think, Cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure? So you're saying there's a chance Trump does care what I think.
> I am sure that I do not give a dam what Trump thinks about anything or anyone. He is a worthless human being.
Click to expand...

You sure do get butthurt in a daily basis over things you claim you don’t care about.

weird.


----------



## berg80

ElmerMudd said:


> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.


Don't forget, if the Divider-in-Chief does it Trumpette's will defend to the end whatever IT is.


----------



## Nostra

berg80 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, if the Divider-in-Chief does it Trumpette's will defend to the end whatever IT is.
Click to expand...

Giving our Sailors the ability to protect themselves from a terrorist regime sure upsets Dimsocialist Snowflakes.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Meister said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
Click to expand...


Are you arguing both sides?  The ME_ isn't _important to oil prices, and the ME _is_ important to oil prices?


----------



## Nostra

PoliticalChic said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> Did I miss your posts scourging Hussein about there not being 57 states, or his claim that there is no difference between capitalism and communism???
> 
> 
> Not for nuttin'.....but ....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
Click to expand...

I liked it when Barry Hussein said people living in Austria spoke “Austrian”......or when he repeatedly used “Corpsemen” while reading a teleprompter.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

eagle1462010 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think that Trump was just shooting off his big mouth in a tweet after watching the Fox TV report on Iran this morning, and that he really doesn’t _want a war _with Iran at this point _may _ be correct.
> 
> But even assuming this is true, his tweet gives cover for any commander (already with extensive authority to take action based on their own judgement of threat) to interpret all sorts of ostensible “harassment” as an excuse to “destroy” Iranian ships. Which of course would lead the Iranians to retaliate. All U.S. naval vessels in the Gulf are vulnerable to Iranian land-based missiles. Forget torpedos and rockets launched from fast moving ships. The tweet was — in the best case — dangerous posturing.
> 
> Of course there are powerful interests that have long wanted such a war. Elements in the Military-Industrial complex, the Israelis, U.S. Oil interests now fed up with Saudi unwillingness to cut production to zero to raise oil prices, imperialist geo-strategists who know a war in the Gulf will hurt China most, etc.
> 
> Trump probably does not personally want a war (it may hurt his election prospects), but he has _doubled_  the number of our troop and navy personel in the Gulf, and by unilaterally tearing up the international agreements with Iran and killing the Iranian #2 leader, he has set the stage for a bloody and unnecessary catastrophe.
> 
> REMEMBER THE GULF OF TONKIN. The stakes in Vietnam were mainly ideological and based on our desire not to “lose face” in the Cold War. We always want to be the “tough guy.” But the U.S. had no business or real national interest fighting that war. Our real interest would have led us to work with the nationalist HoChiMinh from the earliest days of his struggle against French colonialism, to encourage him to take a line like Tito (which he certainly was open to).
> 
> Obama was right that we need to take giant step back from taking sides in the Sunni/Shia Saudi/Iranian divide. Trump must _act and not just talk _about stopping “endless wars” in the Middle East. The oil in Syria belongs to Syrians, not us. We ought to pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan ASAP. We should stop our own provocations in the Gulf, and withdraw our navy buildup. We should express our willingness to re-enter and renegotiate our treaty obligations with Iran. In light of the Coronavirus pandemic, we should end secondary sanctions against countries that wish to buy oil from Iran _immediately_, ending especially our abuse of supposedly neutral and private SWIFT banking communication systems which prevent even crucial medical trade with Iran.
> 
> Our own disgust with the Iranian regime is shared by many Iranians, but our policies leave little room for opening breeches in the Iranian political system through which Iranian pro-democratic patriots can pour themselves to overthrow the theocracy.
> 
> Given the geo-political reality and the powerful dark interests who actually are willing to gamble on war, nobody should believe anything they read or hear about the_ U.S. _being_ “harassed.”  _In any case, none of this is an excuse for starting a shooting war!
> 
> Iran is in desperate shape and its theocratic regime _has_ been driven into a corner. But the U.S. is _not_ threatened by Iran, just as we were not threatened by our old ally Saddam or by HoChiMinh. The U.S. is now carrying out de facto extraordinary war sanctions against Iran and may bring bloody destruction upon them in the near future, disrupting oil shipments from the Persian Gulf entirely. This will, very conveniently for the U.S. empire, raise oil prices to save our otherwise non-competitive bankrupt domestic fracking and export oil industry, and hurt China (and virtually all our competitors except Russia).
> 
> 
> 
> There will be NO OFFICIAL WAR..........although the unofficial War has been going on since 9/11 as they have killed more Americans with the IED's they supplied our enemies than all those killed by small arms fire.
> 
> A few of their ships go down......they WILL BACK OFF.....unless they want to commit Suicide.
Click to expand...

First of all “the unofficial War” that “has been going on since 9/11” _should_ have been a political war with _Sunni terrorism._ Not one Iranian was involved in 9/11. Indeed, the main and only consistent enemy of Sunni terrorism all these years has been _Shia Iran._ The U.S. and its Gulf ally Saudi Arabia financed Sunni terrorists from the late 1970s (Afghanistan) right through the war against Assad and his (secular) Syrian regime. 9/11 terrorists were Saudis and Sunni religious extremists.

Secondly, your arrogance about the results of deadly “NO OFFICIAL WAR” U.S. military strikes against Iran is breathtaking and profoundly immoral. The Iranian regime has already shown it has the capacity and willingness to directly attack unpopular American bases in Iraq, something the Trump administration clearly did _not_ expect. If you want “unofficial war,” expect to get “the unexpected.”

There have been no Iranian terrorist attacks in many decades on targets in the West, but Iran has showed and surprised American commanders time and again how _even indirectly_ they can lend effective assistance to forces opposing U.S. occupation troops in the region. You don’t like American soldiers getting their limbs blown off by IEDs? Then don’t put them in harm’s way! Even U.S. aircraft carriers are vulnerable if they dare enter the Gulf (with sick sailors). Maybe you just figure on using tactical ”smart” weapons on Iran’s “cultural heritage sites” ... without declaring war? That will make Raytheon Corporation very happy! But when all those expensive missiles have been fired, what then? Go all-out Nazi and use nuclear weapons on a population that right now neither hates Americans nor loves its own corrupt rulers?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Indeependent said:


> War?
> The conflict will last about 5 minutes until all the Iranians hand their mullahs.


Don't count on that.  Democrats will quickly take action here on Iran's behalf.


----------



## easyt65

berg80 said:


> Don't forget, if the Divider-in-Chief does it Trumpette's will defend to the end whatever IT is.


...sorta like snowflake cheering on and defending 4+ years of divisive, criminal coup attempts ending in failure, demanding the impeachment of a President based on zero crime, zero evidence, zero witnesses, and an admission by Democrats that theirs was a completely partisan political coup attempt...while snowflakes / Dems continue to refuse to acknowledge or demand accountability for proven Democrat crimes. 

The monumental record of hypocrisy and projection in your post was nearly breath-taking, snowflake.


----------



## easyt65

Tipsycatlover said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> War?  The conflict will last about 5 minutes until all the Iranians hand their mullahs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on that.  Democrats will quickly take action here on Iran's behalf.
Click to expand...


If we sink a gunboat Pelosi and Schumer will fly to Iran to kiss the Mullah's ring and swear solidarity with Iran....


----------



## Meister

joaquinmiller said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you arguing both sides?  The ME_ isn't _important to oil prices, and the ME _is_ important to oil prices?
Click to expand...

My response was to Trump being a war monger.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

tigerred59 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *FOLKS, ITS DEFLECTION TIME......HE'S SEEN THE WRITING ON THE WALL AND NOW ITS TIME TO FKKKK WITH ILLEGALS AND THE MUSLIMS.....THIS MAN IS SO MESSED UP IN THE HEAD, SO SICK, SO PATHETIC......I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS WHORE BACK AT MARA-LAGO WITH A FLAG POLE SHOVED UP HIS WHITE ASS*
Click to expand...

A vote for Iran.  And there are many more that will have to be dealt with.  The new axis of evil, Iran, China and Democrats.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Camp said:


> When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.


----------



## okfine

Meister said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
Click to expand...

Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Nostra said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine that.
> 
> Did I miss your posts scourging Hussein about there not being 57 states, or his claim that there is no difference between capitalism and communism???
> 
> 
> Not for nuttin'.....but ....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked it when Barry Hussein said people living in Austria spoke “Austrian”......or when he repeatedly used “Corpsemen” while reading a teleprompter.
Click to expand...




Do you realize that you aren't showing the proper respect for the Democrat's religion....of the guy they said was god, Jesus, and the messiah????


----------



## Meister

okfine said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
Click to expand...

Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Ears owns that no matter how you deflect that point.


----------



## Mac-7

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


You want to allow iranian gunboats to attack US ships?


----------



## JWBooth

This thread has produced some of the funniest reading material I’ve run across in a long time.

Am especially amused by the host of basement dwelling play station warrior belligerents.


----------



## berg80

easyt65 said:


> defending 4+ years of divisive, criminal coup attempts


Impeachment is provided for by the Constitution as a remedy to address illegal acts or abuses of power by the prez. Let's put aside the matter of guilt or innocence. What makes Trump's impeachment criminal or a coup?


----------



## berg80

Mac-7 said:


> You want to allow iranian gunboats to attack US ships?


In what way were the US ships attacked?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Meister said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
Click to expand...



After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year


The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year


----------



## Dragonlady

WillowTree said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t you have a maaacre in Canada to attend to?
Click to expand...


We let the RCMP deal with shit like this.  We don't politicize it or start screaming the guy was a Conservative or a Liberal.  We say the guy was a whack job.  How did this happen, and how can prevent something similar?  Like any normal country.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who think that Trump was just shooting off his big mouth in a tweet after watching the Fox TV report on Iran this morning, and that he really doesn’t _want a war _with Iran at this point _may _ be correct.
> 
> But even assuming this is true, his tweet gives cover for any commander (already with extensive authority to take action based on their own judgement of threat) to interpret all sorts of ostensible “harassment” as an excuse to “destroy” Iranian ships. Which of course would lead the Iranians to retaliate. All U.S. naval vessels in the Gulf are vulnerable to Iranian land-based missiles. Forget torpedos and rockets launched from fast moving ships. The tweet was — in the best case — dangerous posturing.
> 
> Of course there are powerful interests that have long wanted such a war. Elements in the Military-Industrial complex, the Israelis, U.S. Oil interests now fed up with Saudi unwillingness to cut production to zero to raise oil prices, imperialist geo-strategists who know a war in the Gulf will hurt China most, etc.
> 
> Trump probably does not personally want a war (it may hurt his election prospects), but he has _doubled_  the number of our troop and navy personel in the Gulf, and by unilaterally tearing up the international agreements with Iran and killing the Iranian #2 leader, he has set the stage for a bloody and unnecessary catastrophe.
> 
> REMEMBER THE GULF OF TONKIN. The stakes in Vietnam were mainly ideological and based on our desire not to “lose face” in the Cold War. We always want to be the “tough guy.” But the U.S. had no business or real national interest fighting that war. Our real interest would have led us to work with the nationalist HoChiMinh from the earliest days of his struggle against French colonialism, to encourage him to take a line like Tito (which he certainly was open to).
> 
> Obama was right that we need to take giant step back from taking sides in the Sunni/Shia Saudi/Iranian divide. Trump must _act and not just talk _about stopping “endless wars” in the Middle East. The oil in Syria belongs to Syrians, not us. We ought to pull out of Iraq and Afghanistan ASAP. We should stop our own provocations in the Gulf, and withdraw our navy buildup. We should express our willingness to re-enter and renegotiate our treaty obligations with Iran. In light of the Coronavirus pandemic, we should end secondary sanctions against countries that wish to buy oil from Iran _immediately_, ending especially our abuse of supposedly neutral and private SWIFT banking communication systems which prevent even crucial medical trade with Iran.
> 
> Our own disgust with the Iranian regime is shared by many Iranians, but our policies leave little room for opening breeches in the Iranian political system through which Iranian pro-democratic patriots can pour themselves to overthrow the theocracy.
> 
> Given the geo-political reality and the powerful dark interests who actually are willing to gamble on war, nobody should believe anything they read or hear about the_ U.S. _being_ “harassed.”  _In any case, none of this is an excuse for starting a shooting war!
> 
> Iran is in desperate shape and its theocratic regime _has_ been driven into a corner. But the U.S. is _not_ threatened by Iran, just as we were not threatened by our old ally Saddam or by HoChiMinh. The U.S. is now carrying out de facto extraordinary war sanctions against Iran and may bring bloody destruction upon them in the near future, disrupting oil shipments from the Persian Gulf entirely. This will, very conveniently for the U.S. empire, raise oil prices to save our otherwise non-competitive bankrupt domestic fracking and export oil industry, and hurt China (and virtually all our competitors except Russia).
> 
> 
> 
> There will be NO OFFICIAL WAR..........although the unofficial War has been going on since 9/11 as they have killed more Americans with the IED's they supplied our enemies than all those killed by small arms fire.
> 
> A few of their ships go down......they WILL BACK OFF.....unless they want to commit Suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all “the unofficial War” that “has been going on since 9/11” _should_ have been a political war with _Sunni terrorism._ Not one Iranian was involved in 9/11. Indeed, the main and only consistent enemy of Sunni terrorism all these years has been _Shia Iran._ The U.S. and its Gulf ally Saudi Arabia financed Sunni terrorists from the late 1970s (Afghanistan) right through the war against Assad and his (secular) Syrian regime. 9/11 terrorists were Saudis and Sunni religious extremists.
> 
> Secondly, your arrogance about the results of deadly “NO OFFICIAL WAR” U.S. military strikes against Iran is breathtaking and profoundly immoral. The Iranian regime has already shown it has the capacity and willingness to directly attack unpopular American bases in Iraq, something the Trump administration clearly did _not_ expect. If you want “unofficial war,” expect to get “the unexpected.”
> 
> There have been no Iranian terrorist attacks in many decades on targets in the West, but Iran has showed and surprised American commanders time and again how _even indirectly_ they can lend effective assistance to forces opposing U.S. occupation troops in the region. You don’t like American soldiers getting their limbs blown off by IEDs? Then don’t put them in harm’s way! Even U.S. aircraft carriers are vulnerable if they dare enter the Gulf (with sick sailors). Maybe you just figure on using tactical ”smart” weapons on Iran’s “cultural heritage sites” ... without declaring war? That will make Raytheon Corporation very happy! But when all those expensive missiles have been fired, what then? Go all-out Nazi and use nuclear weapons on a population that right now neither hates Americans nor loves its own corrupt rulers?
Click to expand...

I'm well aware of the history.....I was in it..........

We should have saved the world the trouble way back then and took care of it then.

We were not allowed.

They are a terrorist supporting Nation........and have been so since Peanut Head allowed them to keep our people for over a year.

Be glad Trump is in office.......i'd have ordered their butts blown away a long time ago.


----------



## Mac-7

berg80 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to allow iranian gunboats to attack US ships?
> 
> 
> 
> In what way were the US ships attacked?
Click to expand...

I dont know that any were - yet

in what way were iranian gunboats attacked?


----------



## easyt65

berg80 said:


> Impeachment is provided for by the Constitution as a remedy to address illegal acts or abuses of power by the prez......



Agreed, and ABUSE OF POWER, put on Display by Democrats for the last 4 years, is not protected by the Constitution. 

Colluding with foreign spies working for and delivering Russian Intel Service propaganda that is intentionally used to commit FISA Court abuses and illegally spy on Americans to affect a coup based on a debunked narrative is NOT allowed in the Constitution or the Rule of law.

The Founding Fathers also had no intention of butt-hurt party members defeated in an election using Impeachment as a tool to remove the democratically elected President from office because of their hatred of him, which is what House Democrats admitted when they admitted their Impeachment voter was purely POLITICAN, based on zero crime, zero evidence, and zero witnesses. 

Democrats turned Impeachment from being a tool provided by the Founding Fathers to be used toi remove a President who commits crimes or abuses of power into a weapon by traitors attempting to affect a coup.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> 
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
Click to expand...


Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.  

If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.


----------



## Nostra

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
Click to expand...

Barry Hussein was a warmonger, Trump has not initiated any new wars at all.  You are clearly a moron.


----------



## berg80

PoliticalChic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> 
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
Click to expand...

You nitwits are going to have to decide on which erroneous claim you want to criticize Obama for. Appeasement or aggressiveness. 

We used to hear about how he wasn't aggressive enough in fighting ISIS. When in truth he was really just trying not to alienate civilians if possible by trying to not to bomb them. A caution the Chicken Hawk-in-Chief threw to the wind.

"Some 24,287 bombs were used in Iraq and Syria, where the U.S. is helping drive ISIS militants from swaths of both countries. In 2015, the U.S. dropped 22,110 bombs in Iraq and Syria, CFR reported."
...................................................................................................................................

*Donald Trump Is Dropping Bombs at Unprecedented Levels*








						Donald Trump Is Dropping Bombs at Unprecedented Levels
					

The candidate who once warned America about Hillary Clinton's hawkishness is turning into a war machine.




					foreignpolicy.com
				




*Civilian Deaths in U.S. Wars Are Skyrocketing Under Trump. It May Not Be Impeachable, but It’s a Crime.*








						Don’t Forget: Civilian Casualties Are Skyrocketing Under Trump
					

There are so many reasons why Trump should be the object of our moral outrage, not least his role in the violent deaths of thousands of innocent people.




					theintercept.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
Click to expand...



1.  As long as his policies and influence remain, and dunces like you continue to bow to his image, the truth need be posted about this fraud and ingrate.


2. Did you say something about wars?
After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year


3. And of his policies, his singular foreign policy 'achievement'....why is it that none of your drones can answer this query?

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


----------



## Indeependent

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> defending 4+ years of divisive, criminal coup attempts
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is provided for by the Constitution as a remedy to address illegal acts or abuses of power by the prez. Let's put aside the matter of guilt or innocence. What makes Trump's impeachment criminal or a coup?
Click to expand...

No evidence?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Nostra said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein was a warmonger, Trump has not initiated any new wars at all.  You are clearly a moron.
Click to expand...




MORON????


You are far too kind to that one.


----------



## easyt65

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
Click to expand...


Barry, Democrats, and Snowflakes blamed Bush for everything wrong in the Obama administration, as late as 8 years after Bush was out of office.  They still do it...and have attempted to give Barry credit for everything right in the Trump administration 4 years after Barry left office. 

Barry and Hillary refuse to GTF Away, and every time they popped their corrupt gopher heads up and make the news snowflakes spasm ands foam at the mouth, demanding no one is allowed to talk about them because they are no longer in office.

Bwuhahahaha


----------



## berg80

easyt65 said:


> Agreed, and ABUSE OF POWER, put on Display by Democrats for the last 4 years, is not protected by the Constitution.


I should have known you would descend in to a fit of lunacy when I brought up how the impeachment process is provided for by the Constitution. It was neither criminal or a coup...............as you know.


----------



## PoliticalChic

berg80 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You nitwits are going to have to decide on which erroneous claim you want to criticize Obama for. Appeasement or aggressiveness.
> 
> We used to hear about how he wasn't aggressive enough in fighting ISIS. When in truth he was really just trying not to alienate civilians if possible by trying to not to bomb them. A caution the Chicken Hawk-in-Chief threw to the wind.
> 
> "Some 24,287 bombs were used in Iraq and Syria, where the U.S. is helping drive ISIS militants from swaths of both countries. In 2015, the U.S. dropped 22,110 bombs in Iraq and Syria, CFR reported."
> ...................................................................................................................................
> 
> *Donald Trump Is Dropping Bombs at Unprecedented Levels*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Is Dropping Bombs at Unprecedented Levels
> 
> 
> The candidate who once warned America about Hillary Clinton's hawkishness is turning into a war machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Civilian Deaths in U.S. Wars Are Skyrocketing Under Trump. It May Not Be Impeachable, but It’s a Crime.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t Forget: Civilian Casualties Are Skyrocketing Under Trump
> 
> 
> There are so many reasons why Trump should be the object of our moral outrage, not least his role in the violent deaths of thousands of innocent people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theintercept.com
Click to expand...




1. The *Disposition Matrix*, informally known as a *kill list*, is a database of information for tracking, capturing, rendering, or killing suspected enemies of the United States.[1] Developed by the Obama administration beginning in 2010, the "Disposition Matrix" goes beyond existing kill lists and is intended to become a permanent fixture of U.S. policy.[1] The process determining criteria for killing is not public and was heavily shaped by National Counterterrorism Director and former Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) Director John O. Brennan.[2]



The creation of the Disposition Matrix database is part of an effort embraced by White House counterterrorism adviser John O. Brennan to codify the targeted killing policies developed by President Barack Obama.

The database's existence was revealed in a three-part series published by _The Washington Post_ newspaper. It noted that as of their publication, the number of civilian and militant casualties resulting from U.S. drone strikes would soon exceed the number of people killed in the September 11 attacks.

Pakistani interior minister Rehman Malik has stated that 336 U.S. drone strikes in Pakistan claimed over 2,300 victims, 80% of whom were innocent civilians.








						Disposition Matrix - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




as though he had been issued a permit by Lucifer himself.




2. After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII

“U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year



3. And of his policies, his singular foreign policy 'achievement'....why is it that none of your drones can answer this query?

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by Obama's guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


----------



## easyt65

PoliticalChic said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein was a warmonger, Trump has not initiated any new wars at all.  You are clearly a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORON????
> 
> 
> You are far too kind to that one.
Click to expand...


DL is 'special'. The Canuk has proven you can give her the link to the Whistle Blower law and post the law word for word, and she will still lie about it, claiming it says something it clearly doesn't. She, like many US TDS-suffering snowflakes, make up their own rules and own reality.  ;p


----------



## PoliticalChic

easyt65 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein was a warmonger, Trump has not initiated any new wars at all.  You are clearly a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORON????
> 
> 
> You are far too kind to that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DL is 'special' the Canuk has proven you can give her the link to the Whistle Blower law and post the law word for word, and she will still lie about it, claiming it says something it clearly doesn't. She, like many US TDS-suffering snowflakes, make up their own rules and own reality.  ;p
Click to expand...




Sadly, she isn't the only one.

Indoctrination often proves to be indelible.


----------



## Dick Foster

tigerred59 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> *The sickness of this pathetic bastard, ie Trump is that he's under the delusion that the entire country is a reflection of those brain dead redneck fkks, that show up at his Klan rallies and hoot and holler at his every word, so he feels that he can say and do just about anything and the whole effin country is on board with his ass. WHAT A SORRY PILE OF SHIT, THIS MAN HAS BECOME.*
Click to expand...

How many fucking times do you need to be reminded that the KKK is a Democrat organization founded by and composed of DEMOCRATS. It's your history asshole so live with it!


----------



## Weatherman2020

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Like Obama who sent them pallets of hard cash to fund their terrorism?
Thank God we now have a President looking out for us now.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> defending 4+ years of divisive, criminal coup attempts
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is provided for by the Constitution as a remedy to address illegal acts or abuses of power by the prez. Let's put aside the matter of guilt or innocence. What makes Trump's impeachment criminal or a coup?
Click to expand...

Removing a duly elected president without cause.


----------



## easyt65

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and ABUSE OF POWER, put on Display by Democrats for the last 4 years, is not protected by the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known you would descend in to a fit of lunacy when I brought up how the impeachment process is provided for by the Constitution. It was neither criminal or a coup...............as you know.
Click to expand...

Pleas provide me the link to exactly where in the US constitution Congress is authorized to remove a President from office BASED ON CRIME OR ABUSE OF POWER (according to you) WITHOUT BEING ABLE TO PRODUCE ANY CRIME / ABUSE OF POWER, WITHOUT ANY EVIDENCE, AND WITHOUT ANY WITNESSES, which is exactly what House Democrats did. They even publicly, openly admitted they did this by saying none of that was necessary to conduct a POLITICAL IMPEACHMENT.

The M*er F*ers publicly declared their Impeachment was POLITICAL, not a result of a crime or abuse of power, and your hate-driven, retarded ass STILL tries to claim in a post that their Impeachment was based on a crime or abuse of power!

You moronic sheep make up[ defenses for the Democrats they themselves have already debunked publicly. 

Bwuhahahahahaha.......


----------



## Nostra

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and ABUSE OF POWER, put on Display by Democrats for the last 4 years, is not protected by the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known you would descend in to a fit of lunacy when I brought up how the impeachment process is provided for by the Constitution. It was neither criminal or a coup...............as you know.
Click to expand...

Exonerated, forever.


----------



## Dick Foster

easyt65 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Barry Hussein was a warmonger, Trump has not initiated any new wars at all.  You are clearly a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORON????
> 
> 
> You are far too kind to that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DL is 'special' the Canuk has proven you can give her the link to the Whistle Blower law and post the law word for word, and she will still lie about it, claiming it says something it clearly doesn't. She, like many US TDS-suffering snowflakes, make up their own rules and own reality.  ;p
Click to expand...


There is a clear disconnection with truth and reality for the left. They seem to think that if they can bury their heads deep enough up their asses the truth will simply go away and history will be erased and rewritten to suit their narrative.


----------



## WillowTree

Dragonlady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t you have a maaacre in Canada to attend to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We let the RCMP deal with shit like this.  We don't politicize it or start screaming the guy was a Conservative or a Liberal.  We say the guy was a whack job.  How did this happen, and how can prevent something similar?  Like any normal country.
Click to expand...

You better get it tended to instead of butting into America. Or izz you a wanna be?


----------



## easyt65

Weatherman2020 said:


> Like Obama who sent them pallets of hard cash to fund their terrorism?
> Thank God we now have a President looking out for us now.



Obama was such a gutless, terrorist/enemy-supporting pu$$ that he refused to demand Iran release US hostages as art of his own personal treaty because he was afraid they might walk away from the table, instead choosing to pay a ransom for them later.  

And people thought Carter was an incompetent pu$$ - at least he attempted to mount a military rescue of US hostages. Barry wouldn't even ASK for their release.


----------



## WillowTree

Canada let that asshole who beheaded a man on  a bus out.


----------



## WillowTree

Canada man who beheaded bus passenger granted freedom
					

The man, who has schizophrenia, was found not criminally responsible for the 2008 attack.



					www.bbc.com
				






poor next victim.


----------



## WillowTree

You can do any damn thing you want in Canada and they will set you free.


----------



## easyt65

Dick Foster said:


> How many fucking times do you need to be reminded that the KKK is a Democrat organization founded by and composed of DEMOCRATS. It's your history asshole so live with it!


Democrats and snowflakes will never stop attempting to re-write history to cover their mistakes / crimes ... instead of learning from those mistakes / crimes and never making them again.


----------



## Siete

Q;  whats better to take the countrys mind off of a pandemic failure.

A:  A shoot em up war with ragheads.


----------



## eagle1462010

Siete said:


> Q;  whats better to take the countrys mind off of a pandemic failure.
> 
> A:  A shoot em up war with ragheads.


We are tired of reruns and the dumb ass lock down......might as well play WACK A MOLE with Ragheads for a while.

Look......we will be doing them a favor..........The fishing will be good there by the end of the summer.


----------



## theHawk

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Warmonger?  Remind us how many wars President Trump has started?


----------



## Weatherman2020

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, and ABUSE OF POWER, put on Display by Democrats for the last 4 years, is not protected by the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known you would descend in to a fit of lunacy when I brought up how the impeachment process is provided for by the Constitution. It was neither criminal or a coup...............as you know.
Click to expand...

“It is, therefore, ordered and adjudged that the said Donald John Trump be, and he is hereby, acquitted of the charges in said articles” - Chief Justice Roberts


----------



## Nostra

Siete said:


> Q;  whats better to take the countrys mind off of a pandemic failure.
> 
> A:  A shoot em up war with ragheads.


So you are saying Trump is running cover for Cuomo?


----------



## easyt65

WillowTree said:


> You can do any damn thing you want in Canada and they will set you free.



Until we stop letting criminal Liberals / Democrats get away with their crimes here in the US they will NEVER leave for Canada, like they prose they will do every time they lose an election.


----------



## Weatherman2020

theHawk said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger?  Remind us how many wars President Trump has started?
Click to expand...

Versus the 3 wars Obama started.


----------



## SmokeALib

ElmerMudd said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
Click to expand...

Sorry, dingus. The leftist traitor media lies to protect their commie agendas and to feed lies to it's leftist traitor sheep. So Trump is forced to tweet to communicate to real Americans. You lose.


----------



## easyt65

Siete said:


> Q;  whats better to take the countrys mind off of a pandemic failure.
> A:  A shoot em up war with ragheads.


...sorta how Obama committed a United Nations identified International War Crime by invading a sovereign nation in the midst of a civil war without that nation's permission or request to do so....then left the troops in Syria to fight HIS war when he left the WH?

The Nobel Peace Prize Committee are still kicking themselves for giving that one to Barry.....


----------



## BrokeLoser

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



Anybody not a nutless pussy is a "warmonger"?
That's a really cool dramatic word that pussies like to use.


----------



## jc456

eagle1462010 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q;  whats better to take the countrys mind off of a pandemic failure.
> 
> A:  A shoot em up war with ragheads.
> 
> 
> 
> We are tired of reruns and the dumb ass lock down......might as well play WACK A MOLE with Ragheads for a while.
> 
> Look......we will be doing them a favor..........The fishing will be good there by the end of the summer.
Click to expand...

the marine life will love trump.


----------



## berg80

easyt65 said:


> Barry, Democrats, and Snowflakes blamed Bush for everything wrong in the Obama administration,


Jeeez, do you have a list of old talking points to refer to before you write a post? In truth, Obama was repeatedly forced to remind critics some things he was blamed for were actually the fault of the prior admin.........like the state of the economy when Obama took office and the consequent enormous budget deficits caused by it, deficits that would linger due to the depth of the recession.


----------



## eagle1462010

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barry, Democrats, and Snowflakes blamed Bush for everything wrong in the Obama administration,
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeez, do you have a list of old talking points to refer to before you write a post? In truth, Obama was repeatedly forced to remind critics some things he was blamed for were actually the fault of the prior admin.........like the state of the economy when Obama took office and the consequent enormous budget deficits caused by it, deficits that would linger due to the depth of the recession.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Cellblock2429 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.
Click to expand...

You've signed up for the front lines, of course.


----------



## bodecea

Indeependent said:


> War?
> The conflict will last about 5 minutes until all the Iranians hand their mullahs.


I understand Saddam Hussein was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Nostra

bodecea said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've signed up for the front lines, of course.
Click to expand...

We already have people there.


----------



## bodecea

daveman said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we could just send them pallets of cash.  That's usually the Democrat response to threats from an Islamic theocracy.
Click to expand...

Whose cash was that, again?


----------



## bodecea

Nostra said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've signed up for the front lines, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have people there.
Click to expand...

And he will be joining them....of course.


----------



## Nostra

bodecea said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've signed up for the front lines, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We already have people there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he will be joining them....of course.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gulfman said:


> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.


Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.

Give me a break.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

There sure are a lot of folks here who want to talk about anything but the topic of this thread.

I will not be sidetracked, nor defend what I consider the Obama Administration’s mistakes in the Middle East, the Ukraine or elsewhere. But we are dealing now with Trump’s errors, his administration’s dangerous and unnecessary build-up of forces in the Gulf, his profound personal capriciousness.

There are and have long been powerful special interest lobbies in D.C. that simply WANT war against Iran and the complete Balkanization of the Middle East — because they believe this will allow for complete U.S. domination (or serve Zionist interests). These forces operate regardless of the party in power. I say this not as a wealthy paleoconservative Republican ideologue like Patrick Buchanan, but because it is reality — and I am an American _internationalist_.

Given the present economic backdrop of an all-but-certain economic Depression (and special oil industry pressures) for the usually belligerent and now increasingly desperate U.S.A. ... WAR will become more and more tempting. Many of these pressures will exist even if Trump loses the November elections. Hillary Clinton - style neo-liberal warmongers are not in any important degree different than the neo-con warmongers and “Christian Zionists” of the present administration. Bolton, Pompeo, Pence — the names may come and go. The language may change. But the fundamental imperialist approach of our “Deep State / Security State” remains. As does popular chauvinism and “Ugly American” attitudes among our deluded people.


----------



## DJT for Life

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
Click to expand...



Ask the men who were aboard the Cole.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rocko said:


> what? We should let Iran continue to harass our ships with impunity is what we should do?time they do it, it is a reminder


Yes. That is precisely what we should do. Every time they circle their little motorboats around our destroyers, it reminds Iran and the world how pathetic they are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DJT for Life said:


> Ask the men who were aboard the Cole.


Not iranians, sorry.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the men who were aboard the Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> Not iranians, sorry.
Click to expand...

Who was found to be behind the attack?  The govt of Sudan.  Who funds and arms Sudan?  Iran.

Next?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the men who were aboard the Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> Not iranians, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was found to be behind the attack?  The govt of Sudan.  Who funds and arms Sudan?  Iran.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...

So, like i said, not iranians. Hey look at that...i take you off ignore for one post, and you use it to prove me right! Thanks a bunch. Goodbye.


----------



## Rocko

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? We should let Iran continue to harass our ships with impunity is what we should do?time they do it, it is a reminder
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That is precisely what we should do. Every time they circle their little motorboats around our destroyers, it reminds Iran and the world how pathetic they are.
Click to expand...


As in most cases you’re wrong. Iran poking the tiger serves as a propaganda tool for them in the region. Also with Iran you give them an inch and they take a mile. The would escalate their provocations, as they have in past when left unchecked, if we don’t put a stop to it now. You’re clueless.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJT for Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the men who were aboard the Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> Not iranians, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was found to be behind the attack?  The govt of Sudan.  Who funds and arms Sudan?  Iran.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, like i said, not iranians. Hey look at that...i take you off ignore for one post, and you use it to prove me right! Thanks a bunch. Goodbye.
Click to expand...

No, just armed and funded by Iran.

You should put me back on ignore cuz I just destroyed your bullshit.


----------



## beagle9

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...

Flying missles from those gun boats or did you think that we aren't that advanced yet ??? Rotflmbo


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rocko said:


> Iran poking the tiger serves as a propaganda tool for them in the region


Haha, so they think. But when the images of their little motorboats circling a destroyer are seen, smart people know better.

We should hold fast, for now.


----------



## charwin95

Camp said:


> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.



Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces? 

Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
How about that? 

They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea. 


Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.

.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces?
> 
> Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
> How about that?
> 
> They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

So, you are advocating that?


----------



## daveman

okfine said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's false.
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote is false. You are still distorting the truth.
> 
> "When Iran signed the multinational deal to restrain its nuclear development in return for being freed from sanctions, it regained access to its own assets, which had been frozen abroad. There was no $150 billion gift from the U.S. treasury or other countries. Iran was allowed to get its money back."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooo...Obama sent them pallets of cash.  Exactly like I said.
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose cash was it again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't get an honest answer. Mention Iran and Obama and this thread goes way out there.
Click to expand...

She got an honest answer.  She won't accept it any more than you did.


----------



## daveman

Nostra said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
> It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.
> 
> Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. The worst part of Barry Hussein’s clusterfuck deal........he funded Iranian terrorism and the murder  of US servicemen.
Click to expand...

As we've seen in this thread, the Soy Boy King's bootlickers simply don't care.


----------



## daveman

Billy_Kinetta said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2
> 
> 
> As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are at war with Iran.  They declared in 1979.
Click to expand...

Obama surrendered.  The American left cheered.


----------



## daveman

tigerred59 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> *The sickness of this pathetic bastard, ie Trump is that he's under the delusion that the entire country is a reflection of those brain dead redneck fkks, that show up at his Klan rallies and hoot and holler at his every word, so he feels that he can say and do just about anything and the whole effin country is on board with his ass. WHAT A SORRY PILE OF SHIT, THIS MAN HAS BECOME.*
Click to expand...

You misspelled your username, Triggered59.


----------



## daveman

ElmerMudd said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
Click to expand...

The Tweet wasn't communicating policy to DoD, genius.

It was communicating it to Iran.


----------



## daveman

easyt65 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> War?  The conflict will last about 5 minutes until all the Iranians hand their mullahs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on that.  Democrats will quickly take action here on Iran's behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we sink a gunboat Pelosi and Schumer will fly to Iran to kiss the Mullah's ring and swear solidarity with Iran....
Click to expand...

And demand American taxpayer money to give them in reparations.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

daveman said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2
> 
> 
> As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are at war with Iran.  They declared in 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama surrendered.  The American left cheered.
Click to expand...


It has been revoked.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tweet wasn't communicating policy to DoD, genius.
> 
> It was communicating it to Iran.
Click to expand...

Haha...true. Department of defense officials had to come out and basically say nothing has changed, policy-wise ( That's their way of telling everyone not to pay too much attention to the tweets of the crazy person in the white house).


----------



## georgephillip

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Trump tweets order to 'destroy' Iranian boats. Pentagon calls it a warning.

"Three U.S. defense officials told NBC News they were caught off guard by the tweet because the president had not ordered a change in the policy or rules of engagement. One official compared it to his 2017 tweets announcing a surprise ban on transgender people openly serving in the military." 

*Trump's latest bright, shiny distraction?*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tweet wasn't communicating policy to DoD, genius.
> 
> It was communicating it to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha...true. Department of defense officials had to come out and basically say nothing has changed, policy-wise ( That's their way of telling everyone not to pay too much attention to the tweets of the crazy person in the white house).
Click to expand...


Not even a good try, simple colloid.

Top general applauds Trump for warning 'adversary' Iran: 'We will come and we will come large'


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tweet wasn't communicating policy to DoD, genius.
> 
> It was communicating it to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha...true. Department of defense officials had to come out and basically say nothing has changed, policy-wise ( That's their way of telling everyone not to pay too much attention to the tweets of the crazy person in the white house).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even a good try, simple colloid.
> 
> Top general applauds Trump for warning 'adversary' Iran: 'We will come and we will come large'
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry idiot, every word i said is true. 

Defense Department officials characterized Trump’s announcement as more of a warning to Iran than a shift in policy, NBC News reported.

“What he was emphasizing is all of our ships retain the right of self-defense, and people need to be very careful in their interactions to understand the inherent right of self-defense,” said deputy defense secretary David Norquist, according to NBC. - Market Watch


----------



## charwin95

berg80 said:


> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.



Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf. 
. 

.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
Click to expand...

The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.  

They can't, however.  But it's okay -- we already know it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

charwin95 said:


> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic.


Exactly right. And honestly, it is, in large part, meant to soothe himself.


----------



## iceberg

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


But if they attack us, we should what again? 

God damn you whiners suck.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.


I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.


----------



## daveman

Billy_Kinetta said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> "As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot down” gunboats."This so called leader is a dangerous person and just has no idea what a "Law and Order President" is."This is not the first time Trump has threatened or issued an unlawful order."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Army JAG says Trump's tweet to 'shoot down gunboats' wasn't just embarrassing — it was 'unlawful'
> 
> 
> As the Commander-in-Chief, President Donald Trump’s Fox News inspired tweet declaring he has instructed the Navy to “shoot down” Iranian gunboats was embarrassing, and deserving of the mockery it received. Anyone who served in the military, and pretty much anyone at all knows you don’t “shoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not an unlawful order you hopeless dumbass! He's the commander  in chief, shitforbrains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Kirschner@glennkirschner2
> 
> 
> As a former Army JAG, I prosecuted soldiers for military offenses. As a former civilian prosecutor, I spent decades handling murder case. A killing motivated by “harassment” is unlawful. Fortunately, as soldiers we are taught to disobey unlawful orders. Trump is failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are at war with Iran.  They declared in 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama surrendered.  The American left cheered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has been revoked.
Click to expand...

And the American left is angry about it.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
Click to expand...

I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
Click to expand...

Dave man, I don't understand why you even post to me. You always, and I do mean always, end up throwing an embarrassing little childish hissy fit. Every time. I don't see what benefit you get from that.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha...true. Department of defense officials had to come out and basically say nothing has changed, policy-wise ( That's their way of telling everyone not to pay too much attention to the tweets of the crazy person in the white house).


You really should stop projecting your irrational hatred onto normal people, retard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

So the child president either ordered his navy to "keep following existing policy" (of course, that's absurd) or they basically blew him off, publicly.

Either way... It's pretty apparent that trump is just not taken seriously by anyone but his cult.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dave man, I don't understand why you even post to me. You always, and I do mean always, end up throwing an embarrassing little childish hissy fit. Every time. I don't see what benefit you get from that.


There are _petabytes_ of things you don't understand.

Do you know what a petabyte is?  It's a LOT of information.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So the child president either ordered his navy to "keep following existing policy" (of course, that's absurd) or they basically blew him off, publicly.
> 
> Either way... It's pretty apparent that trump is just not taken seriously by anyone but his cult.


The mullahs take is seriously.  But they're telling you it's no big deal.  And so, naturally, you repeat what you've been told.


----------



## Weatherman2020

I am so proud our President is the opposite of the last one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> The mullahs take is seriously


They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.


----------



## charwin95

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.
Click to expand...


And both of you purposely omitted Russia. How cute. Let me repeat it again what I posted several times in several separate threads.  

Chinas livelihoods depends heavily in our economy’s progress. If we go down China will go down. So why would they try to destroy us? In 2018 alone $540bn of goods sold to US, 2019 $346bn. You only get that kind of income from US. 

If you have to point fingers who wants US destructions ........ point to Russia that’s a fact. Putin is just playing Trump weakness and stupidity.

.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
Click to expand...

Liar. You obviously get your news from Soros while you live in your bunker.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You obviously get your news from Soros while you live in your bunker.
Click to expand...

Well that was embarrassing crybabying from a cultist...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar. You obviously get your news from Soros while you live in your bunker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that was embarrassing crybabying from a cultist...
Click to expand...

Your lying is why you pathetic worms are history.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
Click to expand...

Is that what they told you to say?

Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.


----------



## Weatherman2020

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
Click to expand...

The Left think handing Terrorist billions in hard cash loaded on pallets means they’ll leave you alone.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
Click to expand...

Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
Click to expand...


Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.

Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.

They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.
Click to expand...

Trump is your President for only 5 more years. Unless the effort to overturn the 22nd Amendment goes thru as planned. 
Long Live King Trump!


----------



## SmokeALib

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So you advocate the US NOT engage in self-protection and let Iran do whatever it wants to?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest the idiot in chief consult with his generals before sending tweets while he is eating hamburgers, watching Fox and resting his bone spurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know he hasn't - idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The generals do not want the idiot using tweets to communicate defence policy. Tweets are used by immature high school boys to break up with their girlfriends, not the way countries communicate policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tweet wasn't communicating policy to DoD, genius.
> 
> It was communicating it to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha...true. Department of defense officials had to come out and basically say nothing has changed, policy-wise ( That's their way of telling everyone not to pay too much attention to the tweets of the crazy person in the white house).
Click to expand...

Shhhh. Just leftists aren't supposed to pay attention. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  Go play now, kid.


----------



## SmokeALib

charwin95 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You sure cry a lot. You're gonna need tear duct replacement surgery in about five years.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.
> 
> Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.
> 
> They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.
Click to expand...

So, in a nutshell, the mentally ill president said he ordered the Navy to destroy the gunboats, if they do it again.

And the Navy basically told him to go fuck himself.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Thank you for pointing out that there is a VAST difference in a ship that is cruising on deployment, ready for anything, and one that is moored to a dock doing a refueling.  The only reason they got close enough to do the damage was because the ship was docked, and the boat that did it was disguised as a garbage scow.

Hey, there were lots of times that I was overseas on deployment where we had a garbage barge tied next to us.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And both of you purposely omitted Russia. How cute. Let me repeat it again what I posted several times in several separate threads.
> 
> Chinas livelihoods depends heavily in our economy’s progress. If we go down China will go down. So why would they try to destroy us? In 2018 alone $540bn of goods sold to US, 2019 $346bn. You only get that kind of income from US.
> 
> If you have to point fingers who wants US destructions ........ point to Russia that’s a fact. Putin is just playing Trump weakness and stupidity.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Russia is in no financial position to support a war.


----------



## Markle

berg80 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> defending 4+ years of divisive, criminal coup attempts
> 
> 
> 
> Impeachment is provided for by the Constitution as a remedy to address illegal acts or abuses of power by the prez. *Let's put aside the matter of guilt or innocence.* What makes Trump's impeachment criminal or a coup?
Click to expand...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And both of you purposely omitted Russia. How cute. Let me repeat it again what I posted several times in several separate threads.
> 
> Chinas livelihoods depends heavily in our economy’s progress. If we go down China will go down. So why would they try to destroy us? In 2018 alone $540bn of goods sold to US, 2019 $346bn. You only get that kind of income from US.
> 
> If you have to point fingers who wants US destructions ........ point to Russia that’s a fact. Putin is just playing Trump weakness and stupidity.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is in no financial position to support a war.
Click to expand...

Well that certainly is comforting.

Signed,

Georgia and Ukraine


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
> It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.
> 
> Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, not only did they fund international terrorism, the toothless deal did nothing to stop their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Obama was such a fuck-up.
Click to expand...

Yes it was Obama who TEMPORARY stopped  their nuclear programs. But Trump is so stupid he let Iran continues their programs with no restrictions. By mid next year Iran would have a nuclear weapons. Courtesy of Trump. That is how dumb is this president.
.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.
> 
> Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.
> 
> They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, the mentally ill president said he ordered the Navy to destroy the gunboats, if they do it again.
> 
> And the Navy basically told him to go fuck himself.
Click to expand...


You're right, most of the CO's I've served under over my career in the Navy wouldn't base their decision to fire on a tweet from the president, but rather would respond appropriately based on their training, and what CIC (Combat Information Center) tells them is happening in real time.

Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.
> 
> Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.
> 
> They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, the mentally ill president said he ordered the Navy to destroy the gunboats, if they do it again.
> 
> And the Navy basically told him to go fuck himself.
Click to expand...


You don't even lie well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance


Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.


----------



## basquebromance

I’m your huckleberry.


----------



## basquebromance

Iran: nooo you can’t just do that
Trump: Hahaha ship go booms


----------



## Jarlaxle

Likkmee said:


> Maybe PoodyPoot should have some "exersizes" with China off "New" England(staying in intnl waters, of course) and shoot down Merrykas flying boats if they get too close.Maybe a nice refueling base in the Bahamas or Bermuda too ?



Are you on crack?


----------



## JGalt

The coronavirus has knocked Iran's dick in the dirt and they're not letting on to it, but they're scared shitless of our Navy. This is how their news agency is reporting it:

Defense minister:US inflames insecurity in Persian Gulf

I look forward to seeing those Iranian gunboats serve their true purpose, as fish-breeding habitats on the bottom of the Persian Gulf.


----------



## Markle

Dragonlady said:


> *Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years. Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday. *So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.



How many countries did failed former President Barack Hussein Obama bomb and how many has President Donald Trump?

Which President allowed ISIS to establish a huge Caliphate in Iran and Libia?

Which President eliminated that huge Caliphate?


----------



## Jitss617

This just sealed  the election for Donald Trump.. amazing


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

New sheriff in town. No more cowering at the feet of iran...literally


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
Click to expand...


Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 326771
> 
> New sheriff in town. No more cowering at the feet of iran...literally


Except the Navy already publicly threw cold water all over the mentally ill president's hot air.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.


True, but his tweet ostensibly informed the world that he had already given the order.


----------



## Likkmee

Jarlaxle said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe PoodyPoot should have some "exersizes" with China off "New" England(staying in intnl waters, of course) and shoot down Merrykas flying boats if they get too close.Maybe a nice refueling base in the Bahamas or Bermuda too ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on crack?
Click to expand...

Not me. Your mis-leaders certainly are. Map much ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
Click to expand...


Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?

A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A CO  ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.


Then by your logic trump is an embarrassing liar and never actually gave this order.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".

However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.

And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CO
> 
> 
> 
> Then by your logic trump is an embarrassing liar and never actually gave this order.
Click to expand...


Please make sense so that I can respond.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
Click to expand...


1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump. 
the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time. 

2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house. 

Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ABikerSailor said:


> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.



Jeez ...

Iran declared war in 1979.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CO
> 
> 
> 
> Then by your logic trump is an embarrassing liar and never actually gave this order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make sense so that I can respond.
Click to expand...

Trump obviously lied and did not give this order.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
Click to expand...


Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate. 

By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
Click to expand...


Too funny.



ABikerSailor said:


> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.



Yes.  I merely injected a bit of Popeye levity into an essentially boring thread.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez ...
> 
> Iran declared war in 1979.
Click to expand...


Got a link?  Yes, Iran and the US had close relations, but that was only up to the Iranian revolution.  

I served in the US Navy from '82 to '02, and not once did I ever hear that we were at war with Iran during my service.


----------



## charwin95

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure cry a lot. You're gonna need tear duct replacement surgery in about five years.
Click to expand...

Nope. Your boy is in deep dog dodo trying to create more problems so he can get away from pandemic that he neglectedly ignored the seriousness of the CV. 
.


----------



## JGalt

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
Click to expand...


I don't care what your military experience is, you're full of shit.

Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

daveman said:


> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> They can't, however.  But it's okay -- we already know it.


Listen, Mr. “Two Gun” genius. The USS Cole was attacked by Al Qaeda, and NOT Iran. Iran was the main opponent of Al Qaeda in the Middle East, NOT the U.S. In recent years (since 2008  when the U.S. finally permitted real elections in Iraq and Western troops were withdrawn from Southern Shia cities on Iran’s border) Iranian-trained militia in Iraq joined in a de facto non-aggression _alliance_ with the U.S. fighting Al Qaeda. Al Qaeda groups were earlier financed by the U.S. and Saudi Arabia to overthrow Assad’s definitely _anti_-“Islamic fanatic” _secular_ state, and most anti-Assad forces ended up joining Sunni fascists in Iraq to create ISIS.

Nothing I am saying is meant to portray the Iranian regime as “good guys,” but merely to show that the U.S. has itself played a particularly bloody and reactionary role, and Iranians have long seen themselves as being victims of U.S. aggression and the ultimate target of U.S. imperialism.

Soleimani and Iran stopped all attacks on U.S. troops by the Iraqi militia they influenced under Obama. Soleimani only wanted to carefully pressure the U.S. to get its troops out of bordering Iraq — which is what the U.S. should have done on its own! But Trump and Republican politicking against the larger JCPOA agreements destroyed any chance for improvements in Iraq’s corrupt but “constitutional” state institutions. China was planning huge investments in Iraqi oil fields, desperately needed to rebuild shattered Iraqi society. Normal historically developed trade channels with Iran, now sanctioned by the U.S., were disrupted, further ruining both Iraqi and Syrian entrepreneurs. Trump’s administration is responsible for staying in Iraq, re-sanctioning Iran, killing Soleimani. The U.S. couldn’t accept it was losing power and control in Iraq. That its proxies failed in taking Damascus. It will probably restart civil war when it can in both countries, and the people will suffer still more.

daveman, you seem to know nothing and care nothing about any of the people of the Middle East. I suggest you put your guns down and think about what our long term strategy should be in this region.


----------



## Cellblock2429

bodecea said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well. it's about time we sunk those little Camel Fuc@@@s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've signed up for the front lines, of course.
Click to expand...

/——/ I’d love a crack at those slime balls.


----------



## okfine

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.
Click to expand...

Fat Boys numbers drop and he pulls a Kim. Hey, look at me. I am still relevant (to a Trumpster)

6 months and it's over.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez ...
> 
> Iran declared war in 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link?  Yes, Iran and the US had close relations, but that was only up to the Iranian revolution.
> 
> I served in the US Navy from '82 to '02, and not once did I ever hear that we were at war with Iran during my service.
Click to expand...


We did not declare it back.  Congress hasn't declared war since 1941.


----------



## charwin95

Billy_Kinetta said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And both of you purposely omitted Russia. How cute. Let me repeat it again what I posted several times in several separate threads.
> 
> Chinas livelihoods depends heavily in our economy’s progress. If we go down China will go down. So why would they try to destroy us? In 2018 alone $540bn of goods sold to US, 2019 $346bn. You only get that kind of income from US.
> 
> If you have to point fingers who wants US destructions ........ point to Russia that’s a fact. Putin is just playing Trump weakness and stupidity.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is in no financial position to support a war.
Click to expand...

How do you know dat? 

Then why are they harassing our planes and ships in the international water and air? By Far those are far more threatening than a boat.

They also caught very close to US territories Alaska that is USA. 
.


----------



## okfine

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326771
> 
> New sheriff in town. No more cowering at the feet of iran...literally
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Navy already publicly threw cold water all over the mentally ill president's hot air.
Click to expand...

That means that Trumps barking is irrelevant.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran, China and the American left are telling each other that the United States is on the ropes and the president's orders will not be followed.  The country is so divided that a defense is not possible.  There is no better time for an attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full out, China's only advantage in war is manpower, the most vulnerable facet.  Iran is not even in the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And both of you purposely omitted Russia. How cute. Let me repeat it again what I posted several times in several separate threads.
> 
> Chinas livelihoods depends heavily in our economy’s progress. If we go down China will go down. So why would they try to destroy us? In 2018 alone $540bn of goods sold to US, 2019 $346bn. You only get that kind of income from US.
> 
> If you have to point fingers who wants US destructions ........ point to Russia that’s a fact. Putin is just playing Trump weakness and stupidity.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is in no financial position to support a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know dat?
Click to expand...


Through the usual channels.


----------



## SmokeALib

charwin95 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure cry a lot. You're gonna need tear duct replacement surgery in about five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Your boy is in deep dog dodo trying to create more problems so he can get away from pandemic that he neglectedly ignored the seriousness of the CV.
> .
Click to expand...

Did Rachel tell you that?


----------



## JGalt

okfine said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326771
> 
> New sheriff in town. No more cowering at the feet of iran...literally
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Navy already publicly threw cold water all over the mentally ill president's hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means that Trumps barking is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


The United States Navy doesn't answer to Nancy Pelosi. She is not the Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces.

That would be President Donald J. Trump.


----------



## JGalt

SmokeALib said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure cry a lot. You're gonna need tear duct replacement surgery in about five years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Your boy is in deep dog dodo trying to create more problems so he can get away from pandemic that he neglectedly ignored the seriousness of the CV.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Rachel tell you that?
Click to expand...


He seems to have a thing going on with her.


----------



## eagle1462010

ABikerSailor said:


> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.


They have been at war with us since 1979.

Via proxy and terrorism..............


----------



## Dick Foster

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is your President for only 5 more years. Unless the effort to overturn the 22nd Amendment goes thru as planned.
> Long Live King Trump!
Click to expand...

Way to twist the knife. Now give it a couple of yanks and make them really feel the pain.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez ...
> 
> Iran declared war in 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link?  Yes, Iran and the US had close relations, but that was only up to the Iranian revolution.
> 
> I served in the US Navy from '82 to '02, and not once did I ever hear that we were at war with Iran during my service.
Click to expand...

They didn’t inform you because they didn’t want to hear you cry again.


----------



## yidnar

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


the trio of evil iran china and the democratic party .


----------



## Weatherman2020

eagle1462010 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been at war with us since 1979.
> 
> Via proxy and terrorism..............
Click to expand...

I’m sure he never heard of the fact we are at war with North Korea too.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Weatherman2020 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been at war with us since 1979.
> 
> Via proxy and terrorism..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure he never heard of the fact we are at war with North Korea too.
Click to expand...


Quite possible.


----------



## eagle1462010

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez ...
> 
> Iran declared war in 1979.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got a link?  Yes, Iran and the US had close relations, but that was only up to the Iranian revolution.
> 
> I served in the US Navy from '82 to '02, and not once did I ever hear that we were at war with Iran during my service.
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces?
> 
> Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
> How about that?
> 
> They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are advocating that?
Click to expand...

No my dear. But that is the rest of you and your buddies wants to happen. A war just because of Trump.
He also told you to take hydroloquine for CV treatments.
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Haha, triggered trump cultists all over the thread, having a collective hissy fit...


----------



## yidnar

ABikerSailor said:


> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.


a lot of conservatives [think] iran is bad ! iran and the chicoms would love to see a democrat take the WH !....AND YOU KNOW IT !


----------



## yidnar

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but his tweet ostensibly informed the world that he had already given the order.
Click to expand...




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, triggered trump cultists all over the thread, having a collective hissy fit...


in Nov vote Trump and America 1st ! MAGA !


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.
> 
> Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.
> 
> They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.
Click to expand...

So...your captain announced an intent to destroy the boats harassing his command.

Ummm...that's what Trump just did.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you get to defend Obama for allowing Iran to fund international terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this. The US was returning frozen assets as part of the negotiation to get Iran to sign the nuclear agreement................also signed by the United Kingdom, Russia, France, and China—plus Germany) and the European Union.
> It was well understood they would be at liberty to spend the money the way they wanted. It was a trade-off for them not becoming a nuclear, destabilizing threat to the region.
> 
> Iran Nuclear Deal: Debunking the Myths - Center for Arms Control and Non-Proliferation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, not only did they fund international terrorism, the toothless deal did nothing to stop their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Obama was such a fuck-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was Obama who TEMPORARY stopped  their nuclear programs. But Trump is so stupid he let Iran continues their programs with no restrictions. By mid next year Iran would have a nuclear weapons. Courtesy of Trump. That is how dumb is this president.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh, so we're just making shit up now?


----------



## tyroneweaver

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Yah
So if he don’t act you can accuse him  of acting to late like ya did with the coronavirus
Or as usual just take the opposite course


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> You're right, most of the CO's I've served under over my career in the Navy wouldn't base their decision to fire on a tweet from the president, but rather would respond appropriately based on their training, and what CIC (Combat Information Center) tells them is happening in real time.
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance.


It's funny the way you bozos are pretending this Tweet was aimed at the Navy and not Iran.

And by "funny", I mean "stupid".


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
Click to expand...

So, you claim he's a liar, but you have no proof.

Yup, you're a retard.


----------



## SmokeALib

Weatherman2020 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, just saying "harass" doesn't mean much of anything.  Like I said, Iran sent out gunboats to mess with us when we went through the Straits of Hormuz, and that was considered "harassment".
> 
> However, because of the ROE and the fact that at the time we weren't at war with Iran, we had to wait for them to make the first overtly hostile move, which is why we just buzzed the boats on the first pass and then gave them a warning.   No CO that I know of will shoot first against another ship from a country that we aren't at war with.
> 
> And yeah, I get it, lots of you conservatives think Iran is bad, but do you really want to start a war during this pandemic?  If we shoot first, that is an act of war and Iran would be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been at war with us since 1979.
> 
> Via proxy and terrorism..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure he never heard of the fact we are at war with North Korea too.
Click to expand...

Just send 'em a couple pallets of cash. They'll be ah right...


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> They can't, however.  But it's okay -- we already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. “Two Gun” genius. The USS Cole was attacked by Al Qaeda, and NOT Iran. Iran was the main opponent of Al Qaeda in the Middle East, NOT the U.S. In recent years (since 2008  when the U.S. finally permitted real elections in Iraq and Western troops were withdrawn from Southern Shia cities on Iran’s border) Iranian-trained militia in Iraq joined in a de facto non-aggression _alliance_ with the U.S. fighting Al Qaeda. Al Qaeda groups were earlier financed by the U.S. and Saudi Arabia to overthrow Assad’s definitely _anti_-“Islamic fanatic” _secular_ state, and most anti-Assad forces ended up joining Sunni fascists in Iraq to create ISIS.
> 
> Nothing I am saying is meant to portray the Iranian regime as “good guys,” but merely to show that the U.S. has itself played a particularly bloody and reactionary role, and Iranians have long seen themselves as being victims of U.S. aggression and the ultimate target of U.S. imperialism.
> 
> Soleimani and Iran stopped all attacks on U.S. troops by the Iraqi militia they influenced under Obama. Soleimani only wanted to carefully pressure the U.S. to get its troops out of bordering Iraq — which is what the U.S. should have done on its own! But Trump and Republican politicking against the larger JCPOA agreements destroyed any chance for improvements in Iraq’s corrupt but “constitutional” state institutions. China was planning huge investments in Iraqi oil fields, desperately needed to rebuild shattered Iraqi society. Normal historically developed trade channels with Iran, now sanctioned by the U.S., were disrupted, further ruining both Iraqi and Syrian entrepreneurs. Trump’s administration is responsible for staying in Iraq, re-sanctioning Iran, killing Soleimani. The U.S. couldn’t accept it was losing power and control in Iraq. That its proxies failed in taking Damascus. It will probably restart civil war when it can in both countries, and the people will suffer still more.
> 
> daveman, you seem to know nothing and care nothing about any of the people of the Middle East. I suggest you put your guns down and think about what our long term strategy should be in this region.
Click to expand...

Oh, look, yet another leftist afraid of a painting of an imaginary character holding imaginary weapons.  Good Gaea, is every single one of you a sissy bedwetter?

Meanwhile, I've lived and worked in the Middle East.  And not just deployments to bases; I've lived among the locals in Oman.  Shopped among the locals.  Went to church with them.  Enjoyed their friendship and had fun with them.  Omani grandmothers would pick up my baby daughter from the shopping trolley and cover her with kisses.  Restaurant staff would take her into the back and show her off.  I never once worried about her safety.  

So it kinda looks like you're full of shit and pretending the stereotypes you keep in your head apply.  Meanwhile, you're doing little but screech WE DESERVE TO BE ATTACKED, and it's _pretty fucking annoying_.  

You've clearly picked your side.  And it's the wrong one.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Well ... that was disappointing.

You said nothing about the substance of my comment, or any of my other comments in this thread. I did not ask you about your personal history, nor did I speak about my own. If you want to try again, and maybe show the relevance of your personal experiences _to the topic of this thread, _that might even be interesting ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> So, you claim he's a liar, but you have no proof.


The proof is the officials coming out and saying "yeah, um , we are not doing that".

So either trump lied, or the navy officials publicly told him to go fuck himself with his "order".

There are your choices, crybaby. Tough call for a whiny cultist, I'm sure.


----------



## Nostra

georgephillip said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tweets order to 'destroy' Iranian boats. Pentagon calls it a warning.
> 
> "Three U.S. defense officials told NBC News they were caught off guard by the tweet because the president had not ordered a change in the policy or rules of engagement. One official compared it to his 2017 tweets announcing a surprise ban on transgender people openly serving in the military."
> 
> *Trump's latest bright, shiny distraction?*
Click to expand...

So, three anonymous “defense officials” told NBC “News” they were caught off guard.

who are they?

what are their ranks?

do they normally get consulted by the Commander in Chief before he makes a decision?

NBC “News”


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces?
> 
> Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
> How about that?
> 
> They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are advocating that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No my dear. But that is the rest of you and your buddies wants to happen. A war just because of Trump.
> He also told you to take hydroloquine for CV treatments.
> .
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....so far, you are the only one saying we should attack Russia. Nobody else here.  Not Trump.

You are really delusional.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, triggered trump cultists all over the thread, having a collective hissy fit...


Is that what you call getting your ass handed to you?

Interesting.


----------



## Nostra

daveman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, most of the CO's I've served under over my career in the Navy wouldn't base their decision to fire on a tweet from the president, but rather would respond appropriately based on their training, and what CIC (Combat Information Center) tells them is happening in real time.
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny the way you bozos are pretending this Tweet was aimed at the Navy and not Iran.
> 
> And by "funny", I mean "stupid".
Click to expand...

It is also aimed at the Dimsocialists in the press and elsewhere.......President Trump knows how to make these idiots dance.  Just look at this thread.


----------



## Nostra

What


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you claim he's a liar, but you have no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is the officials coming out and saying "yeah, um , we are not doing that".
> 
> So either trump lied, or the navy officials publicly told him to go fuck himself with his "order".
> 
> There are your choices, crybaby. Tough call for a whiny cultist, I'm sure.
Click to expand...

 what Navy “officials” said that?  Names and rank please.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.


----------



## luchitociencia

JWBooth said:


> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?


 No. 

It's bad aim.

Taliban from Afghanistan attacks the US and the bad aim of the US army or their short reach of bombs hit Iraq.

China releases a virus against the US and the bad aim of the US army or their short reach of bombs can't go farther than Iran.

Or the US generals badly need new prescription glasses or they can't read maps, because they always hit the wrong target...


----------



## Issa

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Russia harasses US navy, airforce and even US territory all the time and the pussy in chief doesnt move a finger.


----------



## Dick Foster

daveman said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> They can't, however.  But it's okay -- we already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. “Two Gun” genius. The USS Cole was attacked by Al Qaeda, and NOT Iran. Iran was the main opponent of Al Qaeda in the Middle East, NOT the U.S. In recent years (since 2008  when the U.S. finally permitted real elections in Iraq and Western troops were withdrawn from Southern Shia cities on Iran’s border) Iranian-trained militia in Iraq joined in a de facto non-aggression _alliance_ with the U.S. fighting Al Qaeda. Al Qaeda groups were earlier financed by the U.S. and Saudi Arabia to overthrow Assad’s definitely _anti_-“Islamic fanatic” _secular_ state, and most anti-Assad forces ended up joining Sunni fascists in Iraq to create ISIS.
> 
> Nothing I am saying is meant to portray the Iranian regime as “good guys,” but merely to show that the U.S. has itself played a particularly bloody and reactionary role, and Iranians have long seen themselves as being victims of U.S. aggression and the ultimate target of U.S. imperialism.
> 
> Soleimani and Iran stopped all attacks on U.S. troops by the Iraqi militia they influenced under Obama. Soleimani only wanted to carefully pressure the U.S. to get its troops out of bordering Iraq — which is what the U.S. should have done on its own! But Trump and Republican politicking against the larger JCPOA agreements destroyed any chance for improvements in Iraq’s corrupt but “constitutional” state institutions. China was planning huge investments in Iraqi oil fields, desperately needed to rebuild shattered Iraqi society. Normal historically developed trade channels with Iran, now sanctioned by the U.S., were disrupted, further ruining both Iraqi and Syrian entrepreneurs. Trump’s administration is responsible for staying in Iraq, re-sanctioning Iran, killing Soleimani. The U.S. couldn’t accept it was losing power and control in Iraq. That its proxies failed in taking Damascus. It will probably restart civil war when it can in both countries, and the people will suffer still more.
> 
> daveman, you seem to know nothing and care nothing about any of the people of the Middle East. I suggest you put your guns down and think about what our long term strategy should be in this region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, yet another leftist afraid of a painting of an imaginary character holding imaginary weapons.  Good Gaea, is every single one of you a sissy bedwetter?
> 
> Meanwhile, I've lived and worked in the Middle East.  And not just deployments to bases; I've lived among the locals in Oman.  Shopped among the locals.  Went to church with them.  Enjoyed their friendship and had fun with them.  Omani grandmothers would pick up my baby daughter from the shopping trolley and cover her with kisses.  Restaurant staff would take her into the back and show her off.  I never once worried about her safety.
> 
> So it kinda looks like you're full of shit and pretending the stereotypes you keep in your head apply.  Meanwhile, you're doing little but screech WE DESERVE TO BE ATTACKED, and it's _pretty fucking annoying_.
> 
> You've clearly picked your side.  And it's the wrong one.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, I have a friend or rather an ex airforce buddy that was the ambassador to Oman under Bush and Codi Rice, Gary Grappo. When were you there?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

cwise76 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump couldn’t fight his way out of a wet paper bag. All bark no bite.. PUSSY
Click to expand...


Tell that to the commander of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard.  Oh, wait...


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

P.S. daveman — You spoke of knowing _Christians_ in Oman. Of course then you must know the 6.5% Christian minority there has faced persecution. Do you know that the 10% Christian minority in Syria was threatened with being _totally_ _destroyed  _by Islamists in the Civil War there, and so preferred Iranian-backed Assad’s rule to U.S./Saudi-supported Islamists?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Bush92 said:


> Trump says he's instructed Navy to 'destroy' any Iranian gunboats harassing US ships
> 
> 
> President Trump said Wednesday that he's instructed the U.S. Navy to "shoot down and destroy" any Iranian gunboats harassing American ships, in the wake of a tense encounter in the Persian Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroy them...all they know is brute force. Destroy them and the Chinese. We are in it to win it,; I'm ready to wear in he uniform again and put on my gear! Let's do this fucking thing. I can take out 20 of them cocksuckers before they take me. Good odds.



Farts are against the Geneva Convention and that is all you have.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
Click to expand...


You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.

If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.

KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
Click to expand...


So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?

What a dumbass!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?
> 
> What a dumbass!
Click to expand...

So Trump said he ordered the Navy to "shoot down" the gunboats, if they harass the Navy again.

The Navy said, "Yeah... We're not doing that."

So either he lied that gave the order, or they just publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.

Which is it? The simplest answer is probably correct.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank. So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Barry owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After accepting the Nobel Peace Prize, Obama bombed more countries than any President since WWII
> 
> “U.S. Bombed Iraq, Syria, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Libya, Yemen, Somalia in 2016” The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> The U.S. dropped an average of 3 bombs per hour last year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama isn't the President, and hasn't been for the past three years.  Not once in the 8 years that Obama was President did I wake up wondering if the President had started a war to deflect from the stupid shit he did yesterday.  So far, the only reason that Trump hasn't succeeding in starting an unnecessary war is because the other side has been smarter than him.
> 
> If you're still supporting Donald Trump at this point, and deflecting to Obama, I'd ask for a refund on that expensive eduction you claim to have.
Click to expand...


"eduction"?

Irony?


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?
> 
> What a dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump said he ordered the Navy to "shoot down" the gunboats, if they harass the Navy again.
> 
> The Navy said, "Yeah... We're not doing that."
> 
> So either he lied that gave the order, or they just publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Which is it? The simplest answer is probably correct.
Click to expand...

Where did the Navy say “Yeah, We’re not doing that”?
Bring the exact quote.


----------



## Fed Starving

joaquinmiller said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
Click to expand...


Trump, maybe another politician said the other day that the U.S.A. was completely self-dependent on oil now.  Maybe that was a news article.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Fed Starving said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, maybe another politician said the other day that the U.S.A. was completely self-dependent on oil now.  Maybe that was a news article.
Click to expand...


Oil is fungible.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

charwin95 — The Russians will not go to war or actively defend Iran in the case of war between the U.S. and Tehran. They may provide some weapons if they can do that very quietly, but that is all.

Russia plays a cynical game in the Middle East. I may be wrong, but I think it is now likely on track for a slight strengthening of relations with Israel and other non-Saudi Gulf powers. Putin will not soon abandon his alliance with Syria, but Iran under the Mullahs is ... expendable. Remember, Russia’s own oil interests will not be hurt by a war in the Gulf.


----------



## Fed Starving

joaquinmiller said:


> Fed Starving said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, maybe another politician said the other day that the U.S.A. was completely self-dependent on oil now.  Maybe that was a news article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil is fungible.
Click to expand...

Okay.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?
> 
> What a dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump said he ordered the Navy to "shoot down" the gunboats, if they harass the Navy again.
> 
> The Navy said, "Yeah... We're not doing that."
> 
> So either he lied that gave the order, or they just publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Which is it? The simplest answer is probably correct.
Click to expand...

Here is what the “Navy” actually said, you lying fuckstick.


“You can’t let a boat, a fast boat, get into a position where they can threaten your ship. And I think that every captain at sea understands what that is right now, and we have very specific guidance on how we can use lethal force,” Hyten said during a Pentagon news briefing.
“I go back to — what the president says sends a great message to Iran. That’s perfect. We know how to translate that into our rules of engagement. We don’t talk about rules of engagement in public, but they’re based on the inherent right of self to defense, they’re based on hostile intent and hostile act. That’s all we need in order to take the right action.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-instructs-the-navy-to-shoot-down-and-destroy-iranian-gunboats-that-harass-us-ships/2020/04/22/8db924c6-8499-11ea-ae26-989cfce1c7c7_story.html


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
Click to expand...


There were no destroyers in this incident.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran poking the tiger serves as a propaganda tool for them in the region
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, so they think. But when the images of their little motorboats circling a destroyer are seen, smart people know better.
> 
> We should hold fast, for now.
Click to expand...


Where did you see a destroyer?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

charwin95 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces?
> 
> Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
> How about that?
> 
> They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Unarmed P-8As don't do well against fighters.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
Click to expand...


Again, there were no destroyers present.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i am sure the sailors are trembling in their shoes at the aight of motorboats, while standing on the deck of a destroyer.
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the sailors aren't scared of the boats that Iran has.  How do I know?  Came through the Straits of Hormuz during Desert Storm onboard the USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN-69), and I had just gotten off the night shift and was almost asleep when the GQ alarm went off, and they said it wasn't a drill.
> 
> Well, it seems that Iran sent a couple of boats to come by and harass us.  What was our response?  We launched the alert aircraft, and they buzzed the boats about 200 ft off the water.  They then said that the next time they got buzzed, it was going to be with missiles from the aircraft.
> 
> They turned around almost immediately and didn't fire a shot.  Pissed me off too, because I lost about 2 hours of rack time.  And, that was the first and last time that they hassled us during that deployment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, the mentally ill president said he ordered the Navy to destroy the gunboats, if they do it again.
> 
> *And the Navy basically told him to go fuck himself.*
Click to expand...


Where did you get that stupid idea?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Thank you for pointing out that there is a VAST difference in a ship that is cruising on deployment, ready for anything, and one that is moored to a dock doing a refueling.  The only reason they got close enough to do the damage was because the ship was docked, *and the boat that did it was disguised as a garbage scow.*
> 
> Hey, there were lots of times that I was overseas on deployment where we had a garbage barge tied next to us.
Click to expand...


You believe too many fairy tales.

"Around 11:18 local time (08:18 UTC), *a small fiberglass boat *carrying C4 explosives and two suicide bombers approached the port side of the destroyer and exploded "








						USS Cole bombing - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There were no destroyers in this incident.


If you're talking about the shart you just did, you are correct.

But if you are talking about the iranian gunboat incident, you're wrong. 

 USS _Paul Hamilton_


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
Click to expand...


How do YOU know?


----------



## Rye Catcher

JWBooth said:


> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?



Trump's support has fallen fast given his inept response to Covit 19;  His use of Brinkmanship and bellicose rhetoric is the product of a man-child.  Remember what  happened after Iran responded to the killing of their General by a drone?  Nothing!

See:  Pentagon Says 34 U.S. Troops Suffered Brain Injuries From Iranian Missile Strike


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
Click to expand...


When did you qualify for command at sea?


----------



## joaquinmiller

Fed Starving said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fed Starving said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, maybe another politician said the other day that the U.S.A. was completely self-dependent on oil now.  Maybe that was a news article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oil is fungible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.
Click to expand...


You meant self-sufficient, though I understood you.  Yes, the US can produce roughly enough for its needs, but if it can buy oil from the Middle East at $20/bbl, it's not going to pay $50+/bbl to pump oil in West Texas.  These are all private companies who compete.  

OPEC is the best friend Exxon/Mobil ever had, as long as it's keeping prices high.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

okfine said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mullahs take is seriously
> 
> 
> 
> They take our military seriously. They see trump and his idiot fuck trophies as marks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what they told you to say?
> 
> Well, after 8 years of Obama kowtowing to them, they're kinda used to American Presidents being weak and ineffectual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Obama Tourettes Syndrome has really been flaring up lately. This is a sure sign that dear leader fatboy has been falling on his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat Boys numbers drop and he pulls a Kim. Hey, look at me. I am still relevant (to a Trumpster)
> 
> 6 months and it's over.
Click to expand...


So Trump got Iran to harass our ships?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you claim he's a liar, but you have no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> *The proof is the officials coming out and saying "yeah, um , we are not doing that".*
> 
> So either trump lied, or the navy officials publicly told him to go fuck himself with his "order".
> 
> There are your choices, crybaby. Tough call for a whiny cultist, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


Where is your link?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

luchitociencia said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> It's bad aim.
> 
> *Taliban from Afghanistan attacks the US and the bad aim of the US army or their short reach of bombs hit Iraq.*
> 
> China releases a virus against the US and the bad aim of the US army or their short reach of bombs can't go farther than Iran.
> 
> Or the US generals badly need new prescription glasses or they can't read maps, because they always hit the wrong target...
Click to expand...


What in the fuck are you blathering about now?


----------



## charwin95

JGalt said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what your military experience is, you're full of shit.
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
Click to expand...


I know Trump supporters like you, billy, dave  likes to go to a war. 
Keep this in mind. Iran is not a weakling like Iraq. Shoot one of those Iranians boat and see what do you think will happen to:

1. All those US ships inside the Persian gulf are easy target. 

2.All those US military camps in Iraq, Kuwait, UAE, Saudi are easy target.

So you better be ready for US soldiers casualties that you wish to happen.

3. Saudi, Israel, UAE will be attack.

4. Economy world wide will be devastated at famine proportions. Blamed to US. 

5. US economy will be devastated big time.

ALL of that just because of Trump dumbness, stupidity and ego.

.


----------



## charwin95

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
> Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.
Click to expand...

Please tell Trump to do his job and stop finger pointing and stop saying nonsense. 

Did you took hydro chloroquine just like he told you? 
Liberate save your 2nd amendments. Inciting  insurrection Did you went to the rally armed?

.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
> Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Trump to do his job and stop finger pointing and stop saying nonsense.
> 
> Did you took hydro chloroquine just like he told you?
> Liberate save your 2nd amendments. Inciting  insurrection Did you went to the rally armed?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I have repeatedly posted that all politicians are thespians.
Now feel free to criticize a Democrat...I'll wait.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
> Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Trump to do his job and stop finger pointing and stop saying nonsense.
> 
> Did you took hydro chloroquine just like he told you?
> Liberate save your 2nd amendments. Inciting  insurrection Did you went to the rally armed?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I haven't had a fever but I know lots of people who have and took it and they are fine.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
> Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Trump to do his job and stop finger pointing and stop saying nonsense.
> 
> Did you took hydro chloroquine just like he told you?
> Liberate save your 2nd amendments. Inciting  insurrection Did you went to the rally armed?
> 
> .
Click to expand...

English, do you speak it?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

charwin95 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what your military experience is, you're full of shit.
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trump supporters like you, billy
Click to expand...


They do!  They do like me!  



charwin95 said:


> Keep this in mind. Iran is not a weakling like Iraq. Shoot one of those Iranians boat and see what do you think will happen



Nothing will happen, because the second offensive move they make will bring the Daisies, and they know it.


----------



## skye

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570




So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ? 

like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....

Fuck OBAMA!


----------



## Nostra

skye said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
Click to expand...

And Lurch Kerry apologized to Iran to get those guys back.


----------



## skye

Nostra said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Lurch Kerry apologized to Iran to get those guys back.
Click to expand...


That's righ, what scum these people are! the Rats I'm talking about of course.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Navy does the responsible thing and leadership makes up their own minds about what to do. Besides, President Bone Spurs is just as likely to change his mind tomorrow if Hannity calls and tells Don it's a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trumpy is only doing that to deflect how he screwed up this country from Coronavirus pandemic. I only hope that our Navy will do the smart decisions. If there’s a war in Persian gulf there will be no US ships inside the Persian gulf.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please come to NYC and tell the Hoodies on the subway to wear masks because Deblasio and Cuomo are obviously fucking up.
> Or maybe the Hoodies on the NYC subways are just plain morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell Trump to do his job and stop finger pointing and stop saying nonsense.
> 
> Did you took hydro chloroquine just like he told you?
> Liberate save your 2nd amendments. Inciting  insurrection Did you went to the rally armed?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
Click to expand...




"Say what again!  Say - what - again!  I dare you! I double dare you motherfu**er!"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
Click to expand...


Sailors.


----------



## charwin95

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> charwin95 —
> 
> 1.  The Russians will not go to war or actively defend Iran in the case of war between the U.S. and Tehran. They may provide some weapons if they can do that very quietly, but that is all.
> 
> 2. Russia plays a cynical game in the Middle East. I may be wrong, but I think it is now likely on track for a slight strengthening of relations with Israel and other non-Saudi Gulf powers. Putin will not soon abandon his alliance with Syria, but Iran under the Mullahs is ... expendable. Remember, Russia’s own oil interests will not be hurt by a war in the Gulf.



1. They are doing that now. Do you honestly believe that Russian interest is to save US interest or their own? Russia and China as a team is trying to take over the  world as world power. Pushing US away because we are now considered as weak and ignorant. They are now selling weapons in Asia like Philippines leaving US. 
We used to be the white shining armor saving the world from bullies and disasters. In just 3 short years. We no longer the power and influences what we used to be. Because of Trump making enemies all over even our close allies.
2. I doubt it. Russian interest will always be Russian interest that wants to destroy US. That will NEVER NEVER change.

But thank you for your input.


----------



## skye

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sailors.
Click to expand...


what..sailors what

don't understand


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sailors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what..sailors what
> 
> don't understand
Click to expand...


Those are sailors, not soldiers.


----------



## skye

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we have another moron OP  .... going with Barry bin Obama...... so you prefer this better? you prefer  how Barry the Renegade dealt with Iran ?
> 
> like this? these are all Amrerican soldiers....
> 
> Fuck OBAMA!
> View attachment 326847
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sailors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what..sailors what
> 
> don't understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are sailors, not soldiers.
Click to expand...


ok

sailors then

but still very demeaning for Americans

Shame on Barack bin Obama scum


----------



## Markle

Sometimes I start to believe that my Progressive friends can't get any slower or more gullible, then they prove me wrong.

After over three years, President Trump can still wind them up with a simple Tweet.  In general, one would think that they, like everyone else, know that you don't pay attention to what someone SAYS but what they DO that matters.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Yes, the great American navy. Look at the picture in comment #380 above. Sailors all returned.

The *Persian* Gulf is not a place Americans can treat as their own lake. The extreme sanctions introduced after the U.S. unilaterally tore up the internationally agreed upon JCPOA treaty should be removed. The removal of sanctions can be sold as a humanitarian gesture in light of Covid-19. The regime there is desperate and dangerous. Sober civilian politicians are not in charge — on either side. New technology makes American ships vulnerable as never before.

War is *not* necessary.


----------



## Rigby5

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Yes, the great American navy. Look at the picture in comment #380 above. Sailors all returned.
> 
> The *Persian* Gulf is not a place Americans can treat as their own lake. The extreme sanctions introduced after the U.S. unilaterally tore up the internationally agreed upon JCPOA treaty should be removed. The removal of sanctions can be sold as a humanitarian gesture in light of Covid-19. The regime there is desperate and dangerous. Sober civilian politicians are not in charge — on either side. New technology makes American ships vulnerable as never before.
> 
> War is *not* necessary.



What most people do not realize is that the majority of the Persian Gulf is inside Iranian territorial waters.
While shipping should be free to travel through, like Saudi oil tankers, it is not automatic that warship, including US warships, should be free to travel through Iranian territory.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> 1. They are doing that now. Do you honestly believe that Russian interest is to save US interest or their own? Russia and China as a team is trying to take over the world as world power. Pushing US away because we are now considered as weak and ignorant. They are now selling weapons in Asia like Philippines leaving US.
> *We used to be the white shining armor saving the world from bullies and disasters. In just 3 short years. We no longer the power and influences what we used to be. Because of Trump making enemies all over even our close allies.*
> 2. I doubt it. Russian interest will always be Russian interest that wants to destroy US. That will NEVER NEVER change.
> 
> But thank you for your input.








BUT, unlike with previous administrations, our enemies and our friends are doing the right thing.  Our allies have upped their contributions for their defense, some probably didn't like that.  President Trump eliminated the huge ISIS Caliphate allowed by failed former President Obama.  Some countries should be happy that Trump hasn't bombed nearly as many countries as did Obama who accomplished nothing.

President Trump has negotiated two far superior trade agreements which probably didn't please those countries all that much either.  Trump has also reached the first step with one of our most difficult trading partners, China.

Trump did all that while cutting thousands of useless regulations allowing our economy to boom more than any other time in modern history.

Now Trump is deftly handling potentially the worst pandemic in history.

Little question why our Progressive friends get their panties in such a twist over any and every Tweet he posts.  Especially since they know they don't even have a cogent candidate.


----------



## CowboyTed

Well now it is the Iranians fault....

Wel have had
China
WHO
Obama
Healthworkers
Govenors
....

This is jus another stunt to stop blaming him for Covid response and look at something else... Anything else, couldn't b bother at this stage...

I really feel Hillary hasn't been blamed enough for this disaster, it her fult we don' have a proper President now...


----------



## Markle

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Yes, the great American navy. Look at the picture in comment #380 above. Sailors all returned.
> 
> The *Persian* Gulf is not a place Americans can treat as their own lake. The extreme sanctions introduced after the U.S. unilaterally tore up the internationally agreed upon JCPOA treaty should be removed. The removal of sanctions can be sold as a humanitarian gesture in light of Covid-19. The regime there is desperate and dangerous. Sober civilian politicians are not in charge — on either side. New technology makes American ships vulnerable as never before.
> 
> War is *not* necessary.



If we do not treat the Persian Gulf as our own lake, who will and what will be the result?

The sanctions are working, why eliminate them now?  

Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.

You're right, war is not necessary.  Who has started one and where?


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 —
> 
> 1.  The Russians will not go to war or actively defend Iran in the case of war between the U.S. and Tehran. They may provide some weapons if they can do that very quietly, but that is all.
> 
> 2. Russia plays a cynical game in the Middle East. I may be wrong, but I think it is now likely on track for a slight strengthening of relations with Israel and other non-Saudi Gulf powers. Putin will not soon abandon his alliance with Syria, but Iran under the Mullahs is ... expendable. Remember, Russia’s own oil interests will not be hurt by a war in the Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They are doing that now. Do you honestly believe that Russian interest is to save US interest or their own? Russia and China as a team is trying to take over the  world as world power. Pushing US away because we are now considered as weak and ignorant. They are now selling weapons in Asia like Philippines leaving US.
> We used to be the white shining armor saving the world from bullies and disasters. In just 3 short years. We no longer the power and influences what we used to be. Because of Trump making enemies all over even our close allies.
> 2. I doubt it. Russian interest will always be Russian interest that wants to destroy US. That will NEVER NEVER change.
> 
> But thank you for your input.
Click to expand...

3 short years eh ? Better try again, like say in the last 45+ years you meant to say. This disaster didn't just happen in 3 short years bud, and yes we are a weakened Nation in the eyes of the world for what has happened to us in the last 45+ years.

To judge a nation by the content of it's character is correct. Yes we are being judged.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Markle asks:
_“Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.”_

Obviously the whole aim of the international JCPOA treaty was to ensure that Iran would not develop a nuclear weapon, at least over the next period. It was also meant to put the issue to rest for awhile so progress could be made on other issues. This was considered necessary by ALL the great powers because it was felt that if Iran chose to go nuclear, Saudi Arabia would do the same. Also, everybody knew that Israel had been hysterically predicting for well over a decade that the Iranians were building a bomb to use against _it_. Like the Iraqi “WMD” I believe these threats were always exaggerated — but not the possibility of contagion, or of an Israeli first strike.

Iran is a real nation state with a significant educated middle class. Its ruling regime was and is theocratic, but not suicidal. Its leaders saw they ran immense risks if they remained disarmed like Libya, yet perhaps greater risks if they tried to go nuclear. They seem to have settled on a policy of building massive stockpiles of conventionally armed missiles and an effective “Axis of Resistance” throughout the region.


----------



## beagle9

Markle said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the great American navy. Look at the picture in comment #380 above. Sailors all returned.
> 
> The *Persian* Gulf is not a place Americans can treat as their own lake. The extreme sanctions introduced after the U.S. unilaterally tore up the internationally agreed upon JCPOA treaty should be removed. The removal of sanctions can be sold as a humanitarian gesture in light of Covid-19. The regime there is desperate and dangerous. Sober civilian politicians are not in charge — on either side. New technology makes American ships vulnerable as never before.
> 
> War is *not* necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we do not treat the Persian Gulf as our own lake, who will and what will be the result?
> 
> The sanctions are working, why eliminate them now?
> 
> Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.
> 
> You're right, war is not necessary.  Who has started one and where?
Click to expand...

More dangerous of course, and this is because of the suicide rates found in that culture. They would see any war as a way to get to Allah quickly for their rewards. They wouldn't be responsible with a nuclear weapon ever. Therefore they can never have one or develope one just as Trump has said.


----------



## georgephillip

Nostra said:


> So, three anonymous “defense officials” told NBC “News” they were caught off guard.
> 
> who are they?
> 
> what are their ranks?


What ever their names and ranks...

*Off topic meme deleted*

they aren't rich, brain-dead, gutless punks with delusions of grandeur.
MAGA  yet?


----------



## JGalt

georgephillip said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, three anonymous “defense officials” told NBC “News” they were caught off guard.
> 
> who are they?
> 
> what are their ranks?
> 
> 
> 
> What ever their names and ranks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they aren't rich, brain-dead, gutless punks with delusions of grandeur.
> MAGA  yet?
Click to expand...


LOL. One is a washed-up prosecutor whose entire career is questionable, the other is Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces.

See the difference?


----------



## georgephillip

JGalt said:


> LOL. One is a washed-up prosecutor whose entire career is questionable, the other is Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces.
> 
> See the difference?


One was born rich and spent his entire career losing other people's money.
How does a parasite like that win the Electoral College?


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
Click to expand...



"Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "

They never were, fool.



*"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*

Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.



Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.

"We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'





_“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_

*–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*

_“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _

*–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*


As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.


----------



## jasonnfree

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They are doing that now. Do you honestly believe that Russian interest is to save US interest or their own? Russia and China as a team is trying to take over the world as world power. Pushing US away because we are now considered as weak and ignorant. They are now selling weapons in Asia like Philippines leaving US.
> *We used to be the white shining armor saving the world from bullies and disasters. In just 3 short years. We no longer the power and influences what we used to be. Because of Trump making enemies all over even our close allies.*
> 2. I doubt it. Russian interest will always be Russian interest that wants to destroy US. That will NEVER NEVER change.
> 
> But thank you for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, unlike with previous administrations, our enemies and our friends are doing the right thing.  Our allies have upped their contributions for their defense, some probably didn't like that.  President Trump eliminated the huge ISIS Caliphate allowed by failed former President Obama.  Some countries should be happy that Trump hasn't bombed nearly as many countries as did Obama who accomplished nothing.
> 
> President Trump has negotiated two far superior trade agreements which probably didn't please those countries all that much either.  Trump has also reached the first step with one of our most difficult trading partners, China.
> 
> Trump did all that while cutting thousands of useless regulations allowing our economy to boom more than any other time in modern history.
> 
> Now Trump is deftly handling potentially the worst pandemic in history.
> 
> Little question why our Progressive friends get their panties in such a twist over any and every Tweet he posts.  Especially since they know they don't even have a cogent candidate.
Click to expand...


How do you know those thousands of 'useless' regulations that trump cut were useless? The first guy he had cutting regulations was Pruitt.  Someone with no knowledge in that field but then who  needs experience anyway in this present administration.


----------



## dannyboys

OnePercenter said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Venezuela was a big bust.
Click to expand...

The last American oil company will permanently stop producing a drop of oil in Venezuela this coming Dec.
Then the Maduros will escape to Cuba.
Female doctors in Venezuela are now giving blowjobs for a roll of TP.
There isn't a single dog or cat or bird alive in the shithole country today.
People are eating pancakes made from dried human shit.
I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! Bernie isn't doing anything lately! HE ought to sell all three of his houses and move to the shithole country and REALLY show the people how Socialism ought to work! He can take the kunt OAC with him!


----------



## Markle

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Markle asks:
> _“Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.”_
> 
> Obviously the whole aim of the international JCPOA treaty was to ensure that Iran would not develop a nuclear weapon, at least over the next period. It was also meant to put the issue to rest for awhile so progress could be made on other issues. This was considered necessary by ALL the great powers because it was felt that if Iran chose to go nuclear, Saudi Arabia would do the same. Also, everybody knew that Israel had been hysterically predicting for well over a decade that the Iranians were building a bomb to use against _it_. Like the Iraqi “WMD” I believe these threats were always exaggerated — but not the possibility of contagion, or of an Israeli first strike.
> 
> Iran is a real nation state with a significant educated middle class. Its ruling regime was and is theocratic, but not suicidal. Its leaders saw they ran immense risks if they remained disarmed like Libya, yet perhaps greater risks if they tried to go nuclear. They seem to have settled on a policy of building massive stockpiles of conventionally armed missiles and an effective “Axis of Resistance” throughout the region.



As you know, it was a faulty agreement that limited Iran for only a few years.

Once again, my question is:

_“Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.”_


----------



## Markle

jasonnfree said:


> How do you know those thousands of 'useless' regulations that trump cut were useless? The first guy he had cutting regulations was Pruitt. Someone with no knowledge in that field but then who needs experience anyway in this present administration.



Which ones have caused dirtier air or water?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Markle asks:
_Once again, my question is: “Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.”_

I’ve already given your “question” a thoughtful and much better answer than it deserved.


----------



## easyt65

Ordering the military to use lethal force to defend itself from an enemy nation that has and continues to lob long range missiles into a 3rd nation to injure and attempt to kill US forces is not 'attempting to start a war'.

Making this declaration publicly  for the entire world to see is a type of psychological warfare / is a direct warning to Iran from the President who ordered the strike that took out the Middle East's - if not the world's - leading terrorist leader not long ago. Iran is in complete disarray from Trump proving he is unlike any 'pu$$y' President they have ever dealt with and from COVID-19 ravaging their remaining leadership. They believe this President will do what he says when it comes to acting against their threat.  Hell, Trump may have just saved Iranian lives by declaring this, forcing Iran to back down some.


----------



## JGalt

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. One is a washed-up prosecutor whose entire career is questionable, the other is Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> One was born rich and spent his entire career losing other people's money.
> How does a parasite like that win the Electoral College?
Click to expand...


Trump wasn't born "rich". He made his money the hard way, created hundreds of thousands of jobs, and built magnificent buildings. 

A true parasite would live off your tax money all his life, go to school on Affirmative Action, sit on the Senate for years and do nothing, and then win the electoral college.

That would be Barack Obama, or course. The first Affirmative Action President.


----------



## Nostra

Markle said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know those thousands of 'useless' regulations that trump cut were useless? The first guy he had cutting regulations was Pruitt. Someone with no knowledge in that field but then who needs experience anyway in this present administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have caused dirtier air or water?
Click to expand...

A bunch of them threw grandma off a cliff.


----------



## JGalt

Nostra said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know those thousands of 'useless' regulations that trump cut were useless? The first guy he had cutting regulations was Pruitt. Someone with no knowledge in that field but then who needs experience anyway in this present administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones have caused dirtier air or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of them threw grandma off a cliff.
Click to expand...


That actually happened!! There's documented proof too!!


----------



## Markle

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Markle asks:
> _Once again, my question is: “Share with us whether or not you believe Iran would be more or less dangerous after they develop a nuclear weapon.”_
> 
> I’ve already given your “question” a thoughtful and much better answer than it deserved.



I asked a simple question that did not require an essay.

More or less dangerous?


----------



## Arresmillao

toobfreak said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
Click to expand...

king pussygrabber I,  just trying to divert attention from his disastrous management of covid crisis..


----------



## Flash

Libtards want to return to the days when the worthless Negro allowed the Iranians to harass the US Navy and even take our sailors captive.

They like things like that in addition to the the worthless Negro giving his Iranian Mullah buddies billions of dollars.


----------



## Arresmillao

Flash said:


> Libtards want to return to the days when the worthless Negro allowed the Iranians to harass the US Navy and even take our sailors captive.
> 
> They like things like that in addition to the the worthless Negro giving his Iranian Mullah buddies billions of dollars.


They were just taken for a tour of the persian gulf.. ha ha


----------



## Redfish

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570




so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?


----------



## Shawnee_b

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...










						Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
					

Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "




					www.military.com
				




Yes they do. Short video of them flying on the site.

News Report - Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "Islamic Republic of Iran is one of the few countries which managed to design, build and use flying boats in a short time," said Defense Minister Brig. Gen. Ahmad Vahidi, who oversaw the delivering of the aircraft at the Bandar Abbas naval facility on the Persian Gulf near the Strait of Hormuz. The delivery comes as Iran celebrates its Week of Sacred Defense, which commemorates its eight-year-long resistance to the 1980 Iraqi invasion, according to the Fars News Agency. The flying boats look like one Iran used during Persian Gulf war games in April 2006. Media reports from the time include a video of a flying boat taking off.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Cellblock2429 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
Click to expand...











						Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
					

Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "




					www.military.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

Shawnee_b said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
Click to expand...

/----/ LOL Good one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Redfish said:


> so we should just wait until they attack a ship


Correct, that's what you do when you are not at war.

And the USS Cole is not a good comparison. Already covered in the thread.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Cellblock2429 said:


> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com


/----/ LOL Good one.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## dannyboys

The "Flying Boats" were built and designed by 'Bagdad Bob's grandsons".


----------



## joaquinmiller

Those flying boats (video was from 2010) can only fly in ground-effect (loosely measured as no higher from the surface than the wingspan of the aircraft).    There are no specs available, but there's almost no chance they will carry more weight than 2 men and Barney Fife's bullet.


----------



## Shawnee_b

dannyboys said:


> The "Flying Boats" were built and designed by 'Bagdad Bob's grandsons".



Interesting.


----------



## Shawnee_b

joaquinmiller said:


> Those flying boats (video was from 2010) can only fly in ground-effect (loosely measured as no higher from the surface than the wingspan of the aircraft).    There are no specs available, but there's almost no chance they will carry more weight than 2 men and Barney Fife's bullet.



Check out the video. One pilot in the open, 1 machine gun, surveillance. 

Much of a worry? NO! Pest like a mosquito maybe. I only posted because of the "flying gunboats" comments. They may suck but they got them, have 14 years.


----------



## Muhammed

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...

They don't need to be flying to be shot down to the bottom of the Arabian Gulf.


----------



## JWBooth

Redfish said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
Click to expand...

Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.


----------



## Leo123

Apparently some here think Obama is still President.  Thank God for Trump.  Shoot those assholes out of the water!!!


----------



## Leo123

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Oh I see, so threatening an American ship is NOT insane?  Are you Iranian or something?


----------



## Markle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And the USS Cole is not a good comparison.



Why?  Why is it not a good comparison?


----------



## Markle

JWBooth said:


> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.



Does that make a difference?  Iran stages and finances terrorist attacks.  al Qaeda carries out terrorist attacks.  Yeah, I see what you mean!


----------



## Nostra

JWBooth said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
Click to expand...

Um, a US judge ruled the country responsible was the Sudan.  Iran funded and armed the Sudan.


----------



## JWBooth

Markle said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that make a difference?  Iran stages and finances terrorist attacks.  al Qaeda carries out terrorist attacks.  Yeah, I see what you mean!
Click to expand...

Like blaming the Yankees for the Astros cheating scandal. After all, they play in the same league.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Nostra said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, a US judge ruled the country responsible was the Sudan.  Iran funded and armed the Sudan.
Click to expand...

Once again we see that black is white, truth is lie, 2+2 = 22.
Known “most wanted” Al Qaeda leaders are magically turned into ... agents of Al Qaeda’s greatest enemy, Persian Shia Iran.
God, some people are truly stupid and shameless!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the USS Cole is not a good comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why is it not a good comparison?
Click to expand...

Already covered in the thread.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

_Here we go again ..._

*“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*

“Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.

“I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.

“Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”

“Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”

US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief

_Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._

Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _*Here we go again!*_
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ridding,  laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?


Wow, he sounds insane, just like our mentally ill president does.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 —
> 
> 1.  The Russians will not go to war or actively defend Iran in the case of war between the U.S. and Tehran. They may provide some weapons if they can do that very quietly, but that is all.
> 
> 2. Russia plays a cynical game in the Middle East. I may be wrong, but I think it is now likely on track for a slight strengthening of relations with Israel and other non-Saudi Gulf powers. Putin will not soon abandon his alliance with Syria, but Iran under the Mullahs is ... expendable. Remember, Russia’s own oil interests will not be hurt by a war in the Gulf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They are doing that now. Do you honestly believe that Russian interest is to save US interest or their own? Russia and China as a team is trying to take over the  world as world power. Pushing US away because we are now considered as weak and ignorant. They are now selling weapons in Asia like Philippines leaving US.
> We used to be the white shining armor saving the world from bullies and disasters. In just 3 short years. We no longer the power and influences what we used to be. Because of Trump making enemies all over even our close allies.
> 2. I doubt it. Russian interest will always be Russian interest that wants to destroy US. That will NEVER NEVER change.
> 
> But thank you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 short years eh ? Better try again, like say in the last 45+ years you meant to say. This disaster didn't just happen in 3 short years bud, and yes we are a weakened Nation in the eyes of the world for what has happened to us in the last 45+ years.
> 
> To judge a nation by the content of it's character is correct. Yes we are being judged.
Click to expand...

Since when strong arm policy works? That is Trump policy being applied to Iran created enemies even with our friends and in this country against his own people the democrats.  That only happened in last 3 years. 

We are being judge as weak, bully, ignorant and laughing stock all over the world. That only happened in last 3 years. 

Sanctions is only working to hurt the people but not to stop the development of nuclear weapons. Like I said by next year Iran would be a nuclear arm country. Courtesy of Dr. Trump. 

Trump policy is the most amateur and inept incompetent the Americans has ever seen.

Soldiers are willing to fight and die for this country but don’t want to die just because of stupid foreign policies. Like in Iraq. 
.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Well ... that was disappointing.
> 
> You said nothing about the substance of my comment, or any of my other comments in this thread. I did not ask you about your personal history, nor did I speak about my own. If you want to try again, and maybe show the relevance of your personal experiences _to the topic of this thread, _that might even be interesting ...


Why don't you just type what you want me to say, and I'll copy and paste it?

You don't want debate.  You want instant, unthinking approval and endorsement.

How do you suppose that's going to work out?


----------



## harmonica

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


hahahhahahahhahahha
the TDS never stops--and never stops getting FUNNIER
'''stupid bastard'''
hahahahhahahahahahhaha
yes--you DO have TDS if you use foul language and insults


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you claim he's a liar, but you have no proof.
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is the officials coming out and saying "yeah, um , we are not doing that".
> 
> So either trump lied, or the navy officials publicly told him to go fuck himself with his "order".
> 
> There are your choices, crybaby. Tough call for a whiny cultist, I'm sure.
Click to expand...

Really?  They all told him to go fuck himself?

Odd.  Perhaps it's more likely you're just making shit up like usual.

The vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff on Wednesday applauded President Trump for instructing the U.S. Navy to “destroy” any Iranian gunboats harassing American ships in the wake of a tense encounter in the Persian Gulf. 

He outranks some pompous stuffed-shirt internet dumbass.

You're dismissed.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.

WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?


OMFG........

They have only been saying that for 4 decades.

HIDE.


----------



## harmonica

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


and you prove Mr Trump HAS made YOU insane


----------



## Markle

JWBooth said:


> Like blaming the Yankees for the Astros cheating scandal. After all, they play in the same league.



Only if the Astros were providing the stolen information to the Yankees.


----------



## daveman

Dick Foster said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> They can't, however.  But it's okay -- we already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Mr. “Two Gun” genius. The USS Cole was attacked by Al Qaeda, and NOT Iran. Iran was the main opponent of Al Qaeda in the Middle East, NOT the U.S. In recent years (since 2008  when the U.S. finally permitted real elections in Iraq and Western troops were withdrawn from Southern Shia cities on Iran’s border) Iranian-trained militia in Iraq joined in a de facto non-aggression _alliance_ with the U.S. fighting Al Qaeda. Al Qaeda groups were earlier financed by the U.S. and Saudi Arabia to overthrow Assad’s definitely _anti_-“Islamic fanatic” _secular_ state, and most anti-Assad forces ended up joining Sunni fascists in Iraq to create ISIS.
> 
> Nothing I am saying is meant to portray the Iranian regime as “good guys,” but merely to show that the U.S. has itself played a particularly bloody and reactionary role, and Iranians have long seen themselves as being victims of U.S. aggression and the ultimate target of U.S. imperialism.
> 
> Soleimani and Iran stopped all attacks on U.S. troops by the Iraqi militia they influenced under Obama. Soleimani only wanted to carefully pressure the U.S. to get its troops out of bordering Iraq — which is what the U.S. should have done on its own! But Trump and Republican politicking against the larger JCPOA agreements destroyed any chance for improvements in Iraq’s corrupt but “constitutional” state institutions. China was planning huge investments in Iraqi oil fields, desperately needed to rebuild shattered Iraqi society. Normal historically developed trade channels with Iran, now sanctioned by the U.S., were disrupted, further ruining both Iraqi and Syrian entrepreneurs. Trump’s administration is responsible for staying in Iraq, re-sanctioning Iran, killing Soleimani. The U.S. couldn’t accept it was losing power and control in Iraq. That its proxies failed in taking Damascus. It will probably restart civil war when it can in both countries, and the people will suffer still more.
> 
> daveman, you seem to know nothing and care nothing about any of the people of the Middle East. I suggest you put your guns down and think about what our long term strategy should be in this region.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look, yet another leftist afraid of a painting of an imaginary character holding imaginary weapons.  Good Gaea, is every single one of you a sissy bedwetter?
> 
> Meanwhile, I've lived and worked in the Middle East.  And not just deployments to bases; I've lived among the locals in Oman.  Shopped among the locals.  Went to church with them.  Enjoyed their friendship and had fun with them.  Omani grandmothers would pick up my baby daughter from the shopping trolley and cover her with kisses.  Restaurant staff would take her into the back and show her off.  I never once worried about her safety.
> 
> So it kinda looks like you're full of shit and pretending the stereotypes you keep in your head apply.  Meanwhile, you're doing little but screech WE DESERVE TO BE ATTACKED, and it's _pretty fucking annoying_.
> 
> You've clearly picked your side.  And it's the wrong one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I have a friend or rather an ex airforce buddy that was the ambassador to Oman under Bush and Codi Rice, Gary Grappo. When were you there?
Click to expand...

Right after 9/11 to 2013.  The time I was there, there was no ambassador, just a _chargé d'affaires_  holding down the fort.

I really liked Oman.  It was a good assignment.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Really? They all told him to go fuck himself?


Absolutely. They immediately came out and said that the president's statement changes nothing, and they will continue to follow existing policy and rules.

It has already been posted in thread. If you weren't such a rabid little weenie, you might have seen it.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> P.S. daveman — You spoke of knowing _Christians_ in Oman. Of course then you must know the 6.5% Christian minority there has faced persecution. Do you know that the 10% Christian minority in Syria was threatened with being _totally_ _destroyed  _by Islamists in the Civil War there, and so preferred Iranian-backed Assad’s rule to U.S./Saudi-supported Islamists?


The Christians in Oman were treated well by Sultan Qaboos, who provided land for them to build churches on.  

But you just keep Googling stuff about Oman.


----------



## Markle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the USS Cole is not a good comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Why is it not a good comparison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already covered in the thread.
Click to expand...



That's what I thought, you don't have a clue!


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
> Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.
> 
> If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.
> 
> KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
> .
Click to expand...

Funny how the left suddenly believed Russia was our enemy when Hillary thought she could blame her loss on them.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?
> 
> What a dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump said he ordered the Navy to "shoot down" the gunboats, if they harass the Navy again.
> 
> The Navy said, "Yeah... We're not doing that."
> 
> So either he lied that gave the order, or they just publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Which is it? The simplest answer is probably correct.
Click to expand...

Goodness.  You just keep bitterly clinging to that lie.

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Senior Pentagon officials said on Wednesday that President Donald Trump’s comments on Iran were meant as a warning to Tehran, but suggested that the U.S. military would continue to abide by their existing right to self defense instead of any changes to their rules.

“The President issued an important warning to the Iranians, what he was emphasizing is all of our ships retain the right of self-defense,” Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist told reporters at the Pentagon.

During the same briefing Air Force General John Hyten, vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said that he liked the President’s warning.

“Nobody should doubt, that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent,” Hyten said.


----------



## daveman

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you haven't noticed, since the US has become THE major player in the oil sector, prices have stabilized even with
> the adverse middle east problems.  So what was a problem in the past is not a problem going forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US is THE major player the $60-and-up oil sector.  We're not in that sector anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Capt. Obvious, shutting down the country/world has that kind of impact.
> Have you noticed how much gas you've saved recently in your tank?  So goes the world.
> Supply and demand no matter who is THE major player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Brent bounces back from two-decade low after US president takes aim at Iranian vessels _
> Financial Trimes
> 
> _Oil prices also got a boost after a tweet from President Donald Trump Wednesday raised tensions with Iran._
> MarketWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks Rally, Dow Up More Than 400 Points As Oil Prices Rebound
> 
> 
> Stocks rose for the first time this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, it's not relevant.  The 'Demand' component of S&D includes the resources to satisfy demand.  That's a different animal at $20 bbl than at $60.   You won't see those for a couple of years, at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a boost from amping up tensions in the middle east?  Wow!  When did that kind of reaction with oil prices
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who else here would love to see these assholes harassing our ships in the Gulf on the Bottom.
> 
> The poor Troll doesn't like the fact that if they want to play this game again.......our Navy will waste them.
> 
> I vote......if they do it again......put them on the bottom.........Bottom's up..........
> 
> Anybody else..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprised Fat Donnie didn't/hasn't blown away Chinese boats. Anytime an incident happens it's war monger mania.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the wrong administration, if you haven't noticed.  This isn't the Obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Political BS comes from the existing. Its the go to when Fat Donnie's numbers start to tank.* So transparent. Not the 1st time. Only 6 more mos can this country stand his majesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump was the reason Iran sent their fishing boats after our ships?
> 
> What a dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Trump said he ordered the Navy to "shoot down" the gunboats, if they harass the Navy again.
> 
> The Navy said, "Yeah... We're not doing that."
> 
> So either he lied that gave the order, or they just publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Which is it? The simplest answer is probably correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what the “Navy” actually said, you lying fuckstick.
> 
> 
> “You can’t let a boat, a fast boat, get into a position where they can threaten your ship. And I think that every captain at sea understands what that is right now, and we have very specific guidance on how we can use lethal force,” Hyten said during a Pentagon news briefing.
> “I go back to — what the president says sends a great message to Iran. That’s perfect. We know how to translate that into our rules of engagement. We don’t talk about rules of engagement in public, but they’re based on the inherent right of self to defense, they’re based on hostile intent and hostile act. That’s all we need in order to take the right action.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-instructs-the-navy-to-shoot-down-and-destroy-iranian-gunboats-that-harass-us-ships/2020/04/22/8db924c6-8499-11ea-ae26-989cfce1c7c7_story.html
Click to expand...

To dumbass leftists, that means FUCK YOU TRUMP WERE GONNA LET EM BLOW US UP HA HA THATLL SHOW YOU.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
Click to expand...



I'm never wrong.

Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.

He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.

He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.

Never.

He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.

And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.


----------



## daveman

Rye Catcher said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it that oil prices have fallen unacceptably low?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's support has fallen fast given his inept response to Covit 19;  His use of Brinkmanship and bellicose rhetoric is the product of a man-child.  Remember what  happened after Iran responded to the killing of their General by a drone?  Nothing!
> 
> See:  Pentagon Says 34 U.S. Troops Suffered Brain Injuries From Iranian Missile Strike
Click to expand...

You morons need to make up your mind.  Either Trump is a war-monger, or he's not tough enough on Iran.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what your military experience is, you're full of shit.
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trump supporters like you, billy, dave  likes to go to a war.
> Keep this in mind. Iran is not a weakling like Iraq. Shoot one of those Iranians boat and see what do you think will happen to:
> 
> 1. All those US ships inside the Persian gulf are easy target.
> 
> 2.All those US military camps in Iraq, Kuwait, UAE, Saudi are easy target.
> 
> So you better be ready for US soldiers casualties that you wish to happen.
> 
> 3. Saudi, Israel, UAE will be attack.
> 
> 4. Economy world wide will be devastated at famine proportions. Blamed to US.
> 
> 5. US economy will be devastated big time.
> 
> ALL of that just because of Trump dumbness, stupidity and ego.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The mullahs appreciate your passionate ass-kissing.


----------



## ABikerSailor

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
Click to expand...


You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
Click to expand...



Please quote where I mentioned Iraq.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?


Oh, Scott Ritter the pedophile.  

What a piece of shit.


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG........
> 
> They have only been saying that for 4 decades.
> 
> HIDE.
Click to expand...


No. All these new developments are only happening in last 3 years. 

Iran is not military weak like Iraq or Kuwait.
Like I already posted. if there’s a war. Those US ships inside the Persian gulf or nearby are very easy target. Saudi, Bahrain, UAE, Kuwait will no longer an oil producing countries for a very long time making them very poor and will face starvations.


They have the capabilities of shooting down cruise missiles. Who supplied all of that technologies? The Russians selling them S300 and S400 missiles. 

Russia will NEVER repeat NEVER give up Iran their closest ally in the ME. They are not shy or hesitate of using them to go against US without going to WW3.  


Who will benefit from all of these if there a war in Persian Gulf? The Russians taking over world oil supplies by $trillions of income if those oil producing countries are all disabled.
.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? They all told him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. They immediately came out and said that the president's statement changes nothing, and they will continue to follow existing policy and rules.
> 
> It has already been posted in thread. If you weren't such a rabid little weenie, you might have seen it.
Click to expand...

Oh.  So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.

Have you considered maybe not being a fucking liar?


----------



## ABikerSailor

PoliticalChic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I mentioned Iraq.
Click to expand...


You said Hussein, who was the leader of Iraq, not Iran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> That's what I thought, you don't have a clue!


Actually, it was my post. I am not your mommy. If you cant figure out the difference, go back and read the thread or sit there and be ignorant. Your call.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.


Actually, what i claimed is that, if trump actually gave the order he gave, then yes, they told him publicly to go fuck himself. That's true.

Of course, the lying moron probably never actually gave that order and was just shit tweeting.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I mentioned Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said Hussein, who was the leader of Iraq, not Iran.
Click to expand...


In her post, Hussein was the 44th President of the US, dumbass!


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what i claimed is that, if trump actually gave the order he gave, then yes, they told him publicly to go fuck himself. That's true.
> 
> Of course, the lying moron probably never actually gave that order and was just shit tweeting.
Click to expand...

So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?

Perhaps you should just leave this thread and not come back.  You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG........
> 
> They have only been saying that for 4 decades.
> 
> HIDE.
Click to expand...

Shoot down one of those flying boats and see what will happen.

Trump killed Soleimani one lousy Iranian general. Look what happened in retaliations against US military in Iraq.

1. They hit the US military airbase housing  by pin point accuracy with 12+ missiles with 2 hours warning sending our troops like rats trying to save their lives ... They could have killed 100s or thousands US troops if they want to. results 110 US military
 brain injuries. Slept and eat outside for several days and nights. 

Who in the hell they are that they can do that to us? To the world  most  powerful country in the world making us look like so weak and coward.

2. They also killed several US soldiers and injuring other coalition soldiers in Iraq by Iran parasites sympathizers. 

3. Iraqis wants US out of Iraq. 

4. Sending coalition  forces to a different camps.     

5. Attack US embassy by rockets in Iraq this January. 

All of that because of dumb foreign policies.
No one was supporting US not even Bibi or the impotent GOPs except Trump celebrating. 
.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what i claimed is that, if trump actually gave the order he gave, then yes, they told him publicly to go fuck himself. That's true.
> 
> Of course, the lying moron probably never actually gave that order and was just shit tweeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> Perhaps you should just leave this thread and not come back.  You're embarrassing yourself.
Click to expand...


Dude being tough here doesn’t mean anything. You have to face the real facts that Trump proved himself incompetent, inept and amateur, dishonest disgusting president.
You can defend this moron whatever and however you want Trump. Trump is Trump.
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?


He probably never gave the order. In which case they were making it clear he is a lying sack of shit.

Pick your poison, cultist.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
> Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.
> 
> If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.
> 
> KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the left suddenly believed Russia was our enemy when Hillary thought she could blame her loss on them.
Click to expand...


Russia is and was always been an enemy of US.... Till Trump came in licking Putin boots. TRAITOR.....

Bush, Paul, Hillary, or any other presidential candidates in 2016 election could/would has by far better president than this lousy Trump.

.


----------



## charwin95

Trump goes to his rallies. The democrats the democrats the democrats the democrats.
Who the hell does that against his own people the Americans? TRUMP.

LIBERATE LIBERATE LIBERATE...... save your 2nd amendments. Who the hell does that to his own people inciting violence? TRUMP.

That is clear example of a moron, disgusting unfit POTUS.

This country is suffering from the  CV Pandemic on top of that we have to put up from all these stupidity from a lousy POTUS.
.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
Click to expand...


Wrong again. Your information came from where? This is hilarious. Like I said we went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.

Where is your link from bias unknown media? You didn’t post it. WOW that’s very funny. 

Again...... Why is it that that you are the only one or any other countries that are involved or any other media are not supporting your propaganda??? Why is that?
.


----------



## Arresmillao

Cellblock2429 said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ LOL Good one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

daveman said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Scott Ritter the pedophile.
> What a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


LOL! You better tell Tucker Carlson! His _American Conservative Magazine _*also* regularly carries articles by Scott Ritter. Why? Because Ritter often writes brilliantly about the lies of the American Empire and its “security state.” He was the main and most informed “insider” exposing Bush administration lies about “WMD” leading up to the Iraq War, and he continued exposing these lies under Obama and Trump.

Whatever police sting he was stupid enough to fall for in 2010, the logic of his arguments and the wealth of his sources are often unmatched. Reading him in Tucker Carlson’s _American Conservative_ one day and Putin’s _Russia Today_ the next can certainly be disorienting. Ignorant American Liberals and arrogant Republican Warmongers both accuse him of being a traitor, or worse. We know which category _you_ fall into.

P.S. I don’t always agree with Ritter. I just recommended this article  because it makes the case that this time war with Iran _may be _more likely than in the past.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> *Trump killed Soleimani one lousy Iranian general. Look what happened in retaliations against US military in Iraq.  [MY highlight]*
> 
> 1. They hit the US military airbase housing by pin point accuracy with 12+ missiles with 2 hours warning sending our troops like rats trying to save their lives ... They could have killed 100s or thousands US troops if they want to. results 110 US military
> brain injuries. Slept and eat outside for several days and nights.
> 
> Who in the hell they are that they can do that to us? To the world most powerful country in the world making us look like so weak and coward.



Who is your target audience for these amusing essays?  Your intended audience must be people who have lived in a cave for decades and not have a clue as to what has happened in this world.

Why make such a childish effort to trivialize the importance of General Qasem Soleimani?  Do you believe that no one but you knew who he was or what he did?

*Who was Iranian general Qasem Soleimani who died in an airstrike ordered by Donald Trump?* 
Comment Aidan MilanFriday 3 Jan 2020 8:14 am

Who was Qasem Soleimani? General Soleimani, 62, was supreme leader Khamenei’s second in command. Soleimani was a very popular figure in Iran and was seen as a dangerous adversary by America and its allies. From 1998, he was the commander of the Quds Force – a unit in Iran’s Revolutionary Guards which reports directly to the supreme leader. On the topic of the general’s influence, a former C.I.A. officer told the New Yorker in 2013 that *Soleimani was ‘the single most powerful operative in the Middle East today’.*

Read more: Who was Iranian general Qasem Soleimani who died in airstrike ordered by Trump?

###

“General Qassem Soleimani has killed or badly wounded thousands of Americans over an extended period of time, and was plotting to kill many more…but got caught! He was directly and indirectly responsible for the death of millions of people, including the recent large number of PROTESTERS killed in Iran itself. While Iran will never be able to properly admit it, Soleimani was both hated and feared within the country. They are not nearly as saddened as the leaders will let the outside world believe. He should have been taken out many years ago!” 

###

Given the importance of Soleimani, the Iran retaliation was minor, as you already knew but, it your cave....

###

*Iran attack: US troops targeted with ballistic missiles*
8 January 2020 

Iran has carried out a ballistic missile attack on air bases housing US forces in Iraq, in retaliation for the US killing of General Qasem Soleimani.

More than a dozen missiles launched from Iran struck two air bases in Irbil and Al Asad, west of Baghdad.

It is unclear if there have been any casualties.

The initial response from Washington has been muted. President Trump tweeted that all was well and said casualties and damage were being assessed.

Two Iraqi bases housing US and coalition troops were targeted, one at Al Asad and one in Irbil, at about 02:00 local time on Wednesday (22:30 GMT on Tuesday). It came just hours after the burial of Soleimani, who controlled Iran's proxy forces across the Middle East.

Iran's Supreme Leader Ayatollah Khamenei said the attack was "a slap in the face" for the US and called for an end to the US presence in the Middle East.

Echoing him, President Hassan Rouhani said Iran's "final answer" to Soleimani's assassination would be to "kick all US forces out of the region".

Iraq's Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi said Iran warned him that an attack was imminent and only areas with US troops would be targeted. There were no reports of Iraqi casualties, he said.

Just hours after the missile strikes a Ukrainian airliner crashed in Iran shortly after take-off. 









						Iran attack: US troops targeted with ballistic missiles
					

The strikes on two bases in Iraq were retaliation for the US killing of General Qasem Soleimani.



					www.bbc.com
				




###


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Trump goes to his rallies. The democrats the democrats the democrats the democrats.
> Who the hell does that against his own people the Americans? TRUMP.
> 
> LIBERATE LIBERATE LIBERATE...... save your 2nd amendments. Who the hell does that to his own people inciting violence? TRUMP.
> 
> That is clear example of a moron, disgusting unfit POTUS.
> 
> This country is suffering from the  CV Pandemic on top of that we have to put up from all these stupidity from a lousy POTUS.
> .


----------



## lennypartiv

Brain357 said:


> Can we afford to shoot at them?  Last I checked we are deeply in debt.


Bombing third world countries is good for morale, plus it sends a message to all the other third world countries not to screw around with us.  On top of that it allows us to test our latest weaponry to see if improvements are needed.


----------



## MacTheKnife

gulfman said:


> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.



If the liberals had their way they would go even further...let them sink a couple of our ships before we act....and even then...they would still probably say we should negotiate.


----------



## lennypartiv

charwin95 said:


> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.


Well maybe it's time to blast Iran with a nuke.  Just get it over and done with.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
Click to expand...

The only media I trust is either myself or anyone I know who hasn't been as asshole in the last 5 years.


----------



## Indeependent

lennypartiv said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe it's time to blast Iran with a nuke.  Just get it over and done with.
Click to expand...

I've met people who escaped Iran...good people.
We just need to eliminate the mullahs.


----------



## joaquinmiller

Trump said an injection of Red Bull and Murphy's Oil Soap would cure Covid-19 and help the oil industy, too.  So much winning!


----------



## Denizen

Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.

'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Arresmillao said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ LOL Good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 327179
Click to expand...

/——-/ TDS


----------



## Cellblock2429

joaquinmiller said:


> Trump said an injection of Red Bull and Murphy's Oil Soap would cure Covid-19 and help the oil industy, too.  So much winning!


/——/ Except he didn’t say that. It was the demons running circles inside your head. Please take your meds before posting. TIA


----------



## georgephillip

JGalt said:


> Trump wasn't born "rich". He made his money the hard way, created hundreds of thousands of jobs, and built magnificent buildings.


*He lied about that too.
Trump was born rich and he spent his life losing other people's money and destroying working class lives; you need to confront reality before it's too late.*

4 Ways Fred Trump Made Donald Trump and His Siblings Rich

"But an investigation by The New York Times shows that by age 3, Donald Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire. 

"He was a millionaire by age 8. 

"By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. *Soon after he graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s."*


----------



## Cellblock2429

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't born "rich". He made his money the hard way, created hundreds of thousands of jobs, and built magnificent buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> *He lied about that too.
> Trump was born rich and he spent his life losing other people's money and destroying working class lives; you need to confront reality before it's too late.*
> 
> 4 Ways Fred Trump Made Donald Trump and His Siblings Rich
> 
> "But an investigation by The New York Times shows that by age 3, Donald Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire.
> 
> "He was a millionaire by age 8.
> 
> "By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. *Soon after he graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s."*
Click to expand...

/—-/ Your class envy song:
Poppa was a rolling stone
Wherever he laid his hat was his home
And when he died
All he left us was alone.


----------



## georgephillip

Cellblock2429 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't born "rich". He made his money the hard way, created hundreds of thousands of jobs, and built magnificent buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> *He lied about that too.
> Trump was born rich and he spent his life losing other people's money and destroying working class lives; you need to confront reality before it's too late.*
> 
> 4 Ways Fred Trump Made Donald Trump and His Siblings Rich
> 
> "But an investigation by The New York Times shows that by age 3, Donald Trump was earning $200,000 a year in today’s dollars from his father’s empire.
> 
> "He was a millionaire by age 8.
> 
> "By the time he was 17, his father had given him part ownership of a 52-unit apartment building. *Soon after he graduated from college, he was receiving the equivalent of $1 million a year from his father. The money increased with the years, to more than $5 million annually in his 40s and 50s."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Your class envy song:
> Poppa was a rolling stone
> Wherever he laid his hat was his home
> And when he died
> All he left us was alone.
Click to expand...






*Where do you bank?*

Ten Things You Can Do Now to Curb Wall Street’s Wealth Transfer System

"Below we offer ten ideas to get started on the first course of taming the Wall Street beast. .."

"(2) *Think Local*: Consider moving money as it becomes liquid out of the big Wall Street banks that have an iron grip on your Congress and moving it into FDIC insured accounts at your community bank (being careful not to exceed the insurance limits). 

"Again, you should consult with your accountant and/or financial advisor. This will also help provide loans to local businesses and residential housing in your area."


----------



## PoliticalChic

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I mentioned Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said Hussein, who was the leader of Iraq, not Iran.
Click to expand...



Quote it, dunce.


And when you do.......I will use your post to prove that I am never.....NEVER.....wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

charwin95 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Your information came from where? This is hilarious. Like I said we went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> Where is your link from bias unknown media? You didn’t post it. WOW that’s very funny.
> 
> Again...... Why is it that that you are the only one or any other countries that are involved or any other media are not supporting your propaganda??? Why is that?
> .
Click to expand...




'Other countries' simply want to do business with Iran.

Chamberlain and Roosevelt felt the same way about Hitler's Germany.


----------



## Redfish

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, that's what you do when you are not at war.
> 
> And the USS Cole is not a good comparison. Already covered in the thread.
Click to expand...



Cole is an excellent example of what happens when we let any foreign ship or boat get too close to one of ours.   the families of the sailors killed on the Cole would not agree with your let them shoot first bullshit.   In the Cole case we could not shoot back because the terrorist bastards blew themselves up when they attacked the ship.


----------



## Redfish

JWBooth said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
Click to expand...



so what? same principles apply.   take them out before they kill you.   Get too close to a US Nave ship and you will pay the ultimate price.   WTF do you think the Chinese or Russians would do if it happened to one of their ships?   Obama the pussy is no longer president.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So how many US soldiers have been killed in this new war?


----------



## Redfish

Denizen said:


> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.




Iran has sent drones over our ships,  shoot them down is the correct term.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where I mentioned Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said Hussein, who was the leader of Iraq, not Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In her post, Hussein was the 44th President of the US, dumbass!
Click to expand...




YOU SPILLED THE BEANS!!!


I was waiting for that dope to put his foot in is mouth!!!!


----------



## Nostra

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, a US judge ruled the country responsible was the Sudan.  Iran funded and armed the Sudan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again we see that black is white, truth is lie, 2+2 = 22.
> Known “most wanted” Al Qaeda leaders are magically turned into ... agents of Al Qaeda’s greatest enemy, Persian Shia Iran.
> God, some people are truly stupid and shameless!
Click to expand...

What part of my post is incorrect?  Please be specific, and bring proof I was wrong.

If you can't, then STFU Tom Paine 1949


----------



## Nostra

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? They all told him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. They immediately came out and said that the president's statement changes nothing, and they will continue to follow existing policy and rules.
> 
> It has already been posted in thread. If you weren't such a rabid little weenie, you might have seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.
> 
> Have you considered maybe not being a fucking liar?
Click to expand...

Not a chance.


----------



## theHawk

Denizen said:


> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.


When you put holes in a boat, it goes down.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably never gave the order. In which case they were making it clear he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Pick your poison, cultist.
Click to expand...

What do you base your guess on?  Trump has stated the policy publicly, and his Generals have applauded it.

Why do you think he never gave the order everyone in the world knows about?


----------



## theHawk

By the way, where is the shooting war with Iran?

I’m disappointed.


----------



## Nostra

Grampa Murked U said:


> So how many US soldiers have been killed in this new war?


We have to be up to WW10 by now...........Trump has started so many it's hard to keep up.


----------



## dannyboys

JWBooth said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
Click to expand...

YOU try to keep up ASSHOLE!


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/judge-orders-sudan-iran-to-pay-75-million-to-family-of-uss-cole-victim/2015/03/31/a2105dd8-d7b8-11e4-ba28-f2a685dc7f89_story.html


----------



## PoliticalChic

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
Click to expand...




Sooo....by now you must be ready to admit that I'm never wrong, huh?


----------



## beagle9

Denizen said:


> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.


What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..


----------



## charwin95

Indeependent said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe it's time to blast Iran with a nuke.  Just get it over and done with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met people who escaped Iran...good people.
> We just need to eliminate the mullahs.
Click to expand...

I’ve been to Iran twice and I know lots of Iranians here too . Both olds and young’s despised the mullahs especially the new generations.  Now it’s a different situation that they are being denied of basic needs not even to fight CV, medicines, foods and financial assistance etc etc etc ...... because of Trump.
.


----------



## BluesLegend

The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??


----------



## charwin95

lennypartiv said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe it's time to blast Iran with a nuke.  Just get it over and done with.
Click to expand...

Well in order to do that is to use the nuclear bomb now before we have time. NOW NOW NOW. 
if they can shoot down cruise missiles smaller and faster what made you think S400 can not shoot down a nuclear weapons bigger and slower. THINK.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential policy via tweet is NOT something that most CO's I've known would use as operational guidance
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but trump said he ORDERED the Navy to do this. Which probably never happened. The guy is an embarrassing liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump saying he's ordered them to shoot via tweet isn't a lawful order.  And, like I said, most CO's would ignore it because it's not a lawful order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh? Do tell.  Since when does the CinC have to go through channels?
> 
> A CO ignoring it will be peeling spuds for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has to go through official channels in order to get them to fire by declaring a war.  And no, firing first is not a good idea, as that is basically a declaration of war, and Iran would be in their rights to retaliate.
> 
> By the way stupid..............you have obviously never been in the Navy, because if a CO is brought up on charges, they don't go "peel spuds for a long time", they get courts martial, and possibly sent to Levenworth and kicked out of the Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what your military experience is, you're full of shit.
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trump supporters like you, billy, dave  likes to go to a war.
> Keep this in mind. Iran is not a weakling like Iraq. Shoot one of those Iranians boat and see what do you think will happen to:
> 
> 1. All those US ships inside the Persian gulf are easy target.
> 
> 2.All those US military camps in Iraq, Kuwait, UAE, Saudi are easy target.
> 
> So you better be ready for US soldiers casualties that you wish to happen.
> 
> 3. Saudi, Israel, UAE will be attack.
> 
> 4. Economy world wide will be devastated at famine proportions. Blamed to US.
> 
> 5. US economy will be devastated big time.
> 
> ALL of that just because of Trump dumbness, stupidity and ego.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mullahs appreciate your passionate ass-kissing.
Click to expand...

Very wrong. I’m just updating cultist like you that doesn’t understand how dumb is this president foreign policy. You probably cheering when Trump was celebrating.
When no single US allies are supporting us not even Bibi. Bibi regularly bomb Iran interest in Syria but not the generals. There’s a big reason why Bibi doesn’t just kill.   Democrats joined by GOP Gaetz created a bill to make sure Trump doesn’t do stupid against Iran again. 

Look at the results in killing one lousy Iranian.  Is that worth the exchange?  the humiliation alone is unbearable for US soldiers. We are the strongest military in the world to be treated like weak Americans. Because of Trump inept and amateur foreign policies. 
.


----------



## charwin95

Denizen said:


> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.



Trump is a very good example of an idiot and unfit to be even a Boy Scout leader.  Cultist  members doesn’t know the differences. Wrong or Wrong  - - - - - Lies or Lies - - - -   that is good Dr. Trump. Take chloroquine what you got to lose. Your life STUPID. 
. 
.


----------



## Denizen

beagle9 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
Click to expand...


Dopey Donald Trump is a joke.

You are defending the indefensible.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....by now you must be ready to admit that I'm never wrong, huh?
Click to expand...

You’ve always been wrong. ALWAYS. Like I said several times over and over.
You used link that is even unheard to boost your ignorance and propaganda. Nothing more. We don’t hear that from Fox, CNN MSNBC etc etc. Not even from the other nations that signed up. Except you and your nonsense link.
if I hear from our own CIA and other intelligence that this idiot hired. Then I will change my view. Not when you are keep repeating nonsense.
.


----------



## charwin95

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. One is a washed-up prosecutor whose entire career is questionable, the other is Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces.
> 
> See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> One was born rich and spent his entire career losing other people's money.
> How does a parasite like that win the Electoral College?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump wasn't born "rich". He made his money the hard way, created hundreds of thousands of jobs, and built magnificent buildings.
> 
> A true parasite would live off your tax money all his life, go to school on Affirmative Action, sit on the Senate for years and do nothing, and then win the electoral college.
> 
> That would be Barack Obama, or course. The first Affirmative Action President.
Click to expand...

From a pathological hypocrite liar Trump? Absolutely.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Redfish said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so what? same principles apply.   take them out before they kill you.   Get too close to a US Nave ship and you will pay the ultimate price.   WTF do you think the Chinese or Russians would do if it happened to one of their ships?   Obama the pussy is no longer president.
Click to expand...


Obama wasn't president when the Cole was attacked.  Clinton was nearing the end of his term, and we were 1 month away from electing Jr. as president.


----------



## charwin95

BluesLegend said:


> The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??


NOBODY is defending Iran. We ( the smart) are defending US from Trump ignorance clown leadershi before we end up in a catastrophic world disaster that you and gullibles cannot put it back.

All we are doing is upgrading you and the rest poorly informed or wrongly informed cultist members.
.


----------



## ABikerSailor

PoliticalChic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....by now you must be ready to admit that I'm never wrong, huh?
Click to expand...


Nope, because you confused the issue and screwed the pooch when you said "hussein" without specifying it was Obama.  Your demagoguery has made your post incoherent and appear wrong.  If you are going to call Obama "hussein" you should at least put his name in quotes.  Not everyone speaks Trumpese.


----------



## charwin95

PoliticalChic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Your information came from where? This is hilarious. Like I said we went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> Where is your link from bias unknown media? You didn’t post it. WOW that’s very funny.
> 
> Again...... Why is it that that you are the only one or any other countries that are involved or any other media are not supporting your propaganda??? Why is that?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Other countries' simply want to do business with Iran.
> 
> Chamberlain and Roosevelt felt the same way about Hitler's Germany.
Click to expand...

And your proof is what/where?


----------



## charwin95

Cellblock2429 said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ LOL Good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 327179
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ TDS
Click to expand...

That’s right. You don’t have any nonsense rebuttal then throw your TDS to defend yourself like a kid. 
.


----------



## Nostra

How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So how many dead service men so far? Wounded? Captured? Mia?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....by now you must be ready to admit that I'm never wrong, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because you confused the issue and screwed the pooch when you said "hussein" without specifying it was Obama.  Your demagoguery has made your post incoherent and appear wrong.  If you are going to call Obama "hussein" you should at least put his name in quotes.  Not everyone speaks Trumpese.
Click to expand...



Another poster pointed out what a fool you are.....

*Barack Hussein Obama II *


So....what have we learned

a. I am never wrong

b. You didn't know Obama's name

c. You don't have the character to admit you were wrong


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
Click to expand...


Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.

How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America. 

We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.

Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.

.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?


You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years? 
.


----------



## charwin95

Jgalt- - - - - You keep throwing your thumbs down like weakling Markle is that mean you are proving your self a coward and scared that you cannot sent a simple lousy rebuttal?

.


----------



## Cellblock2429

charwin95 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Shoot down gunboats? Are they riding on a flying carpet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran Unveils Squadrons of Flying Boats
> 
> 
> Iran unveiled three squadrons of new flying boats on Tuesday, Iranian news agencies reported. The craft, dubbed the Bavar 2, is armed with a machine gun and carries surveillance cameras, according to a report from the Iranian Student News Agency. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ LOL Good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 327179
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ TDS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s right. You don’t have any nonsense rebuttal then throw your TDS to defend yourself like a kid.
> .
Click to expand...

/——-/ How do you refute your stupid twisted opinion? All we can do is laugh at you. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## BluesLegend

charwin95 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is defending Iran. We ( the smart) are defending US from Trump ignorance clown leadershi before we end up in a catastrophic world disaster that you and gullibles cannot put it back.
> 
> All we are doing is upgrading you and the rest poorly informed or wrongly informed cultist members.
> .
Click to expand...


"catastrophic world disaster" you say, DRAMA much. lol


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they _didn't_ tell him to go fuck himself, like you've repeatedly claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what i claimed is that, if trump actually gave the order he gave, then yes, they told him publicly to go fuck himself. That's true.
> 
> Of course, the lying moron probably never actually gave that order and was just shit tweeting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> Perhaps you should just leave this thread and not come back.  You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude being tough here doesn’t mean anything. You have to face the real facts that Trump proved himself incompetent, inept and amateur, dishonest disgusting president.
> You can defend this moron whatever and however you want Trump. Trump is Trump.
> .
Click to expand...

Sheesh.  Why not just say NANNY NANNY BOO BOO YOU BIG DOODYHEAD?

You're entitled to your opinion.  You're not entitled to anyone agreeing with you.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably never gave the order. In which case they were making it clear he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Pick your poison, cultist.
Click to expand...

Need to watch where you're going when you're backpedaling.  

Skippy, just because you REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want something to be true, doesn't make it true.  

You know why you leftists think you can define reality?  Because reality doesn't support your views.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
> Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.
> 
> If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.
> 
> KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the left suddenly believed Russia was our enemy when Hillary thought she could blame her loss on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is and was always been an enemy of US.... Till Trump came in licking Putin boots. TRAITOR.....
> 
> Bush, Paul, Hillary, or any other presidential candidates in 2016 election could/would has by far better president than this lousy Trump.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Repeating your leftist programming as if it's fact doesn't sway rational people, but I understand it's all you've got.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here we go again ..._
> 
> *“US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief”*
> 
> “Iran will not hesitate to retaliate against the US Navy if it attacks any Iranian vessel, Tehran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC) commander has warned, responding to a similar threat by Trump.
> 
> “I have ordered our naval forces to destroy any American naval force in the Persian Gulf that threatens the security of Iran’s military or non-military ships,” Major-General Hossein Salami said on Thursday, as cited by Tasnim News Agency.
> 
> “Salami was responding to US President Donald Trump, who said that he had issued an order on Wednesday to “destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> “Last week, the US Navy accused Iranian warships of maneuvering in a “dangerous and provocative” manner near its own vessels in the Persian Gulf. Tehran rejected these claims, saying its patrol boats had to intercept and monitor the American ships because they were violating maritime protocols while navigating in the area....”
> 
> US warships will be DESTROYED if they threaten ANY Iranian vessel – Iran’s Revolutionary Guards chief
> 
> _Also, here is another RT article, this one by Scott Ritter, laying out the argument for why a real war, and not just a bombastic war of words, is now looking more likely in the Gulf._
> 
> Will Trump go to war with Iran to save America’s oil industry?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Scott Ritter the pedophile.
> What a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You better tell Tucker Carlson! His _American Conservative Magazine _*also* regularly carries articles by Scott Ritter. Why? Because Ritter often writes brilliantly about the lies of the American Empire and its “security state.” He was the main and most informed “insider” exposing Bush administration lies about “WMD” leading up to the Iraq War, and he continued exposing these lies under Obama and Trump.
> 
> Whatever police sting he was stupid enough to fall for in 2010, the logic of his arguments and the wealth of his sources are often unmatched. Reading him in Tucker Carlson’s _American Conservative_ one day and Putin’s _Russia Today_ the next can certainly be disorienting. Ignorant American Liberals and arrogant Republican Warmongers both accuse him of being a traitor, or worse. We know which category _you_ fall into.
> 
> P.S. I don’t always agree with Ritter. I just recommended this article  because it makes the case that this time war with Iran _may be _more likely than in the past.
Click to expand...

Do you really expect me to say, "Oh, well, if Carlson publishes his articles, then that's okay!"

Because that's not going to happen.

Pedophiles should hang.


----------



## daveman

MacTheKnife said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the liberals had their way they would go even further...let them sink a couple of our ships before we act....and even then...they would still probably say we should negotiate.
Click to expand...

They'd insist we repay Iran for the weapons they used killing our Sailors.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.

There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.

The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”


----------



## Marion Morrison

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


This is a bad thing in your mind how?
How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?


----------



## daveman

BluesLegend said:


> The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??


Just American big oil.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MacTheKnife said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the liberals had their way they would go even further...let them sink a couple of our ships before we act....and even then...they would still probably say we should negotiate.
Click to expand...

Nah, you trump cult freaks just make shit like that up and tell yourselves that to justify your own retarded behavior to yourselves.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably never gave the order. In which case they were making it clear he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Pick your poison, cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to watch where you're going when you're backpedaling.
> 
> Skippy, just because you REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want something to be true, doesn't make it true.
> 
> You know why you leftists think you can define reality?  Because reality doesn't support your views.
Click to expand...

Lots of whining...no actual argument...yep, it's a daveman post....


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Trump just cross the line?????
> 
> *"Trump Tells Navy To Destroy Iranian Gunboats If They ‘Harass’ American Ships*
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) – President Donald Trump said on Wednesday he had instructed the U.S. Navy to fire on any Iranian ships that harass it at sea, a week after 11 vessels from Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy (IRGCN) came dangerously close to American ships in the Gulf.
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,” Trump wrote in a tweet, ....While the Navy has the authority to act in self-defense, Trump’s comments appeared to go further and are likely to stoke tensions between Iran and the United States. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump tells Navy to destroy Iranian gunboats if they ‘harass’ American ships | One America News Network
> 
> 
> Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oann.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder....
> Barack Obama, the #1 funder of radical Islamic fundamentalism and of the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism, in the history of the world.
> 
> Missiles from Iran, which Obama funded and greenlighted, as he did with IEDs aimed at our soldiers.
> 
> Under Hussein Obama, the United States was the lead benefactor of Islamic terrorism
> 
> He gave his nod to ballistic missiles and nuclear weapons for 7th century barbarians.
> 
> Barack Obama, in addition to slowing the rise of the oceans, also made the world a safer place to be by funding the world’s worst state sponsor of terrorism while not restricting their ballistic missile program and, at the same time, supporting Hezbollah.
> 
> The best friend the homicidal maniacs in charge of Iran ever had was Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> The big question about Hussein Obama was always was he Sunni or Shia…and with the Iran deal, we got answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...wait!
> 
> Hussein doesn't have a phone and a pen any longer........just Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what Trump tweeted was "Shoot them down". Implying boats could fly.
> Hmm..hows pulling out of that Iran nuclear deal working out for us? I remember when Iran was a weekly threat during the Obama administration......wait....nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling out of that clusterfuck is working out great for the US, which is why you hate it, JackOfTards.
> 
> we are no longer being played the fool by the Mullahs while they continue to build their nukes.  Trump slammed them with heavy sanctions, which is destroying their pathetic economy, and will eventually force the Mullahs to be overthrown by the masses.
> 
> Sux for you that you have to opine about your good old days when the Mullahs bent Barry Hussein over and had their way with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. No that is not going to happen. The new generations hate the mullahs and the hardliners. It took generations for that hate to build up, they don’t like to be called terrorist supporters, they want better than that.
> When Trump just got elected they cheered of hope. Then he applied economic sanctions that hurts their families, incomes, medical needs and financial future. That turns to hate against Trump.
> the Iranians chanting death to America are the minorities in numbers. You will expect hatred towards Americans in far larger numbers this time.
> 
> 2. Nuclear program. You are very wrong. Right now because of Trump they are no longer  complying with the nuclear restrictions.  Because of Trump stupidity they are now in full scale development of the nuke program. Sanctions doesn’t stopped that because they have their own resources and materials in house.
> 
> Who and where do you think the Iran’s and Syria get all their weapons? I’m sure it’s not from China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Right now because of Trump they are no longer complying with the nuclear restrictions. "
> 
> They never were, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions ‘Snapback’"*
> 
> Iran has been blocking inspectors from the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) from accessing key sites that the watchdog group has cited for having traces of undisclosed nuclear materials, fueling speculation that Tehran is again engaged in the secret construction of nuclear weapons-grade material.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently installed IAEA chief Rafael Griossi took the unprecedented step this week of going public about Iran's intransigence, telling Reuters on Tuesday the Islamic Republic is not living up to multiple commitments under the landmark nuclear accord.
> 
> "We have insisted and despite all our efforts we have not been able to get that [access], ..."
> Iran Caught Hiding Nuclear Work, Sparking Call for Full Sanctions 'Snapback'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Particularly troublesome, you have to wait 24 days before you can inspect.”_
> 
> *–Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.), speaking to reporters about the international nuclear agreement with Iran, Aug. 10, 2015*
> 
> _“At non-designated sites it will take 24 days to get an inspection.” _
> 
> *–Schumer, speaking to reporters, Aug. 11*
> 
> 
> As I have always said, there were never meant to be any inspections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again.  You information came from media that is against the Iran nuclear restrictions program. are there any other countries that are involved supporting your theory? Nobody but you..... If you think you are right the Arak facilities that needed to make hard water needed to make nuclear grade plutonium was only completed late last year violating the agreement because of Trump worthless policy....... We went these over and over. I blasted you over and over.
> 
> WHY is it that your information that you supplied always comes from an unknown media? Fox News that you adored doesn’t even support your theory? Always. Why is that? I don’t even read your link anymore. I just looked at where it came from & I know that it’s bogus.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never wrong.
> 
> Hussein planned from the start to make certain that the 7th century savages would have modern weapons, nuclear weapons.
> 
> He paid them $billions, and prevented their proxy, Hezbollah, from being arrested for selling cocaine in America.
> 
> He made certain that there would never be any real inspectons.
> 
> Never.
> 
> He lied to the nation, through Ben Rhodes, who made up the fairy tale that there were moderates in Iran, a tale told to convince morons like you.
> 
> And you were convinced....not a particularly difficult task.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were never wrong.  This thread is about IRAN, which when they were developing nukes was ran by Ahmadenijad (Jr. called him "mad dinner jacket"), not IRAQ which was ran by Saddam Hussein.  You said you were never wrong, I just showed you where you are wrong.  And, while I know that because they differ in spelling by just one letter and can be confused, you shouldn't confuse them, as they present very different threats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....by now you must be ready to admit that I'm never wrong, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, because you confused the issue and screwed the pooch when you said "hussein" without specifying it was Obama.  Your demagoguery has made your post incoherent and appear wrong.  If you are going to call Obama "hussein" you should at least put his name in quotes.  Not everyone speaks Trumpese.
Click to expand...

How long have you been on this board?  She's always referred to the Soy Boy King as Hussein.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if he never gave the order, why did your fictional admirals tell him to go fuck himself?
> 
> 
> 
> He probably never gave the order. In which case they were making it clear he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> Pick your poison, cultist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need to watch where you're going when you're backpedaling.
> 
> Skippy, just because you REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY want something to be true, doesn't make it true.
> 
> You know why you leftists think you can define reality?  Because reality doesn't support your views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of whining...no actual argument...yep, it's a daveman post....
Click to expand...

News flash, dumbass.  YOU made a claim.  YOU have to back it up.

But you're not going to do that.  Leftists are liars, so they tell lies.  Leftists are gullible, so they believe the lies they tell.

You can't prove Trump didn't give the order.  But you believe it anyway, and you throw a little bitch fit when people don't agree with you.

What's it gonna be, Slappy?  Proof, or more bitch fit?

I know where the smart money's at.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> YOU made a claim. YOU have to back it up.


And i did. And you knew you were wrong and i was right, so you launched into the nightly daveman hissy fit.


The navy said they would continue to follow the guidelines already in place. So either he lied about having given the order, or they publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.

Those are your choices, crybaby.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.
> 
> How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America.
> 
> We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.
> 
> Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If he said it, then it was for your consumption, and it appears that you ate it up hook, line, and sinker. LOL.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
Click to expand...

Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”


So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?

Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many casualties of this new war so far?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> How many casualties of this new war so far?


Just common sense and the english language. No need to worry about any boats being "shot down".


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many casualties of this new war so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Just common sense and the english language. No need to worry about any boats being "shot down".
Click to expand...

Don't make yourself look childish, because everyone knows that's not what Trump was referring to when he said either by sea or by air. People using the "flying gun boats" thought against Trump, is only making themselves look ridiculous in the situation.

It actually shows how desperate politically that someone is, otherwise when say these sorts of things. 

"Hey Putin Trump says, if you got Hillary's e-mails, then we sure would like to see them". The left went crazy, and started saying "see, see, see, Trump is guilty see".

Rotflmbo


----------



## Denizen

Grampa Murked U said:


> How many casualties of this new war so far?



You are the first evident casualty.

Your mind is shot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> ecause everyone knows that's not what Trump was referring to when he said either by sea or by air.


Excuse you:

“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”

Direct quote.

And no matter what he meant (he probably had already forgotten the first half  of the run-on sentence, by the time he got to the second half), it's still funny. And yes, he's dumb.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

beagle9 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?
> 
> Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.
Click to expand...


If the day ever comes when the U.S. has decisively “been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and [becomes] the weakling of the world,” it will be precisely because it pursued absurd adventurist military and imperialist policies. The U.S. will only overextend and destroy itself this way. The American people will not tolerate and the U.S. simply hasn’t the power to OCCUPY the Middle East, only the power to slaughter and destroy in violation of every principle of humanity.

No country will “defeat” us. We can only defeat ourselves. Mideast countries producing oil freely will never themselves be a threat to U.S. national interests. Insuring  that outside powers don’t monopolize the whole region is a relatively simple matter. The producers need to sell their oil. The more producers, the more investors from outside, the better. Only in this way can the price of oil be kept relatively low and stable, allowing everyone to prosper.


----------



## gipper

charwin95 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not shot down Russians fighter  planes and tankers that are constantly harassing US spy planes in the international air spaces?
> 
> Why not shoot down Russian fighter planes are caught very close to US territories?
> How about that?
> 
> They also constantly harass our military ships in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> Those are by far more threatening than a lousy boat. How ever let them shoot those boats and will see what will happened next. Just like killing Soleimani.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Did it ever occur to you that our criminal government shouldn’t have spy planes near Russia or naval ships in the Baltic?  It is nothing but a provocation, and it does nothing for the American people. It does help to keep the MIC flush with lots of cash.


----------



## Denizen

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?
> 
> Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the day ever comes when the U.S. has decisively “been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and [becomes] the weakling of the world,” it will be precisely because it pursued absurd adventurist military and imperialist policies. The U.S. will only overextend and destroy itself this way. The American people will not tolerate and the U.S. simply hasn’t the power to OCCUPY the Middle East, only the power to slaughter and destroy in violation of every principle of humanity.
> 
> No country will “defeat” us. We can only defeat ourselves. Mideast countries producing oil freely will never themselves be a threat to U.S. national interests. Insuring  that outside powers don’t monopolize the whole region is a relatively simple matter. The producers need to sell their oil. The more producers, the more investors from outside, the better. Only in this way can the price of oil be kept relatively low and stable, allowing everyone to prosper.
Click to expand...


Dopey Donald Trump has forever created the circumstance where the US cannot afford a war after huge budget deficits and huge Federal government debt growth.

The military is riddled with Covid-19 infections.

Dopey Donald Trump's Covid-19 response has killed more Americans than the Vietnam war and the Iraq war together.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Denizen said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?
> 
> Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the day ever comes when the U.S. has decisively “been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and [becomes] the weakling of the world,” it will be precisely because it pursued absurd adventurist military and imperialist policies. The U.S. will only overextend and destroy itself this way. The American people will not tolerate and the U.S. simply hasn’t the power to OCCUPY the Middle East, only the power to slaughter and destroy in violation of every principle of humanity.
> 
> No country will “defeat” us. We can only defeat ourselves. Mideast countries producing oil freely will never themselves be a threat to U.S. national interests. Insuring  that outside powers don’t monopolize the whole region is a relatively simple matter. The producers need to sell their oil. The more producers, the more investors from outside, the better. Only in this way can the price of oil be kept relatively low and stable, allowing everyone to prosper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump has forever created the circumstance where the US cannot afford a war after huge budget deficits and huge Federal government debt growth.
> 
> The military is riddled with Covid-19 infections.
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump's Covid-19 response has killed more Americans than the Vietnam war and the Iraq war together.
Click to expand...

I think the U.S. right now would simply print money to wage war. Trump is only a symptom of fundamental problems. Hillary Clinton — had she won the election or earlier had her way when Obama was President  — would have gotten us MORE involved in the Syrian mess. She wanted to set up “no fly zones” there. Frankly, under her leadership, today downtown Damascus might look like downtown Aleppo.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> It is nothing but a provocation, and it does nothing for the American people


False. Securing the world's busiest trade routes is in the best interests of america, its allies, and the global free market.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ecause everyone knows that's not what Trump was referring to when he said either by sea or by air.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse you:
> 
> “I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.”
> 
> Direct quote.
> 
> And no matter what he meant (he probably had already forgotten the first half  of the run-on sentence, by the time he got to the second half), it's still funny. And yes, he's dumb.
Click to expand...

Already forgot eh ? No that be Joe Biden you are talking about when talking about forgetting something.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Already forgot eh ? No that be Joe Biden you are talking about when talking about forgetting something.


Well that was a lane change.  What was that you were saying earlier, when you said,

"*Because everyone knows that's not what Trump was referring to when he said either by sea or by air.* "

But Trump actually said, 

*“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.” *

Remember that?


----------



## beagle9

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?
> 
> Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the day ever comes when the U.S. has decisively “been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and [becomes] the weakling of the world,” it will be precisely because it pursued absurd adventurist military and imperialist policies. The U.S. will only overextend and destroy itself this way. The American people will not tolerate and the U.S. simply hasn’t the power to OCCUPY the Middle East, only the power to slaughter and destroy in violation of every principle of humanity.
> 
> No country will “defeat” us. We can only defeat ourselves. Mideast countries producing oil freely will never themselves be a threat to U.S. national interests. Insuring  that outside powers don’t monopolize the whole region is a relatively simple matter. The producers need to sell their oil. The more producers, the more investors from outside, the better. Only in this way can the price of oil be kept relatively low and stable, allowing everyone to prosper.
Click to expand...

Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already forgot eh ? No that be Joe Biden you are talking about when talking about forgetting something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was a lane change.  What was that you were saying earlier, when you said,
> 
> "*Because everyone knows that's not what Trump was referring to when he said either by sea or by air.* "
> 
> But Trump actually said,
> 
> *“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.” *
> 
> Remember that?
Click to expand...

Yes, and the media or social media attempted to make fun of him by suggesting that he was mistakingly saying that a gun boat could fly. If you actually believe that he meant that instead of him meaning "anything that moves be it by sea or by air, shoot it out of the water or out of the air if being harassed", then seek help quick please.


----------



## JimBowie1958

gipper said:


> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.


Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

beagle9 said:


> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.


Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?


----------



## Denizen

JimBowie1958 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
Click to expand...


US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.

How is it that the US is not starting this shit?


----------



## gipper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing but a provocation, and it does nothing for the American people
> 
> 
> 
> False. Securing the world's busiest trade routes is in the best interests of america, its allies, and the global free market.
Click to expand...

LOL. One doesn’t need aircraft carriers to do that. Secondly who is threatening trade routes?  Russia? China?


----------



## gipper

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
Click to expand...

You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.


----------



## beagle9

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
Click to expand...

So you want us to change policy, and then just turn a blind eye toward the hate and warmongers from those regions ??? Remember that they honor religious ideologies in those regions, even if those religious ideologies tell them to kill the infidel wherever they are, and praise Allah in doing so, and kill or destroy Israel, and on and on and on it all goes. Not going to happen Jones. It ain't all just commerce and trade we are talking about, but you knew that.


----------



## beagle9

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
Click to expand...

Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.


----------



## Denizen

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
Click to expand...


Those "that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray" are called politicians.


----------



## beagle9

Denizen said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
Click to expand...

How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??


----------



## beagle9

Denizen said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those "that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray" are called politicians.
Click to expand...

Yes, but they don't control the country unless we totally let them. We have in the Constitution the way to stop them, but it has to work like it's supposed to, and not be manipulated by devils who act in the worst interest of this country.


----------



## Denizen

beagle9 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
Click to expand...


Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.


----------



## JimBowie1958

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
Click to expand...

Most anarchist are traitors by nature.

Read what the Anarchist did to sabotage the White Russian Army of the Ukraine during the Russian Revolution.

The enabled the Bolsheviks to take over and when they had power, the Bolsheviks slaughtered all of them.

Anarchists are fools and morons looking for a tragedy much like their libertarians fellow travellers.


----------



## Denizen

JimBowie1958 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most anarchist are traitors by nature.
> 
> Read what the Anarchist did to sabotage the White Russian Army of the Ukraine during the Russian Revolution.
> 
> The enabled the Bolsheviks to take over and when they had power, the Bolsheviks slaughtered all of them.
> 
> Anarchists are fools and morons looking for a tragedy much like their libertarians fellow travellers.
Click to expand...


Your head is stuck in the past and your anus is exposed to the present and the future.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
Click to expand...

Yes that’s what I am.


----------



## gipper

beagle9 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
Click to expand...

That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.

You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

beagle9 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside investors ?? In that war torn hell hole that can barely last a year without fighting ?? I'm listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, MANY Western countries, and Asian ones too, want to invest in Iran, but U.S. law and abusive overseas “secondary sanctions” prevent that. Even in Iraq, China was on the verge of signing contracts with the government to make huge desperately needed investments in rebuilding oil fields, when the U.S. used its influence to stop it. Syria is also still sanctioned by the U.S.A.  So, when you say these countries are “war torn hells” — you are talking about what exactly? Who bombed Iraq to smithereens? Who encouraged and financed Islamic fanatics in their jihad and long civil war in Syria? Who is preventing foreign investors from coming in to rebuild? Remember how Trump said that, even in the Eastern Syrian desert, he would “Keep the oil” that the whole world knows belongs to Syria, and that the Syrian government needs? Any idea of how disruptive the sanctions are for traders and capitalist entrepreneurs in Syria, Iraq and Iran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll find ignorant duped Americans can’t accept the truth, that their government is the main culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never took you for a treasonous traitor. Is that what you are ?? Now of course we can have those that sometimes get in power to control our government, and their ideologies or ways of thinking might lead us astray, but if we strictly adhere to the Constitution, then they won't be successful in their thinking or actions. However, if someone tries to use the Constitution for corrupt political power, and the false overthrow of our government, then Houston we got a problem.
Click to expand...

“Houston — we’ve ALREADY got a problem!”


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

beagle9 says:
_“It ain't all just commerce and trade we are talking about, but you knew that.”_

OF COURSE I know that. I was just answering your point about trade and commerce ...

I did mention in passing how the U.S. and our Saudi allies often encourage Sunni Islamic fanatics and religious and ethnic wars...

But _you_ knew that, right?


----------



## gipper

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> beagle9 says:
> _“It ain't all just commerce and trade we are talking about, but you knew that.”_
> 
> OF COURSE I know that. I was just answering your point about trade and commerce ...
> 
> I did mention in passing how the U.S. and our Saudi allies often encourage Sunni Islamic fanatics and religious and ethnic wars...
> 
> But _you_ knew that, right?


No. That’s news to him and stating such a thing, makes you a traitor in the Land of the Free.


----------



## dannyboys

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”


Posted by a twelve year old who still sees things through rose colored glasses.
If the US reduces it's military presence in the Gulf how many more oil tankers would be boarded by Somali pirates and Iranian military dressed up like Somali pirates and held ransom?
That part of the world has been a shitstain on the world for thousands of years.
Iran has been activally attempting "Balkaize' the entire region for thousands of years.


----------



## Death Angel

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Seriously, you have a problem with that?


----------



## Death Angel

Polishprince said:


> Actually, the President's move to warn the Islamonazis in Teheran will actually help to keep the peace.    Iran isn't going to be as likely to start a war with America if they know what the consequences are.


Of course. Wise people understand peace thru strength


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

dannyboys said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a twelve year old who still sees things through rose colored glasses.
> If the US reduces it's military presence in the Gulf how many more oil tankers would be boarded by Somali pirates and Iranian military dressed up like Somali pirates and held ransom?
> That part of the world has been a shitstain on the world for thousands of years.
> Iran has been activally attempting "Balkaize' the entire region for thousands of years.
Click to expand...


I’m afraid you are the one speaking like the 12-year old here.

If ALL nations are allowed to sell their oil, and ALL nations are allowed to buy on an open market freed of U.S.-imposed sanctions, ALL will have an incentive to work together to stop piracy. This is sometimes known as “free market capitalism.” The U.S. has done everything in its power (including destroying nations and encouraging civil war) to monopolize control of Middle East oil, and this is the ROOT of the problem.


----------



## 22lcidw

Denizen said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.
Click to expand...

The guys house is abutting tens of trillions of dollars if not hundreds of trillions of high quality crude oil.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Which “guy” are you talking about ... Iran?


----------



## Redfish

ABikerSailor said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so what? same principles apply.   take them out before they kill you.   Get too close to a US Nave ship and you will pay the ultimate price.   WTF do you think the Chinese or Russians would do if it happened to one of their ships?   Obama the pussy is no longer president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama wasn't president when the Cole was attacked.  Clinton was nearing the end of his term, and we were 1 month away from electing Jr. as president.
Click to expand...



I never said obama was president at that time.   I said "obama the pussy is no longer president"  and that is 100% true.   It is also true that Clinton and Bush are no longer president.   Our enemies should be advised that the current president will not stand still if any US asset or person is attacked.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
Click to expand...



Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
Click to expand...

Yes, that’s the party line, but they never provide proof.


----------



## gipper

22lcidw said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys house is abutting tens of trillions of dollars if not hundreds of trillions of high quality crude oil.
Click to expand...

Therein lies the reason. They won’t relent to the empire and follow it’s rules. Somehow millions of Americans can’t see this transparent fact.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that’s the party line, but they never provide proof.
Click to expand...



the proof has been provided many times, the evidence is clear.  Where have you been?


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that’s the party line, but they never provide proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the proof has been provided many times, the evidence is clear.  Where have you been?
Click to expand...

Nope. Stop believing propaganda.

No doubt you think the general Dumb Don assassinated in cold blood, was a terrorist.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys house is abutting tens of trillions of dollars if not hundreds of trillions of high quality crude oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the reason. They won’t relent to the empire and follow it’s rules. Somehow millions of Americans can’t see this transparent fact.
Click to expand...



that used to be the issue, but since the USA is now energy independent Iran must extort europe, and they are.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that’s the party line, but they never provide proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the proof has been provided many times, the evidence is clear.  Where have you been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Stop believing propaganda.
> 
> No doubt you think the general Dumb Don assassinated in cold blood, was a terrorist.
Click to expand...


not just a terrorist, a leader of terrorists, personally responsible for thousands of american deaths as well as thousands of muslim deaths.  Who TF do you think he was?   was he your hero?   are you a muslim terrorist supporter?   The FBI would like to know.


----------



## Denizen

22lcidw said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys house is abutting tens of trillions of dollars if not hundreds of trillions of high quality crude oil.
Click to expand...


The US doesn't need Saudi oil because it has a crude POTUS.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Redfish said:


> not just a terrorist, a leader of terrorists, personally responsible for thousands of american deaths as well as thousands of muslim deaths.  Who TF do you think he was?   was he your hero?   are you a muslim terrorist supporter?   The FBI would like to know.


No, he is just an adle-brained anarchist loser.

Who gives a fuck what he tries to think?


----------



## Denizen

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
Click to expand...


Saudis were the 9/11 terrorists. No Iranians.

Saudi Sunnis are suicide bombers. No Iranian suicide bombers to date.


----------



## Denizen

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that’s the party line, but they never provide proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the proof has been provided many times, the evidence is clear.  Where have you been?
Click to expand...


Your baggage is empty. You can put it down now.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because its far from America and close to Iran. If I didn't want to provoke and aggravate a person I would not lurk near his house in plain view of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guys house is abutting tens of trillions of dollars if not hundreds of trillions of high quality crude oil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therein lies the reason. They won’t relent to the empire and follow it’s rules. Somehow millions of Americans can’t see this transparent fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that used to be the issue, but since the USA is now energy independent Iran must extort europe, and they are.
Click to expand...

The Empire has onerous sanctions on Iran. This has been true for a long time. Our criminal government is doing all it can to harm the people and economy of Iran. Trump has threatened them with extermination.  One would have to be really stupid to not fear the Empire. After all, it has a long history of mass murder. If you don’t know this, you don’t know much.

Iran is trying to sell their oil NOT using US dollars. This is an unforgivable act in the demented mind of the assholes in our government.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

The U.S. sanctions have forced a 16-fold decrease in Iranian exports to Europe. Those sanctions were put in place by the present administration mainly in 2018, against the impotent protests of all other signers of the JCPOA agreements. The U.S. has also sanctioned all European companies working on the Northstream2 pipeline from Russia to Germany. The U.S. tries to force others to subsidize its expensive oil and LNG exports, while Europeans and others understandably prefer to purchase cheaper oil on an unsanctioned “free market.”

Now the U.S. fracking industry is on the rocks as the price has collapsed due to Covid-19 and the Russian-Saudi price war. The U.S. is becoming more desperate and dangerous than ever, and may well be driven to war or other extreme measures to block even Saudi oil production.


----------



## Markle

gipper said:


> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.



How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?

How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?

*Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
*Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm









						Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
					

Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

The stupidity and often pie-in-the-sky impossible-to-achieve proposals of the Iranian theocratic leadership, are a problem for nuclear-armed Israel and the U.S mainly insofar as they and we believe our own paranoia-laced propaganda. The Iranians sometimes talk like madmen, like Trump and the North Koreans, but they have shown they are pragmatic in action, restraining themselves even when Israelis launch repeated attacks on their allies in Syria. They know they are vulnerable, unarmed with nuclear weapons, and almost all their actions are motivated by their own (not unreasonable) paranoia about Western intentions.


----------



## charwin95

BluesLegend said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is defending Iran. We ( the smart) are defending US from Trump ignorance clown leadershi before we end up in a catastrophic world disaster that you and gullibles cannot put it back.
> 
> All we are doing is upgrading you and the rest poorly informed or wrongly informed cultist members.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "catastrophic world disaster" you say, DRAMA much. lol
Click to expand...

Like I said why don’t you try shooting one of those  flying boat see what happen. 
.


----------



## BluesLegend

charwin95 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left defending BIG OIL Iran, I thought they hated big oil??
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is defending Iran. We ( the smart) are defending US from Trump ignorance clown leadershi before we end up in a catastrophic world disaster that you and gullibles cannot put it back.
> 
> All we are doing is upgrading you and the rest poorly informed or wrongly informed cultist members.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "catastrophic world disaster" you say, DRAMA much. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said why don’t you try shooting one of those  flying boat see what happen.
> .
Click to expand...


57 states, suck it.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
> Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.
> 
> If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.
> 
> KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the left suddenly believed Russia was our enemy when Hillary thought she could blame her loss on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is and was always been an enemy of US.... Till Trump came in licking Putin boots. TRAITOR.....
> 
> Bush, Paul, Hillary, or any other presidential candidates in 2016 election could/would has by far better president than this lousy Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your leftist programming as if it's fact doesn't sway rational people, but I understand it's all you've got.
Click to expand...

Rationale. If you are a Russian loving supporter you are a traitor. This country is so screwed up that we never experience before because of Trump stupidity. Any of those 2016 presidential candidates could/should been far better than this stupid fuck president. You can cry however you want. Trump is very bad for this country.  That’s a fact.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Yes, and the media or social media attempted to make fun of him by suggesting that he was mistakingly saying that a gun boat could fly


And so am i. Because that's funny. He said something pretty stupid. And he is getting made fun of for it. So?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BluesLegend said:


> 57 states, suck it.


Right. Funny.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said many times before — Trump may not “want war” but his policies are making war more likely. He can start one, but his posturing as “Mr. Tough Guy” will make it very hard to stop one once any “incident” starts escalating.
> 
> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.
> 
> The provocative U.S. military presence in this part of the world no longer makes any sense, if it ever did. The intelligent policy is to strategically draw down our forces, withdraw from Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan. Limit our naval forces in the Gulf to a bare minimum. American working people have NO SIDE in any conflict between Sunni Saudi Arabia and Shia Iran. Israel can defend itself. Our wars and interventions have left only wreckage and hatred, refugees and extremism behind, which we try to “clean up” with more interventions and by encouraging more civil war. The real U.S. policy is the same as the Israeli policy — Balkanize the whole region. The U.S., however, also wants ultimately to gain full control of all the oil in the Middle East so as to increase its leverage over China and ALL other countries now competing successfully with our de-industrialized and indebted economy. We cannot and should not try to maintain our world empire indefinitely through military force. This is the present real U.S. bipartisan policy, though it has been frustrated by Iranian resistance, and by Sunni terrorist “blowback.”
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree to have been defeated in the world or upon the world stage, and move on to becoming the weakling of the world eh ?
> 
> Not gonna happen bud. That kind of thinking is over. We will protect our interest around the world, and that's that. It is key to our security, and it will always be. If you don't like that, then go find you a country that you can agree with, and then go there.
Click to expand...

What interests? Our interest and domination around the globe is diminishing because of stupidity and dumb foreign policy.  Russian lovers like you are part of that. Russian ships are now supplying arms in Asia.
Keep that in mind. You and the rest don’t have any clue what you are talking about. All you know is you are so in love with this idiot. That’s all you got. You don’t care of the consequences.
.


----------



## gipper

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
Click to expand...

How do you reconcile the measured response by the madmen in Tehran, after dumb Don’s cold blooded murder of their general?  It has to blow up your entire position. No?  

I mean how could those crazed animals with a death wish, not immediately mass murdered untold numbers of Americans?  It just doesn’t make sense.  No?


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
Click to expand...

Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago. You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families. 
.


----------



## gipper

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The U.S. sanctions have forced a 16-fold decrease in Iranian exports to Europe. Those sanctions were put in place by the present administration mainly in 2018, against the impotent protests of all other signers of the JCPOA agreements. The U.S. has also sanctioned all European companies working on the Northstream2 pipeline from Russia to Germany. The U.S. tries to force others to subsidize its expensive oil and LNG exports, while Europeans and others understandably prefer to purchase cheaper oil on an unsanctioned “free market.”
> 
> Now the U.S. fracking industry is on the rocks as the price has collapsed due to Covid-19 and the Russian-Saudi price war. The U.S. is becoming more desperate and dangerous than ever, and may well be driven to war or other extreme measures to block even Saudi oil production.


Very true. I would not be surprised if all of the sudden one of the Empire’s enemies suddenly and inexplicably attacks US interests.  Of course, it will be a false flag.


----------



## Nostra

Nostra said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we should just wait until they attack a ship and try to sink it like they did to the Cole?  WTF do you think the chinese or russians would do if one of their ships was attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran didn’t do the Cole attack. That was AlQaeda. It was in all the papers. Do keep informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, a US judge ruled the country responsible was the Sudan.  Iran funded and armed the Sudan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again we see that black is white, truth is lie, 2+2 = 22.
> Known “most wanted” Al Qaeda leaders are magically turned into ... agents of Al Qaeda’s greatest enemy, Persian Shia Iran.
> God, some people are truly stupid and shameless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of my post is incorrect?  Please be specific, and bring proof I was wrong.
> 
> If you can't, then STFU Tom Paine 1949
Click to expand...

Well, that got Tom Paine 1949 to STFU


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad thing in your mind how?
> How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?
Click to expand...

If you are a Russian lover against this country you are a traitor. Like Trump. That’s a fact. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad thing in your mind how?
> How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a Russian lover against this country you are a traitor. Like Trump. That’s a fact.
> .
Click to expand...

Seriously dumbass, you just called the duly elected president of the US a traitor.

I doubt you have a firm grasp on reality.

I voted for him, and IMO, he's better than any other president I've seen.
My 8-decade old uncle says the same thing, and I think he had Truman.
Times have been better for sure. You ready for the 7 year famine?


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck! 

Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.


----------



## charwin95

beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.
> 
> How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America.
> 
> We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.
> 
> Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he said it, then it was for your consumption, and it appears that you ate it up hook, line, and sinker. LOL.
Click to expand...

Did you take disinfectant for your delusional? Trump  is the dumbest president that you can imagine to take disinfectant to kill CV. And you are blaming us as a joke? How dumb can you be to say that. So when this idiot is talking we supposed to figure out if he is lying and keep lying then filter whatever the fuck he is bullshiting?  You have to be a real dumb as it is to post something like that.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad thing in your mind how?
> How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a Russian lover against this country you are a traitor. Like Trump. That’s a fact.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously dumbass, you just called the duly elected president of the US a traitor.
> 
> I doubt you have a firm grasp on reality.
> 
> I voted for him, and IMO, he's better than any other president I've seen.
> My 8-decade old uncle says the same thing, and I think he had Truman.
> Times have been better for sure. You ready for the 7 year famine?
> View attachment 327797
Click to expand...

Oh I know I have a real grasp of the reality. You don’t even know  what you are talking about. Look at what is happening to this country. So screwed up because of that idiot. You are so ignorant and stupid because you are so in love with this idiot you don’t know what is right and wrong anymore. You are Russian lover you are a traitor. Trump is a Russian Putin puppet boot licker. That is a fact. 
.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many casualties in this new war?


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
Click to expand...


You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad thing in your mind how?
> How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a Russian lover against this country you are a traitor. Like Trump. That’s a fact.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously dumbass, you just called the duly elected president of the US a traitor.
> 
> I doubt you have a firm grasp on reality.
> 
> I voted for him, and IMO, he's better than any other president I've seen.
> My 8-decade old uncle says the same thing, and I think he had Truman.
> Times have been better for sure. You ready for the 7 year famine?
> View attachment 327797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know I have a real grasp of the reality. You don’t even know  what you are talking about. Look at what is happening to this country. So screwed up because of that idiot. You are so ignorant and stupid because you are so in love with this idiot you don’t know what is right and wrong anymore. You are Russian lover you are a traitor. Trump is a Russian Putin puppet boot licker. That is a fact.
> .
Click to expand...

No you stupid..fuck you probably are a Russian troll.

I am a cracker from Florida with a deep heritage that goes back to before there was an America.

This country..and probably the world is going to shit at 90 miles an hour.

The only way to stop it is if Trump starts hanging the press for lying and bringing all this down on decent people.

Oh! See, I'm not keen on that, but that is the way to mitigate this crisis.

I think there should be a trial and their corruption made certain before a death sentence.

A crisis it is indeed.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
Click to expand...

How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War? 

Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.

You're a blithering idiot, seriously. Hunting for food in your yard is not Civil war.

You're probably not even in America, so this will not affect you, chump!
You'll be starving in whatever country you are in, because you are stupid! Incredibly stupid!
Fucking Monumentally Stupid! Holy Fuck you are stupid!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> How many casualties in this new war?


Zero boats shot down so far.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
Click to expand...


Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
Let me update your dumb ignorance.

if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.

Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food. 
You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad thing in your mind how?
> How badly do you need hanged for being a traitor to the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are a Russian lover against this country you are a traitor. Like Trump. That’s a fact.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously dumbass, you just called the duly elected president of the US a traitor.
> 
> I doubt you have a firm grasp on reality.
> 
> I voted for him, and IMO, he's better than any other president I've seen.
> My 8-decade old uncle says the same thing, and I think he had Truman.
> Times have been better for sure. You ready for the 7 year famine?
> View attachment 327797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know I have a real grasp of the reality. You don’t even know  what you are talking about. Look at what is happening to this country. So screwed up because of that idiot. You are so ignorant and stupid because you are so in love with this idiot you don’t know what is right and wrong anymore. You are Russian lover you are a traitor. Trump is a Russian Putin puppet boot licker. That is a fact.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you stupid..fuck you probably are a Russian troll.
> 
> I am a cracker from Florida with a deep heritage that goes back to before there was an America.
> 
> This country..and probably the world is going to shit at 90 miles an hour.
> 
> The only way to stop it is if Trump starts hanging the press for lying and bringing all this down on decent people.
> 
> Oh! See, I'm not keen on that, but that is the way to mitigate this crisis.
> 
> I think there should be a trial and their corruption made certain before a death sentence.
> 
> A crisis it is indeed.
Click to expand...

I’m a Russian troll? When I’m blasting you for being a traitor. You got it backward Dude. You are a Russian lover traitor. 

Decent people? You are not a decent human American. You talk like a thug Russian gang or Mexican gang member. 

I’m very patriotic American fighting undesirable people like you. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
Click to expand...

In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.

I learned how to do that being a kid in America.

In no way can you be American.

Where you from boy?

I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.

Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!

You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.

I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
There is plenty of food around here.

Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch! 

You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
Click to expand...

I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor. 

My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
Click to expand...

Home of Jewish embezzlers in high-rise condos. That's really Miami and not a key.

Key Largo is a real key, Key Biscayne is Miami. Dade county.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
Click to expand...

Where's your primary home, you unAmerican turd?

If not in America? Just as I figured.
I'd rather be here than Key Biscayne with how things are going. There's more to eat here.
Yeah, they have them umm..Kobia there..those are nice, but little bitty deer and gators is probably what's to eat there.

We got Reds n Yellows, Mackeral, Gators, hogs..squirrels, rabbits, stingrays, sharks.
Angelfish, Sheephead.
Plenty to eat around here. If you go hungry it's your own fault.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
Click to expand...

You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606. 

You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records. 
.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home of Jewish embezzlers in high-rise condos. That's really Miami and not a key.
> 
> Key Largo is a real key, Key Biscayne is Miami. Dade county.
Click to expand...

So? That doesn’t change anything you are still a thug Russian lover. Talk like a MS13 gang member. .


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your primary home, you unAmerican turd?
> 
> If not in America? Just as I figured.
> I'd rather be here than Key Biscayne with how things are going. There's more to eat here.
> Yeah, they have them umm..Kobia there..those are nice, but little bitty deer and gators is probably what's to eat there.
> 
> We got Reds n Yellows, Mackeral, Gators, hogs..squirrels, rabbits, stingrays, sharks.
> Angelfish, Sheephead.
> Plenty to eat around here.
Click to expand...

How can I be an unAmerican when I’m fighting you a Russian lover traitor. You are not an American 

My primary home is here in Southern Ca. It’s in my profile since I joined this site..
Suddenly you live in Tampa. 
How you talk like shit a gang member and Russian lover you are not an American.
I’m very proud patriotic American fighting assholes like you trying to destroy my country. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
Click to expand...

Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.

Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.

Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?

Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!

How many miles is that cable tram that goes up to the mountains, boy?
I already know, but I'm asking you.
How many miles is that cable tram that goes up to the mountains from the desert?

If you live there, you damn sure should know. I can make a phone call right now and those people know.

I have ridden that cable tram, boy. I have been up to the mountains when it's 120 down in the desert.

It was 78 up in the mountains that day..Beautiful stream running.

I already found what I needed to know..and how many miles it is, what do you say?


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
Click to expand...

Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.

Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance. 

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Better Russian than Democrat. 
Better anything than Democrat.

As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.

You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.

You are simply a lying sack of shit.
There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
How many miles is that tram?

You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill

I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tipsycatlover said:


> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.


Iran IS better than Democrats.


----------



## charwin95

This is Tampa, Florida.

tampa florida homeless - Google Search


This is Key Biscayne, Florida and Palm Spring, Ca.

key biscayne florida - Google Search

palm springs ca - Google Search


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
Click to expand...

I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
Click to expand...

Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?

Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck

Here it is!

The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.

You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
You are busted beyond redemption at this point.


			You are being redirected...


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
Click to expand...


Look at that another Russian lover traitor like you. A liar traitor drunk grandma against fellow Americans.

How can people like me better than Iran when I’m exposing Iran military strength?
You and the rest of ignorant idiots  should thank me for exposing all these about Iran military power. don’t you think? 

If not for me. Most or all of you probably doesn’t even know that Russia sell Iran S300  and S400 to be use against my country..


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at that another Russian lover traitor like you. A liar traitor drunk grandma against fellow Americans.
> 
> How can people like me better than Iran when I’m exposing Iran military strength?
> You and the rest of ignorant idiots  should thank me for exposing all these about Iran military power. don’t you think?
> 
> If not for me. Most or all of you probably doesn’t even know that Russia sell Iran S300  and S400 to be use against my country..
Click to expand...

English is not a native language for you. Wtf are you? Bulgarian? Wtf?
Doesn't matter. What does matter is you're a lying-ass shill that claims to live in Palm Springs yet did not know about the mountain tram.

What's the temp in Ranchero Drive area? Right now.

Whoah! That's hot! But it's dry.

100 there is like 83 here.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...

So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.


Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
Click to expand...

You are trying to deflect that you are
1. Russian traitor lover.
2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
3. You are a Russian. 
4. you support civil war.
5. You are here to destroy my country.
6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
Click to expand...

What exactly is your country, comrade?

My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.

It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?

I ain't gonna judge, but your credibility is shot right through the foot as of right now.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at that another Russian lover traitor like you. A liar traitor drunk grandma against fellow Americans.
> 
> How can people like me better than Iran when I’m exposing Iran military strength?
> You and the rest of ignorant idiots  should thank me for exposing all these about Iran military power. don’t you think?
> 
> If not for me. Most or all of you probably doesn’t even know that Russia sell Iran S300  and S400 to be use against my country..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English is not a native language for you. Wtf are you? Bulgarian? Wtf?
> Doesn't matter. What does matter is you're a lying-ass shill that claims to live in Palm Springs yet did not know about the mountain tram.
> 
> What's the temp in Ranchero Drive area? Right now.
Click to expand...


I speak 6 languages.
Dude you are trying to deflect. We are talking about your ignorance and stupidity. Then trying to turn around asking me places. 

Now you are talking about my English. This is my favorite. You are trying to deflect. That is I know that you are running out of ammo. .


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
Click to expand...

Don’t call me comrade because I’m not a Russian. You are a Russian.
 I live here where I exactly I told you. If I live anywhere or somewhere else I will tell you. I don’t need to fucking lie. 
I know you are a low class thug.
.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
Click to expand...

So what if you live in Tampa? You are still a Russian. Low class gang thug member.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t call me comrade because I’m not a Russian. You are a Russian.
> I live here where I exactly I told you. If I live anywhere or somewhere else I will tell you. I don’t need to fucking lie.
> I know you are a low class thug.
> .
Click to expand...

But you were oblivious to the existence of the mountain tram in Palm Springs?

Bullshit! You're a lying hack fucking dog turd.

You have never  ridden that tram, but I have. That's right.


----------



## blackhawk

So how is this shooting war with Iran going? Last I heard there were no dead or wounded on either side.


----------



## charwin95

I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American. 
I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at that another Russian lover traitor like you. A liar traitor drunk grandma against fellow Americans.
> 
> How can people like me better than Iran when I’m exposing Iran military strength?
> You and the rest of ignorant idiots  should thank me for exposing all these about Iran military power. don’t you think?
> 
> If not for me. Most or all of you probably doesn’t even know that Russia sell Iran S300  and S400 to be use against my country..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English is not a native language for you. Wtf are you? Bulgarian? Wtf?
> Doesn't matter. What does matter is you're a lying-ass shill that claims to live in Palm Springs yet did not know about the mountain tram.
> 
> What's the temp in Ranchero Drive area? Right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> Dude you are trying to deflect. We are talking about your ignorance and stupidity. Then trying to turn around asking me places.
> 
> Now you are talking about my English. This is my favorite. You are trying to deflect. That is I know that you are running out of ammo. .
Click to expand...

Chupa Pinga Maricon.

This is something I learned from Cuban friends.

How ya like that one?


----------



## daveman

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
Click to expand...

And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .


Nothing you post can be trusted at this point, you're a fucking liar.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t call me comrade because I’m not a Russian. You are a Russian.
> I live here where I exactly I told you. If I live anywhere or somewhere else I will tell you. I don’t need to fucking lie.
> I know you are a low class thug.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you were oblivious to the existence of the mountain tram in Palm Springs?
> 
> Bullshit! You're a lying hack fucking dog turd.
> 
> You have never  ridden that tram, but I have. That's right.
Click to expand...

How do you even know I have not ridden a tram? You are trying to deflect Dude.

We were talking about your stupidity now you are talking dog shit. You are very easy to trash.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 17 Sailors killed aboard the USS Cole by Islamic terrorists on a motorboat would probably tell you you're retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, because they are likely not whiny little trump cultists like you, and understand the difference between a destroyer on full alert with armed weapons at cruising speed, vs a ship in dock being surprise attacked. But thank you for your expert opinion, designed to shield dear leader's ego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious -- if you get a push alert from China and Iran at the same time, whose talking point do you post first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very funnyYou keep omitting Russia.
> Where do you think the Iran’s are getting or who is Iran main arms supplier? To update how smart you are. From RUSSIA with love.
> 
> If we go to war with Iran. Who do you think the Russian will support? The Iranians.
> 
> KEEP THAT IN MIND ALL OF YOU.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the left suddenly believed Russia was our enemy when Hillary thought she could blame her loss on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia is and was always been an enemy of US.... Till Trump came in licking Putin boots. TRAITOR.....
> 
> Bush, Paul, Hillary, or any other presidential candidates in 2016 election could/would has by far better president than this lousy Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your leftist programming as if it's fact doesn't sway rational people, but I understand it's all you've got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rationale. If you are a Russian loving supporter you are a traitor. This country is so screwed up that we never experience before because of Trump stupidity. Any of those 2016 presidential candidates could/should been far better than this stupid fuck president. You can cry however you want. Trump is very bad for this country.  That’s a fact.
Click to expand...

That's your opinion.  It's worthless.  

And I spelled "rational" right.  If you're going to attempt to correct someone's spelling, make sure you're using the right word.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post can be trusted at this point, you're a fucking liar.
Click to expand...

I don’t need to lie . Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? You are one easy Dude to be trash. 
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> how is this shooting war with Iran going?


Zero boats shot down so far.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t call me comrade because I’m not a Russian. You are a Russian.
> I live here where I exactly I told you. If I live anywhere or somewhere else I will tell you. I don’t need to fucking lie.
> I know you are a low class thug.
> .
Click to expand...

I won't call you comrade no more. I'll call you "Chingawa puto" That seems about right.

My ancestors built America, you derp shill fuck, I'm playing with you like a cat does a mouse, doof.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post can be trusted at this point, you're a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need to lie . Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? You are one easy Dude to be trash.
> .
Click to expand...

So you supposedly live in Palm Springs, but do not know about the mountain tram, amirite?

How is it you're ignorant of that?
It has been a thing for decades, doofus liar.



			You are being redirected...


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many casualties in this new war?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero boats shot down so far.
Click to expand...

I'd say that's a good sign Trump's warning to Iran worked, then.

You, of course, will say something retarded.


----------



## daveman

Marion Morrison said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
Click to expand...

Iran makes no secret of their wish to see America destroyed.

Democrats want the same thing, but are just too chickenshit to say it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> *I don’t need to lie .* Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? You are one easy Dude to be trash.
> .




Yet you do every post, wtf is your problem?

You has serious issues, brah.
You do not live in Palm Springs or Key Biscayne. You're nothing but a liar.


----------



## blackhawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is this shooting war with Iran going?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero boats shot down so far.
Click to expand...

So not much of a war so far good to know this thread title made it seem like we were in WW3.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .


If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> I'd say that's a good sign Trump's warning to Iran worked, then.


Because you are a cultist that suffers a very deep mental deficit as a result. This causes you to find affirmation in anything and everything via confirmation bias and lying to yourself, when necessary.

Hey look, trump's warning even worked in the past, when no gunboats harassed the ships for months!

Obviously, Iran was just doing this to see the rresponse. What they got was a president completely at odds with the military. I am sure they are very pleased withthis response.


----------



## Marion Morrison

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
Click to expand...

Well.. my people came from Spain and France, but I'm an American.
Charwin is simply a liar.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
Click to expand...


You are as dumb and ignorant as Marion and the rest.
Why am I sucking Iran ass when I’m exposing Iran military strength here in the internet? Can you answer that?

If not for me you don’t have a clue that Iran is not a weakling like Iraq, Kuwait or Saudi. Most or all of you don’t even know that Iran have S400 sold by Russian to be use against my country.
They have thousands of those short range missiles that  can easily reach Saudi and Kuwait or any ships or country  inside the Persian Gulf. Thousands of those speed boats to be used against US destroyer ONLY  inside the Persian gulf not designed outside Persian Gulf 
Saudi has only few dozens of Patriot missiles  but not enough when they rain hundreds of 
Iran short range missiles 
.
You want to talk about Abu Sayaf in southern Philippines? Or Jordan, Syrian, Vietnam, China? I can do that too. 
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> So not much of a war so far good to know this thread title made it seem like we were in WW3.


Well, i think the thread title operates from the assumption that someone on the planet takes our mentally ill president seriously. As we know, they do not, and that includes our own Navy.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
Click to expand...

Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard. 
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as dumb and ignorant as Marion and the rest.
> Why am I sucking Iran ass when I’m exposing Iran military strength here in the internet? Can you answer that?
> 
> If not for me you don’t have a clue that Iran is not a weakling like Iraq, Kuwait or Saudi. Most or all of you don’t even know that Iran have S400 sold by Russian to be use against my country.
> They have thousands of those short range missiles that  can easily reach Saudi and Kuwait or any ships or country  inside the Persian Gulf. Thousands of those speed boats to be used against US destroyer ONLY  inside the Persian gulf not designed outside Persian Gulf
> Saudi has only few dozens of Patriot missiles  but not enough when they rain hundreds of
> Iran short range missiles
> .
> You want to talk about Abu Sayaf in southern Philippines? Or Jordan, Syrian, Vietnam, China? I can do that too.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh! You're Iranian. NOW I get it.

I hope my country never attacks yours, for the people's sake.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a good sign Trump's warning to Iran worked, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a cultist that suffers a very deep mental deficit as a result. This causes you to find affirmation in anything and everything via confirmation bias.
> 
> Hey look, trump's warning even worked in the past, when no gunboats harassed the ships for months!
> 
> Obviously, Iran was just doing this to see the rresponse. What they got was a president completely at odds with the military. I am sure they are very pleased withthis response.
Click to expand...

You keep making claims for which you have no proof.

Kinda sounds like you're the cultist here.


----------



## blackhawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not much of a war so far good to know this thread title made it seem like we were in WW3.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i think the thread title operates from the assumption that someone on the planet takes our mentally ill president seriously. As we know, they do not, and that includes our own Navy.
Click to expand...

Seems more like the thread tiitle is based on the fact the OP is beyond nuts in any event as long Iran is not doing something as stupid as attacking  American warships and none of their boats have been shot down I'm good goint to watch the orginal Predator on DVD.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as dumb and ignorant as Marion and the rest.
> Why am I sucking Iran ass when I’m exposing Iran military strength here in the internet? Can you answer that?
> 
> If not for me you don’t have a clue that Iran is not a weakling like Iraq, Kuwait or Saudi. Most or all of you don’t even know that Iran have S400 sold by Russian to be use against my country.
> They have thousands of those short range missiles that  can easily reach Saudi and Kuwait or any ships or country  inside the Persian Gulf. Thousands of those speed boats to be used against US destroyer ONLY  inside the Persian gulf not designed outside Persian Gulf
> Saudi has only few dozens of Patriot missiles  but not enough when they rain hundreds of
> Iran short range missiles
> .
> You want to talk about Abu Sayaf in southern Philippines? Or Jordan, Syrian, Vietnam, China? I can do that too.
> .
Click to expand...

"Your country"?  You mean Spain?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
Click to expand...

Simmer down, Cupcake.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard.
> .
Click to expand...

Bullshit! You're an Iranian spy! You already outed yourself, dumbshit!

Fucking Derp!


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh.  An American identifies as American.

If you consider yourself a Spaniard, move to Spain.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your primary home, you unAmerican turd?
> 
> If not in America? Just as I figured.
> I'd rather be here than Key Biscayne with how things are going. There's more to eat here.
> Yeah, they have them umm..Kobia there..those are nice, but little bitty deer and gators is probably what's to eat there.
> 
> We got Reds n Yellows, Mackeral, Gators, hogs..squirrels, rabbits, stingrays, sharks.
> Angelfish, Sheephead.
> Plenty to eat around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be an unAmerican when I’m fighting you a Russian lover traitor. You are not an American
> 
> My primary home is here in Southern Ca. It’s in my profile since I joined this site..
> Suddenly you live in Tampa.
> How you talk like shit a gang member and Russian lover you are not an American.
> I’m very proud patriotic American fighting assholes like you trying to destroy my country.
> .
Click to expand...

*My primary home is here in Southern Ca.*

So, you live in N. Mexico.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's a good sign Trump's warning to Iran worked, then.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are a cultist that suffers a very deep mental deficit as a result. This causes you to find affirmation in anything and everything via confirmation bias.
> 
> Hey look, trump's warning even worked in the past, when no gunboats harassed the ships for months!
> 
> Obviously, Iran was just doing this to see the rresponse. What they got was a president completely at odds with the military. I am sure they are very pleased withthis response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep making claims for which you have no proof.
> 
> Kinda sounds like you're the cultist here.
Click to expand...

All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

blackhawk said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not much of a war so far good to know this thread title made it seem like we were in WW3.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i think the thread title operates from the assumption that someone on the planet takes our mentally ill president seriously. As we know, they do not, and that includes our own Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems more like the thread tiitle is based on the fact the OP is beyond nuts in any event as long Iran is not doing something as stupid as attacking  American warships and none of their boats have been shot down I'm good goint to watch the orginal Predator on DVD.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're good. The president's mental diarrhea on twitter is very detached from reality. The Navy assured us that he is full of shit. Enjoy the movie.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. my people came from Spain and France, but I'm an American.
> Charwin is simply a liar.
Click to expand...


Your parents  came from Spain and France I doubt it. Probably came from Moscow.  You are a Russian, you prove it and you don’t even denied it. This is why you are using comrade. You are lying not me.

You are very easy and weak to trash. 

My parents came from Spain I’m born here doesn’t mean I’m not an American. You are very ignorant. If a Chinese boy was born here. you call that Asian American.
So if a Spaniard was born here. What do you call that? I’ll give you that chance to answer that.
. 
.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I don’t need to lie .* Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? You are one easy Dude to be trash.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you do every post, wtf is your problem?
> 
> You has serious issues, brah.
> You do not live in Palm Springs or Key Biscayne. You're nothing but a liar.
Click to expand...


And how do you even know that? Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? If i answered your questions about places you are off the hook from your dumb stupidity and ignorance.

WTF is my problem? I don’t have a problem. You have a problem dude. Consult your alcoholic and meth adviser.

Dude you are one lousy liar Russian. You don’t even denied it.

So next time if you want to talk to me properly. I will talk to you the right manner. If you come in and talking showing me your low class human thug Russian or MS13 gang member. I will not hesitate to trash you. YOU GOT THAT RUSSIAN BOY?
.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
Click to expand...

Im asking you again.

Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.

So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
.


----------



## xyz

gulfman said:


> I agree,Let Iran shoot at one of our ships and kill a few Americans before we act.


You're an idiot. You know full well that if a foreign ship shoots at a US Navy ship, the Navy ship will retaliate. No matter who is POTUS.

There are certain protocols for ship encounters. As there is for airplanes. If these were not followed, the US would have risked being at war with the Soviet Union and Russia probably thousands of times. 

And also, you can't "shoot down" a boat, unless you are way below it, and torpedoes are not shot straight up from below.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You're an Iranian spy! You already outed yourself, dumbshit!
> 
> Fucking Derp!
Click to expand...

How am I an Iranian spy when I’m exposing 
Iran  military strength in Persian gulf? 
How can you be this dumb moron and stupid?  

You are a Russian.
.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better Russian than Democrat.
> Better anything than Democrat.
> 
> As it turns out.  Trump was right again.  Iran backed off.  I suppose this makes Iran better than a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> Iran IS better than Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at that another Russian lover traitor like you. A liar traitor drunk grandma against fellow Americans.
> 
> How can people like me better than Iran when I’m exposing Iran military strength?
> You and the rest of ignorant idiots  should thank me for exposing all these about Iran military power. don’t you think?
> 
> If not for me. Most or all of you probably doesn’t even know that Russia sell Iran S300  and S400 to be use against my country..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English is not a native language for you. Wtf are you? Bulgarian? Wtf?
> Doesn't matter. What does matter is you're a lying-ass shill that claims to live in Palm Springs yet did not know about the mountain tram.
> 
> What's the temp in Ranchero Drive area? Right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I speak 6 languages.
> Dude you are trying to deflect. We are talking about your ignorance and stupidity. Then trying to turn around asking me places.
> 
> Now you are talking about my English. This is my favorite. You are trying to deflect. That is I know that you are running out of ammo. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chupa Pinga Maricon.
> 
> This is something I learned from Cuban friends.
> 
> How ya like that one?
Click to expand...

Meaning you came from Cuba joining your Russian comrade. 

Chupa? exactly what I’ve said about you a low class scum gang member.  A thug.


----------



## Norman

Announcement to the OP:

President Trump has just won the "shooting war".


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as dumb and ignorant as Marion and the rest.
> Why am I sucking Iran ass when I’m exposing Iran military strength here in the internet? Can you answer that?
> 
> If not for me you don’t have a clue that Iran is not a weakling like Iraq, Kuwait or Saudi. Most or all of you don’t even know that Iran have S400 sold by Russian to be use against my country.
> They have thousands of those short range missiles that  can easily reach Saudi and Kuwait or any ships or country  inside the Persian Gulf. Thousands of those speed boats to be used against US destroyer ONLY  inside the Persian gulf not designed outside Persian Gulf
> Saudi has only few dozens of Patriot missiles  but not enough when they rain hundreds of
> Iran short range missiles
> .
> You want to talk about Abu Sayaf in southern Philippines? Or Jordan, Syrian, Vietnam, China? I can do that too.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! You're Iranian. NOW I get it.
> 
> I hope my country never attacks yours, for the people's sake.
Click to expand...

Your country is Russia. What are you talking about Dude? My country will blow your ass big time.  
I don’t expect Russian planes or soldiers will make to US soil but I can guarantee you US soldiers and NATO will roll inside your country....


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  An American identifies as American.
> 
> If you consider yourself a Spaniard, move to Spain.
Click to expand...

Why? I was born here.


----------



## Markle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> how is this shooting war with Iran going?
> 
> 
> 
> Zero boats shot down so far.
Click to expand...


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your primary home, you unAmerican turd?
> 
> If not in America? Just as I figured.
> I'd rather be here than Key Biscayne with how things are going. There's more to eat here.
> Yeah, they have them umm..Kobia there..those are nice, but little bitty deer and gators is probably what's to eat there.
> 
> We got Reds n Yellows, Mackeral, Gators, hogs..squirrels, rabbits, stingrays, sharks.
> Angelfish, Sheephead.
> Plenty to eat around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be an unAmerican when I’m fighting you a Russian lover traitor. You are not an American
> 
> My primary home is here in Southern Ca. It’s in my profile since I joined this site..
> Suddenly you live in Tampa.
> How you talk like shit a gang member and Russian lover you are not an American.
> I’m very proud patriotic American fighting assholes like you trying to destroy my country.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My primary home is here in Southern Ca.*
> 
> So, you live in N. Mexico.
Click to expand...

And here’s another idiot. You don’t know where southern Ca is? 
.


----------



## charwin95

Russian planes intercepted at Alaskan coast March and April 2020. These are more dangerous and threatening against US than small flying boats.

Putin is really stupid by the time his planes take off crossing ocean and with air tanker we already they are heading this way. 









						US and Canadian jets intercept Russian reconnaissance aircraft off Alaska
					

US F-22 stealth jets and Canadian CF-18 fighters intercepted two Russian reconnaissance aircraft while they were flying off the Alaskan coast on Monday, according to North America Aerospace Defense Command.




					www.cnn.com
				












						US fighter jets intercept Russian aircraft near Alaska
					

U.S. Air Force fighter jets intercepted two Russian patrol aircraft near Alaska on Wednesday, North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) announced.




					thehill.com


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was blasting your fellow idiot for promoting a civil war. Then you came in supporting him. What that makes you? You are from Tampa. What is that supposed to mean? You are still  a Russian lover a traitor.
> 
> My second home is Key Biscayne, Florida.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your primary home, you unAmerican turd?
> 
> If not in America? Just as I figured.
> I'd rather be here than Key Biscayne with how things are going. There's more to eat here.
> Yeah, they have them umm..Kobia there..those are nice, but little bitty deer and gators is probably what's to eat there.
> 
> We got Reds n Yellows, Mackeral, Gators, hogs..squirrels, rabbits, stingrays, sharks.
> Angelfish, Sheephead.
> Plenty to eat around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I be an unAmerican when I’m fighting you a Russian lover traitor. You are not an American
> 
> My primary home is here in Southern Ca. It’s in my profile since I joined this site..
> Suddenly you live in Tampa.
> How you talk like shit a gang member and Russian lover you are not an American.
> I’m very proud patriotic American fighting assholes like you trying to destroy my country.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *My primary home is here in Southern Ca.*
> 
> So, you live in N. Mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here’s another idiot. You don’t know where southern Ca is?
> .
Click to expand...

Yep.  It’s in N. Mexico.


----------



## xyz

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> There are powerful forces that want war. I’m not talking about the idiots here on USM. The Israelis have long wanted the U.S. to attack Iran. Crucially, American Oil interests that once stood to lose a fortune if the Persian Gulf was shut down now would mostly also welcome the resulting rise in the price of oil. Even Russia would benefit. Here I disagree with charwin95, who I think earlier said that Russia would stand by Iran no matter what. I otherwise sympathize with his concerns.


That is a very interesting point. I also thought a couple of years ago that Russia would benefit from a war between the US and Iran. And yes, I still think they could benefit from it somewhat, however, I think Putin does not want that. I suppose some of the reasons could be to have their foot in the region and business interests.

But the real reason I think that is because Donnie wanted to retaliate against the Iranian missile attack, and then suddenly backed down. 

I would bet anything Putin got on the line and told him to sit his ass down and back down.

All the while Bibi and Mohammed Bin Salman were screaming "sick 'em" up to that point.


----------



## xyz

dannyboys said:


> Posted by a twelve year old who still sees things through rose colored glasses.
> If the US reduces it's military presence in the Gulf how many more oil tankers would be boarded by Somali pirates and Iranian military dressed up like Somali pirates and held ransom?
> That part of the world has been a shitstain on the world for thousands of years.
> Iran has been activally attempting "Balkaize' the entire region for thousands of years.


I think even in the 6th grade I knew enough geography to tell the the difference from the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Aden, where the Somali pirates are.


----------



## xyz

Meister said:


> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Ears owns that no matter how you deflect that point.


Under Donald Trump, drone strikes far exceed Obama's numbers


----------



## xyz

wamose said:


> I'd say Trump's statement was more of a warning to Iran than an announcement. Iran is more concerned with stirring up Islam against the US. Iran is a great country with tremendous wrestlers but they're run by gangsters who pretend to be religious.


Shi'ites are not a majority and do not control Islam, any more than Mormons control Christianity.


----------



## lennypartiv

joaquinmiller said:


> Nothing boosts oil prices quite like a Middle East shooting war!  Just talking about one is usually good for a few pennies.


It would be good for more than just increasing the oil prices back to where they should be.  A war with Iran would require us to increase production at our defense plants.  Those recently laid off could get jobs at these defense plants.  And of course this would be a great opportunity to test new weaponry to see if it works as expected or if it needs tweaks.


----------



## lennypartiv

Denizen said:


> Dopey Donald Trump has forever created the circumstance where the US cannot afford a war after huge budget deficits and huge Federal government debt growth.


Nonsense.  War is good for the economy.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im asking you again.
> 
> Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.
> 
> So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
> .
Click to expand...

I have no idea why you're sucking Iran's ass.  Prolly 'cause you hate America?  

Sure, Iran might have decent hardware.  But do they have adequately-trained troops to operate it?

In the Korean War, the Commies flew Soviet MIG-15s, which were in most respects superior to the American F-86 Sabres we flew against them.

The MIGs got their asses handed to them.  Why?  Training.  Our pilots were simply better than theirs, and they lost the air war, regardless of the hardware.

Now you might want to _shut the fuck up_, kid.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My God. I m pure bred here in America but my blood still a Spaniard.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  An American identifies as American.
> 
> If you consider yourself a Spaniard, move to Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? I was born here.
Click to expand...

Then act like it, boy.


----------



## DOTR

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



  Americans and the military do appreciate it however.


----------



## Nostra

So, when does the shooting begin?

Kinda hard to have a shooting war with no shooting.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DOTR said:


> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.


Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
Click to expand...

And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.

Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
Click to expand...

All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
Click to expand...

We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> We've been through this.


Correct. And you hit a brick wall, had no argument at all, and have been whining like a little bitch ever since.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been through this.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. And you hit a brick wall, had no argument at all, and have been whining like a little bitch ever since.
Click to expand...

Oh, I had arguments.  You know, like "Prove he said that."

You didn't, by the way.  You just kept insisting it was true, as if that proves anything to normal people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> You know, like "Prove he said that."


Who said...what? Daveman, you dont even know or remember what you are crybabying about.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, like "Prove he said that."
> 
> 
> 
> Who said...what? Daveman, you dont even know or remember what you are crybabying about.
Click to expand...

Oh, look.  You had yet another chance to prove your claim, and you pussy out again.

Did I mention you're a pussy?  True story!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, like "Prove he said that."
> 
> 
> 
> Who said...what? Daveman, you dont even know or remember what you are crybabying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look.  You had yet another chance to prove your claim, and you pussy out again.
> 
> Did I mention you're a pussy?  True story!
Click to expand...

Already proven, many times over. That's why you are here crying like a little bitch right now. Its all there in the thread for all to see.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, like "Prove he said that."
> 
> 
> 
> Who said...what? Daveman, you dont even know or remember what you are crybabying about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look.  You had yet another chance to prove your claim, and you pussy out again.
> 
> Did I mention you're a pussy?  True story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already proven, many times over. That's why you are here crying like a little bitch right now. Its all there in the thread for all to see.
Click to expand...

You claimed he never gave the order.

You ever going to get around to proving it?

Hint:  No.  No, you're not.

You're an annoying child.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



The OP can't read, comprehend, and/or he's like most PROGS unable to apply critical thought.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> You claimed he never gave the order.


False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed he never gave the order.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.
Click to expand...

Gosh.  Coming from you, that means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed he never gave the order.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh.  Coming from you, that means absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...

Cool whining.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed he never gave the order.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh.  Coming from you, that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool whining.
Click to expand...

Except...you did state it as fact.

So I'm not lying.  YOU are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed he never gave the order.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh.  Coming from you, that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except...you did state it as fact.
> 
> So I'm not lying.  YOU are.
Click to expand...

Well thats pretty much true. I think it is obvious. But i wouldnt stake my life on it. Daveman, look at the depth of your intellect. This is your big point. Haha...moron... My personal little ankle biter....


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed he never gave the order.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I said he probably didnt, given his reputation as a pathological liar. Now youre a liar, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh.  Coming from you, that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except...you did state it as fact.
> 
> So I'm not lying.  YOU are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats pretty much true. I think it is obvious. But i wouldnt stake my life on it. Daveman, look at the depth of your intellect. This is your big point. Haha...moron... My personal little ankle biter....
Click to expand...

Don't flatter yourself.  You're just a momentary amusement.  When you get too boring...and really, given your one-note-song, it never takes long...I'll just ignore you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Don't flatter yourself. You're just a momentary amusement


Says the ankle biter that has followed me around for the entire thread. Daveman, you obviously know less than nothing about any of this. All you heard ewas a slam on your fatboy god, and it triggered you.


----------



## Meister

xyz said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Ears owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Donald Trump, drone strikes far exceed Obama's numbers
Click to expand...

Creating wars and cleaning up wars.  Put things in context, abc


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't flatter yourself. You're just a momentary amusement
> 
> 
> 
> Says the ankle biter that has followed me around for the entire thread. Daveman, you obviously know less than nothing about any of this. All you heard ewas a slam on your fatboy god, and it triggered you.
Click to expand...

You're still flattering yourself, despite having absolutely no reason to do so.


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Russian planes intercepted at Alaskan coast March and April 2020. These are more dangerous and threatening against US than small flying boats.
> 
> Putin is really stupid by the time his planes take off crossing ocean and with air tanker we already they are heading this way.



So good, great in fact, that someone with a lot more intelligence and information (President Donald Trump) is making the decisions and not someone as ignorant as yourself.

Those flying the jets are highly trained and are directed by other people who are highly trained interested in obtaining information about our flights, reaction times, and results.  Is there a chance of a mishap?  Sure, but that chance is minuscule.

On the other hand, you believe that those men handling those boats are highly educated and trained as well and have people overseeing them who are at least as well educated and are highly trained.  Just the opposite is true.  They are uneducated with no more leadership than your run of the mill suicide bomber.  All they know is that their families will be handsomely rewarded for killing infidels.

You don't think there is as much or more risk from small terrorists as from the Russian military.  How many people brought down the Twin Towers?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russian planes intercepted at Alaskan coast March and April 2020. These are more dangerous and threatening against US than small flying boats.
> 
> Putin is really stupid by the time his planes take off crossing ocean and with air tanker we already they are heading this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good, great in fact, that someone with a lot more intelligence and information (President Donald Trump) is making the decisions and not someone as ignorant as yourself.
> 
> Those flying the jets are highly trained and are directed by other people who are highly trained interested in obtaining information about our flights, reaction times, and results.  Is there a chance of a mishap?  Sure, but that chance is minuscule.
> 
> On the other hand, you believe that those men handling those boats are highly educated and trained as well and have people overseeing them who are at least as well educated and are highly trained.  Just the opposite is true.  They are uneducated with no more leadership than your run of the mill suicide bomber.  All they know is that their families will be handsomely rewarded for killing infidels.
> 
> You don't think there is as much or more risk from small terrorists as from the Russian military.  How many people brought down the Twin Towers?
Click to expand...

There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.


----------



## Markle

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.



They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
Click to expand...

Lies.

Military brass praised the decision.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Meister said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the war monger, not the bad orange man.  Ears owns that no matter how you deflect that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Under Donald Trump, drone strikes far exceed Obama's numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating wars and cleaning up wars.  Put things in context, abc
Click to expand...


Yes, put things in context!

The mistakes of the past have been mostly _bipartisan_. Of course Obama’s administration made mistrakes. As you said earlier, “Obama was a warmonger.” Actually you said “_the_ warmonger” — as if he was uniquely that! Yet did not Obama also, at political risk to himself, break previous precedent and with all the great powers of the world sign the JCPOA accords? This was supposed to be a crucial first step, which if followed by others could have reshaped the Middle East. When Obama finally refused to be drawn further into the insane civil war in Syria, another move he was roundly criticized for, was he not clearly correct? What _policy_, not what man, is correct? _That_ is what everybody should be discussing. We act as if there is no alternative to all our military adventurism. But there is. Opposing U.S. imperialism isn’t automatically “left” or “right.” This administration has not changed our old dead-end policies one iota, merely returned to them to “Make America Great Again.”

The U.S has doubled down, doubled its presence in the Gulf since the JCPOA was torn up and “extreme sanctions” introduced. Now, as I have pointed out, objective factors seem to be making war more likely. Trump, in my opinion, really does _not_ want war now. But that may prove insignificant in the end. He has pushed Iran into a corner and has left no easy road for Iran or himself to pull back from the precipice. Obama also, and _truly,_ did not _want_  to be “the warmonger.”

What does this administration really stand for in the Middle East? In Iraq? In Syria? In our relations with Iran? What the f*ck are we doing there — “creating wars and cleaning up wars”?


----------



## daveman

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies.
> 
> Military brass praised the decision.
Click to expand...

Who you gonna believe -- professional military officers, or some angry internet retard?


----------



## gipper

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
Click to expand...

Is this your thought process?  I’m certain it’s the OP’s thought process.

_“The US needs to constantly bully the world, drop bombs, patrol the skies with drones, torture people, arm terrorists, start wars for oil, starve civilians, and surveil everyone on earth while endangering us with nuclear brinkmanship, because if it didn’t, the bad guys would win.”_

So much truth in that statement. Can you see it?


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your thought process?  I’m certain it’s the OP’s thought process.
> 
> _“The US needs to constantly bully the world, drop bombs, patrol the skies with drones, torture people, arm terrorists, start wars for oil, starve civilians, and surveil everyone on earth while endangering us with nuclear brinkmanship, because if it didn’t, the bad guys would win.”_
> 
> So much truth in that statement. Can you see it?
Click to expand...

Or maybe this better explains your “thinking.”

_“I mean can you imagine if the US stopped circling the planet with hundreds of bases, waging dozens of undeclared military operations, imprisoning journalists and obliterating every nation which refuses to bow to it? We might all find ourselves ruled by some sort of evil tyrant!”_


----------



## miketx

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So where's all the shooting, liar?


----------



## dannyboys

xyz said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a twelve year old who still sees things through rose colored glasses.
> If the US reduces it's military presence in the Gulf how many more oil tankers would be boarded by Somali pirates and Iranian military dressed up like Somali pirates and held ransom?
> That part of the world has been a shitstain on the world for thousands of years.
> Iran has been activally attempting "Balkaize' the entire region for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> I think even in the 6th grade I knew enough geography to tell the the difference from the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Aden, where the Somali pirates are.
Click to expand...

I was referring to the entire region asshole!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many casualties so far? Well besides TDS victims....


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

_Given present U.S. offensive policy, the assassination of the #2 leader in Iran, the continuing U.S. military buildup in the Gulf, the “extreme sanctions” program and Trump’s “destroy them if they harass us in their own Gulf” orders ... “more shooting” is inevitable. But the Iranians have not been the aggressors here, they are not looking for a fight, are not “suicidal.” Here is a short article showing Iran leaders trying to deal with American provocations:_

*‘Iran will never initiate any conflict in the region,’ Rouhani says amid raging tensions with US*

Tehran will not be the instigator of hostilities with the US in the region, Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani has said. The countries traded military threats earlier this week.

Rouhani made his comments during a phone call with the Emir of Qatar, Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, on Saturday. “The Islamic Republic of Iran closely monitors and tracks the activities and movements of the Americans, but will never initiate any conflict or tension in the region,” he said.

At the same time, Rouhani reiterated that Tehran considers the US sanctions against the country illegal under international law, and said that they are preventing the International Monetary Fund (IMF) from lending Iran money amid the fight against the Covid-19 pandemic. We believe that all countries must stand together in the fight against the coronavirus and take a clear stand against the hostile actions of the United States.

On Wednesday, US President Donald Trump warned that he has issued an order to destroy Iranian patrol boats if they “harass” American ships. The commander of Iran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, Major General Hossein Salami, responded by saying that the nation’s naval forces will attack US ships if they target any Iranian vessels, including non-military ones.

Several US and Iranian warships were involved in a standoff in the Persian Gulf last week, with both sides accusing each other of provocations....

‘Iran will never initiate any conflict in the region,’ Rouhani says amid raging tensions with US


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.
> 
> How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America.
> 
> We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.
> 
> Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he said it, then it was for your consumption, and it appears that you ate it up hook, line, and sinker. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take disinfectant for your delusional? Trump  is the dumbest president that you can imagine to take disinfectant to kill CV. And you are blaming us as a joke? How dumb can you be to say that. So when this idiot is talking we supposed to figure out if he is lying and keep lying then filter whatever the fuck he is bullshiting?  You have to be a real dumb as it is to post something like that.
Click to expand...



If he had made the disinfectant comment it would have been dumb, but he did not say what you idiots are claiming.   

why don't you take Biden's advise and "fire a shotgun out your back door"?   Now that was dumb


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

This comnent of Redfish  and charwin95 ‘s previous comment about “Lysol” is completely off topic! Can we at least stay on topic?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Yes, Meister, you are correct! Libya was another disaster on Obama’s watch, a mistake even worse than his Afghanistan “surge” that turned into an “endless war.” I didn’t vote for Hillary. I hope Trump has the balls to end the Afghan occupation. Libya was pushed especially by Hillary’s faction, supported by most Republicans (and some European powers). Obama later regretted this — but the damage was done.


----------



## joaquinmiller

miketx said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> So where's all the shooting, liar?
Click to expand...


No need for shooting.  Just the announcement gave a temporary boost to oil prices.  That's all the corrupt profiteers wanted.


----------



## eagle1462010

Yawn........Iran has played this game since 1979........

If they challenge our ships again cutting in an out in front of them........unlocking their guns trying to provoke us.

Blow their skinny asses out of the water............sounds like a plan.


----------



## Marion Morrison

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are as dumb and ignorant as Marion and the rest.
> Why am I sucking Iran ass when I’m exposing Iran military strength here in the internet? Can you answer that?
> 
> If not for me you don’t have a clue that Iran is not a weakling like Iraq, Kuwait or Saudi. Most or all of you don’t even know that Iran have S400 sold by Russian to be use against my country.
> They have thousands of those short range missiles that  can easily reach Saudi and Kuwait or any ships or country  inside the Persian Gulf. Thousands of those speed boats to be used against US destroyer ONLY  inside the Persian gulf not designed outside Persian Gulf
> Saudi has only few dozens of Patriot missiles  but not enough when they rain hundreds of
> Iran short range missiles
> .
> You want to talk about Abu Sayaf in southern Philippines? Or Jordan, Syrian, Vietnam, China? I can do that too.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your country"?  You mean Spain?
Click to expand...

No, it has to be somewhere in the Persian Gulf. Hard to pin this slimy wiggler down.


----------



## Nostra

daveman said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lies.
> 
> Military brass praised the decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who you gonna believe -- professional military officers, or some angry internet retard?
Click to expand...

Coin flip.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Markle said:


> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time


And on full alert, with armed and manned weapons.


----------



## gipper

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
Click to expand...

The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor. 

We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes. 

Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

gipper said:


> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting


We have been told that for decades by Iran, via explicit threats to do so.


----------



## DOTR

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
Click to expand...


  Iran...the libertarians paradise.


----------



## Nostra

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
Click to expand...


We have been told that by Iran.









						Iran Raises Stakes in U.S. Showdown With Threat to Close Hormuz
					

Iran will close the Strait of Hormuz, a waterway vital for global oil shipments, if the country is prevented from using it, a senior military official said on Monday in what appears to be a response to the U.S. plan to end waivers on Iranian oil exports.




					www.bloomberg.com
				











						Strait of Hormuz: Why does Iran threaten to close it?
					

Control of the strategically-important Strait of Hormuz has been at the heart of Iran's asymmetric war strategy for decades.




					www.euronews.com
				











						2011–2012 Strait of Hormuz dispute - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## gipper

DOTR said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran...the libertarians paradise.
Click to expand...

Always believe your government. They are always right. 

Achtung! Heil Hitler!


----------



## DOTR

gipper said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran...the libertarians paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always believe your government. They are always right.
> 
> Achtung! Heil Hitler!
Click to expand...


   Well my government is slightly more reliable than yours...Iran.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So you would rather have another USS Cole situation ?


----------



## gipper

DOTR said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran...the libertarians paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always believe your government. They are always right.
> 
> Achtung! Heil Hitler!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my government is slightly more reliable than yours...Iran.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah it’s reliably warlike.


----------



## ABikerSailor

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im asking you again.
> 
> Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.
> 
> So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you're sucking Iran's ass.  Prolly 'cause you hate America?
> 
> Sure, Iran might have decent hardware.  But do they have adequately-trained troops to operate it?
> 
> In the Korean War, the Commies flew Soviet MIG-15s, which were in most respects superior to the American F-86 Sabres we flew against them.
> 
> The MIGs got their asses handed to them.  Why?  Training.  Our pilots were simply better than theirs, and they lost the air war, regardless of the hardware.
> 
> Now you might want to _shut the fuck up_, kid.
Click to expand...


Actually, you got your "facts" a bit messed up again.  Yes, we did establish air superiority, and yes, it was because of the training, but the training came about because our pilots were getting their asses handed to them by MIGs, especially when attacked from behind.

So, the response was to create the US Navy's "Top Gun" program to get our pilots better and more intensive training.









						United States Navy Strike Fighter Tactics Instructor program - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ABikerSailor

Markle said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
Click to expand...


You've never been on a US Navy vessel from your ignorant statement.  Ships generally cruise at whatever their cruising speed is, only speeding up for emergencies that they have to get there quickly, or slowing down to do things like UNREP (Underway Replenishment).

Onboard the USNS CONCORD, they kept a constant speed of around 20 knots, slowing down to 15 when we were doing UNREP.

Most cruisers generally sail at around 20 to 25 knots.

And, for an aircraft carrier, they generally cruise at whatever speed will get 30 knots of wind over the deck, because that is what it takes to launch aircraft.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _Given present U.S. offensive policy, the assassination of the #2 leader in Iran, the continuing U.S. military buildup in the Gulf, the “extreme sanctions” program and Trump’s “destroy them if they harass us in their own Gulf” orders ... “more shooting” is inevitable. But the Iranians have not been the aggressors here, they are not looking for a fight, are not “suicidal.” Here is a short article showing Iran leaders trying to deal with American provocations:_
> 
> *‘Iran will never initiate any conflict in the region,’ Rouhani says amid raging tensions with US*
> 
> Tehran will not be the instigator of hostilities with the US in the region, Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani has said. The countries traded military threats earlier this week.
> 
> Rouhani made his comments during a phone call with the Emir of Qatar, Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani, on Saturday. “The Islamic Republic of Iran closely monitors and tracks the activities and movements of the Americans, but will never initiate any conflict or tension in the region,” he said.
> 
> At the same time, Rouhani reiterated that Tehran considers the US sanctions against the country illegal under international law, and said that they are preventing the International Monetary Fund (IMF) from lending Iran money amid the fight against the Covid-19 pandemic. We believe that all countries must stand together in the fight against the coronavirus and take a clear stand against the hostile actions of the United States.
> 
> On Wednesday, US President Donald Trump warned that he has issued an order to destroy Iranian patrol boats if they “harass” American ships. The commander of Iran’s elite Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, Major General Hossein Salami, responded by saying that the nation’s naval forces will attack US ships if they target any Iranian vessels, including non-military ones.
> 
> Several US and Iranian warships were involved in a standoff in the Persian Gulf last week, with both sides accusing each other of provocations....
> 
> ‘Iran will never initiate any conflict in the region,’ Rouhani says amid raging tensions with US


And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.  Remember when they immediately took responsibility for shooting down the Ukraine airliner?


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im asking you again.
> 
> Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.
> 
> So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you're sucking Iran's ass.  Prolly 'cause you hate America?
> 
> Sure, Iran might have decent hardware.  But do they have adequately-trained troops to operate it?
> 
> In the Korean War, the Commies flew Soviet MIG-15s, which were in most respects superior to the American F-86 Sabres we flew against them.
> 
> The MIGs got their asses handed to them.  Why?  Training.  Our pilots were simply better than theirs, and they lost the air war, regardless of the hardware.
> 
> Now you might want to _shut the fuck up_, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you got your "facts" a bit messed up again.  Yes, we did establish air superiority, and yes, it was because of the training, but the training came about because our pilots were getting their asses handed to them by MIGs, especially when attacked from behind.
> 
> So, the response was to create the US Navy's "Top Gun" program to get our pilots better and more intensive training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States Navy Strike Fighter Tactics Instructor program - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

Not sure why you think better training for our pilots refutes my claim that our pilots were better trained, but if it makes you feel better about yourself, go for it.


----------



## Dr Grump

miketx said:


> That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.



I know what you mean. Especially how the minute Obama was sworn in he pulled all the US troops out of Iraq and Afghanistan....

....oh wait..


----------



## Dr Grump

Conservative Yanks are still butt hurt over the Iranian hostage drama..What was that? Four decades ago now...


----------



## Dr Grump

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Leftist want us to run away and grab the UN's skirt.



I think the rest of the world would just be happy if the US minded its own fucking business for once.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Dr Grump said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist want us to run away and grab the UN's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rest of the world would just be happy if the US minded its own fucking business for once.
Click to expand...


Who cares what you think hiding in your moms basement and wearing her clothes cupcake.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Conservative Yanks are still butt hurt over the Iranian hostage drama..What was that? Four decades ago now...


Well, that's because our first instinct is to not surrender to people who have harmed our folks.

Your mileage apparently varies.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist want us to run away and grab the UN's skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rest of the world would just be happy if the US minded its own fucking business for once.
Click to expand...

And yet, here you are, not an American, not _minding your own fucking business_.  

Nobody gets on your shithole countries' message boards and tells you how to run it, Skippy.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Who cares what you think hiding in your moms basement and wearing her clothes cupcake.



Thanks for your input Girly Man...

PS: Spotted a typo in your avatar. Should be a cap "S" not "C". Now say thank you..

Yet another warmonger hiding behind the Orange Buffoon's bloviating wind baggery..


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Well, that's because our first instinct is to not surrender to people who have harmed our folks.
> 
> Your mileage apparently varies.



No. I get over it and move on.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> And yet, here you are, not an American, not _minding your own fucking business_.
> 
> Nobody gets on your shithole countries' message boards and tells you how to run it, Skippy.



One of the reasons I'm on this board is because of exactly that - the US not minding its own business.

If you did, I probably wouldn't be on here.

Well I might be, but probably discussing stuff like music and religion...mainly do politics though...shrug....


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

_daveman said —
“And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_

Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?

_*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.

The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!

You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, here you are, not an American, not _minding your own fucking business_.
> 
> Nobody gets on your shithole countries' message boards and tells you how to run it, Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I'm on this board is because of exactly that - the US not minding its own business.
> 
> If you did, I probably wouldn't be on here.
> 
> Well I might be, but probably discussing stuff like music and religion...mainly do politics though...shrug....
Click to expand...

Guess what?  America doesn’t care if we piss you off, so you are wasting your time here.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im asking you again.
> 
> Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.
> 
> So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you're sucking Iran's ass.  Prolly 'cause you hate America?
> 
> Sure, Iran might have decent hardware.  But do they have adequately-trained troops to operate it?
> 
> In the Korean War, the Commies flew Soviet MIG-15s, which were in most respects superior to the American F-86 Sabres we flew against them.
> 
> The MIGs got their asses handed to them.  Why?  Training.  Our pilots were simply better than theirs, and they lost the air war, regardless of the hardware.
> 
> Now you might want to _shut the fuck up_, kid.
Click to expand...

Just because you don’t like what I’m saying doesn’t mean I’m sucking Iran ass. You are one fucking dumb to tell me that.

Since you are very ignorant dishonest and ignorant doesn’t know anything about Iran. All I’m telling you is Iran’s military capabilities. What part of that don’t you understand? STFU. Why when I’m here trying to update your stupidity. 
.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
Click to expand...

What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?


----------



## charwin95

lennypartiv said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dopey Donald Trump has forever created the circumstance where the US cannot afford a war after huge budget deficits and huge Federal government debt growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  War is good for the economy.
Click to expand...

Really? You have to really dumb to say that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> We are an existential threat to them


As we should be. If we weren't, what do you think they would do? Its not hard to figure out. You can just ask them.


----------



## charwin95

O


Redfish said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.
> 
> How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America.
> 
> We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.
> 
> Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he said it, then it was for your consumption, and it appears that you ate it up hook, line, and sinker. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take disinfectant for your delusional? Trump  is the dumbest president that you can imagine to take disinfectant to kill CV. And you are blaming us as a joke? How dumb can you be to say that. So when this idiot is talking we supposed to figure out if he is lying and keep lying then filter whatever the fuck he is bullshiting?  You have to be a real dumb as it is to post something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he had made the disinfectant comment it would have been dumb, but he did not say what you idiots are claiming.
> 
> why don't you take Biden's advise and "fire a shotgun out your back door"?   Now that was dumb
Click to expand...

Oh please. Go to thread that are discussing this topic.


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> Guess what?  America doesn’t care if we piss you off, so you are wasting your time here.



No, only right wing, Deplorables don't care. And I couldn't give a shit what you care about in this regard.


----------



## charwin95

Good diplomacy is a better policy.
Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.


If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.

If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.


If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.


If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.

TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG? 
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

charwin95 said:


> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.


Very true,  but their leadership, of which they have no choice whatsoever, says we are the Great Satan.  They have since 1979. Starve them, feed them, their leadership remains a religious kleptocracy.


----------



## lennypartiv

charwin95 said:


> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?


Sometimes using military force gets better results. We've got to be willing to drop bombs on some of these third world countries in order to make them feel enough pain.  It makes even more sense now since it would help boost our economy.


----------



## gipper

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.


To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.

It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.

Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.


----------



## sparky

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


war always follow recessions....~S~


----------



## Redfish

Denizen said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saudis were the 9/11 terrorists. No Iranians.
> 
> Saudi Sunnis are suicide bombers. No Iranian suicide bombers to date.
Click to expand...



all funded and supported by Iran.  Wake the fuck up.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
Click to expand...



I am sure that the ayatollah would welcome you as a new iranian citizen,  when are you leaving?


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> 
> 
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> 
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> 
> 
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> 
> 
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> 
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> .




where are you wrong?  in every word of your post.   The only thing that muslim terrorists understand or respect is overwhelming force.   they laugh at the diplomacy tried by obozo, they took his money and used it against the USA,   screw them, and screw you


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
Click to expand...



The Shah was Iran's chance to enter the 21 century and live in peace with the world.   But they ousted him and turned it back into an 11th century shithole run by crazed muslim clerics.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the ayatollah would welcome you as a new iranian citizen,  when are you leaving?
Click to expand...

Yes I’m a traitor for disagreeing with the criminal government you so love and adore.

All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.

You will do well in our Orwellian future.


----------



## Redfish

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the ayatollah would welcome you as a new iranian citizen,  when are you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I’m a traitor for disagreeing with the criminal government you so love and adore.
> 
> All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.
> 
> You will do well in our Orwellian future.
Click to expand...



funny that you mention Orwell.   He predicted the state control and domination that you say you want.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Shah was Iran's chance to enter the 21 century and live in peace with the world.   But the ousted him and turned it back into an 11th century shithole run by crazed muslim clerics.
Click to expand...

The Shah. LMAO.

You aren’t informed. The Shah ruled for decades. I guess that wasn’t enough time to modernize a peaceful Iran. LOL.

Your beloved CIA overthrew the democratically elected prime minister in 1953 and installed the Shah. I thought our government supported democratic elections. LOL.


----------



## gipper

Redfish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the ayatollah would welcome you as a new iranian citizen,  when are you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I’m a traitor for disagreeing with the criminal government you so love and adore.
> 
> All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.
> 
> You will do well in our Orwellian future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> funny that you mention Orwell.   He predicted the state control and domination that you say you want.
Click to expand...

You got that backwards son. You support a criminal state. I don’t. For this you call me a traitor.


----------



## Denizen

Redfish said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is our guide, whenever an empire has unrest at home, the elites love to start a war to silence dissent.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Trump is not the one starting this shit, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US ships and aircraft are in the vicinity of Iran's territory.
> 
> How is it that the US is not starting this shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it you think it's us and not Iran starting the bullcrap ?? Are you the enemy of this nation comfortably sitting on this board spewing your hate towards America and American's daily ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> You must watch a lot of Fox News, because no one can be that dumb on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has been funding and supporting islamic terrorists for years, so yes, they are the aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Saudis were the 9/11 terrorists. No Iranians.
> 
> Saudi Sunnis are suicide bombers. No Iranian suicide bombers to date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all funded and supported by Iran.  Wake the fuck up.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot. Saudi Sunnis funded by Iran? Absolute idiocy.

Dopey Donald Trump deserves people like you and attracts them like flies to a fresh dog turd.


----------



## easyt65

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



*"Stupid Bastard Announces Beginning Of Shooting War With Iran"*


While I am sure the misleading / false headline played well among TDS-suffering snowflakes on this board, it still remains a false misrepresentation of what the President stated and displays a complete ignorance of how Foreign Diplomacy is conducted. 

The President did NOT declare his intent to initiate a kinetic war with Iran.

The President declared publicly that the Iranian tactic of using armed 'Swift Boats' to harass USN ships, violating set defensive zone parameters created for the ships' self-protection, will no longer be tolerated.  

The public warning was to ensure Iran fully understood such aggression will no longer be tolerated. 

This public warning was to give notice in front of the whole world that the US, without any doubt, warned Iran.


Iranian gun boats, or Swift Boats, operate in multiple / large numbers, practicing a tactic in which they surround harass / attack a ship, attempt to overwhelm the ship's defenses, and seek to affect an attack that damages the ship.  USN ships have set defensive boundaries / safety zones that do not allow non-US ships inside of a certain range - doe their own defense.  Iran gunboats regularly defy these and harass USN ships, sometimes getting dangerously close. 

President Trump did not declare 'the start of a shooting war' or even a desire to do so'.  He announced the US will implement new self-defense procedures / enforce existing recognized defense procedures.  After this, if there is to be a shooting war it will be one Iran chose to start. 


.


----------



## DOTR

charwin95 said:


> O
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is an idiot with no understanding of leadership or diplomacy.
> 
> 'Shoot them down"? They aren't aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What, boats can't shoot missles etc ? Are you serious or just hatin on Trump for no reason ?? They also have this idiocy going around that Trump told people to inject disenfectant into their bodies. Really ??? LOL... If he said it, we all know it was just him having a light hearted moment of laughter (joking), because undoubtedly someone ruffled his feathers in which caused him to bring the jokes as a way to show the utter stupidity within the questions being asked..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he said you can inject disinfectant. He said that loud and clear that even Lysol responded immediately read the label.
> 
> How can you even deny that? He wasn’t talking to a reporter. He was talking to Brian and Birx. He was not joking. That vibrated all over America.
> 
> We are in the middle of a crisis to say something that STUPID? And he was joking?You are defending an idiot that is indefensible.
> 
> Like I just said earlier. Wrong or Wrong - - - - Lies or Lies. That’s cool Mr. Trump.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he said it, then it was for your consumption, and it appears that you ate it up hook, line, and sinker. LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take disinfectant for your delusional? Trump  is the dumbest president that you can imagine to take disinfectant to kill CV. And you are blaming us as a joke? How dumb can you be to say that. So when this idiot is talking we supposed to figure out if he is lying and keep lying then filter whatever the fuck he is bullshiting?  You have to be a real dumb as it is to post something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he had made the disinfectant comment it would have been dumb, but he did not say what you idiots are claiming.
> 
> why don't you take Biden's advise and "fire a shotgun out your back door"?   Now that was dumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please. Go to thread that are discussing this topic.
Click to expand...


    Hows life in Iran? Btw you misspelled your supposed homectown in the US.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

There is the mad idea — others have commented on it — that serious differences should be dealt with by characterizing the other side as all “evil,” or “the Great Satan” (sound familiar?) and then (if you are powerful enough) trying to destroy that evil enemy by extreme (even self-defeating) acts.

Now I think every single person here could probably agree that the theocratic regime in Iran is pretty horrible, corrupt, and that it would be great if it were overthrown (or voted out) by a popular revolution led by more secular, more tolerant, political forces. But how can we make that happen when we humiliate all those factions and the popular hopes of the people who supported the JCPOA agreements ... torn up by the Trump administration? When we assassinate the most respected leader in the country, the “biggest terrorist in the Middle East” — LOL! — who would have won even a truly democratic election had he been a candidate instead of a military hero risking his life.

If you don’t understand why General Soleimani was far more popular than the corrupt theocratic politicians in office — despite him supporting and defending that regime 100% — then you just don’t understand Iranian reality. Not understanding or caring about Iranian reality, the U.S. will probably smash its own fingers if it tries to use its hammers against the hard nails it sees in Iran.

This is not to say that “extreme sanctions” and war brinksmanship or war itself can absolutely _never ..._ “work.” But what about blowback? What about civil war there? Iran is not some helpless little Central American mini-state.  It is a large and complex nation state. Even if there is to be a bloody “democratic” revolution there — a successful one — it needs to be organized around some center. Where is that center? That faction? That party? These are just some of the factors that make me oppose U.S. sanctions and military brinksmanship. Lastly, of course, there is the question of the _real_ motivations for our “deep state” hostility to Iran, which I am convinced has nothing to do with the oppressive nature of the theocratic rule of the Iranian regime. But that is another story altogether.

p.s. easyt65 — I agree the headline is provocative. If it were not, probably nobody would even pay attention to this discussion!

pps. The best way to prevent Iranian motorboats from getting “close” to American naval vessels is just to keep our big ships away from their shores!


----------



## dannyboys

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> There is the mad idea — others have commented on it — that serious differences should be dealt with by characterizing the other side as all “evil,” or “the Great Satan” (sound familiar?) and then (if you are powerful enough) trying to destroy that evil enemy by extreme (even self-defeating) acts.
> 
> Now I think every single person here could probably agree that the theocratic regime in Iran is pretty horrible, corrupt, and that it would be great if it were overthrown (or even voted out) by a popular revolution led by more secular, more tolerant, political forces. But how can we make that happen when we humiliate all those factions and the popular hopes of the people who supported the JCPOA agreements ... torn up by the Trump administration? When we assassinate the most respected leader in the country, the “biggest terrorist in the Middle East” — LOL! — who would almost certainly have won a truly democratic election? If you don’t understand why General Soleimani was far more popular than the corrupt theocratic politicians in office — despite him supporting and defending that regime 100% — then you just don’t understand Iranian reality. Not understanding or caring about Iranian reality, the U.S. will probably smash its own fingers if it tries to use its hammers against the hard nails it sees in Iran.
> 
> This is not to say that “extreme sanctions” and war brinksmanship or war itself can absolutely _never ..._ “work.” But what about blowback? What about civil war there? Iran is not some helpless little Central American mini-state.  It is a large and complex nation state. Even if there is to be a bloody “democratic” revolution there — a successful one — it still would need to be organized around some center. Where is that center? That faction? That party? These are just some of the factors that make me oppose U.S. sanctions and military brinksmanship. Lastly, of course, there is the question of the _real_ motivations for our “deep state” hostility to Iran, which I am convinced has nothing to do with the oppressive nature of the theocratic rule of the Iranian regime. But that is another story altogether.
> 
> p.s. easyt65 — I agree the headline is provocative. If it were not, probably nobody would even pay attention to this discussion!
> 
> pps. The best way to prevent Iranian motorboats from getting “close” to American naval vessels is just to keep our big ships away from their shores!


The 'General' had his nose stuck up the Mullah's assholes. He wouldn't take a leak without asking a Mullah first.
If the Mullahs ever get their filthy hands on a nuclear bomb the first thing they would do is attempt to drop it on Israel.


----------



## easyt65

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> pps. The best way to prevent Iranian motorboats from getting “close” to American naval vessels is just to keep our big ships away from their shores!



Iran seeks to control everything flowing in and out of the straight, especially US-flagged ships....and the gunboat tactics / harassment of US ships is not being conducted 'near their shores'. Its being done in International water. 

Iran believes it is well within their right to conduct their 'military training' on live USN ships in International waters (great live training for Iran's military), where they have a right to be, and they do not acknowledge the self-defense boundaries / distances around USN ships...or at least ignore them.  In one case a week ago one USN ship fire a warning shot against an Iranian Swift/Gunboat that got dangerously close to the ship...and they are becoming bolder. 

The USN presence in the Gulf and through the Straight is to ensure freedom of navigation through international waters - INTERNATIONAL waters, not IRANIAN waters.


----------



## 22lcidw

gipper said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the ayatollah would welcome you as a new iranian citizen,  when are you leaving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I’m a traitor for disagreeing with the criminal government you so love and adore.
> 
> All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.
> 
> You will do well in our Orwellian future.
Click to expand...

We are all peasants. Controlled by our masters. Iran has made its point. We did interfere in the past. They can be rich. Its their choice. If they perfect their rocket technology and develop the bomb, Israel may get the results. Israel is to close to them. And if they go, a whole bunch of others are going with them.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

“INTERNATIONAL waters” — LOL.
The U.S. has not even signed the “Law of the Sea” (UNCLOS) treaty, because it might limit its _military_ “freedom of movement”!!!

See:


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Too bad U.S. high tech naval vessels keep crashing into even huge, lumbering, completely innocent commercial tankers!









						Years of Warnings, Then Death and Disaster: How the Navy Failed Its Sailors
					

The Pentagon ignored years of warnings before the Navy’s deadliest crashes in decades.




					features.propublica.org


----------



## DOTR

gipper said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no comparison between a ship surprise attacked in dock and a destroyer at cruising speed on fully alert, guns armed and manned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not sail at cruising speed all the time.  They are easily disguised and put into the path of one of our ships on a moment's notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US navy has been in the Persian Gulf for decades. They have consistently threatened Iran during this time, yet you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> We have been told for decades that Iran might blockade the Persian Gulf, but we are still waiting. Maybe this threat is propaganda to dupe dupes.
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iran...the libertarians paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always believe your government. They are always right.
> 
> Achtung! Heil Hitler!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my government is slightly more reliable than yours...Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah it’s reliably warlike.
Click to expand...



Yeah all countries go to war occasionally...or cease to exist. The enemy without with your kind as the enemy within.


----------



## DOTR

gipper said:


> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.



  Doesn't matter where it is at. Its vital to our interests. The United States, when still a brand new country in 1798, sent ships to the Caribbean where they patrolled to protect American interests. They battled both pirates and French ships for two years. In the end our merchant ships carried out their business duties without molestation in the area thanks to America's projection of Naval power. 

Thomas Jefferson sent frigates and marines to the Mediterranean in 1801 for no reason other than to ensure American shipping remained unmolested. 

  That was before your silly libertarian nonsense was invented in Europe by the same people who gave us communism.


----------



## gipper

DOTR said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter where it is at. Its vital to our interests. The United States, when still a brand new country in 1798, sent ships to the Caribbean where they patrolled to protect American interests. They battled both pirates and French ships for two years. In the end our merchant ships carried out their business duties without molestation in the area thanks to America's projection of Naval power.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson sent frigates and marines to the Mediterranean in 1801 for no reason other than to ensure American shipping remained unmolested.
> 
> That was before your silly libertarian nonsense was invented in Europe by the same people who gave us communism.
Click to expand...

No it isn’t vital and in no way is it similar to the Barbery Privates. The US is oil independent. So there goes your point entirely. The only thing the gulf kingdoms export is oil and they don’t buy anything from US but armaments. 

The American people have no interests in the ME. The 1% has interests and the MIC too. Why do you support crooks?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

How many casualties so far?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Gramps Murked U said:


> How many casualties so far?


How many ... _mental_ casualties ... among warmongers here?
Of course the real shooting has not yet begun. Just too many U.S. missiles fired, followed by Iranian missiles, and a few mortars lobbed on land. Maybe 75 killed and a hundred wounded in recent months. The important discussion here is about _preventing_ U.S. involvement in another “endless war” in the Middle East_. Capiche?_


----------



## MAGAman

Dragonlady said:


> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?


You probably didn't know the bottom of the ocean is below the surface.


----------



## MAGAman

charwin95 said:


> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> 
> 
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> 
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> 
> 
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> 
> 
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> 
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> .


Your Iranian parliament sessions has "Death to America" as their official foreign policy.


----------



## DOTR

gipper said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just case you aren’t aware, the Persian Gulf is nowhere near the USA, but it is very close to Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter where it is at. Its vital to our interests. The United States, when still a brand new country in 1798, sent ships to the Caribbean where they patrolled to protect American interests. They battled both pirates and French ships for two years. In the end our merchant ships carried out their business duties without molestation in the area thanks to America's projection of Naval power.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson sent frigates and marines to the Mediterranean in 1801 for no reason other than to ensure American shipping remained unmolested.
> 
> That was before your silly libertarian nonsense was invented in Europe by the same people who gave us communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn’t vital and in no way is it similar to the Barbery Privates. The US is oil independent. So there goes your point entirely. The only thing the gulf kingdoms export is oil and they don’t buy anything from US but armaments.
> 
> The American people have no interests in the ME. The 1% has interests and the MIC too. Why do you support crooks?
Click to expand...



You are consumed by ideology. But im sure you are well read. Try this one...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001MH3OMG/?tag=ff0d01-20


   No country allows its access to any sea to by restricted unless they simply lack the power in which case they decline and die. Since the 1700's, from our very birth, we have used our navy to protect our merchant ships and trade interests not to mention geopolitical interests. Call it whatever "complex" you like. Our first ships protected the "sugar, run and spice industrial complex " I suppose.


----------



## Preacher

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Nothing more than a Bush lite. His cult followers still think he completely shut down immigration into the US when in fact he pretty much gave exemptions to EVERYONE....Trump may be the president but Kushner runs the show.


----------



## Preacher




----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because our first instinct is to not surrender to people who have harmed our folks.
> 
> Your mileage apparently varies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I get over it and move on.
Click to expand...

“War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things: the decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth a war, is much worse. When a people are used as mere human instruments for firing cannon or thrusting bayonets, in the service and for the selfish purposes of a master, such war degrades a people. A war to protect other human beings against tyrannical injustice; a war to give victory to their own ideas of right and good, and which is their own war, carried on for an honest purpose by their free choice, — is often the means of their regeneration. A man who has nothing which he is willing to fight for, nothing which he cares more about than he does about his personal safety, is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself. As long as justice and injustice have not terminated their ever-renewing fight for ascendancy in the affairs of mankind, human beings must be willing, when need is, to do battle for the one against the other.”

― John Stuart Mill, Principles of Political Economy 

Man, Mill really _nailed_ you.  You need to thank whatever god you believe in there are men better than you to take care of you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mill "nailed" the Trump cult, too:

"Bad men need nothing more to compass their ends, than that good men should look on and do nothing ."


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> “War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things: the decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth a war, is much worse. When a people are used as mere human instruments for firing cannon or thrusting bayonets, in the service and for the selfish purposes of a master, such war degrades a people. A war to protect other human beings against tyrannical injustice; a war to give victory to their own ideas of right and good, and which is their own war, carried on for an honest purpose by their free choice, — is often the means of their regeneration. A man who has nothing which he is willing to fight for, nothing which he cares more about than he does about his personal safety, is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself. As long as justice and injustice have not terminated their ever-renewing fight for ascendancy in the affairs of mankind, human beings must be willing, when need is, to do battle for the one against the other.”
> 
> ― John Stuart Mill, Principles of Political Economy
> 
> Man, Mill really _nailed_ you.  You need to thank whatever god you believe in there are men better than you to take care of you.



Didn't even come close to nailing me. I absolutely think there is something worth fighting for. The last war the US was involved in that was worth going to war over was WWII. Anything since then has been nothing but BS wars over nothing - that includes Korea (Asian war), Vietnam (nothing to do with the US). Don't even start me on Iraq. Grenada or Afghanistan.

The last time the US was justified going into a country was Somalia and that was a humanitarian effort, which should have been applauded, but neocon whackadoodles criticised Clinton for it. How dare he try and help people without wanting their oil or whatever! 

I don't believe in any god, and I sure as shit don't need anybody to take of me - especially the US military.


----------



## lennypartiv

Stupid libs like Preacher don't realize our corporations pay taxes that end up paying for our military, therefore they are entitled to assistance from our military.


----------



## Nostra

Did we blow up any ragheads in pontoon boats today?


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, here you are, not an American, not _minding your own fucking business_.
> 
> Nobody gets on your shithole countries' message boards and tells you how to run it, Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I'm on this board is because of exactly that - the US not minding its own business.
> 
> If you did, I probably wouldn't be on here.
> 
> Well I might be, but probably discussing stuff like music and religion...mainly do politics though...shrug....
Click to expand...

You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.

You change nothing.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.


I've seen your context before.  "American imperialism is bad!"

That's old Soviet propaganda.  You can stop pretending you came up with it yourself.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s hilarious. You are the typical dumb American. The US government has enormous military capabilities surrounding Iran and is constantly threatening them with annihilation, but you think Iran is the aggressor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships have the US hijacked and held for ransom and/or attacked?
> 
> How much does the US government pay people and groups to carry out terrorist attacks?
> 
> *Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel*
> *Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from*
> By STUART WINER and MARISSA NEWMAN  10 November 2014, 7:29 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran supreme leader touts 9-point plan to destroy Israel
> 
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei says West Bank should be armed like Gaza, and Jewish population should return to countries it came from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the left is sucking Iran's ass.  They support the destruction of Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im asking you again.
> 
> Why am I I suckiing Iran ass? When all I’m doing is exposing Iran military strength here. I want you to answer that.
> 
> So you can update your lousy, dumbness and ignorance about Iran capabilities. If not for me you don’t have any clue about Iran.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea why you're sucking Iran's ass.  Prolly 'cause you hate America?
> 
> Sure, Iran might have decent hardware.  But do they have adequately-trained troops to operate it?
> 
> In the Korean War, the Commies flew Soviet MIG-15s, which were in most respects superior to the American F-86 Sabres we flew against them.
> 
> The MIGs got their asses handed to them.  Why?  Training.  Our pilots were simply better than theirs, and they lost the air war, regardless of the hardware.
> 
> Now you might want to _shut the fuck up_, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you don’t like what I’m saying doesn’t mean I’m sucking Iran ass. You are one fucking dumb to tell me that.
> 
> Since you are very ignorant dishonest and ignorant doesn’t know anything about Iran. All I’m telling you is Iran’s military capabilities. What part of that don’t you understand? STFU. Why when I’m here trying to update your stupidity.
> .
Click to expand...

Dude.  You SUCK at English.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
Click to expand...

Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
Click to expand...

Rule of thumb:

If you call America an empire, you're retarded.


----------



## beagle9

Marion Morrison said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
> 
> I ain't gonna judge, but your credibility is shot right through the foot as of right now.
Click to expand...

The accent gave it away for me. He's definitely not from here with an accent like that. I believe you are right that he's not from around here.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Gramps Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many casualties so far?
> 
> 
> 
> How many ... _mental_ casualties ... among warmongers here?
> Of course the real shooting has not yet begun. Just too many U.S. missiles fired, followed by Iranian missiles, and a few mortars lobbed on land. Maybe 75 killed and a hundred wounded in recent months. The important discussion here is about _preventing_ U.S. involvement in another “endless war” in the Middle East_. Capiche?_
Click to expand...

And you believe your petulant foot-stamping will prevent that?


----------



## daveman

Preacher said:


> View attachment 328805View attachment 328806View attachment 328807View attachment 328808View attachment 328809View attachment 328811View attachment 328812View attachment 328813View attachment 328814View attachment 328815View attachment 328816View attachment 328817View attachment 328818View attachment 328819


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.



Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.

I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mill "nailed" the Trump cult, too:
> 
> "Bad men need nothing more to compass their ends, than that good men should look on and do nothing ."


So are you looking on, or are you doing something?  Please note that whining on the internet is not doing something.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> “War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things: the decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks that nothing is worth a war, is much worse. When a people are used as mere human instruments for firing cannon or thrusting bayonets, in the service and for the selfish purposes of a master, such war degrades a people. A war to protect other human beings against tyrannical injustice; a war to give victory to their own ideas of right and good, and which is their own war, carried on for an honest purpose by their free choice, — is often the means of their regeneration. A man who has nothing which he is willing to fight for, nothing which he cares more about than he does about his personal safety, is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself. As long as justice and injustice have not terminated their ever-renewing fight for ascendancy in the affairs of mankind, human beings must be willing, when need is, to do battle for the one against the other.”
> 
> ― John Stuart Mill, Principles of Political Economy
> 
> Man, Mill really _nailed_ you.  You need to thank whatever god you believe in there are men better than you to take care of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even come close to nailing me. I absolutely think there is something worth fighting for. The last war the US was involved in that was worth going to war over was WWII. Anything since then has been nothing but BS wars over nothing - that includes Korea (Asian war), Vietnam (nothing to do with the US). Don't even start me on Iraq. Grenada or Afghanistan.
> 
> The last time the US was justified going into a country was Somalia and that was a humanitarian effort, which should have been applauded, but neocon whackadoodles criticised Clinton for it. How dare he try and help people without wanting their oil or whatever!
> 
> I don't believe in any god, and I sure as shit don't need anybody to take of me - especially the US military.
Click to expand...

Even your shithole has a military, such as it is.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.

ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Even your shithole has a military, such as it is.



Yep. And?


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.



Yep. Muslim man born in Kenya was all you had. And?


----------



## lennypartiv

daveman said:


> I've seen your context before.  "American imperialism is bad!"


Libs need their brains retrained.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> So are you looking on, or are you doing something?


Well, your babyman cult leader had his little hissy and said he wouldn't want to appear at the briefings anymore, thanks to sane people like me mocking him.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even your shithole has a military, such as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And?
Click to expand...

They're better men than you.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Muslim man born in Kenya was all you had. And?
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sure you'd like to think...sorry, wrong word..._feel_ that.

But unsurprisingly, you're wrong.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you looking on, or are you doing something?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your babyman cult leader had his little hissy and said he wouldn't want to appear at the briefings anymore, thanks to sane people like me mocking him.
Click to expand...

LOL!  So...you're looking on, _pretending_ you're doing something.

There is no little blue pill to cure your impotence.


----------



## Billy000

miketx said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.
Click to expand...

You’re just jealous you weren’t there when he bent over.


----------



## toobfreak

Billy000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re just jealous you weren’t there when he bent over.
Click to expand...

So am I.  I would have put my foot up that floppy-ear bastard's ass and kicked him across the room right into his muslim sheiks landing him on his face.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> They're better men than you.



In our military? How do you know? Timothy McVeigh was a military man. So was Hitler. Being in the military isn't the benchmark of a good man or woman.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're better men than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our military? How do you know? Timothy McVeigh was a military man. So was Hitler. Being in the military isn't the benchmark of a good man or woman.
Click to expand...

They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.

You whine like a little bitch on the internet.


----------



## miketx

Billy000 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re just jealous you weren’t there when he bent over.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting black Jesus was a queer.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.
> 
> You whine like a little bitch on the internet.



Do did McVeigh. And? You think the military are infallible??
You're not whining? What are you doing then? 
You do Moron, well...


----------



## Dr Grump

miketx said:


> Thanks for admitting black Jesus was a queer.



Only two things to come out of Texas, steers and queers. And you ain't got horns, MikeTx


----------



## miketx

Dr Grump said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting black Jesus was a queer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two things to come out of Texas, steers and queers. And you ain't got horns, MikeTx
Click to expand...

Why would a human have horns, liar?


----------



## miketx

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.
> 
> You whine like a little bitch on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do did McVeigh. And? You think the military are infallible??
> You're not whining? What are you doing then?
> You do Moron, well...
Click to expand...

McVeigh paid you scum back, and you deserved it.


----------



## Dr Grump

miketx said:


> McVeigh paid you scum back, and you deserved it.



And you call me scum. Hang your head in shame weasel's piss....


----------



## miketx

Dr Grump said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> McVeigh paid you scum back, and you deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you call me scum. Hang your head in shame weasel's piss....
> 
> View attachment 329526
Click to expand...

Fuck you, liar.


----------



## Dr Grump

miketx said:


> Fuck you, liar.



Tuesday night's a bit early in the week to be on the Jungle Juice, eh Weasel's Piss?


----------



## SmokeALib

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


----------



## Dr Grump

SmokeALib said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329529
Click to expand...

Maybe the US navy needs to up its navigational training...


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329529
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the US navy needs to up its navigational training...
Click to expand...

Nope.  Just shitcan the moronic rules of engagement implemented by the colossal moron Barry Hussein.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
Click to expand...

Rule Number One:

If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> Nope.  Just shitcan the moronic rules of engagement implemented by the colossal moron Barry Hussein.



So you would have rather your sailors been killed just to prove a point. Always brave sitting behind a keyboard when your own life is not on the line.


----------



## Godboy

Dragonlady said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOOT DOWN????*  Do the Iranians have flying gunboats now?  Are there pictures?
Click to expand...

When you put enough holes in a ship, it goes down, straight to the bottom of the sea..


----------



## Godboy

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


I figured after the USS Cole, this would be standard procedure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> _pretending_ you're doing something.


False. In a civilized society, voting and discourse are, indeed, "doing something". Your daily prostration and self embarrassment for your cult leader is the "doing nothing".


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Just shitcan the moronic rules of engagement implemented by the colossal moron Barry Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would have rather your sailors been killed just to prove a point. Always brave sitting behind a keyboard when your own life is not on the line.
Click to expand...

Um, if not for the moronic ROE by Barry our sailors would have lit them up, Moron.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.
> 
> You whine like a little bitch on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do did McVeigh. And? You think the military are infallible??
> You're not whining? What are you doing then?
> You do Moron, well...
Click to expand...

You need to check into an adult literacy program.  

Meanwhile, I've never said military members are infallible.  I said, on the whole, they're better people than you are. Neither your acknowledgement nor acceptance are required.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule Number One:
> 
> If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

We don't empire very well.  No tribute, no American governors ruling conquered territory.

Hell, the lands we conquer, we give back to the people who live there.  

Perhaps you're using the word incorrectly in order to elicit an emotional response?  Yes, that's far more likely -- although the emotional response you get is usually mockery and derision.  

Maybe you should ask your ideological masters for another tactic.  This one's failing spectacularly.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Just shitcan the moronic rules of engagement implemented by the colossal moron Barry Hussein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would have rather your sailors been killed just to prove a point. Always brave sitting behind a keyboard when your own life is not on the line.
Click to expand...

Funny how you don't see how that applies to you, as well.  Always quick to screech your opinion on American military matters from the safety of the other side of the planet.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> _pretending_ you're doing something.
> 
> 
> 
> False. In a civilized society, voting and discourse are, indeed, "doing something". Your daily prostration and self embarrassment for your cult leader is the "doing nothing".
Click to expand...

Ooooh, that's right, you Couch Warriors call blathering on the internet "raising awareness" and pretend it makes a difference.  

Well, at least you can rest assured my vote cancels out yours.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule Number One:
> 
> If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't empire very well.  No tribute, no American governors ruling conquered territory.
> 
> Hell, the lands we conquer, we give back to the people who live there.
> 
> Perhaps you're using the word incorrectly in order to elicit an emotional response?  Yes, that's far more likely -- although the emotional response you get is usually mockery and derision.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your ideological masters for another tactic.  This one's failing spectacularly.
Click to expand...

You aren’t informed. You don’t know real history. I know revisionist history.

Let’s see if this jogs any intelligence from your brain.

- Did we give back the lands taken from the native Americans?
- Did we give back the lands stolen from Mexico?
- What about Puerto Rico?
- What about all the military bases around the world on foreign lands, including Guantanamo taken from Spain when we attacked Cuba?
- We still have troops on the ground in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
- Troops still decades later occupying land in Germany, Japan, and SK.
- Any nation who refuses to be a vassal state of the empire is demonized and covertly attacked by the Empire’s secret police. See Iran, Venezuela, Russia, and China.

_*AN EMPIRE LIKE NO OTHER*
The United States of America is an empire. But it is an empire like no other in history. It is an empire based on giving away money. The general taxpayers are taxed to give the money away, and those who profit from the expansion of the empire are paid by the government to produce the weapon systems which enable the United States government to project power around the world.

The foreign aid system is a system of bribery. It bribes leaders of countries around the world to keep their mouths shut regarding the extension of American power. This extension of power does not benefit the man in the street. It benefits various special interests, especially the military-industrial complex._
The American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com

_The USG has troops stationed in 135 countries. It bombed four countries in 1999 alone. Yet few Americans are horrified at this. Any time and anywhere in the entire world there is conflict, Americans demand that the USG act, which means flex its military muscle. At any incident that can be propagandized as terrorism and before any evidence or even details are available, Pavlov's dogs flood talk radio with calls demanding that "we nuke the towel heads." Close your eyes and call up a vision of a first grade classroom and the reason will be clear to you, too._
The Rise of the American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule Number One:
> 
> If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't empire very well.  No tribute, no American governors ruling conquered territory.
> 
> Hell, the lands we conquer, we give back to the people who live there.
> 
> Perhaps you're using the word incorrectly in order to elicit an emotional response?  Yes, that's far more likely -- although the emotional response you get is usually mockery and derision.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your ideological masters for another tactic.  This one's failing spectacularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t informed. You don’t know real history. I know revisionist history.
> 
> Let’s see if this jogs any intelligence from your brain.
> 
> - Did we give back the lands taken from the native Americans?
> - Did we give back the lands stolen from Mexico?
> - What about Puerto Rico?
> - What about all the military bases around the world on foreign lands, including Guantanamo taken from Spain when we attacked Cuba?
> - We still have troops on the ground in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> - Troops still decades later occupying land in Germany, Japan, and SK.
> - Any nation who refuses to be a vassal state of the empire is demonized and covertly attacked by the Empire’s secret police. See Iran, Venezuela, Russia, and China.
> 
> _*AN EMPIRE LIKE NO OTHER*
> The United States of America is an empire. But it is an empire like no other in history. It is an empire based on giving away money. The general taxpayers are taxed to give the money away, and those who profit from the expansion of the empire are paid by the government to produce the weapon systems which enable the United States government to project power around the world.
> 
> The foreign aid system is a system of bribery. It bribes leaders of countries around the world to keep their mouths shut regarding the extension of American power. This extension of power does not benefit the man in the street. It benefits various special interests, especially the military-industrial complex._
> The American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> 
> _The USG has troops stationed in 135 countries. It bombed four countries in 1999 alone. Yet few Americans are horrified at this. Any time and anywhere in the entire world there is conflict, Americans demand that the USG act, which means flex its military muscle. At any incident that can be propagandized as terrorism and before any evidence or even details are available, Pavlov's dogs flood talk radio with calls demanding that "we nuke the towel heads." Close your eyes and call up a vision of a first grade classroom and the reason will be clear to you, too._
> The Rise of the American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
Click to expand...

Wow.  I just thought you were crazy.  I didn't know you were card-carrying, certified-by-medical-professionals crazy.  

Have you had anyone proof-read your manifesto yet?  I can help you with that.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule Number One:
> 
> If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't empire very well.  No tribute, no American governors ruling conquered territory.
> 
> Hell, the lands we conquer, we give back to the people who live there.
> 
> Perhaps you're using the word incorrectly in order to elicit an emotional response?  Yes, that's far more likely -- although the emotional response you get is usually mockery and derision.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your ideological masters for another tactic.  This one's failing spectacularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t informed. You don’t know real history. I know revisionist history.
> 
> Let’s see if this jogs any intelligence from your brain.
> 
> - Did we give back the lands taken from the native Americans?
> - Did we give back the lands stolen from Mexico?
> - What about Puerto Rico?
> - What about all the military bases around the world on foreign lands, including Guantanamo taken from Spain when we attacked Cuba?
> - We still have troops on the ground in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> - Troops still decades later occupying land in Germany, Japan, and SK.
> - Any nation who refuses to be a vassal state of the empire is demonized and covertly attacked by the Empire’s secret police. See Iran, Venezuela, Russia, and China.
> 
> _*AN EMPIRE LIKE NO OTHER*
> The United States of America is an empire. But it is an empire like no other in history. It is an empire based on giving away money. The general taxpayers are taxed to give the money away, and those who profit from the expansion of the empire are paid by the government to produce the weapon systems which enable the United States government to project power around the world.
> 
> The foreign aid system is a system of bribery. It bribes leaders of countries around the world to keep their mouths shut regarding the extension of American power. This extension of power does not benefit the man in the street. It benefits various special interests, especially the military-industrial complex._
> The American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> 
> _The USG has troops stationed in 135 countries. It bombed four countries in 1999 alone. Yet few Americans are horrified at this. Any time and anywhere in the entire world there is conflict, Americans demand that the USG act, which means flex its military muscle. At any incident that can be propagandized as terrorism and before any evidence or even details are available, Pavlov's dogs flood talk radio with calls demanding that "we nuke the towel heads." Close your eyes and call up a vision of a first grade classroom and the reason will be clear to you, too._
> The Rise of the American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  I just thought you were crazy.  I didn't know you were card-carrying, certified-by-medical-professionals crazy.
> 
> Have you had anyone proof-read your manifesto yet?  I can help you with that.
Click to expand...

Yes of course you’d think me crazy for not accepting the State’s version of history.

You will do well in our Orwellian future, comrade.


----------



## JWBooth

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're better men than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our military? How do you know? Timothy McVeigh was a military man. So was Hitler. Being in the military isn't the benchmark of a good man or woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.
> 
> You whine like a little bitch on the internet.
Click to expand...

Same oath as the congress, what’s your point?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

I recommend this thoughtful, if imperfect, historical article on the American “Empire of Liberty” — Jefferson’s term — and how the ideas of imperialism and liberty and the exercise of state power have evolved in our country:

Is America an Empire?





This article is from _The National Interest,_ a well known conservative magazine specializing on U.S. foreign policy.


----------



## charwin95

Redfish said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> 
> 
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> 
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> 
> 
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> 
> 
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> 
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you wrong?  in every word of your post.   The only thing that muslim terrorists understand or respect is overwhelming force.   they laugh at the diplomacy tried by obozo, they took his money and used it against the USA,   screw them, and screw you
Click to expand...


So what are we getting in return? NOTHING. Dumb Trump.  

What have we accomplished in return? NOTHING. Dumb Trump. 

What Iran has accomplished with the sanctions? They are building their nuclear program with no restrictions. GOOD job Trump.


Like I already posted. The young generations hate these mullahs hardliners. They don’t want to be associated or to be called terrorist supporters. It took generations  for that to build up. Here comes Trump destroyed all of that in his first year.

There was an Iranian member here confirmed what I’m saying. Wonder what happened to him?


----------



## charwin95

eagle1462010 said:


> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL


Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Ooooh, that's right, you Couch Warriors call blathering on the internet "raising awareness" and pretend it makes a difference.


As it turns out, most people are not like you and have human interactions not on the internet.

Yes, you whiny retard, criticism of the mentally ill president and discussions of his abject ignorance and failure constitute "doing something" about a president in a civilized society, while you sucking on his butthole constitutes not just "doing nothing", but, in fact, encouraging him. Its not a hard difference to spot, for a normal, sane adult. You might have trouble, though.


----------



## charwin95

lennypartiv said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes using military force gets better results. We've got to be willing to drop bombs on some of these third world countries in order to make them feel enough pain.  It makes even more sense now since it would help boost our economy.
Click to expand...


It will be a very grave mistake for our country and around the world  if we go to war with Iran. 
.


----------



## charwin95

MAGAman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> 
> 
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> 
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> 
> 
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> 
> 
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> 
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Your Iranian parliament sessions has "Death to America" as their official foreign policy.
Click to expand...

Before Trump  Death to America are ONLY the hardliners and numbers are declining. Trump came in numbers had multiplied unanimously. 

What do you expect them to say when we starving, cutting financially, deprive medical needs affecting their families? 
If you are in that situations. What do you think you should do or say? 
.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
Click to expand...

Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD. 

When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say? 
Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum. 
.


----------



## Nostra

Have we blowed up any ragheads on Sea Doos yet?


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...

How are your sales?
Is this virus affecting your business in any way?
It would be interesting to know.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _daveman said —
> “And of course, Iran would NEVER lie.”_
> 
> Is that supposed to be ... _satire_?
> 
> _*Of course*_ the Iranian theocratic regime can lie. They lie all the time! So does our government, by the way.
> 
> The goal of all my comments is to put what they say and what both sides do into _context_. Do you think the Iranian regime is “suicidal” ... as others have said? Or are they desperately trying to survive, to show the U.S. they are really not ”paper tigers” even though they lack nuclear weapons? ... even if they lack dozens of military bases surrounding the USA!
> 
> You can’t get over American diplomats and CIA men held by revolutionary students 40 years ago? Well, guess what? They haven’t gotten over the war we encouraged Saddam Hussein to wage against them, and the chemical weapons used against their soldiers, and the bombs that fell on their cities, a war that lasted almost a decade — followed by war sanctions. We are an existential threat to them, as we were to the regimes and peoples of Libya, Syria and Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> To say nothing of the CIA instigated coup to install the Shah. Then there was the passenger airline the US navy shot down. Decades of sanctions and threats by the Empire.
> 
> It is doubtless that over the last 40 years, covert ops to harm Iran has been implemented by the Empire, that the American people will never know about.
> 
> Yet, the dumb American thinks Iran is the aggressor and the Empire is peaches and cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule of thumb:
> 
> If you call America an empire, you're retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rule Number One:
> 
> If you don’t know America is an empire, you might be a red neck...and a dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't empire very well.  No tribute, no American governors ruling conquered territory.
> 
> Hell, the lands we conquer, we give back to the people who live there.
> 
> Perhaps you're using the word incorrectly in order to elicit an emotional response?  Yes, that's far more likely -- although the emotional response you get is usually mockery and derision.
> 
> Maybe you should ask your ideological masters for another tactic.  This one's failing spectacularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren’t informed. You don’t know real history. I know revisionist history.
> 
> Let’s see if this jogs any intelligence from your brain.
> 
> - Did we give back the lands taken from the native Americans?
> - Did we give back the lands stolen from Mexico?
> - What about Puerto Rico?
> - What about all the military bases around the world on foreign lands, including Guantanamo taken from Spain when we attacked Cuba?
> - We still have troops on the ground in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Syria.
> - Troops still decades later occupying land in Germany, Japan, and SK.
> - Any nation who refuses to be a vassal state of the empire is demonized and covertly attacked by the Empire’s secret police. See Iran, Venezuela, Russia, and China.
> 
> _*AN EMPIRE LIKE NO OTHER*
> The United States of America is an empire. But it is an empire like no other in history. It is an empire based on giving away money. The general taxpayers are taxed to give the money away, and those who profit from the expansion of the empire are paid by the government to produce the weapon systems which enable the United States government to project power around the world.
> 
> The foreign aid system is a system of bribery. It bribes leaders of countries around the world to keep their mouths shut regarding the extension of American power. This extension of power does not benefit the man in the street. It benefits various special interests, especially the military-industrial complex._
> The American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> 
> _The USG has troops stationed in 135 countries. It bombed four countries in 1999 alone. Yet few Americans are horrified at this. Any time and anywhere in the entire world there is conflict, Americans demand that the USG act, which means flex its military muscle. At any incident that can be propagandized as terrorism and before any evidence or even details are available, Pavlov's dogs flood talk radio with calls demanding that "we nuke the towel heads." Close your eyes and call up a vision of a first grade classroom and the reason will be clear to you, too._
> The Rise of the American Empire - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  I just thought you were crazy.  I didn't know you were card-carrying, certified-by-medical-professionals crazy.
> 
> Have you had anyone proof-read your manifesto yet?  I can help you with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes of course you’d think me crazy for not accepting the State’s version of history.
> 
> You will do well in our Orwellian future, comrade.
Click to expand...

If you weren't regurgitating Soviet propaganda, you might have a point.


----------



## daveman

JWBooth said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're better men than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our military? How do you know? Timothy McVeigh was a military man. So was Hitler. Being in the military isn't the benchmark of a good man or woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've sworn to protect your life, your rights, and your nation with their lives.
> 
> You whine like a little bitch on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same oath as the congress, what’s your point?
Click to expand...

Your average military member is far more loyal to his or her oath than are politicians.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, that's right, you Couch Warriors call blathering on the internet "raising awareness" and pretend it makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> As it turns out, most people are not like you and have human interactions not on the internet.
> 
> Yes, you whiny retard, criticism of the mentally ill president and discussions of his abject ignorance and failure constitute "doing something" about a president in a civilized society, while you sucking on his butthole constitutes not just "doing nothing", but, in fact, encouraging him. Its not a hard difference to spot, for a normal, sane adult. You might have trouble, though.
Click to expand...

Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.

You write stuff on the internet.  So do I.  It changes nothing either way.  I know this; you don't.

You think you're winning hearts and minds and swaying the destiny of the nation from the comfort of your couch.  You think Trump reads what I write and is encouraged to continue as he does.

In reality, you're a self-important blowhard suffering...well, perhaps that's the wrong word; you seem to enjoy it, after all...from the narcissism you unprofessionally diagnose Trump with.

In reality, I'm laughing at you.  That's pretty much it.  I'm here to have a few laughs at your expense; I in no way believe I'm changing anyone's mind.

Now...who, between us, is the normal sane adult...the guy who believes he's altering destiny, or the guy laughing at him?

Hint:  It's not what you believe it is.  Dumbass.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes using military force gets better results. We've got to be willing to drop bombs on some of these third world countries in order to make them feel enough pain.  It makes even more sense now since it would help boost our economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be a very grave mistake for our country and around the world  if we go to war with Iran.
> .
Click to expand...

The ball's in Iran's court.  It's totally up to them.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
Click to expand...

I've lived and worked in the Middle East.

You  just read press releases from the mullahs.

You're dismissed, boy.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD.
> 
> When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum.
> .
Click to expand...

Yes, and all Democrats are perfect little angels, who never speak bad about their fellow Americans, or ever encourage violence against them.  

You probably believe that horseshit, too.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

So this is how you entertain yourself, boasting about your own (military) experience in the Middle East, “laughing” at others and accusing them of “just reading press releases from the mullahs,” calling them ... “boy.”

I once asked you to give us some _substance_, tell us what you learned in Oman. I asked you if your friendships with a few Omani Christians gave you any insight into the plight of the 10% Christian population in Syria — which faced utter destruction at the hands of Islamic fanatics seeking to overthrow Assad. You never answered. You just insulted me for asking. Apparently it wasn’t a funny enough subject for you.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> So this is how you entertain yourself, boasting about your own (military) experience in the Middle East, “laughing” at others and accusing them of “just reading press releases from the mullahs,” calling them ... “boy.”
> 
> I once asked you to give us some _substance_, tell us what you learned in Oman. I asked you if your friendships with a few Omani Christians gave you any insight into the plight of the 10% Christian population in Syria — which faced utter destruction at the hands of Islamic fanatics seeking to overthrow Assad. You never answered. You just insulted me for asking. Apparently it wasn’t a funny enough subject for you.


Oh, look, yet another self-important leftist, believing he's entitled to whatever he wants and throwing a little bitch-fit when he doesn't get it.

I told you what I leaned from living in Oman.  You dismissed it because it didn't fit your narrative.  That's your problem, not mine, and I have no obligation to help you work through it.

It must absolutely _suck_ to be you.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

I dismissed nothing. But you told me nothing I didn’t know already. You needn’t respond now either ...

But at least be honest. I’m still waiting, asking seriously, for your view on Syria. Should the U.S. have acted “tougher,” as Hillary and most neo-conservatives wanted? Should the U.S. have stepped in and maybe provided air support, or its own troops, to overthrow Assad? What would have happened in that case? What would have happened to the Christians and Alawites and the secular Sunnis?

P.S. Now the old Sultan of Oman is dead. The new leader, as I understand, is still trying to mend relations between the U.S. and Iran. What do you think is going to happen next?


----------



## ABikerSailor

charwin95 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> .
Click to expand...


You DO realize that most ships have several CIWS's on them right?  And, not only that, they are guided by computer and several radars, meaning after they hit one, they can track onto another immediately, and can take care of several missiles in a row.  I know that when I was on the carrier, they had around 6 of them around the ship.

And yeah, they are a damn good missile defense system.  I've seen them up close and personal.





__





						MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)
					





					fas.org


----------



## mdk

This thread aged like milk.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD.
> 
> When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and all Democrats are perfect little angels, who never speak bad about their fellow Americans, or ever encourage violence against them.
> 
> You probably believe that horseshit, too.
Click to expand...

Like what? I gave you an example how Trump treated his own people. Instead of giving me your usual empty rebuttal why not give me an example. 
.


----------



## charwin95

ABikerSailor said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that most ships have several CIWS's on them right?  And, not only that, they are guided by computer and several radars, meaning after they hit one, they can track onto another immediately, and can take care of several missiles in a row.  I know that when I was on the carrier, they had around 6 of them around the ship.
> 
> And yeah, they are a damn good missile defense system.  I've seen them up close and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fas.org
Click to expand...

True but have they tried to defend 50 to 100 missiles all at the same time in close range?


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
Click to expand...


Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I dismissed nothing. But you told me nothing I didn’t know already. You needn’t respond now either ...
> 
> But at least be honest. I’m still waiting, asking seriously, for your view on Syria. Should the U.S. have acted “tougher,” as Hillary and most neo-conservatives wanted? Should the U.S. have stepped in and maybe provided air support, or its own troops, to overthrow Assad? What would have happened in that case? What would have happened to the Christians and Alawites and the secular Sunnis?
> 
> P.S. Now the old Sultan of Oman is dead. The new leader, as I understand, is still trying to mend relations between the U.S. and Iran. What do you think is going to happen next?


Turkey doesn't want the Syrian refugees it is now pushing into Europe and European troops are lining up the stop them from entering.
We should blow Syria to smithereens.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.
Click to expand...

Iran must be invincible which is why they're not attacking Israel!
Am I missing something here?
If it works by computer, Israel will make anything Iran fires go back into Iran.


----------



## charwin95

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are your sales?
> Is this virus affecting your business in any way?
> It would be interesting to know.
Click to expand...


 I’m in the medical instruments business it doesn’t slow down or feel any recessions. The more people get sick the higher the sales. No matter what happened hospitals will take no for answer even there’s a major earthquake, storm or hurricane. 
Only problem right now is I only have 75% working employees because of the CV. I retired early to enjoy life. My son is running the day to day operations so my wife and I been helping all over.
Like making shipping labels, making small kit box with foam inserts, kits for assemblies  etc etc the easy  jobs. Wife is helping in accounts payable.

Yesterday I have to drive all the way to Los Angeles Cedars Sinai to pick up dirty blood in a refrigerated controlled igloo. I buy dirty blood from sick patients. Dirty blood means from cancer, hiv/aids, sexually transmitted diseases, pneumonia, drug addicts, cv, transplant patients etc etc etc for technical training and instruments testing. Thank you for asking.

.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are your sales?
> Is this virus affecting your business in any way?
> It would be interesting to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m in the medical instruments business it doesn’t slow down or feel any recessions. The more people get sick the higher the sales. No matter what happened hospitals will take no for answer even there’s a major earthquake, storm or hurricane.
> Only problem right now is I only have 75% working employees because of the CV. I retired early to enjoy life. My son is running the day to day operations so my wife and I been helping all over.
> Like making shipping labels, making small kit box with foam inserts, kits for assemblies  etc etc the easy  jobs. Wife is helping in accounts payable.
> 
> Yesterday I have to drive all the way to Los Angeles Cedars Sinai to pick up dirty blood in a refrigerated controlled igloo. I buy dirty blood from sick patients. Dirty blood means from cancer, hiv/aids, sexually transmitted diseases, pneumonia, drug addicts, cv, transplant patients etc etc etc for technical training and instruments testing. Thank you for asking.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Good luck and stay healthy!


----------



## charwin95

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran must be invincible which is why they're not attacking Israel!
> Am I missing something here?
> If it works by computer, Israel will make anything Iran fires go back into Iran.
Click to expand...

No they won’t unless they are provoke. Israel strategies are in defense mode not in the attack mode. 
The same as saying Iran must be invincible that Israel’s has not drop any bomb in Iran but active in bombing of Iran’s interest in Syria.
.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran must be invincible which is why they're not attacking Israel!
> Am I missing something here?
> If it works by computer, Israel will make anything Iran fires go back into Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they won’t unless they are provoke. Israel strategies are in defense mode not in the attack mode.
> The same as saying Iran must be invincible that Israel’s has not drop any bomb in Iran but active in bombing of Iran’s interest in Syria.
> .
Click to expand...

You misinterpreted my post...
Jews don't attack; when attacked, they're supposed to warn...then obliterate.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I dismissed nothing. But you told me nothing I didn’t know already. You needn’t respond now either ...
> 
> But at least be honest. I’m still waiting, asking seriously, for your view on Syria. Should the U.S. have acted “tougher,” as Hillary and most neo-conservatives wanted? Should the U.S. have stepped in and maybe provided air support, or its own troops, to overthrow Assad? What would have happened in that case? What would have happened to the Christians and Alawites and the secular Sunnis?
> 
> P.S. Now the old Sultan of Oman is dead. The new leader, as I understand, is still trying to mend relations between the U.S. and Iran. What do you think is going to happen next?


It's not going to work, unless Iran gives up their "death to America" position.  How do you negotiate with someone who will accept only your death?  I know, I know, the leftist answer is "Kill yourself!!"

That's not gonna happen.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD.
> 
> When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and all Democrats are perfect little angels, who never speak bad about their fellow Americans, or ever encourage violence against them.
> 
> You probably believe that horseshit, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what? I gave you an example how Trump treated his own people. Instead of giving me your usual empty rebuttal why not give me an example.
> .
Click to expand...

Hillary called conservative Americans "deplorables".  Obama said we were bitterly clinging to guns and religion.  
5 Times Obama Has Encouraged Violence Against Republicans

20 Liberal Calls For Violence Against Conservatives in Quotes

Now, predictably, you will weasel out of this.

Surprise me.  Don't.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm never surprised when leftists root for America's enemies.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that most ships have several CIWS's on them right?  And, not only that, they are guided by computer and several radars, meaning after they hit one, they can track onto another immediately, and can take care of several missiles in a row.  I know that when I was on the carrier, they had around 6 of them around the ship.
> 
> And yeah, they are a damn good missile defense system.  I've seen them up close and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fas.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but have they tried to defend 50 to 100 missiles all at the same time in close range?
Click to expand...

You'd love to see that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Indeependent

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD.
> 
> When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and all Democrats are perfect little angels, who never speak bad about their fellow Americans, or ever encourage violence against them.
> 
> You probably believe that horseshit, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what? I gave you an example how Trump treated his own people. Instead of giving me your usual empty rebuttal why not give me an example.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary called conservative Americans "deplorables".  Obama said we were bitterly clinging to guns and religion.
> 5 Times Obama Has Encouraged Violence Against Republicans
> 
> 20 Liberal Calls For Violence Against Conservatives in Quotes
> 
> Now, predictably, you will weasel out of this.
> 
> Surprise me.  Don't.
Click to expand...

The sad part is that each and every Liberal in the room "knows" they;re smarter than all the other Liberals in the room.


----------



## Indeependent

charwin95 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that most ships have several CIWS's on them right?  And, not only that, they are guided by computer and several radars, meaning after they hit one, they can track onto another immediately, and can take care of several missiles in a row.  I know that when I was on the carrier, they had around 6 of them around the ship.
> 
> And yeah, they are a damn good missile defense system.  I've seen them up close and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fas.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but have they tried to defend 50 to 100 missiles all at the same time in close range?
Click to expand...

Do you think any of Iran's top military brass would consider such a move?


----------



## daveman

Indeependent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know your opinions are meaningless, right?  The only people who agree with you share your worthless hatred of America.
> 
> You change nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky, but unless you are one of the top 1% in the US, your opinions are meaningless, too. Sure, like me, you can spout off on a messageboard, but so what? You change nothing, too.
> 
> I like America. I hate Trump for sure. But he is not America. He is a worthless piece of shit. And I don't use the word hate lightly. He is a miserable piece of human garbage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that makes you feel better, but again -- nothing was accomplished.  Nothing was changed.  No opinions were swayed.
> 
> ORANGE MAN BAD really is all you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you. ORANGE MAN BAD. VERY BAD.
> 
> When Trump attacks his own people the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> When he instigated violence LIBERATE save your 2nd amendments against the democrats. What do you expect the democrats will say?
> Trump is a good example of a piece of shit human scum.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and all Democrats are perfect little angels, who never speak bad about their fellow Americans, or ever encourage violence against them.
> 
> You probably believe that horseshit, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what? I gave you an example how Trump treated his own people. Instead of giving me your usual empty rebuttal why not give me an example.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary called conservative Americans "deplorables".  Obama said we were bitterly clinging to guns and religion.
> 5 Times Obama Has Encouraged Violence Against Republicans
> 
> 20 Liberal Calls For Violence Against Conservatives in Quotes
> 
> Now, predictably, you will weasel out of this.
> 
> Surprise me.  Don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad part is that each and every Liberal in the room "knows" they;re smarter than all the other Liberals in the room.
Click to expand...

"The trouble with our Liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so." 

-- Ronald Reagan


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> Um, if not for the moronic ROE by Barry our sailors would have lit them up, Moron.



And you'd have dead sailors Moron. Easy to sacrifice somebody when that somebody isn't you or yours.
All Iran did was exactly what the US would have done if a navy from a foreign country had illegally entered its territorial waters.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> You need to check into an adult literacy program.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've never said military members are infallible.  I said, on the whole, they're better people than you are. Neither your acknowledgement nor acceptance are required.



Of course they are.
As I said, you do Moron well...


----------



## ABikerSailor

charwin95 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always sound like a wet fart to me...........LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that most ships have several CIWS's on them right?  And, not only that, they are guided by computer and several radars, meaning after they hit one, they can track onto another immediately, and can take care of several missiles in a row.  I know that when I was on the carrier, they had around 6 of them around the ship.
> 
> And yeah, they are a damn good missile defense system.  I've seen them up close and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK 15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fas.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True but have they tried to defend 50 to 100 missiles all at the same time in close range?
Click to expand...


Just out of curiosity, what country is going to attack them, and what are they going to use in the attack?  I need to know where you are getting 50 to 100 missiles from.  I think you are deliberately exaggerating because you don't think they can work.  Hate to tell you, but they can track and switch targets quickly.  The algorithm they work on is to track all the missiles, and take out the closest ones first.  You never spent any time around the military, have you?


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Funny how you don't see how that applies to you, as well.  Always quick to screech your opinion on American military matters from the safety of the other side of the planet.



Not even close. You are comparing apples and oranges.
Where am I demanding the US military intervene? Where have I said the US should start a war over illegally entering a foreign nation's waters?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if not for the moronic ROE by Barry our sailors would have lit them up, Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have dead sailors Moron. Easy to sacrifice somebody when that somebody isn't you or yours.
> All Iran did was exactly what the US would have done if a navy from a foreign country had illegally entered its territorial waters.
Click to expand...


Only problem with that is that Iran extends its claim to territorial waters way beyond what they actually are.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how you entertain yourself, boasting about your own (military) experience in the Middle East, “laughing” at others and accusing them of “just reading press releases from the mullahs,” calling them ... “boy.”
> 
> I once asked you to give us some _substance_, tell us what you learned in Oman. I asked you if your friendships with a few Omani Christians gave you any insight into the plight of the 10% Christian population in Syria — which faced utter destruction at the hands of Islamic fanatics seeking to overthrow Assad. You never answered. You just insulted me for asking. Apparently it wasn’t a funny enough subject for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, yet another self-important leftist, believing he's entitled to whatever he wants and throwing a little bitch-fit when he doesn't get it.
> 
> I told you what I leaned from living in Oman.  You dismissed it because it didn't fit your narrative.  That's your problem, not mine, and I have no obligation to help you work through it.
> 
> It must absolutely _suck_ to be you.
Click to expand...


LOL...Look at you, you little Trumpite Bitch. Bitching and moaning all day how unimportant everybody who thinks differently from him. All the while, nobody here said they are important.

All anybody does on these boards - including you my little petal - is shoot the breeze and put their thoughts down. What's the alternative, no posting? Is that what we should all do because your namby pamby sensitivities can't handle it? If not, fuck off and stop being a little bitch. If so, shut the fuck up or start debating. The last 10 posts by you on this thread have been nothing but a whiney pathetic diatribe.


----------



## Dr Grump

ABikerSailor said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if not for the moronic ROE by Barry our sailors would have lit them up, Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have dead sailors Moron. Easy to sacrifice somebody when that somebody isn't you or yours.
> All Iran did was exactly what the US would have done if a navy from a foreign country had illegally entered its territorial waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is that Iran extends its claim to territorial waters way beyond what they actually are.
Click to expand...


In this case they were three nautical miles from Iranian land. Territorial waters are 12 miles. I'm sure if a couple of navy vessels from Iran were three miles off the coast of Washington state the US Navy would have something to say about that. And rightly so. The incident lasted a whole 15 hours. Hardly worth starting a war over, or losing lives over. That is what the chickhawk losers like Daveboy want. Gee, why do so many people see neocon, right wing whackadoodles as war mongers. Gee, dunno...


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> The sad part is that each and every Liberal in the room "knows" they;re smarter than all the other Liberals in the room.



Well most are smarter than you. But that's not exactly hard now is it...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.


Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to check into an adult literacy program.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've never said military members are infallible.  I said, on the whole, they're better people than you are. Neither your acknowledgement nor acceptance are required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are.
> As I said, you do Moron well...
Click to expand...

Yes, but you say a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how you don't see how that applies to you, as well.  Always quick to screech your opinion on American military matters from the safety of the other side of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. You are comparing apples and oranges.
> Where am I demanding the US military intervene? Where have I said the US should start a war over illegally entering a foreign nation's waters?
Click to expand...

You're demanding the US alter our foreign policy to assuage your butthurt.

How's that working out for you?


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how you entertain yourself, boasting about your own (military) experience in the Middle East, “laughing” at others and accusing them of “just reading press releases from the mullahs,” calling them ... “boy.”
> 
> I once asked you to give us some _substance_, tell us what you learned in Oman. I asked you if your friendships with a few Omani Christians gave you any insight into the plight of the 10% Christian population in Syria — which faced utter destruction at the hands of Islamic fanatics seeking to overthrow Assad. You never answered. You just insulted me for asking. Apparently it wasn’t a funny enough subject for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look, yet another self-important leftist, believing he's entitled to whatever he wants and throwing a little bitch-fit when he doesn't get it.
> 
> I told you what I leaned from living in Oman.  You dismissed it because it didn't fit your narrative.  That's your problem, not mine, and I have no obligation to help you work through it.
> 
> It must absolutely _suck_ to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...Look at you, you little Trumpite Bitch. Bitching and moaning all day how unimportant everybody who thinks differently from him. All the while, nobody here said they are important.
> 
> All anybody does on these boards - including you my little petal - is shoot the breeze and put their thoughts down. What's the alternative, no posting? Is that what we should all do because your namby pamby sensitivities can't handle it? If not, fuck off and stop being a little bitch. If so, shut the fuck up or start debating. The last 10 posts by you on this thread have been nothing but a whiney pathetic diatribe.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  Look at you, thinking you can demand how other people post.

You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Even more than you are now.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.
Click to expand...

Wow, one rarely sees such a combination of narcissism and irrational paranoia.  

You definitely need to be on medications.  Note the plural.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, one rarely sees such a combination of narcissism and irrational paranoia.
> 
> You definitely need to be on medications.  Note the plural.
Click to expand...

And the nightly daveman tantrum begins. You managed to hit the brick wall at 7 pm tonight, an early start for you.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, one rarely sees such a combination of narcissism and irrational paranoia.
> 
> You definitely need to be on medications.  Note the plural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the nightly daveman tantrum begins. You managed to hit the brick wall at 7 pm tonight, an early start for you.
Click to expand...

I can always tell when you get your feelings hurt.  You flap the shreds of your ego around and start projecting your propensity for tantrums.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, one rarely sees such a combination of narcissism and irrational paranoia.
> 
> You definitely need to be on medications.  Note the plural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the nightly daveman tantrum begins. You managed to hit the brick wall at 7 pm tonight, an early start for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can always tell when you get your feelings hurt.  You flap the shreds of your ego around and start projecting your propensity for tantrums.
Click to expand...

Oh look, all whining, no argument... yep, it's a daveman post.

Of course, normal, rational people understand that there is a difference between mindless ass-licking -- like you do for trump -- and vocal criticism and resistance via exchange of ideas and voting. Again, I expected you to struggle with this simple concept. And you did not disappoint.


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, if not for the moronic ROE by Barry our sailors would have lit them up, Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have dead sailors Moron. Easy to sacrifice somebody when that somebody isn't you or yours.
> All Iran did was exactly what the US would have done if a navy from a foreign country had illegally entered its territorial waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only problem with that is that Iran extends its claim to territorial waters way beyond what they actually are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case they were three nautical miles from Iranian land. Territorial waters are 12 miles. I'm sure if a couple of navy vessels from Iran were three miles off the coast of Washington state the US Navy would have something to say about that. And rightly so. The incident lasted a whole 15 hours. Hardly worth starting a war over, or losing lives over. That is what the chickhawk losers like Daveboy want. Gee, why do so many people see neocon, right wing whackadoodles as war mongers. Gee, dunno...
Click to expand...

*In this case they were three nautical miles from Iranian land. *

So, what you are saying is Barry Hussein was a shitty COC.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Yes, but you say a lot of stupid shit.



And your posts are fill of enlightenment and wisdom...


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> You're demanding the US alter our foreign policy to assuage your butthurt.
> 
> How's that working out for you?


What is your foreign policy? When you accidentally or illegally enter the waters of another nation you blow the shit out of them when they object? Tell me Einstein, what exactly would the US Navy have done in similar circumstances? Just observed another nation's navy in your territorial waters?


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Uh huh.  Look at you, thinking you can demand how other people post.
> 
> You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Even more than you are now.



I'm not demanding anything. Just showing how asinine you are....not hard to do...


----------



## Dr Grump

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, you _vastly_ overestimate both your importance and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The only reason trump has any power is because of his cult, of which you are an active member. for example, if not for you cultists, the republicans would have impeached him in minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, one rarely sees such a combination of narcissism and irrational paranoia.
> 
> You definitely need to be on medications.  Note the plural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the nightly daveman tantrum begins. You managed to hit the brick wall at 7 pm tonight, an early start for you.
Click to expand...


LOL...I actually laughed out loud. You hit it on the button. He certainly is easy to trigger.


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> *In this case they were three nautical miles from Iranian land. *
> 
> So, what you are saying is Barry Hussein was a shitty COC.



No, I'm saying the US Navy's navigational training needs looking at.


----------



## Redfish

charwin95 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good diplomacy is a better policy.
> Strong ARM policy is always the worst policy.
> 
> 
> If we want something from Iran. Treating them as an enemy, starving their people, cannot a bank loan. What do we expect from return? Zero to NOTHING. Fuck you.
> 
> If we want something from China to cooperate with us with CV investigation. Then treating them and finger pointing. You don’t expect any cooperation.
> 
> 
> If I want something from you. Treating you as an enemy, starving your kids, close your bank account. What do I expect from you in return? Zero to Nothing. Fuck  you  go to hell.
> 
> 
> If I come to you as a friend. Offering you a better future, food, $ and life for your kids. I expect a love and respect from you. I stand a better chance and high percentage I can get something in return. We can be friends work together and get rid of the bad policy.
> 
> TELL ME WHERE I’M WRONG?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are you wrong?  in every word of your post.   The only thing that muslim terrorists understand or respect is overwhelming force.   they laugh at the diplomacy tried by obozo, they took his money and used it against the USA,   screw them, and screw you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what are we getting in return? NOTHING. Dumb Trump.
> 
> What have we accomplished in return? NOTHING. Dumb Trump.
> 
> What Iran has accomplished with the sanctions? They are building their nuclear program with no restrictions. GOOD job Trump.
> 
> 
> Like I already posted. The young generations hate these mullahs hardliners. They don’t want to be associated or to be called terrorist supporters. It took generations  for that to build up. Here comes Trump destroyed all of that in his first year.
> 
> There was an Iranian member here confirmed what I’m saying. Wonder what happened to him?
Click to expand...



If the Iranian people decide to overthrow the fanatic mullahs, Trump will support them 100%.   But he will not give a penny to the radical terrorist murderers who control that country today.

What did the sanctions accomplish?   ruined their economy and allowed the people to see the flaws in their leaders,  Same thing is happening in Venezuela.  the people are fed up with socialism and oppression.  those two countries could see revolutions due to the actions taken by the Trump administration.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're demanding the US alter our foreign policy to assuage your butthurt.
> 
> How's that working out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your foreign policy? When you accidentally or illegally enter the waters of another nation you blow the shit out of them when they object? Tell me Einstein, what exactly would the US Navy have done in similar circumstances? Just observed another nation's navy in your territorial waters?
Click to expand...


What would the Navy do if a foreign warship was within our territorial waters?  They would warn them that they aren't supposed to be there, and then escort them back to international waters.  They wouldn't be fired on until they showed a complete failure to comply, or fire on us first.

But, chances are very good they would leave before hostilities started.


----------



## Dr Grump

ABikerSailor said:


> What would the Navy do if a foreign warship was within our territorial waters?  They would warn them that they aren't supposed to be there, and then escort them back to international waters.  They wouldn't be fired on until they showed a complete failure to comply, or fire on us first.
> 
> But, chances are very good they would leave before hostilities started.



They did something similar. But it took them 15 hours. And let's not forget that his wasn't a gunboat from Fiji rocking up into their territorial waters. It was one of their sworn enemies. You think if a Chinese frigate accidentally roamed into your waters that would be your reaction? Remember what happened when that USAF plane got caught in Hainan Island. They stripped it down completely.


----------



## Nostra

Dr Grump said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In this case they were three nautical miles from Iranian land. *
> 
> So, what you are saying is Barry Hussein was a shitty COC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying the US Navy's navigational training needs looking at.
Click to expand...

So, you are again saying Barry Hussein was a shitty CIC.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dr Grump said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would the Navy do if a foreign warship was within our territorial waters?  They would warn them that they aren't supposed to be there, and then escort them back to international waters.  They wouldn't be fired on until they showed a complete failure to comply, or fire on us first.
> 
> But, chances are very good they would leave before hostilities started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did something similar. But it took them 15 hours. And let's not forget that his wasn't a gunboat from Fiji rocking up into their territorial waters. It was one of their sworn enemies. You think if a Chinese frigate accidentally roamed into your waters that would be your reaction? Remember what happened when that USAF plane got caught in Hainan Island. They stripped it down completely.
Click to expand...


If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you say a lot of stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your posts are fill of enlightenment and wisdom...
Click to expand...

Naaah, I'm here to have fun.  There's no way in hell I'm going to change your mind.  You bitterly cling to your horseshit too tightly.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're demanding the US alter our foreign policy to assuage your butthurt.
> 
> How's that working out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your foreign policy? When you accidentally or illegally enter the waters of another nation you blow the shit out of them when they object? Tell me Einstein, what exactly would the US Navy have done in similar circumstances? Just observed another nation's navy in your territorial waters?
Click to expand...

What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  Look at you, thinking you can demand how other people post.
> 
> You're destined to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Even more than you are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not demanding anything. Just showing how asinine you are....not hard to do...
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  I'm sure that fantasy amuses you.


----------



## Dr Grump

Nostra said:


> So, you are again saying Barry Hussein was a shitty CIC.



He's in charge of such a fundamental thing as navy navigational training? Who knew...


----------



## Dr Grump

ABikerSailor said:


> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.



I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those sailors? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Naaah, I'm here to have fun.  There's no way in hell I'm going to change your mind.  You bitterly cling to your horseshit too tightly.


Course you're having fun. Is that why your posts are full of piss and vitriol...
Bitter? Ha!! There are many adjectives you could use to describe me. Bitter is definitely not one of them when it comes to this board. Funny? A lot of the time. I can't believe Trumpites are so dumb...under I remember who their king is. Followers are like their leaders I guess...


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those soldiers? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).
Click to expand...

What civilized people inhabit this area that it's so volatile ?


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.



You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Uh huh.  I'm sure that fantasy amuses you.



Sometimes.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those soldiers? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What civilized people inhabit this area that it's so volatile ?
Click to expand...

what has that got to do with anything...


----------



## miketx

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


So, liar, where's all the shooting?


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those soldiers? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What civilized people inhabit this area that it's so volatile ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what has that got to do with anything...
Click to expand...

You made a statement about a region other than the evil US.
You re always suggesting that everyone outside the US is the Ivory Snow baby.
I want to know why this region is so volatile if only the US is the world's aggressor.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those soldiers? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What civilized people inhabit this area that it's so volatile ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what has that got to do with anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a statement about a region other than the evil US.
> You re always suggesting that everyone outside the US is the Ivory Snow baby.
> I want to know why this region is so volatile if only the US is the world's aggressor.
Click to expand...


1) True I did make a statement about the US
2) I have never suggested in one single post over 14 years on this board that everyone outside the US is an Ivory Snow baby
3) The US can be an aggressor. So can a lot of other nations - Russia, Iran, China and North Korea come to mind.

Just because I don't lick your balls and say that the US is the greatest country on Earth doesn't mean it's a bad place. Lots to like about the US.


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a military ship from ANY country came into our waters and got within 3 miles that would be the reaction.  They would radio them that they are in territorial waters, and to leave.   They would also get several warnings.  Only when the warnings fail, or they fire first, would we fire on them.  Sorry, but I spent 20 years in the Navy, and I've seen how things are handled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you were in the navy. At the end of the day, do you think you should have gone to war with Iran over those sailors being held for 15 hours like these guys do. There are also other geopolitical things in play here. Iran is a very different regime from the US. Also the Arabian Gulf, Red Sea, Straits of Hormuz are a lot more volatile places than the coasts of the US. So what was the end game for those wishing for Washington (ie Obama at the time)? Bomb Tehran, which would have been a death sentence for those soldiers? Wait until the soldiers were freed then bomb (just like Ronnie Raygun did with the Iran hostages in 1980 - oh, that's right he didn't). I mean what are the neocon whackadoodles advocating in terms of outcome for this incident (I know you're not one of them, just asking a rhetorical question).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What civilized people inhabit this area that it's so volatile ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what has that got to do with anything...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a statement about a region other than the evil US.
> You re always suggesting that everyone outside the US is the Ivory Snow baby.
> I want to know why this region is so volatile if only the US is the world's aggressor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) True I did make a statement about the US
> 2) I have never suggested in one single post over 14 years on this board that everyone outside the US is an Ivory Snow baby
> 3) The US can be an aggressor. So can a lot of other nations - Russia, Iran, China and North Korea come to mind.
> 
> Just because I don't lick your balls and say that the US is the greatest country on Earth doesn't mean it's a bad place. Lots to like about the US.
Click to expand...

So the issue is, why is this region so volatile?
Is it vying for valuable resources?
Is it religion?
Is it both?


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> So the issue is, why is this region so volatile?
> Is it vying for valuable resources?
> Is it religion?
> Is it both?



Religion, resources, history. It's a basketcase
.


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the issue is, why is this region so volatile?
> Is it vying for valuable resources?
> Is it religion?
> Is it both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, resources, history. It's a basketcase
> .
Click to expand...

Oh, God..I was afraid of that.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the issue is, why is this region so volatile?
> Is it vying for valuable resources?
> Is it religion?
> Is it both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, resources, history. It's a basketcase
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, God..I was afraid of that.
Click to expand...

what? agreement?


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the issue is, why is this region so volatile?
> Is it vying for valuable resources?
> Is it religion?
> Is it both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion, resources, history. It's a basketcase
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, God..I was afraid of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? agreement?
Click to expand...

It's scary that a region rich in resources is surrounded by nations willing to fight.

I deal with facts, not ideology.
God doesn't look too well upon ideologues.


----------



## Nostra

Have we lit up any Ragheads in innertubes yet?

I WANT MY WWIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naaah, I'm here to have fun.  There's no way in hell I'm going to change your mind.  You bitterly cling to your horseshit too tightly.
> 
> 
> 
> Course you're having fun. Is that why your posts are full of piss and vitriol...
> Bitter? Ha!! There are many adjectives you could use to describe me. Bitter is definitely not one of them when it comes to this board. Funny? A lot of the time. I can't believe Trumpites are so dumb...under I remember who their king is. Followers are like their leaders I guess...
Click to expand...

The only way you're funny is inadvertently.  

And yes, leftists are angry and bitter.  That's really not up for debate.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
Click to expand...

Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.
Click to expand...


People can read. They can tell you are full of piss and vinegar. I bet you're white, over 50, short, fat, probably smoke too much and like a gallon of sour mash every other day. C'mon how close am I??


----------



## basquebromance

BROTHERS AND SISTERS: I have seen cities destroyed. I have seen two hundred limping, exhausted men come out of line...the survivors of a regiment of one thousand that went forward forty-eight hours before. I have seen children starving. I have seen the agony of mothers and wives. I hate war! NO MORE WAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Nostra

Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?

I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can read. They can tell you are full of piss and vinegar. I bet you're white, over 50, short, fat, probably smoke too much and like a gallon of sour mash every other day. C'mon how close am I??
Click to expand...

You're as accurate as you are everything else.  Not at all.  

But reality doesn't matter to you.  You believe what you want to believe, and will continue to insist your beliefs are true regardless.  

Run along, Foreign Boy.  Your opinions are worthless.


----------



## charwin95

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans and the military do appreciate it however.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently only in your imagination, as his approval rating still sucks and the military publicly told him to stick his order up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're STILL bitterly clinging to your own lie.
> 
> Your desperation is palpable.  And it smells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All whining...no argument...yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been through this.  I have no obligation to argue against your lies, especially when you're not interested in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What reality? You don’t even have a clue what you are saying. Reality? Since you don’t know what you are talking about. Why not just STFU kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your butthurt is not a compelling argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Butthurt? No idiot. You don’t even know what you are talking about except being a tough shit.
> You don’t even know anything about ME but you keep blabbering your ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've lived and worked in the Middle East.
> 
> You  just read press releases from the mullahs.
> 
> You're dismissed, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? And how come you don’t know anything about ME. I’m giving away the Iran military capabilities and you act very surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran must be invincible which is why they're not attacking Israel!
> Am I missing something here?
> If it works by computer, Israel will make anything Iran fires go back into Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they won’t unless they are provoke. Israel strategies are in defense mode not in the attack mode.
> The same as saying Iran must be invincible that Israel’s has not drop any bomb in Iran but active in bombing of Iran’s interest in Syria.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You misinterpreted my post...
> Jews don't attack; when attacked, they're supposed to warn...then obliterate.
Click to expand...

My apologies.


----------



## charwin95

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can read. They can tell you are full of piss and vinegar. I bet you're white, over 50, short, fat, probably smoke too much and like a gallon of sour mash every other day. C'mon how close am I??
Click to expand...

That is so funny Doc. 
.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?
> 
> I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don’t worry you will get your chance. Be very careful what you wish for.

Russians are harassing us in international waters and air.... WHY is that? They know we have a stupid and weakling president.










						Russian warship 'aggressively approached' U.S. destroyer in Arabian Sea, Navy says
					

The USS Farragut was "conducting routine operations in the North Arabian Sea,"  according to the U.S. 5th Fleet.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Watch US and Russian warships almost collide
					






					www.vox.com


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?
> 
> I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Chinese are also harassing us..









						Pentagon Says Chinese Ship Harassed a U.S. Vessel
					

U.S. military officials complained that a Chinese warship harassed a U.S. Navy vessel as it sailed through the South China Sea, adding to a growing roster of disputes between the two countries.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## charwin95

basquebromance said:


> BROTHERS AND SISTERS: I have seen cities destroyed. I have seen two hundred limping, exhausted men come out of line...the survivors of a regiment of one thousand that went forward forty-eight hours before. I have seen children starving. I have seen the agony of mothers and wives. I hate war! NO MORE WAAAAAAAR!


That sounds a lot better. I hate war too. You may want to tell your buddies here that war is the worst we can do to other humans and countries.

You have your buddies here willing to go to a civil war or war with other country. Maybe these are the losers or rejects that they don’t have any thing to lose or hopeless Americans? This breaks my heart. 
.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?
> 
> I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry you will get your chance. Be very careful what you wish for.
> 
> Russians are harassing us in international waters and air.... WHY is that? They know we have a stupid and weakling president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship 'aggressively approached' U.S. destroyer in Arabian Sea, Navy says
> 
> 
> The USS Farragut was "conducting routine operations in the North Arabian Sea,"  according to the U.S. 5th Fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch US and Russian warships almost collide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
Click to expand...

Cool.  Let's blow up some Russkies!


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?
> 
> I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese are also harassing us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentagon Says Chinese Ship Harassed a U.S. Vessel
> 
> 
> U.S. military officials complained that a Chinese warship harassed a U.S. Navy vessel as it sailed through the South China Sea, adding to a growing roster of disputes between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com
Click to expand...

Blow those short, fat fuckers up too!


----------



## Markle

charwin95 said:


> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.



So your philosophy is that if you can't guarantee to save all the lives, you don't try to save any.  Got it!  That should save us billions just in healthcare!


----------



## TemplarKormac

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Uh... where's the shooting?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TemplarKormac said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... where's the shooting?
Click to expand...

Zero boats shot down so far.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... where's the shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zero boats shot down so far.
Click to expand...


So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran. 

Can we drop the hype now? Please?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TemplarKormac said:


> So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran.


Hmm., i dont know about that. The Navy did have to publicly tell the world that Trump was talking out of his ass. When people smarter than trump stop him from doing stupid shit, trump does not get a gold star for not doing something stupid.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't know about that. The Navy did have to publicly tell the world that Trump was talking out of his ass. When people smarter than trump stop him from doing stupid shit, trump does not get a gold star for not doing something stupid.
Click to expand...


Eh... I'm not here to trash Trump with you. You can do that by yourself. 

But since I'm here anyway, I'll simply leave you with this:

If Trump were truly and literally stupid, he would be incapable of taking and following advice. In fact, if he were as incompetent as you seem to think he is, he would have been removed from office within the first week of his presidency.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TemplarKormac said:


> If Trump were truly and literally stupid, he would be incapable of taking and following advice


That's not true at all. All you have to do is frame the advice in such a way is that he thinks it is in his own self-interest to follow it.

Such as, when he took Giuliani's advice to commit impeachable offenses. There is an example of the fact that trump followed advice actually PROVING how fucking stupid he is.


----------



## charwin95

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how are you going to defend when an inbound of 50 to 100 short range missiles all at the same time? Phalanx was designed to shred in coming attack one at a time but not missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your philosophy is that if you can't guarantee to save all the lives, you don't try to save any.  Got it!  That should save us billions just in healthcare!
Click to expand...

No my dear. I want to save lives as many as I can. Going to war with Iran is very grave mistakes.

All I’m telling here is Iran capabilities. So members here understand what and the consequences if we go to war with Iran. US military planners KNEW exactly I’m talking about. Nothing new. Iran is not a weak military country. If they really want to terrorize the Persian gulf they can do that very easy with or without the US military ships.
How does the mullahs knew a war is coming to them? US Military ships inside the Persian Gulf start leaving.

Your buddies here are glamouring for civil war and war. Why are you NOT quoting or questioning them?

.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blowed up any Ragheads on surf boards today?
> 
> I WANT MY WWIII DANGBLAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry you will get your chance. Be very careful what you wish for.
> 
> Russians are harassing us in international waters and air.... WHY is that? They know we have a stupid and weakling president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian warship 'aggressively approached' U.S. destroyer in Arabian Sea, Navy says
> 
> 
> The USS Farragut was "conducting routine operations in the North Arabian Sea,"  according to the U.S. 5th Fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch US and Russian warships almost collide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Let's blow up some Russkies!
Click to expand...


Well Dude did you even ask yourself why these countries are harassing us?  Even killing US soldiers in Iraq, blew up US military barracks + rocket attacks of US embassy.

Why is that happening? All because of dumb policies and weak & incompetent leader.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm., i dont know about that. The Navy did have to publicly tell the world that Trump was talking out of his ass. When people smarter than trump stop him from doing stupid shit, trump does not get a gold star for not doing something stupid.
Click to expand...

Still bitterly clinging to that lie, I see.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm., i dont know about that. The Navy did have to publicly tell the world that Trump was talking out of his ass. When people smarter than trump stop him from doing stupid shit, trump does not get a gold star for not doing something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still bitterly clinging to that lie, I see.
Click to expand...

Hmm, no, it clearly happened. By the way, you never did answer. Was trump lying that he gave the order, or was the navy publicly telling him to stick his order up his ass? Those are your two choices.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Alright, one more time for the slow kids in the back.

Doonald Trump, 8 am, 04/22/2020:  

"*“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,”*

Later that day:

*A senior Navy spokesman, Rear Adm. Charles Brown, said Wednesday that the Navy will continue to follow international laws of armed conflict. Those include guidelines that dictate that a ship’s crew should not exceed the amount of force necessary to repel an attack.*


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can read. They can tell you are full of piss and vinegar. I bet you're white, over 50, short, fat, probably smoke too much and like a gallon of sour mash every other day. C'mon how close am I??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as accurate as you are everything else.  Not at all.
> 
> But reality doesn't matter to you.  You believe what you want to believe, and will continue to insist your beliefs are true regardless.
> 
> Run along, Foreign Boy.  Your opinions are worthless.
Click to expand...


Hit the mark huh, Neville Nobody..


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... that disproves the idea that Trump wanted to start a shooting war with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm., i dont know about that. The Navy did have to publicly tell the world that Trump was talking out of his ass. When people smarter than trump stop him from doing stupid shit, trump does not get a gold star for not doing something stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still bitterly clinging to that lie, I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, no, it clearly happened. By the way, you never did answer. Was trump lying that he gave the order, or was the navy publicly telling him to stick his order up his ass? Those are your two choices.
Click to expand...

It's funny how you think you get to dictate what I say. 

Are you a moron, or are you retarded?  Those are your two choices.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it matter?  You're going to hate it no matter what.  Not like that matters at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mistake inquiry with hate. You are the epitome of a Trumpite. Like your Dear Leader you hate being questioned and you have an unmistakable belief that your way is the right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection on your part.  You can tell because you're here in the US message board, and I'm not on your Grump Shithole message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People can read. They can tell you are full of piss and vinegar. I bet you're white, over 50, short, fat, probably smoke too much and like a gallon of sour mash every other day. C'mon how close am I??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're as accurate as you are everything else.  Not at all.
> 
> But reality doesn't matter to you.  You believe what you want to believe, and will continue to insist your beliefs are true regardless.
> 
> Run along, Foreign Boy.  Your opinions are worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hit the mark huh, Neville Nobody..
Click to expand...

We've discussed this.  You believe what you want to believe, Worthless Opinion Boy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> It's funny how you think you get to dictate what I say


Then why are you crying like a little bitch? Most people laugh, when things are funny.

So...your answer? Which is it?


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you think you get to dictate what I say
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you crying like a little bitch? Most people laugh, when things are funny.
> 
> So...your answer? Which is it?
Click to expand...

And you continually project your emotional reactions on everyone else.  You just never have learned to be a functional adult.  

And at this late date, you're never going to.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you think you get to dictate what I say
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you crying like a little bitch? Most people laugh, when things are funny.
> 
> So...your answer? Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you continually project your emotional reactions on everyone else.  You just never have learned to be a functional adult.
> 
> And at this late date, you're never going to.
Click to expand...

Cute tantrum.

So, which is it? There are only two choices. 

Now what is actually funny here is watching the cultist hit the brick wall.


----------



## Nostra

Have we droned any water skiing ragheads today?
I WANT MY WWIII DAGNABBIT!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sorry, but I gotta agree with Fort Fun.  Trump made a stupid tweet trying to make himself appear strong and decisive, and shortly afterwards, the Navy told him to take his tweet and shove it (but in politically correct language).


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Sorry, but I gotta agree with Fort Fun.  Trump made a stupid tweet trying to make himself appear strong and decisive, and shortly afterwards, the Navy told him to take his tweet and shove it (but in politically correct language).


No, they didn't.  Your lie was debunked in this thread days ago.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nostra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I gotta agree with Fort Fun.  Trump made a stupid tweet trying to make himself appear strong and decisive, and shortly afterwards, the Navy told him to take his tweet and shove it (but in politically correct language).
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.  Your lie was debunked in this thread days ago.
Click to expand...


Trump tweeted that he instructed the Navy to shoot down the boats (still wondering how you shoot down a ship, but okay..........), and then the Navy leadership stated that they were going to continue to follow the ROE already established and only respond with the appropriate amount of force required.  Not blowing them out of the water.


----------



## Nostra

ABikerSailor said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I gotta agree with Fort Fun.  Trump made a stupid tweet trying to make himself appear strong and decisive, and shortly afterwards, the Navy told him to take his tweet and shove it (but in politically correct language).
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't.  Your lie was debunked in this thread days ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump tweeted that he instructed the Navy to shoot down the boats (still wondering how you shoot down a ship, but okay..........), and then the Navy leadership stated that they were going to continue to follow the ROE already established and only respond with the appropriate amount of force required.  Not blowing them out of the water.
Click to expand...


Nope, they praised his decision.  Now go away, Dumbass.








						Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
					

Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.




					www.military.com


----------



## lennypartiv

charwin95 said:


> That sounds a lot better. I hate war too.


Yes you libs always hate war.  Maybe someday you'll figure out that war is necessary.  When talking fails. we need leaders willing to use the military.


----------



## Shawnee_b

You stupid
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fucks need to read the entire thread, not just the last page. Been posted many times.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Alright, one more time for the slow kids in the back.
> 
> Doonald Trump, 8 am, 04/22/2020:
> 
> "*“I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot down and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea,”*
> 
> Later that day:
> 
> *A senior Navy spokesman, Rear Adm. Charles Brown, said Wednesday that the Navy will continue to follow international laws of armed conflict. Those include guidelines that dictate that a ship’s crew should not exceed the amount of force necessary to repel an attack.*


Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean first instead of the Hood if the captain would have listened to Gunther Lutjens who ordered the Captain to stay the course while under attack. Of course Linderman refused, and made the famous statement "I refuse to sit here and let my ship be shot out from under me".


----------



## EvilCat Breath

How's that shooting war working out?


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post can be trusted at this point, you're a fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t need to lie . Just because I don’t let you deflect I’m lying? You are one easy Dude to be trash.
> .
Click to expand...




charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this again. I already posted this several times. I’m a Spaniard. My parents arrived here in early 30s, my father was 100% Spaniard and my mother was half Spaniard/white American.
> I’m in the medical instruments business and 85% of my consumables are made in China.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If you're an American, why do you claim to be a Spaniard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. my people came from Spain and France, but I'm an American.
> Charwin is simply a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your parents  came from Spain and France I doubt it. Probably came from Moscow.  You are a Russian, you prove it and you don’t even denied it. This is why you are using comrade. You are lying not me.
> 
> You are very easy and weak to trash.
> 
> My parents came from Spain I’m born here doesn’t mean I’m not an American. You are very ignorant. If a Chinese boy was born here. you call that Asian American.
> So if a Spaniard was born here. What do you call that? I’ll give you that chance to answer that.
> .
> .
Click to expand...

You're making a huge mistake attacking my cracker ass, bitch.
I ain't the one to mess with, boy.
My family made it. 
Living in Florida.
My family has been here since before those Jamestown people, and none of us got wiped out.


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what? Just because I don’t answer your question I don’t live here.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many shots fired so far?  Are we in WWXI yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are craving for civil war and you are also craving for a war in the ME. A very good example of a warmonger. I’m very proud of you. Is your pantry stock for next several months or years?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you eat it up.... Rotflmbo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eat it up? Just because you have guns doesn’t mean anything if there is a civil war. You have  be really retarded to promote cilvil war and Iran war. *It’s not like that you have to go to your backyard and hunt for food like 200 years ago.* You have to compete with millions of Americans trying to feed yours and their families.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Hey you! You fucking dumbass! That's exactly what's coming down the pipeline, you seriously retarded fuck!
> 
> Will you survive? You will not be making long pork out of me..I ain't the one, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You advocating civil war. You are retarded. Not me. because how long do you think you will survive even if you have guns. What do you think the future of your kids food and education? Stupid. A classic Trump idiot supporter.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does hunting for food in your back yard equal Civil War?
> 
> Holy shit you are fucking retarded! Do not post things and expect adults to give them any credence whatsoever.
> 
> You're a blithering idiot, seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you prove your self a real ignorant. You are promoting civil war and you don’t even know hunting food in your back yard mean? How fucking dumb and stupid can you be.
> Let me update your dumb ignorance.
> 
> if there’s a civil war all the systems that you enjoy today are all gone. Food supply chain, gas, internet, tv, communications, sewer, groceries, electricity, education, hospitals will ALL collapse. If food chains and no more groceries.
> 
> Where/what how are you going to feed your fat ass and your family but HUNT food.
> You are a good example of an idiot. Not me boy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way am I promoting Civil War, you retarded penguin?
> I'm the man that can always bring home something for supper.
> 
> I learned how to do that being a kid in America.
> 
> In no way can you be American.
> 
> Where you from boy?
> 
> I'm from Tampa Bay Florida, shillboi.
> 
> Who has Tom Brady? Da Bucs, bitch!
> 
> You ain't doing much but exposing yourself for the fake-ass shill that you are.
> 
> I'm loving it, you turd, and I and those I feed will not be starving, you putz.
> There is plenty of food around here.
> 
> Where are you at in America again? Oh! What's that? Nowhere? Hah! Bitch!
> 
> You'll be starving in your country, but we can have guns and there's plenty to eat in this area.
> Fishing and hunting, baby. On a bad day we can eat sharks and get rid of some in the process.
> I'd rather eat rabbit, but that's just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You denied that you are not promoting civil war. Read your post #606.
> 
> You talk like a gang member from MS13. You are not a decent American. You are a good example of low class thug. I will not be surprised if you have a criminal records.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay comrade, you are now exposed as being a Russian troll.
> 
> Go fuck yourself with a SouthWest US desert cactus, you dishonest hack.
> 
> Do you know where Palm Springs Country Club is?
> 
> Oh yeah, bitch! I know about that desert, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again. How can I be a Russian troll when I’m fighting you for being a Russian lover? You are a Russian.
> 
> Dont tell me you are running away. I’m not done blasting your low class stupidity and ignorance.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed you did not answer how many miles that tram is.
> 
> You do not know and did not answer correctly because you do not live there.
> 
> You are simply a lying sack of shit.
> There's a tram that goes from the desert you claim to live in up to some high mountains.
> How many miles is that tram?
> 
> You cannot be living there and not know about this and be telling the truth. Lying shill
> 
> I have ridden that tram myself..take that, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to answer any of your bullshit.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bitch! you claim to live in Palm Springs and don't know about the tram up to the mountain?
> 
> Fuck you! You're busted in your lies.
> Like I said, I've ridden that tram myself, you stupid lying shill fuck
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> The correct answer was 2 1/2 miles, but you failed to come up with that because you are not in Palm Springs OR Key Biscayne.
> 
> You're in some Eastern bloc country you dishonest shill fuck!
> You are busted beyond redemption at this point.
> 
> 
> You are being redirected...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are trying to deflect that you are
> 1. Russian traitor lover.
> 2. A Russian thug or a MS13 gang member.
> 3. You are a Russian.
> 4. you support civil war.
> 5. You are here to destroy my country.
> 6. Supporter of an idiot worst president ever a Traitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What exactly is your country, comrade?
> 
> My country, and my Florida are in The United States of America.
> 
> It's clear you lie about living in Palm Springs and Key Biscayne, so what exactly is your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t call me comrade because I’m not a Russian. You are a Russian.
> I live here where I exactly I told you. If I live anywhere or somewhere else I will tell you. I don’t need to fucking lie.
> I know you are a low class thug.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you were oblivious to the existence of the mountain tram in Palm Springs?
> 
> Bullshit! You're a lying hack fucking dog turd.
> 
> You have never  ridden that tram, but I have. That's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you even know I have not ridden a tram? You are trying to deflect Dude.
> 
> We were talking about your stupidity now you are talking dog shit. You are very easy to trash.
Click to expand...

Bitch! You claim to live in Palm Springs and did not know about the tram there?
You're nothing but a liar.
Tram to the mountains has been there for 3 decades or so.
You are not a US citizen.
What's the name of the country club where you allegedly live, bitch? I already know.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Marion Morrison —

Talking about your native Florida again? But here you are still waving that *fake flag* of Florida! The seal is correct. The Confederate background image only reflects your own reactionary dreams. Sad.

Do you expect to see any Iranian gunboats off our Florida coasts?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Marion Morrison —
> 
> Talking about your native Florida again? But here you are still waving that *fake flag* of Florida! The seal is correct. The Confederate background image only reflects your own reactionary dreams. Sad.
> 
> Do you expect to see any Iranian gunboats off our Florida coasts?


We have the Coast Guard to protect us from garbage like that. Did you have a point? (besides the peak of your skull)


----------



## Unkotare

lennypartiv said:


> ...
> Yes you libs always hate war.  ....



The democrats love war more than anyone.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Marion Morrison said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison —
> Talking about your native Florida again? But here you are still waving that *fake flag* of Florida! The seal is correct. The Confederate background image only reflects your own reactionary dreams. Sad.
> Do you expect to see any Iranian gunboats off our Florida coasts?
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Coast Guard to protect us from garbage like that. Did you have a point? (besides the peak of your skull)
Click to expand...

Sure. The Coast Guard is busy protecting our good state from Covid-19 smuggled in by illegal aliens from Cuba and Venezuela. I think you should take your flag, hoist it on a little skiff, and meet those Iranian gunboats head on. But don’t start anything. Wait until they “harass you” — then let them have it!

LOL!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison —
> Talking about your native Florida again? But here you are still waving that *fake flag* of Florida! The seal is correct. The Confederate background image only reflects your own reactionary dreams. Sad.
> Do you expect to see any Iranian gunboats off our Florida coasts?
> 
> 
> 
> We have the Coast Guard to protect us from garbage like that. Did you have a point? (besides the peak of your skull)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. The Coast Guard is busy protecting our good state from Covid-19 smuggled in by illegal aliens from Cuba and Venezuela. I think you should take your flag, hoist it on a little skiff, and meet those Iranian gunboats head on. But don’t start anything. Wait until they “harass you” — then let them have it!
Click to expand...

I think you should take my foot, and kick yourself right in the ass with it! Come at me like Iranian fastboats and prepare to be knocked the fuck out like the punk you are! I've been knocking punks out since b4 Iranian fastboats were a thing.
As for the FL Coast Guard..they have 30mm Machine guns.

Like Vulcan machine guns. They can sink whatever they want.
30mm, that's big. Compare that to a 9mm round. Dork.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Gee, you’re ... really scaring me!
Why would I “come at you,” anyway?
Are you really worried about Iranian fastboats on our coasts?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Gee, you’re ... really scaring me!


You is not something relevant. My country is.
Fuck you. Seriously.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”


Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you think you get to dictate what I say
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you crying like a little bitch? Most people laugh, when things are funny.
> 
> So...your answer? Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you continually project your emotional reactions on everyone else.  You just never have learned to be a functional adult.
> 
> And at this late date, you're never going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute tantrum.
> 
> So, which is it? There are only two choices.
> 
> Now what is actually funny here is watching the cultist hit the brick wall.
Click to expand...

OMG YOU'RE STILL DOING IT!!

"You can only say the things I want you to say!"

How childish.  Have you considered, maybe, I dunno -- growing the hell up?


----------



## daveman

Unkotare said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Yes you libs always hate war.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats love war more than anyone.
Click to expand...

The problem is they see their fellow Americans as their worst enemies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean


The bismarck wasn't a 6 ship navy group with a modern destroyer being hounded by motorboats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> OMG YOU'RE STILL DOING IT!!


And so are you. No answer, no choice, just a wittle hissy fit.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG YOU'RE STILL DOING IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> And so are you. No answer, no choice, just a wittle hissy fit.
Click to expand...

It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?

Easy -- but dishonest.  

You don't get to dictate what other people say.  The only hissy fit here is yours because I won't let you win.

Maybe you should take your ball and go home, kid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?


Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum. 

Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
Click to expand...

So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.

You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
Click to expand...

Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> The bismarck wasn't a 6 ship navy group with a modern destroyer being hounded by motorboats.
Click to expand...

Uh don't cut my post up, thus leaving them out of context please. Thank you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> The bismarck wasn't a 6 ship navy group with a modern destroyer being hounded by motorboats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh don't cut my post up, thus leaving them out of context please. Thank you.
Click to expand...

"Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean first instead of the Hood if the captain would have listened to Gunther Lutjens who ordered the Captain to stay the course while under attack. Of course Linderman refused, and made the famous statement "I refuse to sit here and let my ship be shot out from under me". "

And the Bismarck wasn't a modern Navy group with a modern destroyer getting harassed by motorboats. And that's why the Navy rebuked Trump. Publicly. They get this. Do you?


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> The bismarck wasn't a 6 ship navy group with a modern destroyer being hounded by motorboats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh don't cut my post up, thus leaving them out of context please. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah and the Bismarch would have been on the bottom of the ocean first instead of the Hood if the captain would have listened to Gunther Lutjens who ordered the Captain to stay the course while under attack. Of course Linderman refused, and made the famous statement "I refuse to sit here and let my ship be shot out from under me". "
> 
> And the Bismarck wasn't a modern Navy group with a modern destroyer getting harassed by motorboats. And that's why the Navy rebuked Trump. Publicly. They get this. Do you?
Click to expand...

Nothing changes in warfare and strategies... My point remains.


----------



## easyt65

This has to be the slowest, most peaceful _'shooting war' _I have ever seen in more than 30 years serving in the US military....

How about that - President Trump 'fires a warning shot' across Iran's 'bow', and no one died, we have not been dragged into another war, the world did not come to an end....


The only thing _'killed'_ is the thread originator's credibility...


----------



## xyz

dannyboys said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a twelve year old who still sees things through rose colored glasses.
> If the US reduces it's military presence in the Gulf how many more oil tankers would be boarded by Somali pirates and Iranian military dressed up like Somali pirates and held ransom?
> That part of the world has been a shitstain on the world for thousands of years.
> Iran has been activally attempting "Balkaize' the entire region for thousands of years.
> 
> 
> 
> I think even in the 6th grade I knew enough geography to tell the the difference from the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Aden, where the Somali pirates are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the entire region asshole!
Click to expand...

You wrote "the Gulf", not "the Arabian peninsula".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Nothing changes in warfare and strategies...


When you have a modern destroyer, and the opponent has motorboats?  Uh, I think it does. Your point never had a leg to stand on in the first place, so no, it does not stand.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing changes in warfare and strategies...
> 
> 
> 
> When you have a modern destroyer, and the opponent has motorboats?  Uh, I think it does. Your point never had a leg to stand on in the first place, so no, it does not stand.
Click to expand...

What does it matter if we have a modern destroyer, and Iran has motor boats with ship killing missles and topedos aboard ? Did you ever watch the show called "The Rat Patrol" ? Bigger isn't always better. 

Did you ever watch the WWII documentary where we had small destroyers take on the Japanese naval force that had three times more strength than we had ???  Again bigger ain't always better. So what's your point, that we had this great big ole destroyer that would have a great advantage over Iran's little motor boats (who you cheering for anyways)????????????????????.... Do you feel sorry for Iran ????????? Do you feel sorry for the response of mercenary forces against Somali pirates attempting to take an oil tanker by way of their outdated RPG's and their itty bitty motor boats ???? What exactly are you trying to convey here anyways with a response like that ??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> hat does it matter if we have a modern destroyer, and Iran has motor boats with ship killing missles and topedos aboard ?


Really? 

Dont know what to tell you, bro. No, they did not have ship killers. Can you make a point without making shit up?


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
Click to expand...

Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.


----------



## Staidhup

Apparently some fail to comprehend the right of self defense when threatened while while traveling in international waters. Or did I miss something. In the event Iran wants to play the game of russian roulette on international waters then they must be willing to suffer the consequences.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hat does it matter if we have a modern destroyer, and Iran has motor boats with ship killing missles and topedos aboard ?
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Dont know what to tell you, bro. No, they did not have ship killers. Can you make a point without making shit up?
Click to expand...

Oh so you know the weaponry on board these so called Iranian motor boats ? Do tell please. And again keep my post in context, and stop editing them for your choosing....


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
Click to expand...



Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program. 

So what is the Plan B tough guy?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, if Trump had left well enough alone and didn't tear up the Iran agreement, they would still be several years away from being able to develop nuclear materials for weapons.

But, because of Trump, they now have that ability.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
Click to expand...

Cute whining!

So, which is it? Trump lied and never gave the order, or the Navy publicly told him to stick his order up his ass?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Trump did a tweet, the Navy said that what Trump tweeted wasn't how they operate, and wouldn't be changing the way things are done.

Yes.  Trump tweeted something he thought would make him sound tough, and the Navy told him to shove it up his ass, although in politically correct language.


----------



## beagle9

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
Click to expand...

Stay tuned for plan B if they are ignorant enough to go there. It won't be purdy. Cowards stay home and play checkers with Grandma.

Something tells me that Iran ain't that dumb, but then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

beagle9 said:


> Something tells me that Iran ain't that dumb


Right, because they don't have nukes yet.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
Click to expand...

Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute whining!
> 
> So, which is it? Trump lied and never gave the order, or the Navy publicly told him to stick his order up his ass?
Click to expand...

"You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on."

Yup, I called it.


----------



## daveman

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump did a tweet, the Navy said that what Trump tweeted wasn't how they operate, and wouldn't be changing the way things are done.
> 
> Yes.  Trump tweeted something he thought would make him sound tough, and the Navy told him to shove it up his ass, although in politically correct language.


Are we still pretending the tweet was directed at the Navy and not Iran?


----------



## beagle9

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump did a tweet, the Navy said that what Trump tweeted wasn't how they operate, and wouldn't be changing the way things are done.
> 
> Yes.  Trump tweeted something he thought would make him sound tough, and the Navy told him to shove it up his ass, although in politically correct language.


Would you talk to your commanding officer that way while enlisted ??

TDS is real.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me that Iran ain't that dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because they don't have nukes yet.
Click to expand...

No but we do, and they don't want no part of that.


----------



## ABikerSailor

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did a tweet, the Navy said that what Trump tweeted wasn't how they operate, and wouldn't be changing the way things are done.
> 
> Yes.  Trump tweeted something he thought would make him sound tough, and the Navy told him to shove it up his ass, although in politically correct language.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you talk to your commanding officer that way while enlisted ??
> 
> TDS is real.
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me that Iran ain't that dumb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, because they don't have nukes yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but we do, and they don't want no part of that.
Click to expand...


Actually, there have been times where I have had to correct my division officers, and sometimes my CO's, and yes, I would tell them that they couldn't do something and would put it in correct language, but I would still be very clear in my point.  

Although...................on my first ship, there was one time that I wasn't really politically correct.  We got a new division officer transferred in to replace one that had been a GREAT officer.  He actually took the time to learn what we did, and we made sure that what we did in the office made him shine.  Well, the guy who replaced him was someone who had just come in from a reservist station as CO, and the first thing he said when he got into the office was that he was a LT, had been a CO of the station he had just left, and there was nothing we could teach him because he knew it all already.  

Well, every time I gave him an OCR document, he would whip out a ruler and start checking to see if the characters were aligned, and he was good at checking that, but he knew NOTHING about what kinds of codes and stuff we used, because reserve paperwork is much different than active duty.  So, I typed up a document that was beautiful and perfect in the character alignment, but was totally screwed as far as the information went.  In one of the lines, I was trying to give Admiral pay to a Seaman.  LT Raymond checked it with his ruler, told me that I did a good job, signed it and gave it back.  I then took the document and dropped it on the PN1's desk, and said "June, look what your LT just signed and told me what a good job I did."

June read all the screwed up information on it, grabbed the LT and took him out in the hall to tell him how badly he had just screwed up in signing that document.  From that day on, the LT was double checked by the Firsts in the office because he knew nothing.

Me?  I ended up being volunteered for the cargo division for the cruise, but it was worth it.  Cool part is that a week after I hit the cargo division, they took me out of the holds and put me in the cargo office because I could type around 80 wpm.  Matter of fact, the LT did me a favor, because I got better liberty being where I was than if I had stayed in the ship's office.

I've also taken on Admirals and won, because I knew the book better than just about anyone else.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
Click to expand...

Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.


----------



## charwin95

We


beagle9 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay tuned for plan B if they are ignorant enough to go there. It won't be purdy. Cowards stay home and play checkers with Grandma.
> 
> Something tells me that Iran ain't that dumb, but then again I could be wrong.
Click to expand...

Well tough guy. Do you see any Plan B coming from WH? Iran will never come to the table and negotiate. That is not going to happen.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
Click to expand...

I know I’m genious. Thank you.

So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
Click to expand...

I never said of any shooting. It was Trump who said shoot down those flying boats. TDS.... TRUMPTARD DUMBSHIT SYMPATHIZERS.

I’m so sick of seeing TDS as a defense. It means nothing but just a cow dung..


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
Click to expand...

I know you are fascinated about me. You always come from nowhere with one line attack......  Did I brutalized you anally?


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are fascinated about me. You always come from nowhere with one line attack......  Did I brutalized you anally?
Click to expand...

No, you are still alive.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
Click to expand...

You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.

Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.

Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.



> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know. 


Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.


----------



## Nostra

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
Click to expand...

If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
Click to expand...


Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good. 


Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force 
Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite

Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
Click to expand...

And they were able to accomplished that with that stupid sanctions.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they were able to accomplished that with that stupid sanctions.
Click to expand...

You think that is funny eh Miketx? Now they can track the coordinates of those military ships nearby for targets. You think that funny?


----------



## Wyatt earp

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
Click to expand...



GPS bill clinton


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they were able to accomplished that with that stupid sanctions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that is funny eh Miketx? Now they can track the coordinates of those military ships nearby for targets. You think that funny?
Click to expand...

Califormia is a turd world cesspool


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
Click to expand...

I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.

Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
Click to expand...

We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
Click to expand...

So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
Click to expand...

What would you like me to educate you on now?


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
Click to expand...

But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......

Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash. 

You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
Click to expand...

English, do you speak it?


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
Click to expand...

To start. Go drink toilet water then drink it to wash your filthy disgusting foul mouthed mouth. If that doesn’t work use a bleach.
You are just a low class peasant miserable American. GO.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To start. Go drink toilet water then drink it to wash your filthy disgusting foul mouthed mouth. If that doesn’t work use a bleach.
> You are just a low class peasant miserable American. GO.
Click to expand...

English, do you speak it?


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
Click to expand...

No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
Click to expand...

Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
Click to expand...

Educate me? Senor you don’t know shit. except your foul disgusting language. The paint thinner is going to your brain cells.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.
Click to expand...

It‘s obvious by the incoherent drivel you post.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
Click to expand...

LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It‘s obvious by the incoherent drivel you post.
Click to expand...

LOL. Compared to your low class post? That paint thinner is going to your brain cells.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
Click to expand...

Stupid confirmed.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It‘s obvious by the incoherent drivel you post.
Click to expand...

You post like you just came out from a cheap bar at the highway with your one slipper in your pocket, your stomach hanging, short, living in a welfare. That’s you. How close am I peasant? 
.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
Click to expand...

Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It‘s obvious by the incoherent drivel you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post like you just came out from a cheap bar at the highway with your one slipper in your pocket, your stomach hanging, short, living in a welfare. That’s you. How close am I peasant?
> .
Click to expand...

”living in a welfare”?
English, do you speak it?


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?
Click to expand...

Fake news. I'm claiming you're a liar and california is a shit hole.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
Click to expand...

LOL. That is so funny. How you displayed your self and post nothing like a gang member??? I doubt it if you even graduated high school.  Get a life homie.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news. I'm claiming you're a liar and california is a shit hole.
Click to expand...

That’s is so silly you cannot even prove a single lie.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news. I'm claiming you're a liar and california is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s is so silly you cannot even prove a single lie.
Click to expand...

You filth don't accept proof.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. That is so funny. How you displayed your self and post nothing like a gang member??? I doubt it if you even graduated high school.  Get a life homie.
Click to expand...

You already responded to that post once, Dummy.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English, do you speak it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don’t. No hablo ingles......  Don’t tell me I’m winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It‘s obvious by the incoherent drivel you post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You post like you just came out from a cheap bar at the highway with your one slipper in your pocket, your stomach hanging, short, living in a welfare. That’s you. How close am I peasant?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ”living in a welfare”?
> English, do you speak it?
Click to expand...

You are stupid. I already said. No I don’t speak English. What part of that don’t you understand dumbass? The way you post how low class disgusting miserable you are. I can tell you are a peasant living on a welfare.

.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news. I'm claiming you're a liar and california is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s is so silly you cannot even prove a single lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth don't accept proof.
Click to expand...

Well you keep blabbering your lies you cannot even give me a single proof.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look! It's the turd how swallows all the media feeds him, while business leaves Cali as fast as they can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..... Really? I heard that a many many times and we are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid confirmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? They can leave if they want. We are still the 6th largest economy of the WORLD. We donate more to federal taxes than Texas. So what are you stupidly claiming again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news. I'm claiming you're a liar and california is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s is so silly you cannot even prove a single lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You filth don't accept proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you keep blabbering your lies you cannot even give me a single proof.
Click to expand...

You don't accept proof.


----------



## Mac-7

Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. That is so funny. How you displayed your self and post nothing like a gang member??? I doubt it if you even graduated high school.  Get a life homie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already responded to that post once, Dummy.
Click to expand...

I want to repeat it again. And shove it to your face.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet


I think you got that wrong and backwards. 
1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
Click to expand...

Better than you on your knees in front of the mullah.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
Click to expand...

“Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“

We can all see who the dumbass is.


----------



## Mac-7

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
Click to expand...

If they attack US trump should shoot them down

but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no shooting war. Just another tds lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own ships with missiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those raghead Iranians launched their first military satellite known as Noor into orbit last month. They were able to hit US military barracks in Iraq with 12+ missiles with pin point accuracy without satellite guidance. Now they have military satellite. Seriously that is not good.
> 
> 
> Iran launches first military satellite in latest show of force
> Iran launches Noor, its first military satellite
> 
> Apr 22, 2020 · A first military satellite named Noor is launched into orbit by Iran's Revolutionary Guards Corp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should get us one of those satellite thingies to keep up with the dirt eating ragheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So tel me dumbass. What do you know about Iran or anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you like me to educate you on now?
Click to expand...

I’ll be under your bed homie. Till you permanently ignored me.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
Click to expand...

Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
Click to expand...

You finally got something right.....you are sick.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they attack US trump should shoot them down
> 
> but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened
Click to expand...

True......Like what the libs are asking?

Comparedd to these moron cult sympathizers? That’s nothing.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
Click to expand...

You got that backwards again stupid shit. I’m sick of your low class uneducated style attack. Get a life homie. Like I said you started this not me.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
Click to expand...

I’ll be under your bed homie.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?
Click to expand...

The US, punk. Apparently you're not from here.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Well we did with the last brown turd president, show Iran how much of a pussy Oblummer was by having our gunboats with the best sailors on them, surrender to a rag tag group of camel jockeys, in row boats.  Yep, that went over real well with REAL men in the United States...Of course this president isnt going to put up with the bullshit from Iran, only way rag heads understand is a show of force..

Thanks Oblummer you brown turd....


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that backwards again stupid shit. I’m sick of your low class uneducated style attack. Get a life homie. Like I said you started this not me.
Click to expand...

You sick? Gay bar induced perhaps?


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed homie.
Click to expand...

You have some really perverted fantasies.


----------



## Mac-7

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they attack US trump should shoot them down
> 
> but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True......Like what the libs are asking?
> 
> Comparedd to these moron cult sympathizers? That’s nothing.
Click to expand...

What are libs asking?

do you want to kowtow to the mullahs?


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got that backwards again stupid shit. I’m sick of your low class uneducated style attack. Get a life homie. Like I said you started this not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sick? Gay bar induced perhaps?
Click to expand...

You have nothing else? LOL. Now you are attacking me as gay. Dude do you have anything else? You cannot prove where I lied, you don’t even know me I’m a gay? You are a sick dog.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they attack US trump should shoot them down
> 
> but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True......Like what the libs are asking?
> 
> Comparedd to these moron cult sympathizers? That’s nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are libs asking?
> 
> do you want to kowtow to the mullahs?
Click to expand...

Show me where the libs are want to kowtow to the mullahs?


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed homie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have some really perverted fantasies.
Click to expand...

I’ll be under your bed Nostra. Scared??? Like I already said several times you started this not me. If I were you should  just STFU.


----------



## charwin95

Marion Morrison said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US, punk. Apparently you're not from here.
Click to expand...

What difference does it make where did tom came from? Is there a rule here that a foreigner cannot join USMB?


----------



## Marion Morrison

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US, punk. Apparently you're not from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make where did tom came from? Is there a rule here that a foreigner cannot join USMB?
Click to expand...

Fuck off, foreign faggot.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

charwin95 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US, punk. Apparently you're not from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make where did tom came from? Is there a rule here that a foreigner cannot join USMB?
Click to expand...

I don’t worry about fools like Marion Morrison, who feels the need to wave a fake Florida flag of his own imagination, and fantasize that he is John Wayne, while insulting fellow Americans as “foreign faggots” and communists. I’ve tried to talk to him as a human being, but he just can’t seem to show others even minimal respect.

As for Iran/U.S. relations, there does seem to have been a decrease in tensions in recent weeks from the major shooting war barely avoided after the assasination of Soleimani and direct Iranian missile retaliation on that U.S. base in Iraq. “Will it last?”  — That is another question entirely!

Many important recent developments not reported in the Western mainstream press, can be found in this article in _Middle East Eye_:

*In March, a senior source in Tehran told MEE that the US had agreed to grant waivers allowing some countries to release Iranian assets without facing punitive measures to help Iran to buy medical supplies to fight the coronavirus outbreak.

"The efforts of some countries have led to the release of some of the Iranian central bank's money," he said. “Those countries will receive a sanctions waiver” [from the U.S.] ... He added: "The unfreezing of Iranian central bank money will decrease pressure regarding the lack of foreign exchange for importing medication and life necessities."

The Iranian source denied then that an official deal had been struck between Tehran and Washington. The report was also denied by the US State Department.

The Iraqi sources said that a precedent for the current agreement [mutually accepting the new Iraqi Prime Minister] was set when Nouri al-Maliki was backed for a second term as prime minister by both Washington and Tehran, after nine months of political conflict following the victory of the al-Iraqqiya bloc in 2010 elections.

The sources said that the US’s withdrawal of Patriot missiles from Saudi Arabia last week and a lowering of military tensions in the Gulf was part of the deal with Tehran.... The US will not object to the release of some of the frozen assets. They will look the other way,” the source said.

“Trump will not mind negotiating a new nuclear deal with Iran, just as long as it has got his name on it,” said one Iraqi official. This may lead to negotiations resulting in further agreements between Washington and Tehran, the Iraqi official added.*

*https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/revealed-secret-us-iran-deal-installed-kadhimi-baghdad*


----------



## Nostra

charwin95 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed homie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have some really perverted fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed Nostra. Scared??? Like I already said several times you started this not me. If I were you should  just STFU.
Click to expand...

You have perverted fantasies.


----------



## Mac-7

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they attack US trump should shoot them down
> 
> but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True......Like what the libs are asking?
> 
> Comparedd to these moron cult sympathizers? That’s nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are libs asking?
> 
> do you want to kowtow to the mullahs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the libs are want to kowtow to the mullahs?
Click to expand...

Trump doesnt put up with attacks from Iran and you pitch a fit

so logically your alternative is to let them do their thing

meaning you kowtow


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet


Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> so logically your alternative is to let them do their thing


No, the alternative to trump's poop tweet is to follow international law.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
Click to expand...

Thats your excuse?

you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains  are allowing it to happen?

you better think again


----------



## eagle1462010

ABikerSailor said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're demanding the US alter our foreign policy to assuage your butthurt.
> 
> How's that working out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your foreign policy? When you accidentally or illegally enter the waters of another nation you blow the shit out of them when they object? Tell me Einstein, what exactly would the US Navy have done in similar circumstances? Just observed another nation's navy in your territorial waters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would the Navy do if a foreign warship was within our territorial waters?  They would warn them that they aren't supposed to be there, and then escort them back to international waters.  They wouldn't be fired on until they showed a complete failure to comply, or fire on us first.
> 
> But, chances are very good they would leave before hostilities started.
Click to expand...

LOL............I have my doubt you ever served Mr. SK clerk........

Those waters are narrow........you can see shore to shore in the straits......and the Iranians harass in open shipping lanes.

Your posts are showing you may be a dang fraud.


----------



## eagle1462010

Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............

NOPE.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............
> 
> NOPE.


Nope, and it's because there is peace through strength, and not through weakness. This nation must not revert back to us being weak in the face of our enemies either be it within or without.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............
> 
> NOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, and it's because there is peace through strength, and not through weakness. This nation must not revert back to us being weak in the face of our enemies either be it within or without.
Click to expand...

It wasn't til we blew their asses out of the water back then ...............that they stopped........

You are exactly right.........and then the Kuwaiti Mine Fields went out of business back then.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

eagle1462010 said:


> Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............
> 
> NOPE.


As I pointed out above in comment #1074, both sides seem to have taken steps back from the brink. This is a *good* thing. The U.S. has reportedly reduced its naval presence in the Persian Gulf, withdrawn its newly delivered Patriot Missiles from two locations in Saudi Arabia, and allowed over a billion dollars of Iranian money frozen in European banks (due to U.S. pressure and control over the interbank communications network) to be used by Iran. All this quietly and without fanfare.

In return, the Iranians gave approval to allow a new Prime Minister to be chosen in Iraq who the U.S. favored and Iran originally opposed.

Covid-19 has ravished Iran and they need the cash for crucial medicines. The U.S. navy has its own problems. Gulf Oil is no longer important to the U.S., which seeks to protect its own high cost oil production — there are now powerful U.S. interests that would not mind a war between the Saudis and Iranians in which all Gulf exports are stopped. Exactly what is really happening and why is *almost* *always* unclear in the Middle East.

What is certain is that there was almost a major conflict between the U.S. and Iran after the assassination of Soleimani in Baghdad and our illegal murder of scores of Iraqi Shia militiamen, followed by the unprecedented direct Iranian missile attack on an American military base that wounded over a hundred U.S. soldiers — and easily could have killed many of them.

The Iranians cannot ultimately be driven out of their own Gulf, but the Americans certainly can be. Will American aircraft carriers ever venture into the Gulf again? Compromise is in the interest of all sides. A renewal and return to the principles of the JCPOA (with a new name to satisfy Trump’s vanity) and an end to “extreme sanctions” is absolutely necessary. This is not “fear mongering” but intelligent statecraft. Hopefully the administration will take Trump’s need to win votes in 2020 as a selfish reason to get its troops out of Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq and work out a deal with Iran. The Saudis won’t like it, but screw them.


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
Click to expand...

 *The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. *

I would ask you for a link to your lie, but instead I will just debunk it again...............




*Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy" harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*

"I would have to be the captain of the ship in order to make that determination" on whether to respond with lethal force, said Air Force Gen. John Hyten, vice commander of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "It depends on the situation and what the captain sees."

At a Pentagon briefing, both Hyten and Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist indicated that they viewed Trump's tough talk as an enhanced warning to Iran to avoid encounters with Navy ships that could quickly escalate into open conflict.

*"I like that the president warned an adversary; that's what he's doing," Hyten said. "He's providing a warning: If you want to go down that path, we will come and we will come large so don't go down that path."


Norquist added, "The president issued an important warning to the Iranians. What he was emphasizing is that all of our ships retain the right of self-defense. The president is describing and responding to poor behavior of the Iranians." *

At the Pentagon briefing, Norquist and Hyten strained to find definitions or distinguish between harassment of Navy ships and the hostile intent, or hostile act, that would provoke a response with force.

*"Every capability that we deploy, every ship that deploys in harm's way has the inherent right of self-defense," Hyten said. "What that means is, if we see a hostile act, if we see hostile intent, we have the right to respond up to and including lethal force.*

*"If it happens in the Gulf, if it happens in any way, we will respond with overwhelming lethal force if necessary to defend ourselves," he said. "It's really that simple, but nobody should doubt that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent."*









						Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
					

Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.




					www.military.com


----------



## Mac-7

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. *
> 
> I would ask you for a link to your lie, but instead I will just debunk it again...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy" harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
> 
> "I would have to be the captain of the ship in order to make that determination" on whether to respond with lethal force, said Air Force Gen. John Hyten, vice commander of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "It depends on the situation and what the captain sees."
> 
> At a Pentagon briefing, both Hyten and Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist indicated that they viewed Trump's tough talk as an enhanced warning to Iran to avoid encounters with Navy ships that could quickly escalate into open conflict.
> 
> *"I like that the president warned an adversary; that's what he's doing," Hyten said. "He's providing a warning: If you want to go down that path, we will come and we will come large so don't go down that path."
> 
> 
> Norquist added, "The president issued an important warning to the Iranians. What he was emphasizing is that all of our ships retain the right of self-defense. The president is describing and responding to poor behavior of the Iranians." *
> 
> At the Pentagon briefing, Norquist and Hyten strained to find definitions or distinguish between harassment of Navy ships and the hostile intent, or hostile act, that would provoke a response with force.
> 
> *"Every capability that we deploy, every ship that deploys in harm's way has the inherent right of self-defense," Hyten said. "What that means is, if we see a hostile act, if we see hostile intent, we have the right to respond up to and including lethal force.
> 
> "If it happens in the Gulf, if it happens in any way, we will respond with overwhelming lethal force if necessary to defend ourselves," he said. "It's really that simple, but nobody should doubt that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> 
> Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
Click to expand...

The first duty of a captain is the safety of his ship

now the irans are on notice

and it appears they got the message


----------



## eagle1462010

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............
> 
> NOPE.
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out above in comment #1074, both sides seem to have taken steps back from the brink. This is a *good* thing. The U.S. has reportedly reduced its naval presence in the Persian Gulf, withdrawn its newly delivered Patriot Missiles from two locations in Saudi Arabia, and allowed over a billion dollars of Iranian money frozen in European banks (due to U.S. pressure and control over the interbank communications network) to be used by Iran. All this quietly and without fanfare.
> 
> In return, the Iranians gave approval to allow a new Prime Minister to be chosen in Iraq who the U.S. favored and Iran originally opposed.
> 
> Covid-19 has ravished Iran and they need the cash for crucial medicines. The U.S. navy has its own problems. Gulf Oil is no longer important to the U.S., which seeks to protect its own high cost oil production — there are now powerful U.S. interests that would not mind a war between the Saudis and Iranians in which all Gulf exports are stopped. Exactly what is really happening and why is *almost* *always* unclear in the Middle East.
> 
> What is certain is that there was almost a major conflict between the U.S. and Iran after the assassination of Soleimani in Baghdad and our illegal murder of scores of Iraqi Shia militiamen, followed by the unprecedented direct Iranian missile attack on an American military base that wounded over a hundred U.S. soldiers — and easily could have killed many of them.
> 
> The Iranians cannot ultimately be driven out of their own Gulf, but the Americans certainly can be. Will American aircraft carriers ever venture into the Gulf again? Compromise is in the interest of all sides. A renewal and return to the principles of the JCPOA (with a new name to satisfy Trump’s vanity) and an end to “extreme sanctions” is absolutely necessary. This is not “fear mongering” but intelligent statecraft. Hopefully the administration will take Trump’s need to win votes in 2020 as a selfish reason to get its troops out of Afghanistan, Syria and Iraq and work out a deal with Iran. The Saudis won’t like it, but screw them.
Click to expand...

Long winded ........we protect the petro dollar only there.........and there BS was called........and nothing happened......

This thread is about HYPE.........nothing more..........


We don't get our oil from the middle east.......it is for Asia and Europe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains are allowing it to happen?


Sure, it will happen again. Just as it hapoened in the past while trump was president. The difference being, he didnt notice and was not prompted to make a laughable poop tweet about it. And those "spineless" captains are actually brave men and women who arent apoplectic pussies and dont get terrified of motorboats when they are sitting in the bridge of a modern destroyer. Also, they observe international law.

"My" excuse? You have confused yourself. This is the navy  saying this, not me.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains are allowing it to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it will happen again. Just as it hapoened in the past while trump was president. The difference being, he didnt notice and was not prompted to make a laughable poop tweet about it. And those "spineless" captains are actually brave men and women who arent apoplectic pussies and dont get terrified of motorboats when they are sitting in the bridge of a modern destroyer. Also, they observe international law.
> 
> "My" excuse? You have confused yourself. This is the navy  saying this, not me.
Click to expand...

no its just you talking and putting words in the navys mouth


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains are allowing it to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it will happen again. Just as it hapoened in the past while trump was president. The difference being, he didnt notice and was not prompted to make a laughable poop tweet about it. And those "spineless" captains are actually brave men and women who arent apoplectic pussies and dont get terrified of motorboats when they are sitting in the bridge of a modern destroyer. Also, they observe international law.
> 
> "My" excuse? You have confused yourself. This is the navy  saying this, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no its just you talking and putting words in the navys mouth
Click to expand...

Oops, wrong. The navy quote has been posted in the thread. You dont seem to be in possession of the most basic of facts, here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Ok...........all you Fear Mongers........has the War started yet.............
> 
> NOPE.


Of course not. The navy publicly told trump to stick that "order" up his ass, and that they would continue to follow international law.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, wrong. The navy quote has been posted in the thread. You dont seem to be in possession of the most basic of facts, here.


*Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy"harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, wrong. The navy quote has been posted in the thread. You dont seem to be in possession of the most basic of facts, here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy"harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
Click to expand...

Yes, that is how you massage a moron boss. "I applaud your fake order!  But we are not following it! We will let the experts make the decisions. Thanks, boss!"


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, wrong. The navy quote has been posted in the thread. You dont seem to be in possession of the most basic of facts, here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy"harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is how you massage a moron boss. "I applaud your fake order!  But we are not following it! We will let the experts make the decisions. Thanks, boss!"
Click to expand...

Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass as libs like you claimed

and no counter quote?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Anyone notice that our ships haven't been harassed since Trump gave the order to shoot?


----------



## Mac-7

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Anyone notice that our ships haven't been harassed since Trump gave the order to shoot?


I noticed

and lib trump haters are trying not to notice


----------



## Nostra

Since Trump started WWIII with Iran the score is:

Iranian Navy: 19 Dead Iranians

US Navy: Zero Dead Iranians.

Trump is a genius!  Starts a World War and gets the enemy to kill itself while we don't fire a shot.   BRILLIANT!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass


Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Anyone notice that our ships haven't been harassed since Trump gave the order to shoot?


Anyone notice they had not been harassed for months before this incident, but were harassed several other times, with the incidents being months apart?

Yes, everyone, save for the mentally ill president and his cult, who happened to see the story on FOX and thought this was all brand new stuff.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
Click to expand...

No Navy captain said they will not fire on iranian boats that get too close to their ships


----------



## Nostra

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that our ships haven't been harassed since Trump gave the order to shoot?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice they had not been harassed for months before this incident, but were harassed several other times, with the incidents being months apart?
> 
> Yes, everyone, save for the mentally ill president and his cult, who happened to see the story on FOX and thought this was all brand new stuff.
Click to expand...

Hey stupid, Trump was responding to Iranian threats to attack our ships because Trump killed their top terrorist.

Unlike Barry Hussein, Trump didn't wait until after took American hostages to let our Military do their job.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains are allowing it to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it will happen again. Just as it hapoened in the past while trump was president. The difference being, he didnt notice and was not prompted to make a laughable poop tweet about it. And those "spineless" captains are actually brave men and women who arent apoplectic pussies and dont get terrified of motorboats when they are sitting in the bridge of a modern destroyer. Also, they observe international law.
> 
> "My" excuse? You have confused yourself. This is the navy  saying this, not me.
Click to expand...








No, it's you lying again you stupid fool.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> No Navy captain said they will not fire on iranian boats that get too close to their ships


Right, they are smarter than that. They said they will continue to follow international law, which dictates they do not shoot at those boats in that situation. Trump said he gave an order  to shoot at those boats in that situation (which was probably a lie anyway). the Navy said they will not by stating they will continue to do what they have been doing in following international law.

just give it up, bro. You're not going to whine your way into a different set of facts.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> No, it's you lying again you stupid fool.


waaaaaah

yet Westwall the frustrated babyman can't quite say why....


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Navy captain said they will not fire on iranian boats that get too close to their ships
> 
> 
> 
> Right, they are smarter than that. They said they will continue to follow international law, which dictates they do not shoot at those boats in that situation. Trump said he gave an order  to shoot at those boats in that situation (which was probably a lie anyway). the Navy said they will not by stating they will continue to do what they have been doing in following international law.
> 
> just give it up, bro. You're not going to whine your way into a different set of facts.
Click to expand...

firing on hostile boats that endanger their ship is entirely within international law


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's you lying again you stupid fool.
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaah
> 
> yet Westwall the frustrated babyman can't quite say why....
Click to expand...









Frustrated?  Me.....no, that would be you clown boi.  That's why you spew lies all of the time.

You are the cat toy, and I am the cat...


----------



## healthmyths

Camp said:


> Sorry as it makes me, I have to agree with Donald on this one. When someone tries to intimidate you, intimidate them back.



Even Obama agrees!
Remember this Obama statement?
“_If they bring a knife to the fight, we bring a gun_,” Obama said in Philadelphia last night. 








						Obama brings a gun to a knife fight
					

<p><strong>Blog:</strong> The McCain campaign and RNC are pouncing on another line from the Obama pool report: </p><p> “If they bring a knife to the fight, we br</p>




					www.politico.com


----------



## miketx

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Still no shooting war huh, liar?


----------



## Nostra

miketx said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Still no shooting war huh, liar?
Click to expand...

If you don't count the raghead Iranians blowing up their own boats and crews.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to win if you stack the deck, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all this time you have had a chance to 9ffer a third choice. Instead, nothing but a tantrum.
> 
> Because you know there isn't one. Look at how upset you are. Look at what Trump is doing to your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in summary, you get called out for being childish and pompous, and it's MY fault.
> 
> You can stop pretending you'd accept any answer but the ones you petulantly insisted on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another tantrum. But no answer. Yep, it's a daveman post...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even when I point it out -- you still do it.  It's a tropism, like a plant turning towards the light -- and requiring as little thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plan A Trump applied sanctions. Iran re starts their nuclear program.
> 
> So what is the Plan B tough guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iran never stopped their nuclear program, genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I’m genious. Thank you.
> 
> So tell me where did it say they didn’t stop? Any hard proof there tough guy.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not really a genius if you can't even spell the word.
> 
> Yes, there's proof.  No, you won't accept it.  No, your refusal to acknowledge it has no bearing on reality.
> 
> Netanyahu then showed the world the ORIGINAL Iranian presentation, proving that they had never stopped (and never intended to stop) their nuclear weapons program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After signing the nuclear deal in 2015, Iran intensified its efforts to hide its secret nuclear files. In 2017 Iran moved its nuclear weapons files to a highly secret location in Tehran…
> 
> We’ve known for years that Iran had a secret nuclear weapons program called Project Amad.
> 
> We can now prove that project Amad was a comprehensive program to design, build and test nuclear weapons. We can also prove that Iran is secretly storing project Amad material to use at a time of its choice to develop nuclear weapons…
> 
> Iran lied about never having a secret nuclear program…
> 
> Secondly, even after the deal, Iran continued to expand its nuclear program for future use…
> 
> Thirdly, Iran lied again in 2015 when it didn’t come clean to the IAEA as required by the nuclear deal…
> 
> And finally, the nuclear deal is based on lies. It’s based on Iranian lies and Iranian deception.
> 
> Here’s the bottom line, Iran continues to lie.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you called me genius. I didn’t you did.
> Coming from Netanyahu absolutely. He’s been campaigning to go to war with Iran at US expense. What is Netanyahu knows that the CIA or US intelligence doesn’t know.
> 
> 
> Here is my bottom line. I don’t care where those lousy links are coming from. I have a great respect with our own US intelligence agencies the best in the world as far as I know. Till I hear from them those links are nothing but just a bunch of cow dung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called you genius -- and I spelled it right.  Dumbass.
> 
> Meanwhile, I expect you would not believe it if Iran itself declared they have not stopped their nuclear ambitions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you called me ginious. I didn’t. Thank you.......
> 
> Who should I believe you the clown gullibles or our intelligence agencies? Like I already mentioned several times. Until I hear from our own CIA. You points are just pure BULLSHIT and Hogwash.
> 
> You don’t even believed Iran launched a military satellite. That’s actually how ignorant you are  and the rest.
Click to expand...

Look, Skippy, I know English is your second -- hell, probably distant third -- language.  But try Google Translate or something.

Meanwhile, I have never doubted the reports of Iran's satellite launch.  So you can stop lying about me.

Well, actually, you probably cant.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
Click to expand...

Yup, I called it.  You can't stop lying about me.


----------



## daveman

Nostra said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. *
> 
> I would ask you for a link to your lie, but instead I will just debunk it again...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy" harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
> 
> "I would have to be the captain of the ship in order to make that determination" on whether to respond with lethal force, said Air Force Gen. John Hyten, vice commander of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "It depends on the situation and what the captain sees."
> 
> At a Pentagon briefing, both Hyten and Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist indicated that they viewed Trump's tough talk as an enhanced warning to Iran to avoid encounters with Navy ships that could quickly escalate into open conflict.
> 
> *"I like that the president warned an adversary; that's what he's doing," Hyten said. "He's providing a warning: If you want to go down that path, we will come and we will come large so don't go down that path."
> 
> 
> Norquist added, "The president issued an important warning to the Iranians. What he was emphasizing is that all of our ships retain the right of self-defense. The president is describing and responding to poor behavior of the Iranians." *
> 
> At the Pentagon briefing, Norquist and Hyten strained to find definitions or distinguish between harassment of Navy ships and the hostile intent, or hostile act, that would provoke a response with force.
> 
> *"Every capability that we deploy, every ship that deploys in harm's way has the inherent right of self-defense," Hyten said. "What that means is, if we see a hostile act, if we see hostile intent, we have the right to respond up to and including lethal force.
> 
> "If it happens in the Gulf, if it happens in any way, we will respond with overwhelming lethal force if necessary to defend ourselves," he said. "It's really that simple, but nobody should doubt that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> 
> Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
Click to expand...

Hey, Fort Fun Indiana -- you've been shown to be a liar.

But that won't stop you, will it?  

Never has before.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
Click to expand...

Damn you're a lying pos. The only people I want to go to war with is you lying traitor scum.


----------



## Nostra

daveman said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. *
> 
> I would ask you for a link to your lie, but instead I will just debunk it again...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy" harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
> 
> "I would have to be the captain of the ship in order to make that determination" on whether to respond with lethal force, said Air Force Gen. John Hyten, vice commander of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "It depends on the situation and what the captain sees."
> 
> At a Pentagon briefing, both Hyten and Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist indicated that they viewed Trump's tough talk as an enhanced warning to Iran to avoid encounters with Navy ships that could quickly escalate into open conflict.
> 
> *"I like that the president warned an adversary; that's what he's doing," Hyten said. "He's providing a warning: If you want to go down that path, we will come and we will come large so don't go down that path."
> 
> 
> Norquist added, "The president issued an important warning to the Iranians. What he was emphasizing is that all of our ships retain the right of self-defense. The president is describing and responding to poor behavior of the Iranians." *
> 
> At the Pentagon briefing, Norquist and Hyten strained to find definitions or distinguish between harassment of Navy ships and the hostile intent, or hostile act, that would provoke a response with force.
> 
> *"Every capability that we deploy, every ship that deploys in harm's way has the inherent right of self-defense," Hyten said. "What that means is, if we see a hostile act, if we see hostile intent, we have the right to respond up to and including lethal force.
> 
> "If it happens in the Gulf, if it happens in any way, we will respond with overwhelming lethal force if necessary to defend ourselves," he said. "It's really that simple, but nobody should doubt that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> 
> Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Fort Fun Indiana -- you've been shown to be a liar.
> 
> But that won't stop you, will it?
> 
> Never has before.
Click to expand...

I have exposed that lie a number of times..........and yet they still try to push it.


----------



## beagle9

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
Click to expand...

You actually wrote this ??? Good grief.

Yeah Trump's orders were to shoot at these boats if they harass or attack us (self defense), in which the Navy applauds and agrees. The Navy just added that in each situation the type of harassment would warrant the type of response in which Trump has absolutely no problem with, and agrees with them on this because he isn't out there, and he isn't an active duty military captain on board a warship.


----------



## Mac-7

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually wrote this ??? Good grief.
> 
> Yeah Trump's orders were to shoot at these boats if they harass or attack us (self defense), in which the Navy applauds and agrees. The Navy just added that in each situation the type of harassment would warrant the type of response in which Trump has absolutely no problem with, and agrees with them on this because he isn't out there, and he isn't an active duty military captain on board a warship.
Click to expand...

Liberals hate trump so much the actually cheer iranian harassment of our Navy ships

but fortunately the crazy mullahs do not want to have their gunboats blown up and have backed off


----------



## beagle9

Mac-7 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually wrote this ??? Good grief.
> 
> Yeah Trump's orders were to shoot at these boats if they harass or attack us (self defense), in which the Navy applauds and agrees. The Navy just added that in each situation the type of harassment would warrant the type of response in which Trump has absolutely no problem with, and agrees with them on this because he isn't out there, and he isn't an active duty military captain on board a warship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals hate trump so much the actually cheer iranian harassment of our Navy ships
> 
> but fortunately the crazy mullahs do not want to have their gunboats blown up and have backed off
Click to expand...

MS-13, Iranians, North Korea you name it, so yes they have praised them all or made excuses for them ever since Trump got elected. Unbelievable.


----------



## Nostra

Mac-7 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually wrote this ??? Good grief.
> 
> Yeah Trump's orders were to shoot at these boats if they harass or attack us (self defense), in which the Navy applauds and agrees. The Navy just added that in each situation the type of harassment would warrant the type of response in which Trump has absolutely no problem with, and agrees with them on this because he isn't out there, and he isn't an active duty military captain on board a warship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals hate trump so much the actually cheer iranian harassment of our Navy ships
> 
> but fortunately the crazy mullahs do not want to have their gunboats blown up and have backed off
Click to expand...

They are cheering for more Chinese Virus deaths and the destruction of our economy because they think it will help them in November.

Disgusting asswipes, all of them.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they attack US trump should shoot them down
> 
> but the war that libs are pissing their pants over has not happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True......Like what the libs are asking?
> 
> Comparedd to these moron cult sympathizers? That’s nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are libs asking?
> 
> do you want to kowtow to the mullahs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the libs are want to kowtow to the mullahs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesnt put up with attacks from Iran and you pitch a fit
> 
> so logically your alternative is to let them do their thing
> 
> meaning you kowtow
Click to expand...

You got that backwards. All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more. Why is that a problem
You are and the rest of Right wingers are the classic examples of doesn’t like to hear the truth. 

At the same time you are supporting a failed foreign policy by a MORON president. 

Attack? They bomb us in Iraq.


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hardly telling trump to stick it up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It is precisely that. They said they will continue to do things the way they are doing them. Which means, not shooting at these boats. trump's "order" was to shoot at these boats. Sorry pal, you're not going to put words in just the right order to slither out of the basic facts, here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually wrote this ??? Good grief.
> 
> Yeah Trump's orders were to shoot at these boats if they harass or attack us (self defense), in which the Navy applauds and agrees. The Navy just added that in each situation the type of harassment would warrant the type of response in which Trump has absolutely no problem with, and agrees with them on this because he isn't out there, and he isn't an active duty military captain on board a warship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals hate trump so much the actually cheer iranian harassment of our Navy ships
> 
> but fortunately the crazy mullahs do not want to have their gunboats blown up and have backed off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are cheering for more Chinese Virus deaths and the destruction of our economy because they think it will help them in November.
> 
> Disgusting asswipes, all of them.
Click to expand...

Really? Well if that dumbfuck idiot handled this CV properly we won’t be in this situation to begin with. LOL Now you are playing like a victim. Why don’t you blame him?

It doesn’t matter. Out there——- who do you think they blame? Dr.Trump. Can’t wait for election.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats your excuse?
> 
> you think the irans are still harassing and endangering our ships and spineless Navy captains  are allowing it to happen?
> 
> you better think again
Click to expand...

Well Russians are harassing us out in the international air and sea. As late as March they were caught near the Alaskan coast. Why are you not complaining about the Russians?


----------



## charwin95

Beach are open today. I’m going to enjoy surfing later today. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marion Morrison wrote: “You is not something relevant.
> My country is.”
> 
> 
> 
> Which country is that? The one that flies that fake flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US, punk. Apparently you're not from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What difference does it make where did tom came from? Is there a rule here that a foreigner cannot join USMB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t worry about fools like Marion Morrison, who feels the need to wave a fake Florida flag of his own imagination, and fantasize that he is John Wayne, while insulting fellow Americans as “foreign faggots” and communists. I’ve tried to talk to him as a human being, but he just can’t seem to show others even minimal respect.
> 
> As for Iran/U.S. relations, there does seem to have been a decrease in tensions in recent weeks from the major shooting war barely avoided after the assasination of Soleimani and direct Iranian missile retaliation on that U.S. base in Iraq. “Will it last?”  — That is another question entirely!
> 
> Many important recent developments not reported in the Western mainstream press, can be found in this article in _Middle East Eye_:
> 
> *In March, a senior source in Tehran told MEE that the US had agreed to grant waivers allowing some countries to release Iranian assets without facing punitive measures to help Iran to buy medical supplies to fight the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> "The efforts of some countries have led to the release of some of the Iranian central bank's money," he said. “Those countries will receive a sanctions waiver” [from the U.S.] ... He added: "The unfreezing of Iranian central bank money will decrease pressure regarding the lack of foreign exchange for importing medication and life necessities."
> 
> The Iranian source denied then that an official deal had been struck between Tehran and Washington. The report was also denied by the US State Department.
> 
> The Iraqi sources said that a precedent for the current agreement [mutually accepting the new Iraqi Prime Minister] was set when Nouri al-Maliki was backed for a second term as prime minister by both Washington and Tehran, after nine months of political conflict following the victory of the al-Iraqqiya bloc in 2010 elections.
> 
> The sources said that the US’s withdrawal of Patriot missiles from Saudi Arabia last week and a lowering of military tensions in the Gulf was part of the deal with Tehran.... The US will not object to the release of some of the frozen assets. They will look the other way,” the source said.
> 
> “Trump will not mind negotiating a new nuclear deal with Iran, just as long as it has got his name on it,” said one Iraqi official. This may lead to negotiations resulting in further agreements between Washington and Tehran, the Iraqi official added.*
> 
> *https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/revealed-secret-us-iran-deal-installed-kadhimi-baghdad*
Click to expand...

You fuck off too, you non-American foreign douchelord!

Your opinion means nothing here as you don't have a stake in the game, boy!


----------



## charwin95

Nostra said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra.....“
> 
> We can all see who the dumbass is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like what dude? All your post are nothing but a gangster low life.... . Remember you started this not me.Dumbass. I’m so sick of your low class disgusting uneducated post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You finally got something right.....you are sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed homie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have some really perverted fantasies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ll be under your bed Nostra. Scared??? Like I already said several times you started this not me. If I were you should  just STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have perverted fantasies.
Click to expand...

BTW. Some one called you in a separate thread  ...... sack of shit and a white trash. That is so sad and pitiful. So PITIFUL. 
. 
.


----------



## Mac-7

charwin95 said:


> All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more.


What are you saying about the capabilities of Iran?

trump is saying that the irans are capable of attacks on US Navy ships in the Gulf

so we take the threat seriously and will unite them with their virgins if they get too close


----------



## Mac-7

charwin95 said:


> As late as March they were caught near the Alaskan coast. Why are you not complaining about the Russians?


The russians cannot seriously damage or sink portions of the alaska coast

though I suppose they could kill some innocent brown bears


----------



## daveman

Nostra said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no boats shot down, yet. The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. He was more being mocked by the liberals for yet another retarded poop tweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The navy told trump to stick his "order" up his ass. *
> 
> I would ask you for a link to your lie, but instead I will just debunk it again...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Pentagon officials Wednesday applauded President Donald Trump's call to "shoot down and destroy" harassing Iranian gunboats but said decisions to open fire would still be left to the judgment calls of ship commanders.*
> 
> "I would have to be the captain of the ship in order to make that determination" on whether to respond with lethal force, said Air Force Gen. John Hyten, vice commander of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. "It depends on the situation and what the captain sees."
> 
> At a Pentagon briefing, both Hyten and Deputy Secretary of Defense David Norquist indicated that they viewed Trump's tough talk as an enhanced warning to Iran to avoid encounters with Navy ships that could quickly escalate into open conflict.
> 
> *"I like that the president warned an adversary; that's what he's doing," Hyten said. "He's providing a warning: If you want to go down that path, we will come and we will come large so don't go down that path."
> 
> 
> Norquist added, "The president issued an important warning to the Iranians. What he was emphasizing is that all of our ships retain the right of self-defense. The president is describing and responding to poor behavior of the Iranians." *
> 
> At the Pentagon briefing, Norquist and Hyten strained to find definitions or distinguish between harassment of Navy ships and the hostile intent, or hostile act, that would provoke a response with force.
> 
> *"Every capability that we deploy, every ship that deploys in harm's way has the inherent right of self-defense," Hyten said. "What that means is, if we see a hostile act, if we see hostile intent, we have the right to respond up to and including lethal force.
> 
> "If it happens in the Gulf, if it happens in any way, we will respond with overwhelming lethal force if necessary to defend ourselves," he said. "It's really that simple, but nobody should doubt that the commanders have the authority right now to respond to any hostile act or hostile intent."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Navy Ships Really Open Fire on Harassing Iranian Gunboats? It Depends, Officials Say
> 
> 
> Pentagon officials said Iranian gunboats risk an overwhelming response if they harass U.S. ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Fort Fun Indiana -- you've been shown to be a liar.
> 
> But that won't stop you, will it?
> 
> Never has before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have exposed that lie a number of times..........and yet they still try to push it.
Click to expand...

They're just mindless robots following orders.  Rational people don't fall for it.


----------



## daveman

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying about the capabilities of Iran?
> 
> trump is saying that the irans are capable of attacks on US Navy ships in the Gulf
> 
> so we take the threat seriously and will unite them with their virgins if they get too close
Click to expand...

Charmin thinks we need to surrender to Iran...like Obama did.  

Fuck that cowardly shit.


----------



## Manonthestreet

still waiting.........


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I called it.  You can't stop lying about me.
Click to expand...

You are in denial. Go back and read what you posted. If you support members that wants to go to war. Then you are part of their hallucinations.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you're a lying pos. The only people I want to go to war with is you lying traitor scum.
Click to expand...

Look at this bastard. I never want to go to war with Iran. Go back and read previous post who wants to go to Iran. Hypocrite. 
All I was doing was exposing Mullahs capabilities. At the same time how Trump screwed this up.


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you're a lying pos. The only people I want to go to war with is you lying traitor scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at this bastard. I never want to go to war with Iran. Go back and read previous post who wants to go to Iran. Hypocrite.
> All I was doing was exposing Mullahs capabilities. At the same time how Trump screwed this up.
Click to expand...

Filth can't comprehend English.


----------



## charwin95

daveman said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying about the capabilities of Iran?
> 
> trump is saying that the irans are capable of attacks on US Navy ships in the Gulf
> 
> so we take the threat seriously and will unite them with their virgins if they get too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charmin thinks we need to surrender to Iran...like Obama did.
> 
> Fuck that cowardly shit.
Click to expand...

Surrender? I never said we should surrender to Iran. I always know that you are a LIAR.

Coward? Why do you think I’m here blasting  your ignorance and stupidity? Just because I’m exposing Iran doesn’t mean cowardice or surrender.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn you're a lying pos. The only people I want to go to war with is you lying traitor scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at this bastard. I never want to go to war with Iran. Go back and read previous post who wants to go to Iran. Hypocrite.
> All I was doing was exposing Mullahs capabilities. At the same time how Trump screwed this up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filth can't comprehend English.
Click to expand...

LOL. Don’t tell me that’s all you got.


----------



## miketx

Iran is more stable than California.


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying about the capabilities of Iran?
> 
> trump is saying that the irans are capable of attacks on US Navy ships in the Gulf
> 
> so we take the threat seriously and will unite them with their virgins if they get too close
Click to expand...

Iran Capabilities? Go back and read what I posted.  
Russians are harassing our planes and ships out in the international air and sea. As late as March 2020 they were caught close to our Alaskan coast. 
Why are you not complaining about Russians?


----------



## charwin95

Mac-7 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As late as March they were caught near the Alaskan coast. Why are you not complaining about the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> The russians cannot seriously damage or sink portions of the alaska coast
> 
> though I suppose they could kill some innocent brown bears
Click to expand...

That is not the point. Oh Lordy! You are so innocent and very funny. Why do you even come to this kind of conversation?


----------



## miketx

charwin95 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As late as March they were caught near the Alaskan coast. Why are you not complaining about the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> The russians cannot seriously damage or sink portions of the alaska coast
> 
> though I suppose they could kill some innocent brown bears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the point. Oh Lordy! You are so innocent and very funny. Why do you even come to this kind of conversation?
Click to expand...

There is no conversing with prog-scum. When the conservatives take over the country in the fall, the suicide hotlines will be busy.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> Iran is more stable than California.


You just proved  your self that you don’t know anything. California donate more than anybody to federal taxes compared to Texas.


----------



## charwin95

miketx said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As late as March they were caught near the Alaskan coast. Why are you not complaining about the Russians?
> 
> 
> 
> The russians cannot seriously damage or sink portions of the alaska coast
> 
> though I suppose they could kill some innocent brown bears
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not the point. Oh Lordy! You are so innocent and very funny. Why do you even come to this kind of conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no conversing with prog-scum. When the conservatives take over the country in the fall, the suicide hotlines will be busy.
Click to expand...

Actually cult members like you made this country a laughing stock, ignorant, dumb and stupid around the world.
Texas will turn blue by election.

Trump is very nervous blasted Fox News latest poll for 8 points behind Biden. GO BIDEN.

But you are right. Suicide hotlines will be so busy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> firing on hostile boats that endanger their ship is entirely within international law


Neat! But you don't know what the hell you are talking about. There are degrees involved, and rules about the scale of force.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Charmin thinks we need to surrender to Iran...like Obama did.
> 
> Fuck that cowardly shit.


Yet after trump became president, theu restarted their nuclear program, have ramped up missile tests and rocket launches, have increased their harassment at sea, have gained forward positions in syria, etc etc.

Its almost as if they don't respect your cult leader as much as you do. Because they know he weakens america.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> firing on hostile boats that endanger their ship is entirely within international law
> 
> 
> 
> Neat! But you don't know what the hell you are talking about. There are degrees involved, and rules about the scale of force.
Click to expand...

there is no UN team of ambulance  chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close

and if there were the final decision belongs to the US Navy and the captain of the ship


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> here is no UN team of ambulance chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close


Nor has there ever been. Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.  So it appears reality and the rules just don't align with your cultish fetishes.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.


We should and do

The Irans are masters of the IED sneak attack


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is no UN team of ambulance chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has there ever been. Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.
Click to expand...


We do now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> We should and do


No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?

It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time. 

Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is no UN team of ambulance chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has there ever been. Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do now.
Click to expand...

No we don't. The navy publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is no UN team of ambulance chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has there ever been. Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't. The navy publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
Click to expand...

We wouldn't know that given that Iran isn't doing it anymore.  Or... Do you have information that I don't?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> We wouldn't know that given that Iran isn't doing it anymore.


They aren't? One month later...and you say they won't do it anymore? Fascinating. 

Funny they chose to do it in the first place...several times over the last couple years, actually.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its been three weeks since libs began their freakout and no war yet
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got that wrong and backwards.
> 1. it was Trump who said.... Shoot down those flying boats.
> 2. Then go back and read post of these post like dumbass Nostra, Dave and Miketx and others.... They want to go to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I called it.  You can't stop lying about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in denial. Go back and read what you posted. If you support members that wants to go to war. Then you are part of their hallucinations.
Click to expand...

No, you dumbfuck.  I'm responsible _only_ for what I say.  Link to where I said I want to go to war with Iran, or shut the fuck up.  

_Now_, boy.


----------



## daveman

charwin95 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I’m saying are the capabilities of Iran. Nothing more.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying about the capabilities of Iran?
> 
> trump is saying that the irans are capable of attacks on US Navy ships in the Gulf
> 
> so we take the threat seriously and will unite them with their virgins if they get too close
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charmin thinks we need to surrender to Iran...like Obama did.
> 
> Fuck that cowardly shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surrender? I never said we should surrender to Iran. I always know that you are a LIAR.
> 
> Coward? Why do you think I’m here blasting  your ignorance and stupidity? Just because I’m exposing Iran doesn’t mean cowardice or surrender.
Click to expand...

Tell you what -- I'll retract my claim if you retract yours.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charmin thinks we need to surrender to Iran...like Obama did.
> 
> Fuck that cowardly shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet after trump became president, theu restarted their nuclear program, have ramped up missile tests and rocket launches, have increased their harassment at sea, have gained forward positions in syria, etc etc.
> 
> Its almost as if they don't respect your cult leader as much as you do. Because they know he weakens america.
Click to expand...

All that started during Obama's reign -- because he gave them assurances America would do nothing to prevent them.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is no UN team of ambulance chasers in the gulf with tape measures to say what is or is not too close
> 
> 
> 
> Nor has there ever been. Yet we dont shoot at gunboats for being close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we don't. The navy publicly told trump to stick his order up his ass.
Click to expand...

Still bitterly clinging to that lie, huh?  It's been disproven repeatedly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> All that started during Obama's reign


Hmm, no, sorry, it didnt. You literally just blurted that out.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that started during Obama's reign
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no, sorry, it didnt. You literally just blurted that out.
Click to expand...

You'll just never accept that your little tin god was a fuckup, will you?


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We wouldn't know that given that Iran isn't doing it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't? One month later...and you say they won't do it anymore? Fascinating.
Click to expand...

I don't know what you are talking about.  Is there news I'm not aware of?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

daveman said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that started during Obama's reign
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no, sorry, it didnt. You literally just blurted that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just never accept that your little tin god was a fuckup, will you?
Click to expand...

Tantrum time already? I see the obama tourettes syndrome isnt getting any better.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.


What i am talking about is that you're jumping the gun a bit to declare "mission accomplished". Just like when trump ordered the missile strike in iraq, and the chest puffers said a month later, "See! It worked! Iran won't mess with us anymore!"


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

You are more worried about the safety of the Iranian gun oats than US Navy ships


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> You are more worried about the safety of the Iranian gun oats than US Navy ships


You are more worried about loyalty to a cult leader than to your country or to laws.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> What i am talking about is that you're jumping the gun a bit to declare "mission accomplished". Just like when trump ordered the missile strike in iraq, and the chest puffers said a month later, "See! It worked! Iran won't mess with us anymore!"
Click to expand...

Umm.. Ok...  Has there been an attack on our Navy or not since Trump gave that order?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> What i am talking about is that you're jumping the gun a bit to declare "mission accomplished". Just like when trump ordered the missile strike in iraq, and the chest puffers said a month later, "See! It worked! Iran won't mess with us anymore!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm.. Ok...  Has there been an attack on our Navy or not since Trump gave that order?
Click to expand...

I am not your assistant. Make your point.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> What i am talking about is that you're jumping the gun a bit to declare "mission accomplished". Just like when trump ordered the missile strike in iraq, and the chest puffers said a month later, "See! It worked! Iran won't mess with us anymore!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm.. Ok...  Has there been an attack on our Navy or not since Trump gave that order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not your assistant. Make your point.
Click to expand...

I'm trying to figure out what the hell you are talking about... 

You say the Navy told Trump to shove orders...  I'm trying to figure out how they did that if the Navy hasn't been attacked.   Your point doesn't make any sense unless the Navy has been attacked since Trump gave that order...  So I'm assuming something happened that I don't know about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> You say the Navy told Trump to shove orders... I'm trying to figure out how they did that if the Navy hasn't been attacked.


By publicly stating they would continue to do what they have always done.

What they have always done was not destroy the gunboats in that situation. Trump says he ordered them to do so. They then publicly stated they would continue to do what they have always done. Which is not to do so.

I really cant dumb this down any further, no offense.

And the gunboats did this before. A few times. The incidents were months apart. Yet them not doing it for a month means Trump's tough guy poop tweet. -- that the navy publicly shit on -- has worked?

That is some stellar illogic.


----------



## beautress

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Our military are neither vermin nor warmongers. Their instructions are clear. Shoot only if shot at. It's called self-defense, and our servicemen are not only obedient, they're loyal men to the people of the United States of America.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
Click to expand...

Have you never heard of the USS Cole?






						Terrorist Attack on USS Cole: Background and Issues for Congress
					

Raphael Perl, Specialist in International Affairs  Ronald ORourke, Specialist in National Defense  Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division CRS Report for Congress  Received through the CRS Web  Order Code RS20721  Updated January 30, 2001 Summary On October 12, 2000, the U.S. Navy destroyer...




					www.history.navy.mil


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the USS Cole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Attack on USS Cole: Background and Issues for Congress
> 
> 
> Raphael Perl, Specialist in International Affairs  Ronald ORourke, Specialist in National Defense  Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division CRS Report for Congress  Received through the CRS Web  Order Code RS20721  Updated January 30, 2001 Summary On October 12, 2000, the U.S. Navy destroyer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.navy.mil
Click to expand...

Already covered in the thread. Not wasting my time.


----------



## Andylusion

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



Good.   Maybe you missed it, but being a ball less coward, didn't work for Obama.  Remember the red line?   The red line that made him look small and pathetic, that resulted in Syria intentionally using chemical weapons, specifically to rub Obama's face in it?

Yeah, we're not doing that anymore.  You childish people need to grow up, and let a man handle things, since you cowards can't.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say the Navy told Trump to shove orders... I'm trying to figure out how they did that if the Navy hasn't been attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> By publicly stating they would continue to do what they have always done.
> 
> What they have always done was not destroy the gunboats in that situation. Trump says he ordered them to do so. They then publicly stated they would continue to do what they have always done. Which is not to do so.
> 
> I really cant dumb this down any further, no offense.
> 
> And the gunboats did this before. A few times. The incidents were months apart. Yet them not doing it for a month means Trump's tough guy poop tweet. -- that the navy publicly shit on -- has worked?
> 
> That is some stellar illogic.
Click to expand...

Ok...  So nothing has happened.  Thanks.

I'm sorry you aren't happy with the current political climate.   I hope you take this to heart...  Next time support a candidate that has a chance to win the election.  YOU support a candidate that can win...  Don't let the DNC make that choice for you and then try to support it.   

Trump is elected now because the RNC figured that out after Ron Paul.  DNC should have learned then as well, but obviously not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Andylusion said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.   Maybe you missed it, but being a ball less coward, didn't work for Obama.  Remember the red line?   The red line that made him look small and pathetic, that resulted in Syria intentionally using chemical weapons, specifically to rub Obama's face in it?
> 
> Yeah, we're not doing that anymore.  You childish people need to grow up, and let a man handle things, since you cowards can't.
Click to expand...

Yeah, remember when republicans were calling obama weak on syria and a criminal for not putting his actions to a congressional vote...so obama threw the syria response to them 8n congress....and they all suddenly got severe cases of vaginal sand-itis, just to stick it to the brown guy?

Yep, i remember that.


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are more worried about the safety of the Iranian gun oats than US Navy ships
> 
> 
> 
> You are more worried about loyalty to a cult leader than to your country or to laws.
Click to expand...

I am being loyal to the US sailors being threatened by Iranian gunboats

you on the other hand are worried about the iranians


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> Ok... So nothing has happened. Thanks.


Don't be shy, my little friend. Your point was that this proves Trump's poop tweet worked. Did you forget already?

All of your work still lies ahead of you. Specifically:

1) how can you say it worked, when these incidents have always been months apart, yet it has only been one month since the last one?

2) how can you say it worked, when the navy very publicly (yes, iranians can read too and saw this public statement) that they would not do what trump claims he ordered?

God luck. I think you're going to have a hard time with this one.


----------



## beautress

miketx said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid Bastard Announces Begining Of Shooting War*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that is a little harsh calling the Ayatollah a Stupid Bastard?
> OH NO, I forgot!  Let's let other countries intimidate and antagonize the "Paper Tiger" all they want!
> News flash for ya, Booth, Trump's not a paper tiger, Obama's not in the WH anymore.
> From now on, we are going to kick Iran's ass anytime they dick with us, and I wish we would Russia too.  The only way you get respect in this world is out of a little FEAR, not out of bending over and saying:  Kick me again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Obama did. Bent over for every thug there was.
Click to expand...

Thank Heaven Obama's out and President Trump is in charge of adhering to his constitutional duty to provide for the common defense. I pray for President Trump every day that he will be given further strength to lead the American people to be good friends to our allies and a force to be reckoned with by terroristic, dishonest regimes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> I am being loyal to the US sailors being threatened by Iranian gunboats


No you're not. They weren't threatened. They were standing on the deck of a fully operational, modern destroyer, pointing and laughing.   You are just being a loyal little cultist who would never have said a word about this, had your cult leader not poop tweeted about it. Just like you didn't the several other times it has happend. Because you didnt notice, because your cult leader did not notice.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... So nothing has happened. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be shy, my little friend. Your point was that this proves Trump's poop tweet worked. Did you forget already?
> 
> All of your work still lies ahead of you. Specifically:
> 
> 1) how can you say it worked, when these incidents have always been months apart, yet it has only been one month since the last one?
> 
> 2) how can you say it worked, when the navy very publicly (yes, iranians can read too and saw this public statement) that they would not do what trump claims he ordered?
> 
> God luck. I think you're going to have a hard time with this one.
Click to expand...

Hard time?   You must be rabid or something.  Sucks you didn't read the rest of the post.

Lets start again shall we?

Has the Navy been attacked?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... So nothing has happened. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be shy, my little friend. Your point was that this proves Trump's poop tweet worked. Did you forget already?
> 
> All of your work still lies ahead of you. Specifically:
> 
> 1) how can you say it worked, when these incidents have always been months apart, yet it has only been one month since the last one?
> 
> 2) how can you say it worked, when the navy very publicly (yes, iranians can read too and saw this public statement) that they would not do what trump claims he ordered?
> 
> God luck. I think you're going to have a hard time with this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard time?   You must be rabid or something.  Sucks you didn't read the rest of the post.
> 
> Lets start again shall we?
> 
> Has the Navy been attacked?
Click to expand...

Yes, lets start again.

You claim the order worked.

Your only evidence? This has not hapoened in one month since.

Got anything else? No? Boy is that a weak argument.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, lets start again.
> 
> You claim the order worked.
> 
> Your only evidence? This has not hapoened in one month since.
> 
> Got anything else? No? Boy is that a weak argument.


Pretty hard to prove a negative isn't it?   *winks*


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the USS Cole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Attack on USS Cole: Background and Issues for Congress
> 
> 
> Raphael Perl, Specialist in International Affairs  Ronald ORourke, Specialist in National Defense  Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division CRS Report for Congress  Received through the CRS Web  Order Code RS20721  Updated January 30, 2001 Summary On October 12, 2000, the U.S. Navy destroyer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.navy.mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already covered in the thread. Not wasting my time.
Click to expand...

So you do know what a suicide boat is capable of

and yet you still refuse to allow our sailors to defend themselves and their ship

thats sad


----------



## beautress

Shelzin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say the Navy told Trump to shove orders... I'm trying to figure out how they did that if the Navy hasn't been attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> By publicly stating they would continue to do what they have always done.
> 
> What they have always done was not destroy the gunboats in that situation. Trump says he ordered them to do so. They then publicly stated they would continue to do what they have always done. Which is not to do so.
> 
> I really cant dumb this down any further, no offense.
> 
> And the gunboats did this before. A few times. The incidents were months apart. Yet them not doing it for a month means Trump's tough guy poop tweet. -- that the navy publicly shit on -- has worked?
> 
> That is some stellar illogic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...  So nothing has happened.  Thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry you aren't happy with the current political climate.   I hope you take this to heart...  Next time support a candidate that has a chance to win the election.  YOU support a candidate that can win...  Don't let the DNC make that choice for you and then try to support it.
> 
> Trump is elected now because the RNC figured that out after Ron Paul.  DNC should have learned then as well, but obviously not.
Click to expand...

I believe the best choice is President Trump and his partner, Vice President Pence. They held this nation together while the Democrats tore their hair out trying to get revenge for losing the presidency, and all that lying they're tied to is going to drag them back to the gutter where they've been the entire time they were trying to make an innocent man their victim. President Trump never accommodated their flight from reality, and now this country has a fighting chance of gaining back its military after the Democrats tried to induce sleep on the middle class by printing more money to buy votes with next time. They must have forgotten the American people love the hard work of making our nation the best country in the world to live in, and that most of us think the open border fantasy is how drugs got in, how the Coronavirus was made worse, and how the American people believe in a controlled border that keeps out drugs and sickies but allows fair trade, which is give and take for both sides.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Shelzin said:


> Pretty hard to prove a negative isn't it? *winks*


You're confused again. I don't have to prove anything. You do. And you're not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## Mac-7

beautress said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are neither vermin nor warmongers. Their instructions are clear. Shoot only if shot at. It's called self-defense, and our servicemen are not only obedient, they're loyal men to the people of the United States of America.
Click to expand...

Looking at the videos that Fort Fun keeps referring to its obvious that the gunboats are close enough to mount an attack that could not be stopped in time


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the USS Cole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Attack on USS Cole: Background and Issues for Congress
> 
> 
> Raphael Perl, Specialist in International Affairs  Ronald ORourke, Specialist in National Defense  Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division CRS Report for Congress  Received through the CRS Web  Order Code RS20721  Updated January 30, 2001 Summary On October 12, 2000, the U.S. Navy destroyer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.navy.mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already covered in the thread. Not wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know what a suicide boat is capable of
> 
> and yet you still refuse to allow our sailors to defend themselves and their ship
> 
> thats sad
Click to expand...

Again, already covered. Spoiler alert: you're being stupid


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mac-7 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are neither vermin nor warmongers. Their instructions are clear. Shoot only if shot at. It's called self-defense, and our servicemen are not only obedient, they're loyal men to the people of the United States of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at the videos that Fort Fun keeps referring to its obvious that the gunboats are close enough to mount an attack that could not be stopped in time
Click to expand...

With the non existent explosives that anyone can see are not in their boats... In trump cult fantasyland...


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should and do
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't. Goddamn son, you will say anything, won't you?
> 
> It would have been contrary to international law to destroy those gunboats in the video. We never have, we didn't that time, and we won't next time.
> 
> Your silly fantasies notwithstanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you never heard of the USS Cole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorist Attack on USS Cole: Background and Issues for Congress
> 
> 
> Raphael Perl, Specialist in International Affairs  Ronald ORourke, Specialist in National Defense  Foreign Affairs, Defense, and Trade Division CRS Report for Congress  Received through the CRS Web  Order Code RS20721  Updated January 30, 2001 Summary On October 12, 2000, the U.S. Navy destroyer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.navy.mil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already covered in the thread. Not wasting my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do know what a suicide boat is capable of
> 
> and yet you still refuse to allow our sailors to defend themselves and their ship
> 
> thats sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, already covered. Spoiler alert: you're being stupid
Click to expand...

Not by me

24 sailors were killed on the Cole


----------



## Mac-7

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are neither vermin nor warmongers. Their instructions are clear. Shoot only if shot at. It's called self-defense, and our servicemen are not only obedient, they're loyal men to the people of the United States of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at the videos that Fort Fun keeps referring to its obvious that the gunboats are close enough to mount an attack that could not be stopped in time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the non existent explosives that anyone can see are not in their boats... In trump cult fantasyland...
Click to expand...

You cant see explosives that could be in the hull of the boat


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that started during Obama's reign
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no, sorry, it didnt. You literally just blurted that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll just never accept that your little tin god was a fuckup, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tantrum time already? I see the obama tourettes syndrome isnt getting any better.
Click to expand...

Not worshiping your little tin god is not a tantrum.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say the Navy told Trump to shove orders... I'm trying to figure out how they did that if the Navy hasn't been attacked.
> 
> 
> 
> By publicly stating they would continue to do what they have always done.
> 
> What they have always done was not destroy the gunboats in that situation. Trump says he ordered them to do so. They then publicly stated they would continue to do what they have always done. Which is not to do so.
> 
> I really cant dumb this down any further, no offense.
> 
> And the gunboats did this before. A few times. The incidents were months apart. Yet them not doing it for a month means Trump's tough guy poop tweet. -- that the navy publicly shit on -- has worked?
> 
> That is some stellar illogic.
Click to expand...

You've been repeatedly told none of that is true.

Therefore, you're just a liar.


----------



## Shelzin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to prove a negative isn't it? *winks*
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused again. I don't have to prove anything. You do. And you're not doing a very good job of it.
Click to expand...

You are making the assumption that I care what you think.   Something needed to be handled, and it was.  Nothing I say to you is going to change your mind on Trump or likely anything else if this is the best you can do in a debate.

PROVE that something didn't happen because someone said something!!!  Really?  *shrugs*  

Remember this if you take nothing else from this post..  Nobody can make you look stupid.  You have to do that yourself.


----------



## daveman

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Our military are neither vermin nor warmongers. Their instructions are clear. Shoot only if shot at. It's called self-defense, and our servicemen are not only obedient, they're loyal men to the people of the United States of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking at the videos that Fort Fun keeps referring to its obvious that the gunboats are close enough to mount an attack that could not be stopped in time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the non existent explosives that anyone can see are not in their boats... In trump cult fantasyland...
Click to expand...

Remember, kids, Islamic terrorists always put explosives on their boats in plain sight on the deck, in a large box with the word BOMB prominently painted on all sides.

Could you, like, not suck Iranian dick for two minutes in a row?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Just a little reminder: USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia

Something to remember on this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Just a little reminder: USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia


There  it is, folks -- if the Iranians successfully attack a US Navy vessel in the Gulf, Tommy Boi's going to claim it's a false-flag op.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

I have no cause to lie. Our spy folks, like the Israeli and Iranian spies and propagandists often do lie. False flag ops are not infrequent in the Middle East, and simple accidents and miscalculations can also occur and lead to war.


----------



## Andylusion

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.   Maybe you missed it, but being a ball less coward, didn't work for Obama.  Remember the red line?   The red line that made him look small and pathetic, that resulted in Syria intentionally using chemical weapons, specifically to rub Obama's face in it?
> 
> Yeah, we're not doing that anymore.  You childish people need to grow up, and let a man handle things, since you cowards can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, remember when republicans were calling obama weak on syria and a criminal for not putting his actions to a congressional vote...so obama threw the syria response to them 8n congress....and they all suddenly got severe cases of vaginal sand-itis, just to stick it to the brown guy?
> 
> Yep, i remember that.
Click to expand...


Really....  so Obama unilaterally gave a red line, and then when it was crossed.... tossed it to congress, and now you are claiming they failed to back the red line they never made?

Fascinating that you think this makes a point for your side.


----------



## daveman

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I have no cause to lie. Our spy folks, like the Israeli and Iranian spies and propagandists often do lie. False flag ops are not infrequent in the Middle East, and simple accidents and miscalculations can also occur and lead to war.


I didn't say you lied, Mr. Freudian Slip.


----------



## harmonica

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


looks like YOU are the stupid bastard 
hahhahahhahahahhahahah


----------



## Bulletbob

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.


----------



## Rigby5

US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.


----------



## Rigby5

Bulletbob said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.
Click to expand...

When US forces wish to cross Iranian territorial waters in the Persian Gulf, they are supposed to ask permission.


----------



## esalla

harmonica said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> looks like YOU are the stupid bastard
> hahhahahhahahahhahahah
Click to expand...

Glad to see that you are an equal imbecile with every one


----------



## NoNukes

miketx said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for admitting you hate American military.
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving you are an idiot.


----------



## Polishprince

Rigby5 said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When US forces wish to cross Iranian territorial waters in the Persian Gulf, they are supposed to ask permission.
Click to expand...


America didn't ask Germany's permission to cross the Rhine in 1945, yet still did.

Why should the mullahs get any more respect?

Remember, America is in a War against Evil


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Rigby5 said:


> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.



The Gulf of Hormuz is no one's territory.  Thanks to Trump we have or are pulling out of all the others.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Polishprince

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gulf of Hormuz is no one's territory.  Thanks to Trump we have or are pulling out of all the others.  Thank you very much!
Click to expand...



Trump's secret sauce in eliminating this kind of conflict is our progress at home with oil exploration and fracking.  It enables America to be self sufficient fuel-wise, so there isn't really the economic need to be in the strait of Hormuz, although there are other strategic ones, it affects others a lot more.


----------



## Dr Grump

Bulletbob said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.
Click to expand...


Yeah right. When US ships are in Iranian waters. I'm sure you'd be happy about Iranian gunboats sitting off the coast of North Carolina. 
Moron.


----------



## Viktor

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


What do you think other countries will do? War at sea is not a game.


----------



## Dr Grump

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gulf of Hormuz is no one's territory.  Thanks to Trump we have or are pulling out of all the others.  Thank you very much!
Click to expand...


Actually large tracts are within a couple of nations' territorial waters, including Iran.


----------



## healthmyths

Rigby5 said:


> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.


Well you can thank Trump that one issue is no longer a reason.  OIL!
That was always the predominate reason for the USA involvement in Middle East.
And then you had dummies like Obama who once told Brazil to develop oil and that the USA...
 “_And when you’re ready to start selling, we want to be one of your best customers,_” said Obama to Brazil.
And he proved it!
And the idiot Biden has said:
Here’s exactly what Biden said on oil drilling:
"_Number one, no more subsidies for fossil fuel industry. No more drilling on federal lands. No more drilling, including offshore. No ability for the oil industry to continue to drill, period, ends, number one."_








						PolitiFact - In debate, Joe Biden said no more oil drilling and no new fracking, didn’t say shutdowns
					

In what was likely the first-ever presidential debate that observed social distancing, in light of the coronavirus crisi




					www.politifact.com
				



So the ONLY way a President can have a direct affect on the gas prices you pay is either do as Trump/Bush did approve federal land leases and what Biden would do is what Obama did: Stop the leases!
Talk about middle east dependency AGAIN!!!


----------



## Bulletbob

Polishprince said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When US forces wish to cross Iranian territorial waters in the Persian Gulf, they are supposed to ask permission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America didn't ask Germany's permission to cross the Rhine in 1945, yet still did.
> 
> Why should the mullahs get any more respect?
> 
> Remember, America is in a War against Evil
Click to expand...




Rigby5 said:


> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.


so you would have the straits closed by iran and iran dominating the worlds oil supply by the way its international waters ,


----------



## JGalt

Dr Grump said:


> Bulletbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> what would you have the navy do act like cowards and allow them to attack thats what a moron would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right. When US ships are in Iranian waters. I'm sure you'd be happy about Iranian gunboats sitting off the coast of North Carolina.
> Moron.
Click to expand...


I'd be very happy about that, especially if I were the one targeting them. it would be like shooting fish in a 5-gallon bucket of water.


----------



## Dr Grump

JGalt said:


> I'd be very happy about that, especially if I were the one targeting them. it would be like shooting fish in a 5-gallon bucket of water.



Point is, they wouldn't do it.


----------



## harmonica

esalla said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> looks like YOU are the stupid bastard
> hahhahahhahahahhahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see that you are an equal imbecile with every one
Click to expand...

how mature of you
hahahahahahhahahaah


----------



## esalla

harmonica said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> looks like YOU are the stupid bastard
> hahhahahhahahahhahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see that you are an equal imbecile with every one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how mature of you
> hahahahahahhahahaah
Click to expand...

How 8 year old-ish of you


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Polishprince said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gulf of Hormuz is no one's territory.  Thanks to Trump we have or are pulling out of all the others.  Thank you very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's secret sauce in eliminating this kind of conflict is our progress at home with oil exploration and fracking.  It enables America to be self sufficient fuel-wise, so there isn't really the economic need to be in the strait of Hormuz, although there are other strategic ones, it affects others a lot more.
Click to expand...


I guess you don't know that oil is a global market


----------



## georgephillip

Rigby5 said:


> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.


*One explanation for why US troops continue to destabilize that part of the world involves US balance of payments deficits that began in the wake of the Korean War:*

America Escalates its "Democratic" Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson

"The major deficit in the U.S. balance of payments has long been military spending abroad. 

"The entire payments deficit, beginning with the Korean War in 1950-51 and extending through the Vietnam War of the 1960s, was responsible for forcing the dollar off gold in 1971. 

"The problem facing America’s military strategists was how to continue supporting the 800 U.S. military bases around the world and allied troop support without losing America’s financial leverage."

*America's financial leverage comes from its global reserve currency, and that may not exist without those 800 foreign bases and the misery they guarantee?*




https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/06/1...rld-has-never-seen-a-refugee-crisis-this-bad/


----------



## JGalt

georgephillip said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> *One explanation for why US troops continue to destabilize that part of the world involves US balance of payments deficits that began in the wake of the Korean War:*
> 
> America Escalates its "Democratic" Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson
> 
> "The major deficit in the U.S. balance of payments has long been military spending abroad.
> 
> "The entire payments deficit, beginning with the Korean War in 1950-51 and extending through the Vietnam War of the 1960s, was responsible for forcing the dollar off gold in 1971.
> 
> "The problem facing America’s military strategists was how to continue supporting the 800 U.S. military bases around the world and allied troop support without losing America’s financial leverage."
> 
> *America's financial leverage comes from its global reserve currency, and that may not exist without those 800 foreign bases and the misery they guarantee?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Record Year in Misery: the World Has Never Seen a Refugee Crisis This Bad
Click to expand...


If I were President Trump and I knew were going to be replaced, I would destabilize the living fuck out of the Middle East right now by bombing the living crap out of Iran. They'd be living in caves and wearing animal skins when I got done with them.

So oil prices go through the roof globally? Big fucking deal. We already get enough oil from fracking that we don't even have to import it, if we don't want to. 

And that would force the next president to keep his filthy mitts of the fracking industry. And I would further fuck up a bunch of other shit, just so I could drop it in Manchurian Joe's lap.

But that's just the kinda guy I am.


----------



## HenryBHough

Oh!

This makes Iran wait until January 20 for open season on American seamen to begin!

Listen for a hissy-fit from Pelosi and her handmaiden AOC.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> *One explanation for why US troops continue to destabilize that part of the world involves US balance of payments deficits that began in the wake of the Korean War:*
> 
> America Escalates its "Democratic" Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson
> 
> "The major deficit in the U.S. balance of payments has long been military spending abroad.
> 
> "The entire payments deficit, beginning with the Korean War in 1950-51 and extending through the Vietnam War of the 1960s, was responsible for forcing the dollar off gold in 1971.
> 
> "The problem facing America’s military strategists was how to continue supporting the 800 U.S. military bases around the world and allied troop support without losing America’s financial leverage."
> 
> *America's financial leverage comes from its global reserve currency, and that may not exist without those 800 foreign bases and the misery they guarantee?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Record Year in Misery: the World Has Never Seen a Refugee Crisis This Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were President Trump and I knew were going to be replaced, I would destabilize the living fuck out of the Middle East right now by bombing the living crap out of Iran. They'd be living in caves and wearing animal skins when I got done with them.
> 
> So oil prices go through the roof globally? Big fucking deal. We already get enough oil from fracking that we don't even have to import it, if we don't want to.
> 
> And that would force the next president to keep his filthy mitts of the fracking industry. And I would further fuck up a bunch of other shit, just so I could drop it in Manchurian Joe's lap.
> 
> But that's just the kinda guy I am.
Click to expand...


JGalt said: “_But that's just the kinda guy I am.”_

It’s pretty obvious you’re a stone cold killer ... in your dreams.
In real life you just seem a very small & stupid man. No understanding of _real politics _at all.


----------



## JGalt

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> US troops should not be in provocative places, like Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the Gulf of Hormuz, or any places that are the territory of other sovereign nations.
> 
> 
> 
> *One explanation for why US troops continue to destabilize that part of the world involves US balance of payments deficits that began in the wake of the Korean War:*
> 
> America Escalates its "Democratic" Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson
> 
> "The major deficit in the U.S. balance of payments has long been military spending abroad.
> 
> "The entire payments deficit, beginning with the Korean War in 1950-51 and extending through the Vietnam War of the 1960s, was responsible for forcing the dollar off gold in 1971.
> 
> "The problem facing America’s military strategists was how to continue supporting the 800 U.S. military bases around the world and allied troop support without losing America’s financial leverage."
> 
> *America's financial leverage comes from its global reserve currency, and that may not exist without those 800 foreign bases and the misery they guarantee?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Record Year in Misery: the World Has Never Seen a Refugee Crisis This Bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were President Trump and I knew were going to be replaced, I would destabilize the living fuck out of the Middle East right now by bombing the living crap out of Iran. They'd be living in caves and wearing animal skins when I got done with them.
> 
> So oil prices go through the roof globally? Big fucking deal. We already get enough oil from fracking that we don't even have to import it, if we don't want to.
> 
> And that would force the next president to keep his filthy mitts of the fracking industry. And I would further fuck up a bunch of other shit, just so I could drop it in Manchurian Joe's lap.
> 
> But that's just the kinda guy I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JGalt said: “_But that's just the kinda guy I am.”_
> 
> It’s pretty obvious you’re a stone cold killer ... in your dreams.
> In real life you just seem a very small & stupid man. No understanding of _real politics _at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Turtlesoup

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


Why shouldn't we shoot down any Iranian gunboats attacking our ships?


----------



## georgephillip

JGalt said:


> But that's just the kinda guy I am.








You sound like a Snowflake with a serious case of butt-hurt?


----------



## JGalt

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just the kinda guy I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a Snowflake with a serious case of butt-hurt?
Click to expand...


Not really. I'm as stoic as Chief Sitting Bull.

I'd probably manage to crack a little smile if your world burned to the ground, though.


----------



## georgephillip

JGalt said:


> Not really. I'm as stoic as Chief Sitting Bull.


*How would an authentic stoic judge Trump?*




"The Stoics elaborated a detailed taxonomy of virtue, dividing virtue into four main types: *wisdom, justice, courage, and moderation.* 

"Wisdom is subdivided into good sense, good calculation, quick-wittedness, discretion, and resourcefulness. 

"Justice is subdivided into piety, honesty, equity, and fair dealing. 

"Courage is subdivided into endurance, confidence, high-mindedness, cheerfulness, and industriousness. 

"Moderation is subdivided into good discipline, seemliness, modesty, and self-control." 

Stoic Ethics | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I'm as stoic as Chief Sitting Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> *How would an authentic stoic judge Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Stoics elaborated a detailed taxonomy of virtue, dividing virtue into four main types: *wisdom, justice, courage, and moderation.*
> 
> "Wisdom is subdivided into good sense, good calculation, quick-wittedness, discretion, and resourcefulness.
> 
> "Justice is subdivided into piety, honesty, equity, and fair dealing.
> 
> "Courage is subdivided into endurance, confidence, high-mindedness, cheerfulness, and industriousness.
> 
> "Moderation is subdivided into good discipline, seemliness, modesty, and self-control."
> 
> Stoic Ethics | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
Click to expand...

Not to take anything away from Chief Sitting Bull...

but JGalt confuses stoicism with nihilism, with killing other people, with waging more pointless wars in the Middle East.

He also openly admits he wants to “further fuck up a bunch of other shit.” Seems like his world view is full of shit. That is often the case with people who have their head stuck up their own — or somebody else’s — ass.


----------



## georgephillip

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Not to take anything away from Chief Sitting Bull...
> 
> but @JGalt confuses stoicism with nihilism, with killing other people, with waging more pointless wars in the Middle East.


The racial stereotype of a "wooden Indian" is deeply imbedded in our national story. American Indians today find it hard to imagine how such a misconception can be applied to a people whose culture is filled with irreverent humor: "Take my land. Please." Or when it branded pompous political creatures like Teddy Roosevelt as "President Rooster Feather."

Trump's nihilism, on the other hand, is as obvious as orange hue:




Trump's 'nihilism' dangerous for the country: Robinson


----------



## Moonglow

MindWars said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO WE SHOULD ALL STAND HERE AND LET THEM BOMB GAWD YOU DEMOCRATS ARE PATHETICALLY MORONIC IDIOTS!! AND  THE WORLD AGREES IT'S ALL JUST HIDDEN FROM YOU C---S
Click to expand...

What are they bombing..?


----------



## Moonglow

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I'm as stoic as Chief Sitting Bull.
> 
> 
> 
> *How would an authentic stoic judge Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Stoics elaborated a detailed taxonomy of virtue, dividing virtue into four main types: *wisdom, justice, courage, and moderation.*
> 
> "Wisdom is subdivided into good sense, good calculation, quick-wittedness, discretion, and resourcefulness.
> 
> "Justice is subdivided into piety, honesty, equity, and fair dealing.
> 
> "Courage is subdivided into endurance, confidence, high-mindedness, cheerfulness, and industriousness.
> 
> "Moderation is subdivided into good discipline, seemliness, modesty, and self-control."
> 
> Stoic Ethics | Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to take anything away from Chief Sitting Bull...
> 
> but JGalt confuses stoicism with nihilism, with killing other people, with waging more pointless wars in the Middle East.
> 
> He also openly admits he wants to “further fuck up a bunch of other shit.” Seems like his world view is full of shit. That is often the case with people who have their head stuck up their own — or somebody else’s — ass.
Click to expand...

There goes Trump's Nobel Peace prize he never won.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570


thanks for another reminder that the Democrats support islamic terrorism


----------



## georgephillip

Moonglow said:


> There goes Trump's Nobel Peace prize he never won.


Obviously, he hasn't killed enough civilians yet




"The Trump administration has *chosen to ignore an executive order that requires the White House to issue an annual report on the number of civilians and enemy fighters killed by American counterterrorism strikes."* 

How many civilians did Trump kill in drone strikes last year?


----------



## BS Filter

Is the war still going on?


----------



## Moonglow

BS Filter said:


> Is the war still going on?


Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.


----------



## BS Filter

Moonglow said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
Click to expand...

Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Moonglow

BS Filter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
Click to expand...

What peace was that?


----------



## BS Filter

Moonglow said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace was that?
Click to expand...

Go take a nap, Joe.


----------



## xyz

Moonglow said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace was that?
Click to expand...

Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative


----------



## BS Filter

xyz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative
Click to expand...

No one cared when Obungo did it.


----------



## Moonglow

BS Filter said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cared when Obungo did it.
Click to expand...

.people who were being targeted cared.


----------



## xyz

People who supported Obama are allowed to  speak up, most of those who support Trump have to agree with everything he does because they are cult members.


----------



## bluzman61

georgephillip said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's just the kinda guy I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like a Snowflake with a serious case of butt-hurt?
Click to expand...

Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM.  Thank you.


----------



## TheParser

JWBooth said:


> His insane antics used to be funny. He’s let the vermin take over for the warmongers.View attachment 326570



1. One must stand up to Iran.  That is the only language that it understands. Ask Israel.

2. BUT I have no doubt that if the Iranians attack us, the US Navy will do nothing, despite the President's "order."

a. The Navy is run by bureaucrats, many of whom are Dems. They will simply ignore his "order." They are waiting to welcome aboard the new President.

b. When President Nixon was about to be shown the door, his Secretary of Defense told all military commanders to ignore any "orders" that came from the President. They were to listen only to him (the Defense secretary).

I voted twice for President Trump and am keenly disappointed at his apparent defeat. But he should wake up & smell the coffee. He should stop issuing orders that are going to be ignored. He is truly a lame duck.


----------



## georgephillip

bluzman61 said:


> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you








Too much winning


----------



## bluzman61

georgephillip said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
Click to expand...

You really are a mentally challenged DICKHEAD......................................................................................................


----------



## JGalt

georgephillip said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
Click to expand...


----------



## bluzman61

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 420401
Click to expand...




JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 420401
Click to expand...

Ha-ha!


----------



## georgephillip

bluzman61 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really are a mentally challenged DICKHEAD......................................................................................................
Click to expand...






Tired of winning?


----------



## georgephillip

JGalt said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Georgie, GO FUCK YOURSELF, you mentally challenged WORM. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much winning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 420401
Click to expand...






You LOST.


----------



## BS Filter

Moonglow said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the war still going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is too busy firing shots at Biden over the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  The last 4 years of peace and prosperity were great.  Fasten your seat belt, it's gonna be a bumpy ride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What peace was that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Escalates Killer Drone War and No One Seems to Care | The American Conservative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cared when Obungo did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .people who were being targeted cared.
Click to expand...

The lapdog media sure didn't.  More Americans were killed in Afghanistan during Obama's administration than Bush's, but no one heard about that.  Why?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> More Americans were killed in Afghanistan during Obama's administration than Bush's, but no one heard about that.


I did. Maybe you didnt, because you arent very informed. I also heard more us soldiers died in 2020 than had for years, going back to Obama.


----------

